# July Firecrackers 100 Tester's 34 BFP's



## Dannixo

Hi Ladies! Here is the July thread. Let me know your testing date and I'll add you, all I ask is you please update all of us. Good luck this cycle.

July 1st- stephaniexx:angel:, danielle1984:bfp:, victoria1987:bfp:, purely Gemini:witch: nmv:witch:, DobbyForever:witch:, Skywalker

July 2nd- BlueWife:witch:

July 3rd- Emiloo:bfp:, Needlesticker, Thisismyyear:bfp:, bexkelly88

July 4th- mommyxofxone:witch:, Heatherga2015:witch:, Flueky88:witch:, jtr2803, jtink28:bfp:, krbatx:bfp:, momwannabe81:angel: 

July 5th- MariposaTam:witch:, vaniilla:witch:, 2moms2be:witch:, Brandy_R:angel:

July 6th- Child2Hold:witch:, rockstarlove9:witch:

July 7th- tinkerbelle93:witch:, feathershope

July 8th- trixiesmith, KalonKiki:bfp:, Furzey

July 9th- LekkerSlaap:witch: TerriLou:bfp:, MelaMommy:witch:, sierraecho89, noodleHelm

July 10th- Teeny Weeny:witch:, Melliebee, MommyOf1Girl:bfp:

July 11th- pinkgem100, sweety21:bfp:

July 12th- Rq120:witch:

July 13th- borr.dg.baby:witch:

July 14th- Sunshine00:bfp:, rebecca822, LynAnne:bfp:, tryin4another, AngelofTroy:witch:

July 15th- ruby83:bfp:, Dover 30, BellaRosa8302:bfp:, Hopeforjoy, Salembaby:bfp:, Chrissy05:bfp:

July 16th- RayinNY

July 17th- Smille24:witch:, maybe8:witch:, hercfreak 

July 18th- jGo_18, Jean 40:witch:, ONEID, squirrel.

July 19th- SarahLou372:bfp:, mimomma86:witch:

July 20th- kakae:bfp:, fairycat:bfp:, scoobybeans:witch:

July 21st: vanilla:witch:, bombshellmom:bfp:, apaki:bfp:, Gillybeans2, mrscletus:witch:

July 22nd- drjo718:witch:, enmaree, mumttc92, ttcdfw, startingout, Alidravana:bfp:, RanchWife:witch:

July 23rd- salamander91:bfp:, jren, Thorpedo11, mom2pne:angel:

July 24th- busytulip, NavyLadybug:bfp:, busybee98:bfp:, jtr2803:witch:

July 25th- Ganton, Lost7, claireanddaz:angel:, 5starsplus1, TLK, hiphophooray:bfp:

July 26th- Sweetmama26:witch:, aidensxmomma:witch:, ttcnumber2ky:bfp:

July 27th- purley Gemini:bfp:

July 28th- Powell130:witch:

July 30th- Unicornwoman:bfp:

July 31st- Dolphinleigh


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hi love can i join? i'm looking at the 4th of july for testing. here's hoping i'll have something else to celebrate on top of it being independence day :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Testing sometime in July! I will update once I get ovulation confirmation later this month. Xx


----------



## stephaniexx

AF is due 1st July and I'll be testing when she's (hopefully) late! No early testing this cycle for me as I had a chemical last cycle and now I'd rather not know. So 2nd July for me please :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

My date for testing may move as well depending on O date.


----------



## Sunshine00

AF is due June 14th for me so I'll know my ovulation date once I see if its on time. Hoping for a BFP this July (my birthday month)!


----------



## Child2Hold

Well, AF is due July 5th so I'll be testing on July 6th if she doesn't arrive on time.


----------



## Emiloo

Hi! Please can you put me down for 3rd July. Going to try and wait until AF is due this time if temp remains high. Hoping I can stay strong!!


----------



## busytulip

Also testing at some point in July :hi: Will update later in the month as cycles are irregular.


----------



## Heatherga2015

JOINING!!! 

Testing on July 4th-6th 

FIREWORKS!!!!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

excited i'm not the only one testing july 4th! Of course that's if i can hold out :haha:


----------



## danielle1984

Fingers crossed for this cycle! I will be testing July 1st, our Anniversary is June 30th, it would be the perfect gift to get a bfp!


----------



## Flueky88

Can you add me to test July 4th? I have had a flashing smiley on cb advanced opk the past two mornings. So I should ovulate soon. Hope to announce pregnancy over holiday weekend :)


----------



## MariposaTam

Joining you ladies as well, will most likely be testing July 5th based on the chart, but O date may move since we are starting Clomid tonight on days 4-8 and thus make the testing date a little later. I'll update once we get a Pos. OPK. Fingers crossed we can all get some fireworks this month!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

CD1 here and starting Clomid tomorrow CD2-5. 
Really disappointed about the witch, but at least I have something to look forward to which softens the blow. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

cd14 for me! i can start opks today! temp is dropping again i always do right before O, or at least i did when trying for dd, who knows these days. so should be O'ing in the next 7 days. lol yeah i know. i still have a week to wait possibly. but that's ok, at least i feel like i'm doing something. very busy next week so hoping to keep my mind off it!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Testing the 10th July.  xx


----------



## squirrel.

Hi there ladies,

Can I join? :wave:

I just had a mammoth cycle of 71 days with ovulation happening on CD60. I'm dubious about joining the July group, as my body may well not do anything in time for me to test in July, but I need to vent my TTC madness somewhere, so here I am :D no testing date yet as I don't know if I'll ovulate in time. Maybe put me as an 'undecided'? :D Hoping I will get to join in the July madness. My birthday is the 10th, so if I could miraculously ovulate before then and be in the TWW I would have to test on my birthday!

Hope this is our cycle ladies :dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

squirrel. said:


> Hi there ladies,
> 
> Can I join? :wave:
> 
> I just had a mammoth cycle of 71 days with ovulation happening on CD60. I'm dubious about joining the July group, as my body may well not do anything in time for me to test in July, but I need to vent my TTC madness somewhere, so here I am :D no testing date yet as I don't know if I'll ovulate in time. Maybe put me as an 'undecided'? :D Hoping I will get to join in the July madness. My birthday is the 10th, so if I could miraculously ovulate before then and be in the TWW I would have to test on my birthday!
> 
> Hope this is our cycle ladies :dust:


wow hun that's quite a cycle!!! welcome! glad to have you! :wave:


----------



## rebecca822

Please put me down for July 13. AF didn't show yet, but I just got back blood test results and its negative. On to cycle 8


----------



## mommyxofxone

:hugs: sorry hun


----------



## Smille24

:wave: please put me down for the 17th. Af hasn't shown but it'll be here today or tomorrow. This will be my 5th cycle.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Hello !
Just dropping in as a cheerleader wishing you ladies a healthy & stress free TWW & throwing LOTS & LOTS of baby dust at you guys!
 



Attached Files:







2015-06-14-09-21-01--153516463.jpeg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 0









2015-06-14-09-20-53--1302347971.jpeg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 68


----------



## squirrel.

mommyxofxone said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Hi there ladies,
> 
> Can I join? :wave:
> 
> I just had a mammoth cycle of 71 days with ovulation happening on CD60. I'm dubious about joining the July group, as my body may well not do anything in time for me to test in July, but I need to vent my TTC madness somewhere, so here I am :D no testing date yet as I don't know if I'll ovulate in time. Maybe put me as an 'undecided'? :D Hoping I will get to join in the July madness. My birthday is the 10th, so if I could miraculously ovulate before then and be in the TWW I would have to test on my birthday!
> 
> Hope this is our cycle ladies :dust:
> 
> 
> wow hun that's quite a cycle!!! welcome! glad to have you! :wave:Click to expand...

It was my first cycle after my first postpartum period and I'm still breastfeeding, so I think my hormones were crazy. I'm hoping they've settled down again now. I don't want to wait another two nonths to ovulate again. Would be nice to have a March or April baby. I enjoyed having my son in March, it's a good time of year with spring arriving at the same time. In the summer when I had my daughter it was far too hot!


----------



## busytulip

Hopefully your cycles regulate fairly quickly squirrel.

I'm also still BFing my daughter, although she is younger than your LO. :)


----------



## Flueky88

squirrel. said:


> Hi there ladies,
> 
> Can I join? :wave:
> 
> I just had a mammoth cycle of 71 days with ovulation happening on CD60. I'm dubious about joining the July group, as my body may well not do anything in time for me to test in July, but I need to vent my TTC madness somewhere, so here I am :D no testing date yet as I don't know if I'll ovulate in time. Maybe put me as an 'undecided'? :D Hoping I will get to join in the July madness. My birthday is the 10th, so if I could miraculously ovulate before then and be in the TWW I would have to test on my birthday!
> 
> Hope this is our cycle ladies :dust:

Oh my god, I couldn't even imagine a cycle that long. My first cycle off bcp was 36 days long and that was torturous to me. I couldn't imagine double that. Fingers crossed you'll ovulate sooner and get to join the July testers :)


----------



## danielle1984

squirrel - I'm still breastfeeding my son as well who is turning two next week. We have been ttc for over a year now with no luck. Fingers crossed we'll have a March-April baby! 
AF only came back since last July and I've been pretty regular 33-34 day cycle.


----------



## mommyxofxone

squirrel. said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Hi there ladies,
> 
> Can I join? :wave:
> 
> I just had a mammoth cycle of 71 days with ovulation happening on CD60. I'm dubious about joining the July group, as my body may well not do anything in time for me to test in July, but I need to vent my TTC madness somewhere, so here I am :D no testing date yet as I don't know if I'll ovulate in time. Maybe put me as an 'undecided'? :D Hoping I will get to join in the July madness. My birthday is the 10th, so if I could miraculously ovulate before then and be in the TWW I would have to test on my birthday!
> 
> Hope this is our cycle ladies :dust:
> 
> 
> wow hun that's quite a cycle!!! welcome! glad to have you! :wave:Click to expand...
> 
> It was my first cycle after my first postpartum period and I'm still breastfeeding, so I think my hormones were crazy. I'm hoping they've settled down again now. I don't want to wait another two nonths to ovulate again. Would be nice to have a March or April baby. I enjoyed having my son in March, it's a good time of year with spring arriving at the same time. In the summer when I had my daughter it was far too hot!Click to expand...

Ohhhh ok i gotcha!!! and yes you're right it's a lovely time!! My daughter was born in aug and OMG it was so hot.


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, can i please join?? AF showed up this morning so please put me down to test 15/7 (may change depending on ovulation). I am not testing early this time at all! Too confusing and emotional for me! I will wait until AF is late!

Nice to see some familiar faces here! Good luck ladies! :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

hi, can I join? :flower:

I'll be testing on the 5th! :dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi ladies!!! :wave:


----------



## Smille24

I wish af would show already. DH and I are going away next weekend and I really don't want to still be dealing with it.


----------



## ruby83

Smille24 said:


> I wish af would show already. DH and I are going away next weekend and I really don't want to still be dealing with it.

It is frustrating when we don't want AF then when we are out we just want it to show so we can move on! It will be nice to go away- take your mind off all the ttc hoopla :flower:


----------



## Smille24

ruby83 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I wish af would show already. DH and I are going away next weekend and I really don't want to still be dealing with it.
> 
> It is frustrating when we don't want AF then when we are out we just want it to show so we can move on! It will be nice to go away- take your mind off all the ttc hoopla :flower:Click to expand...

Yes! I feel like that's all that's on my mind anymore. We need a nice break from things.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i know what you mean. my af (ff is saying anyway) is due the 2nd of july. IF I am not pregnant i'll have my af for our vacation. which is on the 6th :(


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> i know what you mean. my af (ff is saying anyway) is due the 2nd of july. IF I am not pregnant i'll have my af for our vacation. which is on the 6th :(

Well FX'D it doesn't come.


----------



## victoria1987

Hi I am going to be testing around 1st July, my birthday is the 5th so hopefully this will be a great birthday present! I am ttc #2 and this is my 5th cycle, first cycle on soy isoflavones so I am really hoping this does the trick for me I have heard a lot of great things from others! Currently feeling o pains and have some ewcm so hoping I am getting ready to o. I am on CD 13 today


----------



## squirrel.

Hi Ruby :) welcome and good luck again! Hopefully this is your cycle and you'll get a nice shiny BFP in a month's time! 

Yeah the long cycle was starting to drive me crazy. It was even worse than the endless wait for my first period, as because I'd already had it, I thought I would ovulate a lot sooner than CD60. The negative OPK after negative OPK drove me mad!! Hoping it will be a lot earlier this time. I won't be breastfeeding much longer, so it won't be too bad if it's a long wait I guess. I want to get to 12 months and then try to wean her off it. Not just because of TTC, but it's stopping her from sleeping through the night in her own bed and I'm ready to have my body back before I have to give it up to pregnancy yet again.


----------



## mommyxofxone

smille where are you at, did af show yet?


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=876145&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1434406194

opk :happydance:


----------



## ruby83

mommyxofxone said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=876145&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1434406194
> 
> opk :happydance:

Woohoo! I am hanging out for O day! BD away lovely lady! :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm out already :dohh: can my date be changed to the 21st please? :flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ruby!


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> smille where are you at, did af show yet?

I'm 16dpo an no af :shrug:. I thought for sure yesterday it'd show at the latest but nothing. I tested this morning bfn and temps are low but above cl. I'm getting impatient.


----------



## busytulip

Agh that's frustrating Smille :(

mommyof1 hope you caught/catch that eggy

:dust: to all!


----------



## Smille24

I'm officially in for July. Af just showed on time so I'm glad to move on.


----------



## Heatherga2015

for some reason i am excited about this month eventhough it has been lacking for 6 months actively trying and 8 years of not hindering conception....SIGH......now i just made myself alil depressed LOL i am up and down on emotions today!:shrug:


----------



## Smille24

Heatherga2015 said:


> for some reason i am excited about this month eventhough it has been lacking for 6 months actively trying and 8 years of not hindering conception....SIGH......now i just made myself alil depressed LOL i am up and down on emotions today!:shrug:

I'm sorry it's been that long. We're here to support you. We have a great group of ladies! I hope it's our month.

My dh and I were ntnp for 1.5 yrs and on our 5th cycle actively trying. It is depressing and feel like it should've happened but it's not our time yet I guess.


----------



## mommyxofxone

:hugs: smille at least you know what's going on now. 

just did another opk today, and it's definitely not as dark. Had terrible cramping all day, assuming i o'd today, we dtd the last two days, and will do today, and tomorrow as well if we can.


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> :hugs: smille at least you know what's going on now.
> 
> just did another opk today, and it's definitely not as dark. Had terrible cramping all day, assuming i o'd today, we dtd the last two days, and will do today, and tomorrow as well if we can.

Thank you, I'm relieved. My LP is 15 days so I was concerned something was going wrong but it was just my temps going crazy.

I think this cycle I'm going to dtd 2 days b4 O, the day b4 and the day of. Idk what else to do. DH has low sex drive due to his demanding job. I'm going to try to make it less of a job and more for fun, but he's not stupid.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Hi going to try this month as husband might be gone for 8 months soon, so I guess put me down for July 15, if I can wait that long, still waiting for June's Af to show but this week I fear she will be visiting


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel: I really hope you dont have to wait so long to O! I want us on the same tww again! With BFP for both of us at the end! :happydance:

mommyxofxone: Hope the 2ww goes quick for you hon! FX for a BFP xxx

Smille24: AF was 1 day late for me this cycle. Just to mess with our minds even more during a stressful time! I hope you can get in as much BD as you can! x

Heatherga2015: Hang in there hon! I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

So ladies, I am CD3 :coffee: Just chilling out waiting for AF to buzz off! I have started taking Evening Primrose Oil since last cycle I didn't notice any EWCM. Hoping it will help the little :spermy:

I will be doing SMEP with a little modification. I think I'll start CD9 (instead of 8), BD every 2nd day until +OPK then try go 4 days in a row. Sounds very regimented! Hahaha! I am also going to elevate my legs for 20 mins after to help the spermies swim! 

And lastly, thanks to all the lovely ladies on here! You all really do make the whole ttc hoopla much more enjoyable! :hugs:

:dust::dust:


----------



## BabyBooth01

Good morning ladies may I join? Heres my ticket for the roller coaster ride. Testing on the 12th here. 2nd month of actively trying SMEP. Doing opks starting day 8 instead of 10 since my cycle was short last month. Ovulated on day 11 which i thought was early. Started primrose oil also along with adding preseed this month. Crossing my fingers for a BFP! :D Baby dust to all of us this cycle.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi Danni,
BFN this month, AF just started... could you add me to the list for testing on 15th July 2015!
Going all out this month!

*Before O*
RLT
Folic Acid, 5mg
Pregnacare
Magnesium
B Complex
Co Emzyme 10

OPKs from end of AF!

*During O*
Preseed (and lots of BDing!!)
SMEP

*After O*
Dropping the RLT 
All above vitamins plus lots of pineapple (for implantation apparently)

Have I missed anything?

BABY DUST TO ALL!!! XXXXXXX


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! The :witch: showed a day early! Danni, can you please add me to July 15th?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sofa queen, SMEP? I conceived DD on SMEP, preseed, & OPKs (& charting BBT in FF) :flower: 

That's my plan this month! :thumbup:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Sofa queen, SMEP? I conceived DD on SMEP, preseed, & OPKs (& charting BBT in FF) :flower:
> 
> That's my plan this month! :thumbup:

yes indeed! OPKs from end of AF, and SMEP! Dont tell hubby, I dont want to frightened him!! :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

so i'm so bummed ladies i didn't get my temp rise after that blaring positive opk! and yesterday i got such wicked cramps it was awful. do you think i could still have O'd and my rise will come? i'm so sad. :(


----------



## AngelOb

Hey ladies I may or may not be testing but I'm just getting back into TTC after my crazy ups and downs the past few months. I'm excited to try again and if we do end up going for it this cycle instead of waiting one more I'll be testing July 12th.
:dust: to everyone


----------



## jtink28

Can I join? AF is due July 4th. I won't be testing early anymore; I had an early chemical last month and can't deal with that heartbreak again. No opks or any other planning this month - just bd'ing every other day!


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone said:


> so i'm so bummed ladies i didn't get my temp rise after that blaring positive opk! and yesterday i got such wicked cramps it was awful. do you think i could still have O'd and my rise will come? i'm so sad. :(

so many things can mess with a temp - did you sleep well last night? a positive opk and cramps is a very good indicator, I'm not super informed on temping but the rise comes after ovulation? maybe as you had the cramps yesterday you're ov'ing today or tomorrow?


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> so i'm so bummed ladies i didn't get my temp rise after that blaring positive opk! and yesterday i got such wicked cramps it was awful. do you think i could still have O'd and my rise will come? i'm so sad. :(

I'd say the wicked cramps are an indication of ovulation. Your temps should rise tomorrow if that's the case.


----------



## rebecca822

Can you change me from July 13 to July 14? AF showed 1 day late.

Thanks


----------



## busytulip

mommyof1~I agree with vanilla and Smille, hope you kept up with BD plans your symptoms of O sound positive :)

Sounds like a lot of ladies are using SMEP...Good Luck! :dust:


----------



## squirrel.

mommyxofxone - it can take up to 48 hours after a +OPK to ovulate and it's also possible for temps to rise slowly after ovulation. Hope you get your temp rise tomorrow.


----------



## victoria1987

Hello ladies, I am on CD 15 today and I think that I Oed yesterday. I don't temp or use opks because I don't want to complicate everything and stress the whole experience out. Anyone else? Seems like I'm only one. I do track my cm and try to DTD every day or every other day once af finishes it so I doubt I'm missing the egg. 

I am feeling pretty excited this cycle! I'm thinking that the soy iso I took may have had an effect. I had nice strong o pains from cd 12 and they have tapered off today and I had ewcm from cd 10 which is dying up today too. This is awesome because my cycles have been messed up I stopped bfing my son. Last month I had o pains for 12 days straight and had patches of ewcm my whole cycle for no more than a day at a time. I think my body kept trying to o but it just wasn't happening. Pretty sure I ovulated right on time this month yay!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks ladies. never experienced this before! with dd it was a very slow rise too but started right after that positive opk. It's amazing how STUPID i feel this time around. like i still don't know a darn thing. ugh.

will take my test again tonight as well then like planned just to make sure the opk is still faint.


----------



## trixiesmith

can you put me down for July 8th please? Thanks!


----------



## busytulip

victoria1987 said:


> Hello ladies, I am on CD 15 today and I think that I Oed yesterday. I don't temp or use opks because I don't want to complicate everything and stress the whole experience out. Anyone else? Seems like I'm only one. I do track my cm and try to DTD every day or every other day once af finishes it so I doubt I'm missing the egg.
> 
> I am feeling pretty excited this cycle! I'm thinking that the soy iso I took may have had an effect. I had nice strong o pains from cd 12 and they have tapered off today and I had ewcm from cd 10 which is dying up today too. This is awesome because my cycles have been messed up I stopped bfing my son. Last month I had o pains for 12 days straight and had patches of ewcm my whole cycle for no more than a day at a time. I think my body kept trying to o but it just wasn't happening. Pretty sure I ovulated right on time this month yay!

I don't temp or use OPK's either. And I'm still breastfeeding so I understand what you mean about weird cycles.
Good luck this month!


----------



## 2moms2be

Well. I'm back. Waiting on O, Clomid really screwed me up this cycle... but as of now, I'll say July 5th for testing. Subject to change, especially if my eggs don't decide to do anything this cycle.

WTF? I ovulate on my own, but throw in 50mg of Clomid on days 3-7, and my ovaries shut down in protest? :growlmad:


----------



## jGo_18

Cd1 here :/ assuming things stay on the track they've been on, think ill be testing 7.18. 

Somehow it's lined up exactly on my first wedding anniversary... could make for a really happy day.... or with how ttc has been going, it could likely ruin it. I really hope this is our cycle & we receive a special anniversary gift. 
However, if my projected O moves back even a day, we are not going to try as my wife will be out of the country and I don't want to do the insems alone.


----------



## mommyxofxone

No jo! I was so hoping for you!!!!!

I finally got my o confirmation this morning. 3dpo now


----------



## jGo_18

I'm glad you got that confirmation!! Did your dtd line up as you hoped?!?


----------



## ruby83

jGo_18 said:


> Cd1 here :/ assuming things stay on the track they've been on, think ill be testing 7.18.
> 
> Somehow it's lined up exactly on my first wedding anniversary... could make for a really happy day.... or with how ttc has been going, it could likely ruin it. I really hope this is our cycle & we receive a special anniversary gift.
> However, if my projected O moves back even a day, we are not going to try as my wife will be out of the country and I don't want to do the insems alone.

Hope it all works out for you and you get a lovely anniversary surprise xx


----------



## ruby83

mommyxofxone said:


> No jo! I was so hoping for you!!!!!
> 
> I finally got my o confirmation this morning. 3dpo now

Woohoo! I hope it is a super quick 2ww for you!:happydance:

I am hanging out to be past O!


----------



## ruby83

2moms2be said:


> Well. I'm back. Waiting on O, Clomid really screwed me up this cycle... but as of now, I'll say July 5th for testing. Subject to change, especially if my eggs don't decide to do anything this cycle.
> 
> WTF? I ovulate on my own, but throw in 50mg of Clomid on days 3-7, and my ovaries shut down in protest? :growlmad:

Good luck :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## RayinNY

Hi everyone- jumping over from the June board. I'm officially CD 1. This is my 8th month TTC and will be my 2nd month on Clomid. Husband and I are both 30 and about to celebrate our 1st year anniversary in July. We actually have a one week trip planned in late July, so I'm a little nervous about how that is going to effect my Clomid and trigger cycle, but will see what happens... I have an HSG scheduled for next week, too. Very tentatively testing on July 18th, but my cycle was weird because I needed two doses of Clomid and then AF came 11 DPO, which is early, so totally confused. 

Baby dust and fx for a great month for all :) 

jGo- I'm due for AF somewhere between my birthday and 1st wedding anniversary, too. 



jGo_18 said:


> Cd1 here :/ assuming things stay on the track they've been on, think ill be testing 7.18.
> 
> Somehow it's lined up exactly on my first wedding anniversary... could make for a really happy day.... or with how ttc has been going, it could likely ruin it. I really hope this is our cycle & we receive a special anniversary gift.
> However, if my projected O moves back even a day, we are not going to try as my wife will be out of the country and I don't want to do the insems alone.


----------



## dove830

Can I join too? I'll be testing on the 15th. Hoping this is lucky cycle number 13. I am also still bf my son.


----------



## mommyxofxone

jGo_18 said:


> I'm glad you got that confirmation!! Did your dtd line up as you hoped?!?

yes actually it lined up better than i hoped. we dtd planning for every other day but then the test was positive the next day. so we got an extra day in there! 

really hoping we caught it.


how are you feeling today jgo?


4 dpo and temp went up slightly. just a slow rise, at least something is happening! no faith in pregnancy though. 


:wave: to all the new gals! hope it's an easy time ttc for you :flower:


----------



## purelygemini

Hi ladies! I would like to join as well. AF is due July 1st so I'll be testing around then if she doesn't show up (fingers crossed!) and since I'll be on vacation until June 30th, that will hopefully make it easier to endure the last part of the 2ww and not stress myself with early testing. Baby dust to all!!


----------



## jGo_18

Mommyx - cd2 always comes with a slightly better mood :) still feeling a bit down, but I let myself wallow and drink wine last night. Onward and upward now. The wife seems excited and confident about getting some insems done before she leaves so I'm just praying for a smooth, timely cycle, so we can make that happen!

Glad to hear you dtd lined up!! Got everything crossed for us that you caught that egg!


----------



## vaniilla

*mommyxofxone *- Great news on the rise :dance: I'm really hopeful for you this month!

*RayinNY*, *Dove830 * & *purelygemini* welcome to the group! :flower:


*JGO* Wine is the best therapy when it comes to af :wine: 

AFM - blah, periods suck, I've bought what looks like a lifetime supply of snickers :haha:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies! I'd love to join. I'm going to be testing end of July. Just waiting for AF to show this month. (Hubby was out of town for work during fertile week this month so I'm just impatiently waiting for this cycle to be over!).

I'll update with a date when AF shows. 

Good luck to all July testers!


----------



## mommyxofxone

added my chart to my signature too just for the heck of it if anyone is curious.

Nothing new to report. just waiting.


----------



## vaniilla

KozmikKitten said:


> Hey ladies! I'd love to join. I'm going to be testing end of July. Just waiting for AF to show this month. (Hubby was out of town for work during fertile week this month so I'm just impatiently waiting for this cycle to be over!).
> 
> I'll update with a date when AF shows.
> 
> Good luck to all July testers!

Hiya, welcome to the group :wave:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Had weird nasty taste in my mouth twice today. Don't know why. But googled (of course) and could be symptom!


----------



## MariposaTam

Tic-Toc...Tic-Toc :wacko::sleep:

CD 11 and waiting for O...not even doing OPK's till tomorrow, no symptoms of nearing O yet, most likely will O on CD 15-16 so we will start checking for smiley faces tomorrow. Cycle 8 ( I think!) and there's not a high chance of catching this month since we will only be able to do 1 insem because our donor is out of town :( Totally had forgotten he told us about this and since we were so hopeful for June I guess I had put the possibility of needing him to donate again out of my head :(

Trying to pass the time. How are you ladies doing?


----------



## vaniilla

*mommyxofxone* funny taste in the mouth is a very common symptom! 
s
*MariposaTam* - one insem might be all that it takes! :dust:

AFM, this is dragging by :sleep:


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Hi, can I be added to July 15 for testing, after two cycles of cd37 and cd42 I am guessing I can control myself to not pee on all the sticks until then, maybe haha, ttc#3, at 37, really thought this month was a yes but symptom spotting was tricking me. So frustrating but on to the next cycle.

Edited to add, guess I am eager since I signed up twice :) today is cd1 for me


----------



## Flueky88

I'm not going to test July 4th. I have tested for 10 days with no positive opk and today cycle day 22. I don't think I will ovulate this cycle. Good luck everyone :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

vaniilla said:


> *mommyxofxone* funny taste in the mouth is a very common symptom!
> s
> *MariposaTam* - one insem might be all that it takes! :dust:
> 
> AFM, this is dragging by :sleep:


yes but at 4dpo? it was such a nasty taste, once out by the pool and thought maybe i somehow got something in my mouth? but then it occurred while sitting at the computer yesterday evening. and only for a few minutes. trying not to get my hopes up. 



Flueky88 said:


> I'm not going to test July 4th. I have tested for 10 days with no positive opk and today cycle day 22. I don't think I will ovulate this cycle. Good luck everyone :)

Hun i ovulated with my dd late, it was cd 22 i think. don't give up ! do you temp too?




afm- 5dpo. Chart looks identical to chart with dd. TRYING not to read too much into it. But it went up the same and is coming back down on the same day. i'm getting excited but i'm scared at the same time. I know with dd i didn't get that positive pg test either until 12 dpo- 5 days after my implantation temp dip- and i wanted to test early at 10 but i'm rethinking that.


----------



## jtink28

flueky, it's VERY possible to still ovulate while getting negatives on opk's. it doesn't mean you're out!


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> *mommyxofxone* funny taste in the mouth is a very common symptom!
> s
> *MariposaTam* - one insem might be all that it takes! :dust:
> 
> AFM, this is dragging by :sleep:
> 
> 
> yes but at 4dpo? it was such a nasty taste, once out by the pool and thought maybe i somehow got something in my mouth? but then it occurred while sitting at the computer yesterday evening. and only for a few minutes. trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> 
> 
> Flueky88 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not going to test July 4th. I have tested for 10 days with no positive opk and today cycle day 22. I don't think I will ovulate this cycle. Good luck everyone :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hun i ovulated with my dd late, it was cd 22 i think. don't give up ! do you temp too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afm- 5dpo. Chart looks identical to chart with dd. TRYING not to read too much into it. But it went up the same and is coming back down on the same day. i'm getting excited but i'm scared at the same time. I know with dd i didn't get that positive pg test either until 12 dpo- 5 days after my implantation temp dip- and i wanted to test early at 10 but i'm rethinking that.Click to expand...

It is hormonal changes which cause the taste change, you never know it might be the reason behind it. 

I would wait until 12dpo this time too if I were you, testing early can be stressful.


----------



## squirrel.

mummyxofxone - your signs are sounding really good and the fact that your chart is mirroring your successful one with your daughter is also great. Fingers crossed for you.

Very jealous you're at 4dpo :haha: I am hoping to ovulate in the next week or the week after. Hoping not to have to wait for CD60 again. I'm on CD10 now and haven't got any pre-o signs yet. The ewcm coming out of nowhere for 4/5 days pre-o is my sure-fire sign things are starting to kick off. Hoping that starts this week, but my husband is away again at the weekend, so hoping ovulation doesn't happen exactly when he's away again!! We missed my two most fertile days last time.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Vanilla yeah I probably should hold off. So hard!
Squirrel this cycle is strangely going to be a 28 day. My normal is 33+ days! But I have like one 28 day a year.


----------



## danielle1984

Opk are almost ++ for me! So excited!


----------



## jtr2803

Can I sneak in now O appears to have been confirmed?!

Gonna go with July 4th as I'll be late if its a 28 day cycle or a day early if its a 30!

Sorry moo....another thread I'm now stalking you on! :dohh:


----------



## bombshellmom

Hello! :flower: May I join? Will be testing on July 21st! Which is also mine and DH anniversary! :winkwink: Just got my AF a couple days ago, so haven't ovulated yet but my next expected AF will be July 21st according to my app on my phone!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm now really a june tester may i stay with you ladies anyway?


----------



## ruby83

Flueky88: Hang in there! DTD regularly in case your OPK's are off. Good luck x

KozmikKitten: Welcome hon!

mommyxofxone: Good luck sweets! Things are looking good so far! xx Ps. of course you can stay :hugs:

MariposaTam: I hope time starts moving quicker for you! 1 is all it takes x

squirrel: I hope you get to O soon (but not on the weekend if DH is away again!)

danielle1984: woohoo! Get busy :happydance:

I am hoping to O on 29/7 and will start SMEP next week! I am feeling good and positive so far! I am having a lovely weekend and am trying to keep busy so that I am not wishing my life by. 

Good luck and baby dust to everyone!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bombshellmom

Nevermind mark me up for July 16th-ish! Read my app incorrectly! Fertility friend says July 16th! Please & thank you :winkwink:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm already thinking about testing and its only cd 5. I'm trying to stay busy. it's so hard.


----------



## Emiloo

Its O day woohoooo!! Still planning on not testing until AF is due (12dpo) I CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## purelygemini

I'm going on 4dpo and my bbs don't hurt at all...usually they're painful and swollen for well over 2 weeks of every cycle I have. I hope this doesn't mean I'm counted out :nope:


----------



## mommyxofxone

emiloo- wooo hoooo get on that!

purely- i know what you mean hun. my bbs aren't sore either. and they're usually pretty painful by now. :(


----------



## nmv

My first Clomid cycle and I clearly felt O pains on BOTH sides!!! :D

This gives us doubley good chances to get a sticky bean this time...maybe TWO!!?!!!
:happydance:

I'm 3dpo today, *testing July 1st!* :)
:dust:


----------



## Needlesticker

3DPO...please put me down for July 3rd testing. I just hope I'm able to wait that long!


----------



## DobbyForever

Af is due July 3rd... I have zero patience so... put me down for the first please!


----------



## Emiloo

DobbyForever said:


> Af is due July 3rd... I have zero patience so... put me down for the first please!

Looks like were TWW buddies!! I am Oing today and due on the 3rd! Trying to remain strong and only test the day I'm due, fed up of BFNs now lol :dohh:


----------



## SilasLove

Can I join? :)

I have no idea what my testing date will be for July yet, as will start clomid this cycle and have no idea when I will ovulate. AF isn't due until end of June but I haven't ovulated this month for sure so have no chance of a June bfp. 

Hoping this is a lucky thread! Feeling very optimistic about my next cycle. Also, we are TTC our third. Anyone else?


----------



## DobbyForever

Emiloo said:

> Looks like were TWW buddies!! I am Oing today and due on the 3rd! Trying to remain strong and only test the day I'm due, fed up of BFNs now lol :dohh:

Hey Emiloo! Looks like we are buddies! Same O, same LP! I'm with you. So tired of those BFNs. Hoping this is our month. I had a gut feeling it is, but BD was tough this month with work, family, and SO and I fought a bit.


----------



## jtr2803

jtr2803 said:


> Can I sneak in now O appears to have been confirmed?!
> 
> Gonna go with July 4th as I'll be late if its a 28 day cycle or a day early if its a 30!
> 
> Sorry moo....another thread I'm now stalking you on! :dohh:

Sorry, just checked my chart and I think it will be 1st for me! Scary......:thumbup:


----------



## RayinNY

It's not even July yet and I'm already eagerly awaiting my turn to test mid July haha... wouldn't it be nice to just be there? I'm on CD4 and clomid day 2. How's everyone doing on father's day?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi can I join? Currently NTNP but test time will be around 7th July :flower: xx


----------



## bombshellmom

RayinNY said:


> It's not even July yet and I'm already eagerly awaiting my turn to test mid July haha... wouldn't it be nice to just be there? I'm on CD4 and clomid day 2. How's everyone doing on father's day?

Same here lol!! I still have AF but I'm impatient!! I will also be testing mid July! :thumbup: Would have been nice for us to get BFP today but oh well, :witch: ruined everything this month!


----------



## vaniilla

I hope all the UK ladies had a nice Fathers' Day :D


:wave: hello to all the newcomers!


----------



## Thisismyyear

Can I join too? First month TTC number 2. It took 5 months with my first, no idea what to expect this time around. AF due 2nd July so I will test on 3rd if I'm not out by then. Baby dust to you all!


----------



## Child2Hold

According to Ovia AF is due on July 4th now not the 5th. Not changing my testing date though. Have a Dr. appt on the 6th and will have Dr. test then. I'm feeling strangely hopeful this cycle. Could be I got 3 donations in during my fertile window. :happydance: :haha:

Good luck ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I am CD8 and I have started breakthrough bleeding :-( so frustrating because I was going to start SMEP tonight! This is the 2nd month I have had breakthrough bleeding and put it down last month to stopping BCP. The only other change is that I have started taking EPO.

Does anyone know if evening primrose oil causes break through bleeding?

Hopefully it doesn't last long :-(


----------



## purelygemini

ruby83 is it bright red blood? If so then I'm not sure what that means and have no experience with EPO but I hope everything turns out okay!


----------



## ruby83

purelygemini said:


> ruby83 is it bright red blood? If so then I'm not sure what that means and have no experience with EPO but I hope everything turns out okay!

Thanks hon! It is more of a dark red/ brown. There is not much of it at all. I hope it stops so we can start BD!


----------



## mommyxofxone

whats breakthrough bleeding?


----------



## purelygemini

My boobs are finally starting to get sore at 5dpo....so weird for me that it didn't happen sooner, hope it's a good thing!

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Do any of you ladies experience cramps/pain during O time? I get period-like cramps for around 2-3 days around this time but I'm unsure whether they signal ovulation is about to occur, or if they happen after it's happened? I know you're supposed to get pain specifically on one side if it's during ovulation, but I never do it's always on both sides. 

And also I only seem to get EWCM around 2 days per cycle but have read you're supposed to have it for around 5 days during the fertile window. x


----------



## Smille24

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Do any of you ladies experience cramps/pain during O time? I get period-like cramps for around 2-3 days around this time but I'm unsure whether they signal ovulation is about to occur, or if they happen after it's happened? I know you're supposed to get pain specifically on one side if it's during ovulation, but I never do it's always on both sides.
> 
> And also I only seem to get EWCM around 2 days per cycle but have read you're supposed to have it for around 5 days during the fertile window. x

Every woman is different. Some get pains b4 ovulation, during or after. I get them b4 and during ovulation. Also, some women don't produce ewcm, so if you're only getting it for 2 days I wouldn't worry.


----------



## vaniilla

It's quite difficult to say, scientists are still not sure about the cramps but some women seem to get them, you definitely don't need to feel pain/cramps in your ovaries - the majority of women don't get them. 


For the EWCM there are a few threads on here with things you can take to increase it, I've heard a lot of good things about mucinex.


----------



## Smille24

I've heard grapefruit does wonders for ewcm


----------



## mommyxofxone

i finally had some cramping today! and it's gone again. now i'm symptomless again.


Well turns out i'll be going out of town for the next few days- so that means of course, i won't get to test at 10dpo. So my brilliant plan was to test tomorrow at 8dpo instead. LOL so we'll see. 

i'm expected a bfn. But i have to do it. Other than that i won't be back until friday or saturday, which is 11 & 12 dpo, so i would test again saturday if nothing. So if you ladies don't see me for a while that's where i am! 

will make sure to share my bfn with you ladies in the am though lol. and my temping will probably get wonky cause i can't temp with dd in the room cause my therm beeps a million times.


----------



## ruby83

mommyxofxone said:


> whats breakthrough bleeding?

It is bleeding mid cycle. AF stopped for me on thurs then I started spotting Monday and have had a tiny bit today. I think it may have been the evening primrose oil or possibly the fact it is only my 2nd cycle off the pill.

Hoping to start BD tonight so hopefully no more spotting! Going to try BD everyday for 7 days hahaha will be exhausted afterwards! Have my family staying this weekend so will have to be quiet hahahaha!


----------



## ruby83

mommyxofxone said:


> i finally had some cramping today! and it's gone again. now i'm symptomless again.
> 
> 
> Well turns out i'll be going out of town for the next few days- so that means of course, i won't get to test at 10dpo. So my brilliant plan was to test tomorrow at 8dpo instead. LOL so we'll see.
> 
> i'm expected a bfn. But i have to do it. Other than that i won't be back until friday or saturday, which is 11 & 12 dpo, so i would test again saturday if nothing. So if you ladies don't see me for a while that's where i am!
> 
> will make sure to share my bfn with you ladies in the am though lol. and my temping will probably get wonky cause i can't temp with dd in the room cause my therm beeps a million times.

Don't test tomorrow!! Wait for 12dpo you will get much more accurate result! Don't want you to be disappointed while you are away xx


----------



## Ganton

Can I join you please. I'm on second cycle TTC no.3 and will likely be testing around 25th July. I've ibly just stopped breastfeeding DS2 so my cycles are still all over the place and I'm not even sure if I'm ovulating, but I've bought a thermometer for this cycle so I'm hoping for a bit more clarity this cycle. 

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## ruby83

Ganton said:


> Can I join you please. I'm on second cycle TTC no.3 and will likely be testing around 25th July. I've ibly just stopped breastfeeding DS2 so my cycles are still all over the place and I'm not even sure if I'm ovulating, but I've bought a thermometer for this cycle so I'm hoping for a bit more clarity this cycle.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.

Welcome to the July thread hon xx


----------



## Thisismyyear

For you UK ladies, Boots have a buy one get one free on FRER. I bought 2 * 2 pack for £10.49. I only went in there for a single Boots own test and ended up with 4! Oops :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

welcome ganton!

and ruby, agh! i did it anyway lol

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=877775&amp;d=1435052770

I knew it was totally early but i did it anyway. Here's my test from 8dpo, this am.

I vary from having line eye to nothing at all. I swear a see a hint in person, and then i turn it and see nothing. Different lighting creates a sort of line but at the same time doesn't. I played with the colors on my phone (i should really share that one) and it picked up something and darkened there. 

I put it on the computer, inverted colors etc, and got nothin. SO i'm assuming this is all in my head. Anyway sharing with you. I have a tiny bit of hope since i swear i saw something lol but well i know it's probably nothing at all.


----------



## jGo_18

CD6... Just waiting to O.
Trying to decide if I should skip opks this month. We are doing donations Sunday, Monday, Tuesday & then the wife leaves Wednesday so I won't do more regardless. So it kind of doesn't matter what the tests say since that's the only time we could do it. Wondering if skipping those might make for a slightly less stressful lead up... I tend to have so much back and forth with them anyway...


----------



## jtink28

officially 1 dpo today. i won't be testing early this time, though. going to try not to stress - AF due july 4!


----------



## jtink28

weird question - i got my first positive opk on saturday night (6/20) and the opk stayed positive all day sunday. i figured i O'ed either sunday night or monday, putting me at 1 dpo today. but this morning i have TONS of ewcm! we bd'ed last night, so i should be good, but has anyone ever had ewcm AFTER O? or am i just O'ing late? what gives??


----------



## Smille24

jtink28 said:


> weird question - i got my first positive opk on saturday night (6/20) and the opk stayed positive all day sunday. i figured i O'ed either sunday night or monday, putting me at 1 dpo today. but this morning i have TONS of ewcm! we bd'ed last night, so i should be good, but has anyone ever had ewcm AFTER O? or am i just O'ing late? what gives??

I'd say you're oing today, but I may be wrong. Usually cm dries up after ovulation, but it's still possible to have some after oing. The only way to tell is to temp.


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone said:


> welcome ganton!
> 
> and ruby, agh! i did it anyway lol
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=877775&amp;d=1435052770
> 
> 
> I knew it was totally early but i did it anyway. Here's my test from 8dpo, this am.
> 
> I vary from having line eye to nothing at all. I swear a see a hint in person, and then i turn it and see nothing. Different lighting creates a sort of line but at the same time doesn't. I played with the colors on my phone (i should really share that one) and it picked up something and darkened there.
> 
> I put it on the computer, inverted colors etc, and got nothin. SO i'm assuming this is all in my head. Anyway sharing with you. I have a tiny bit of hope since i swear i saw something lol but well i know it's probably nothing at all.

8dpo is really really early :hugs: 

Line eye gets us all, I'm sure I've done damage to my eyes squinting at tests and holding it under various types of lightbulb :haha::blush:



Smille24 said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> weird question - i got my first positive opk on saturday night (6/20) and the opk stayed positive all day sunday. i figured i O'ed either sunday night or monday, putting me at 1 dpo today. but this morning i have TONS of ewcm! we bd'ed last night, so i should be good, but has anyone ever had ewcm AFTER O? or am i just O'ing late? what gives??
> 
> I'd say you're oing today, but I may be wrong. Usually cm dries up after ovulation, but it's still possible to have some after oing. The only way to tell is to temp.Click to expand...

I would also say you're ovulating today.



AFM - I took the last clomid for this cycle, they really need to improve the tablets and make them coated - they disintegrate as soon as I put them in my mouth :sick:

Anyone looking to the weekend already? I'm focusing on it to pass the waiting. :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I think I'm past ovulation now, only managed to dtd once during window and believe it was about 2-3 days before ovulation so know there is only a slim chance. Will test around 5th July. Fxd for everyone :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

mommyxofxone said:


> welcome ganton!
> 
> and ruby, agh! i did it anyway lol
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=877775&amp;d=1435052770
> 
> I knew it was totally early but i did it anyway. Here's my test from 8dpo, this am.
> 
> I vary from having line eye to nothing at all. I swear a see a hint in person, and then i turn it and see nothing. Different lighting creates a sort of line but at the same time doesn't. I played with the colors on my phone (i should really share that one) and it picked up something and darkened there.
> 
> I put it on the computer, inverted colors etc, and got nothin. SO i'm assuming this is all in my head. Anyway sharing with you. I have a tiny bit of hope since i swear i saw something lol but well i know it's probably nothing at all.

Can't see anything myself but 8dpo is super early! Fxd for you :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ewcm question.. do you find it goes away immediately after ovulation or gradually? X


----------



## jtink28

i had ewcm this morning, but it's just turned into a ton of wet, non-stretchy cm. honestly think i O'ed yesterday - at least i hope so, because if i'm O'ing today, that only gives me a 10 day LP.

every month and ewcm is different for me - sometimes i get it after O, and some times it dries up the day before O. weird!


----------



## Heatherga2015

I had ewcm on cd 9 and cd 10 i ovulated on cd 12-13 according to opks and cramps and temp (not taking it but i sweat when i ovulate)


----------



## BlueWife

*Can I join? I'm still very new to all of this. I'm on cycle 5 f TTC and currently 6DPO. I will (hopefully) be testing July 2-3.*


----------



## Smille24

jtink28 said:


> i had ewcm this morning, but it's just turned into a ton of wet, non-stretchy cm. honestly think i O'ed yesterday - at least i hope so, because if i'm O'ing today, that only gives me a 10 day LP.
> 
> every month and ewcm is different for me - sometimes i get it after O, and some times it dries up the day before O. weird!

I would dtd today.


----------



## squirrel.

jtink28 - if you're only going by cm then I'd do it again today just in case.

mommyxofxone - Try with an FRER maybe? I can't see anything on that test I'm afraid, can you post the tweaked picture?



CD13 today and I've been cramping and bloated all day, but no sign of EWCM and negative faint OPKs, so I don't know what's causing it. I was hoping I'd be getting some EWCM by now if I were going to ovulate on CD16, which was my average ovulation day before TTC our daughter. Clearly breastfeeding is still holding up my cycles :( really don't want to have to wait till CD60 again :'( If I have to wait ages then I hope I ovulate July 10th, as this would give a due date of the 1st of April - firstly, July 10th is my birthday, so nice in that regard and secondly my son has a March birthday, so would be nice for them to have their own months (though I suspect my next baby will be early as my daughter was a month early). July 10th I will be on CD30, so long to wait, but not nearly as long as CD60. Here's hoping!


----------



## jtink28

lol, my poor DH. we've bd'ed for the past 7 out of 8 nights and we were both so looking forward to a relaxing night on the couch. one more night, babe! :haha:


----------



## jtink28

i got my first + opk on saturday night at 8pm, so not sure i would be O'ing as late as today? 

oh well, i'll BD just in case. i hope i O'ed yesterday, because that would make my LP 11 days, which i'd honestly prefer.


----------



## Heatherga2015

Cycle buddies??? 3 dpo.....what are you feeling like?


----------



## Emiloo

jtink28 said:


> i got my first + opk on saturday night at 8pm, so not sure i would be O'ing as late as today?
> 
> oh well, i'll BD just in case. i hope i O'ed yesterday, because that would make my LP 11 days, which i'd honestly prefer.

Don't worry, when you O shouldn't change your LP. 

For example when I O on CD13, I have a 24 day cycle (11 day LP)
When I O on CD14, I have a 25 day cycle (11 day LP)

Good idea to O just incase, hope you catch that egg!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

BlueWife said:


> *Can I join? I'm still very new to all of this. I'm on cycle 5 f TTC and currently 6DPO. I will (hopefully) be testing July 2-3.*

Fxd for you xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

What does LP mean? X


----------



## Thisismyyear

tinkerbelle93 said:


> What does LP mean? X

Luteal phase - second half of tb cycle between O and AF. Usually 14 days but can vary. A shorter LP than 12 days may make implantation difficult to stick.


----------



## jtink28

see, i wonder if LP can change, because i ALWAYS have a 26 day cycle. always. it never changes. but my O date changes?


----------



## bombshellmom

I am on CD6 right now and I am still spotting from AF but I noticed some stringy cm, is it possible I could be fertile right now?! I just stopped the pill so I was thinking maybe O is going crazy and is coming sooner?!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks ladies. Will test again when I'm home from vacation. Totally fine not having a negative at this moment because I'm so early. Won't be happy if it's like 12 dpo


----------



## ruby83

mommyxofxone said:


> Thanks ladies. Will test again when I'm home from vacation. Totally fine not having a negative at this moment because I'm so early. Won't be happy if it's like 12 dpo

I knew you would! Hahaha!

Have fun away! Hope you come back with a BFP! :happydance:


----------



## kakae

Hi ladies, 

Can I be put down for the 20th please?

Here's hoping for lots of bfps!


----------



## pinkgem100

im 11th July..... long wait to go!!


----------



## purelygemini

Hi ladies! Just checking in. I'm going on 7dpo today, I've been dizzy the past few days and nauseous on and off and started having hot flashes yesterday. This normally doesn't happen to me but who knows, I could be just driving myself crazy lol! Anyways, I leave for vacation to Hawaii today, so that's going to make this next week easy for me to not obsess and not start testing way too early. The day I get back is when af is supposed to arrive but hopefully she won't show and I'll start testing! 

Wishing you all well and hoping we start seeing lots of bfp's once july starts...baby dust and sticky vibes to everyone!!


----------



## BlueWife

*Currently 7dpo and feeling some super light cramping. I've also been extremely thirsty (but then again I live in Las Vegas so the heat literally sucks the water out of your body lol)
I also had some stomach trouble last night when going to the restroom. Not sure if it's something I ate or what. Has anyone else had that symptom?

purelygemini- Have fun in Hawaii!!*


----------



## mimomma86

here I am again...waiting for o, but should be ready to test on the 8th. I'm going in to have some blood work done to see if I'm actually ovulating on the 10th and I'm hoping I get to cancel it. I assume the next step would be clomid. Kinda nervous and excited for that. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## drjo718

Hi all, I'd like to join. I'm taking femara right now, so I'm not entirely sure when I'll ovulate. 1st time I took it I o'd cd19, 2nd time I o'd cd17. So if I o on CD 19 this time, I'll test july 22.


----------



## Sunshine00

HI all!! I have a question, currently I'm on CD 9 and according to online ovulation chart I'm supposed to ovulate on July 1st or 2nd but I am totally having O symptoms now (EWCM). I don't chart or use opk (because I would totally confuse myself) so I'm kinda just going off of knowing my body. Is it possible to O in the next few days, doesn't it seem pretty early?? 

Still planning on testing July 14th if I can hold out that long!!


----------



## Skywalker

I'm testing July 1! :D


----------



## jtr2803

Sunshine00 said:


> HI all!! I have a question, currently I'm on CD 9 and according to online ovulation chart I'm supposed to ovulate on July 1st or 2nd but I am totally having O symptoms now (EWCM). I don't chart or use opk (because I would totally confuse myself) so I'm kinda just going off of knowing my body. Is it possible to O in the next few days, doesn't it seem pretty early??
> 
> Still planning on testing July 14th if I can hold out that long!!

I o'd cd11 or 12 so completely possible! I'd go with the symptoms and BD just in case?!


----------



## Brandy_R

Hi all! Today is O day for me! Did my trigger shot on Monday night. We did injectables this month so fingers crossed. I plan on testing July 5th  Happy tww all


----------



## 2moms2be

5DPO today... finally O'd CD17. Was expecting it earlier, since I started my Clomid earlier this cycle.

Temps have been wonky. A crazy dip on 2DPO and then a huuuuuge spike today. Not reading too much into it, and trying not to make myself bonkers! Especially since I had a "reading" done when we first started TTC, and they told me I'd have a baby born in March :wacko: Ha! So no pressure, right? 

Just sitting around waiting for now :coffee:


----------



## Furzey

Can I join pleases? I will be testing on the 8th July xx


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, last night I had EWCM but this morning I had a negative OPK?? Why would that be? How long after EWCM do you generally ovulate?

we BD last night just in case though.


----------



## Smille24

ruby83 said:


> Hi ladies, last night I had EWCM but this morning I had a negative OPK?? Why would that be? How long after EWCM do you generally ovulate?
> 
> we BD last night just in case though.

I usually have a couple of days of ewcm b4 I get a positive.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi Danni, maybe I forgot to ask you, but can you please add me to the list of testers? I think I'm going to try to hold off til AF is due on July 15th (if I can wait that long!!!) thanks Hun! :flower:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ruby, are you tracking your BBT??


----------



## ruby83

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Ruby, are you tracking your BBT??

Nope so I just rely on dates and OPK


----------



## Emiloo

ruby83 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Ruby, are you tracking your BBT??
> 
> Nope so I just rely on dates and OPKClick to expand...

I get about a week of EWCM before my positive OPK so just keep testing and keep BDing! :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

ruby83 said:


> Hi ladies, last night I had EWCM but this morning I had a negative OPK?? Why would that be? How long after EWCM do you generally ovulate?
> 
> we BD last night just in case though.

EWCM appears as you approach ovulation and lasts during your fertile period and can last a week, you'll ovulate at any point during this point. 


I hope everyone is okay and that the time isn't dragging too much, July is almost here! :friends:


----------



## MommyOf1Girl

Hello ladies didnt think i was going to be here this month but alas... AF due july 8th but im a poas addict so i will do my very best to hold off until at least july 4th ;-)


----------



## BlueWife

*8dpo and having absolutely no pregnancy symptoms. My temp did jump .6 this morning but I'm not quite sure what that means. Can anyone help? Praying that even though it doesn't feel like it, that this is our month. We have an appointment with the fertility dr. on July 17 just incase. *


----------



## jtink28

BlueWife said:


> *8dpo and having absolutely no pregnancy symptoms. My temp did jump .6 this morning but I'm not quite sure what that means. Can anyone help? Praying that even though it doesn't feel like it, that this is our month. We have an appointment with the fertility dr. on July 17 just incase. *


honestly, even if you were pregnant, you probably wouldn't have much symptoms. it's SO EARLY! you probably barely implanted yet, and there's probably not much, if any, hcg in your system if you conceived. don't worry!

when i tested + with my son, i just knew i wasn't pregnant - i had no "symptoms." but...i was pregnant. when i was pregnant with my son, i felt ZERO pregnancy symptoms until 7 weeks. NOTHING. i worried and stressed and made myself sick with all kinds of thoughts of bad scenarios. but he was a healthy little guy, and my symptoms kicked in right about 7 weeks, at my first ultrasound.

don't worry. :)


----------



## krbatx

Can you add me for July 4th!


----------



## Thisismyyear

BlueWife said:


> *8dpo and having absolutely no pregnancy symptoms. My temp did jump .6 this morning but I'm not quite sure what that means. Can anyone help? Praying that even though it doesn't feel like it, that this is our month. We have an appointment with the fertility dr. on July 17 just incase. *

This is my first month TTC #2 but I do remember that with DS IT took 5 cycles and the cycle I conceived was the only one I didn't have any "symptoms". So definitely don't worry about it, it's probably less stressful as I swear I am experiencing a heap of "phantom" symptoms. It gets your hopes up and it's probably All in my head!


----------



## SarahLou372

Can I be put down for July 19th please? :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I would like to join please :) This is my first cycle on metformin and I should ovulate second week of July, I think. I had an anovulatory cycle this month so I know I am not preggo.

Dust to all :dust:


----------



## fairycat

July will be my first month actively TTC - I'm in for July 20!


----------



## Heatherga2015

Ima tryyyyy to not test on July 1 and wait until the 4th but LORD with the way im feeling i am getting anxious and POAS addiction is kicking in


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hi ladies what did i miss? home a day early due to bad weather coming, testing in the am 11dpo.


----------



## ruby83

mommyxofxone: Welcome back hon! Did you have a nice time despite the weather turning bad?

I have posted in the June thread also but any help will be appreciated:

I have been using the flashing clearblue OPK this cycle and have had negatives tues, wed, thurs morning (even though I had EWCM on Wed night. I took one this morning and it is the static smile- it is supposed to be flashing in high fertility and static at peak fertility.... How did I miss the flashing ones when i am testing every morning??

We BD Wed night and Thurs night (it's Friday morning here in Australia) so we will keep BD but what does this mean about when I will ovulate??

Thanks x


----------



## mommyxofxone

ruby83 said:


> mommyxofxone: Welcome back hon! Did you have a nice time despite the weather turning bad?
> 
> I have posted in the June thread also but any help will be appreciated:
> 
> I have been using the flashing clearblue OPK this cycle and have had negatives tues, wed, thurs morning (even though I had EWCM on Wed night. I took one this morning and it is the static smile- it is supposed to be flashing in high fertility and static at peak fertility.... How did I miss the flashing ones when i am testing every morning??
> 
> We BD Wed night and Thurs night (it's Friday morning here in Australia) so we will keep BD but what does this mean about when I will ovulate??
> 
> Thanks x

thanks! yes we did have fun and we did get two beautiful days!!!

as for the clearblue opks, i never used them myself from seeing too many people on forums having issues with the smile! 

what time are you testing? never use first morning urine. my tests say to test between 10am-8pm. same exact time every day. no drinking or urinating 2 hours prior to the test. 

thats about all my knowledge on opks! some women test twice a day, and i've only ever done once a day but usually around 6 pm or 8pm


----------



## ruby83

mommyxofxone said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone: Welcome back hon! Did you have a nice time despite the weather turning bad?
> 
> I have posted in the June thread also but any help will be appreciated:
> 
> I have been using the flashing clearblue OPK this cycle and have had negatives tues, wed, thurs morning (even though I had EWCM on Wed night. I took one this morning and it is the static smile- it is supposed to be flashing in high fertility and static at peak fertility.... How did I miss the flashing ones when i am testing every morning??
> 
> We BD Wed night and Thurs night (it's Friday morning here in Australia) so we will keep BD but what does this mean about when I will ovulate??
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> thanks! yes we did have fun and we did get two beautiful days!!!
> 
> as for the clearblue opks, i never used them myself from seeing too many people on forums having issues with the smile!
> 
> what time are you testing? never use first morning urine. my tests say to test between 10am-8pm. same exact time every day. no drinking or urinating 2 hours prior to the test.
> 
> thats about all my knowledge on opks! some women test twice a day, and i've only ever done once a day but usually around 6 pm or 8pmClick to expand...

Thanks hon. These ones say to use FMU so who knows! So confusing!
Glad to hear you had a good time! Looking forward to seeing your next test!! Good luck :dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

ruby- oh jeez! gosh sorry lol i use internet cheapies :)


----------



## MariposaTam

Hey ladies, whew what a crazy week so far, haven't had a second to spare! An update on us- had cramps on CD 14 and got worried because we hadn't gotten a positive opk, but had no cm whatsoever (on clomid this month, thinking it played a role). Tested cd 15 in the morning got a negative but tested around 1 pm while at work and got a positive along with lots of cm. Inseminated our one and only donation around 9 pm... This makes 3 months in a row of pos opks on cd 15 (two clomid cycles, one without)...hoping that it stays the same if this didn't take so we can ship/inseminate accordingly! 

Changing the official testing day to July 8th based on the later O day. Fingers crossed, I see there's a few of us on July 8 :)


----------



## bombshellmom

MariposaTam said:


> Hey ladies, whew what a crazy week so far, haven't had a second to spare! An update on us- had cramps on CD 14 and got worried because we hadn't gotten a positive opk, but had no cm whatsoever (on clomid this month, thinking it played a role). Tested cd 15 in the morning got a negative but tested around 1 pm while at work and got a positive along with lots of cm. Inseminated our one and only donation around 9 pm... This makes 3 months in a row of pos opks on cd 15 (two clomid cycles, one without)...hoping that it stays the same if this didn't take so we can ship/inseminate accordingly!
> 
> Changing the official testing day to July 8th based on the later O day. Fingers crossed, I see there's a few of us on July 8 :)

Hooray!! Hoping it took for you!! :)


----------



## MariposaTam

I sure hope so! This ttc thing is dragging lol. We're trying for number 1 and never expected to still be at it a year later. We ideally wanted two kids with a 3-4 year age gap but we're no spring chickens and those biological clocks are ticking. Sigh.


----------



## Thisismyyear

I couldn't wait till July. This is my test at 8 dpo. What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Thisismyyear

The line is much darker on the test than in the pic. Not very clever about tweaking/attaching pics.


----------



## Thisismyyear

This is a better one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## vaniilla

That looks like a :bfp: to me!!! :D


----------



## jGo_18

Cd9 here - 2 more days until insems!
I'm a little confused tho with my temps. Usually by like cd5 my temps go back down in the 97.3-97.7 range. But this cycle they are still hanging out around or above 98... Theyve never come all the way back down from last cycle. Obviously I know I'm just looking for a rise once O happens and the actual # doesn't matter. But I'm just worried about that as I'm floating at the temp range I usually see AFTER O...


----------



## mommyxofxone

thisismyyear i def see it! congrats hun. h&h 9 months! 



11dpo for me today, and :bfn: cramps today, and :witch: due to fly in sunday. :(


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats Thisismyyear!!! 

Good luck Mari & JGo! 

Mommy - hang in there. Like I said in the other thread, it's still early. :flower:


----------



## bexkelly88

:) july 3rd i will try. fc


----------



## Thisismyyear

mommyxofxone said:


> thisismyyear i def see it! congrats hun. h&h 9 months!
> 
> 
> 
> 11dpo for me today, and :bfn: cramps today, and :witch: due to fly in sunday. :(

Thank you!

11 dpo is still very early. Test again on Sunday if no AF. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

i hope it's just too early. :(


----------



## jtink28

congrats, thisismyear!

mommy, tons of people get bfn's at 11 dpo only to get a bfp later on! you're not out until AF shows. seriously :)

currently either 3 or 4 dpo. i'm going with 3 dpo just to be conservative. decided that if i don't get a bfp this cycle, i am going to see a fertility specialist. it took me 2 months to conceive my son, and 2 months with my m/c, and we started trying as soon as we could after the m/c. so....i'm a little worried. i'll be 35 in july, so that clock is starting to really tick...


----------



## mommyxofxone

how long hav eyou been trying hun?


----------



## jtink28

since my m/c in january - 7 cycles (i have short 26 day cycles)


----------



## mommyxofxone

ok gotcha was just curious. i hate waiting for test times. makes me nervous


----------



## Thisismyyear

jtink28 said:


> since my m/c in january - 7 cycles (i have short 26 day cycles)

Have you always had short cycles?


----------



## jtink28

my cycles have always been 26 days since my son was born in april 2013. they used to be 27 or 28 day cycles.


----------



## mommyxofxone

not much difference at least. mine play the guess how long game. from 33-40 something days. this time is going to be a 28 day. only get one of those a year.


----------



## jtink28

every once in a while, i get a 25 day cycle (but my LP is always the same, usually - about 12 days, sometimes 11, never less). 

should i be worried about a 26 day cycle?


----------



## mommyxofxone

don't think so hun, each of us is different. :) as long as you know you're ovulating you should be fine. do you chart?


----------



## Thisismyyear

No I don't think you need to worry. I was curious whether it's changed since you last conceived. 

Mine are also all over the place since DS. I breastfed for 14 months and that kept AF away and they now range from 28 (rare) to 36 days. Complete guessing game.


----------



## MariposaTam

Thisismyyear that is totally a positive! Congratulations :D :dance:


----------



## 2moms2be

jGo_18 said:


> Cd9 here - 2 more days until insems!
> I'm a little confused tho with my temps. Usually by like cd5 my temps go back down in the 97.3-97.7 range. But this cycle they are still hanging out around or above 98... Theyve never come all the way back down from last cycle. Obviously I know I'm just looking for a rise once O happens and the actual # doesn't matter. But I'm just worried about that as I'm floating at the temp range I usually see AFTER O...

Are you absolutely 100% sure you're not pregnant? I know you've got AF marked on your chart, but sometimes it looks like AF but... it's not! High temps always make me suspicious! I looked at your charts, this month's and last's, and those definitely look like post-O temps.


----------



## vaniilla

As long as a cycle is over 22 days it's healthy and cycle length can vary month from month as long as the difference isn't bigger than 5 days. (a bigger difference means irregular but that doesn't always means anything). 

*mommyxofxone* I'm sorry about the bfn, I really hope AF stays away for you this weekend.


AFM, arghhhhh :wine: this month is going so sloooowwwwllyyyyy!


I forgot to add, I spoke to my consultant to discuss my ovarian drilling - the surgeon told me I have one blocked tube, the consultant says he has seen the photos of the surgery and that the surgeon is wrong and they're fine.... what does everyone think?


----------



## jtink28

thanks for the advice, ladies. my cycle has always been regular, like clockwork. no spotting in between or anything. i think maybe the m/c just messed me up a touch, and hopefully my bfp will happen soon.

having a touch of sharp pains on my right side, by my ovaries. not going to read into it, though, as i've had the same thing before and gotten AF. i also have crohn's disease, so it could just be normal pains from that, too. still think i may see an RE just to get my levels checked and make sure all is in working order after the m/c. 

vaniilla, i don't know about any of that, but maybe see if you can get a second opinion?


----------



## Thisismyyear

Vanilla, I have no knowledge on the subject but I would want another opinion. Good luck


----------



## jtink28

so even though my period is due on july 5th, i made an appointment with a reproductive endocronologist today. the appointment will be for july 10th. hoping i can cancel it because i got a bfp, but i wanted to make one because it can take awhile to get an appointment. really hoping that i get a bfp, but if not, it's comforting to know i'll see a doctor right after.


----------



## jtr2803

I ended up with 21 day cycle (after IUD removal) so now won't be testing until last week of July, will update once I know o date :thumbup:

Fingers crossed cycle 2 is more 'normal'!


----------



## bombshellmom

My fertile days start tomorrow! SO anxious!!


----------



## jGo_18

2moms2be said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Cd9 here - 2 more days until insems!
> I'm a little confused tho with my temps. Usually by like cd5 my temps go back down in the 97.3-97.7 range. But this cycle they are still hanging out around or above 98... Theyve never come all the way back down from last cycle. Obviously I know I'm just looking for a rise once O happens and the actual # doesn't matter. But I'm just worried about that as I'm floating at the temp range I usually see AFTER O...
> 
> Are you absolutely 100% sure you're not pregnant? I know you've got AF marked on your chart, but sometimes it looks like AF but... it's not! High temps always make me suspicious! I looked at your charts, this month's and last's, and those definitely look like post-O temps.Click to expand...

Same thought crossed my mind... And AF was oddly short... But I tested yesterday on a wondfo (just to prove to myself that was crazy) and it was negative. So... Idk what's going on.


----------



## ruby83

Congrats Thisismyear! That BFP is as clear as day! H & H 9 months for you my dear :happydance:

I took another OPK (the pink clearblue one this time) this morning and it was negative! So I got negatives up until a positive Friday morning and then negative Saturday morning! Does this mean I have ovulated?? We only BD Wed, thurs and fri night! Damn! So annoyed if I have ovulated 3 days earlier than expected!


----------



## Thisismyyear

ruby83 said:


> Congrats Thisismyear! That BFP is as clear as day! H & H 9 months for you my dear :happydance:
> 
> I took another OPK (the pink clearblue one this time) this morning and it was negative! So I got negatives up until a positive Friday morning and then negative Saturday morning! Does this mean I have ovulated?? We only BD Wed, thurs and fri night! Damn! So annoyed if I have ovulated 3 days earlier than expected!

I'm not sure about the ovulation question but if you got a positive on Fri and ovulated then BD weds, Thursday and Friday is perfect. fingers crossed!


----------



## Rq120

I'm in. Testing July 12th


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:wave: Hi Rq!


----------



## BlueWife

*Congrats Thisismyear!!!*


----------



## enmaree

.


----------



## RayinNY

Anyone have any advice on how to best use the Pre-Seed and soft cups combo? How have they worked best for you all? I figured that you guys would be the best sources of info :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

RayinNY said:


> Anyone have any advice on how to best use the Pre-Seed and soft cups combo? How have they worked best for you all? I figured that you guys would be the best sources of info :)

hey I did the pre-seed, but the month i got dd i didn't use it. I did the soft cups though, and they really seemed to help! i used them the month i got dd.


afm - af due tomorrow or monday, and no more spotting since that tinge or two yesterday. However temp went up today. :shrug:


----------



## bombshellmom

Update - -


FF says I'm fertile starting today, getting excited as O is getting closer :D c'mon July 16th!!! I want that BFP!


----------



## jGo_18

Temp finally went down this morning - O is coming! 
We decided not to do any opks as they have been a huge stressor for me. We just picked the days I'm usually fertile and we are going with that. Wife leaves for England on Wednesday so we have to get them done before that regardless.
I feel a bit like I'm forgetting something with skipping testing! Haha hopefully we are timing this right anyway!


----------



## DobbyForever

jtr2803 said:


> I ended up with 21 day cycle (after IUD removal) so now won't be testing until last week of July, will update once I know o date :thumbup:
> 
> Fingers crossed cycle 2 is more 'normal'!

 FXed for you! Did you have paragard or a different one? I had my Paragard in for only 3.5 months so o am shocked at how many cycles my body is taking to normal out. 40 days, 24, and if I don't conceive this will be a 30 day. My cycle used to be 27/28. Even when I put the iud in it stayed regular. Ugh


----------



## vaniilla

*jtink28 * - seeing an endocrinologist sounds like a good plan, hopefully you won't need the appointment. 

*bombshellmom* wooohoo on starting fertile period! :dance:

*Rq120* Welcome to the group! :wave:


----------



## Rq120

Hi all. You all are so welcoming. Got my postive OPK today (first month using them) so hubby and I will be busy BD'ing then starting our TWW. 

I have a lot during this TWW to keep me busy. (4th of July next weekend and boating trip the weekend AF is supposed to show). I've decided I'm not checking early because I'm tired of seeing BPNs so the boating trip will keep me from checking early.


----------



## jtink28

odd question - has anyone done Whole 30? My Dh and I are going to start our first round of Whole 30 on July 1st - we need a jump start to our diets, and I've been wanting to cut out sugar, grains and dairy for a long time. Also interested to see how it helps me feel. 

I had a friend who did a Whole 30 - she had tried for 2 years to get pregnant. She decided to permanently give up sugar, grains and dairy while ttc, because the Whole 30 helped her feel so good. She got pregnant 3 months after giving all that up. Could be a coincidence, but I'm willing to try it :)


----------



## squirrel.

jtink28 said:


> odd question - has anyone done Whole 30? My Dh and I are going to start our first round of Whole 30 on July 1st - we need a jump start to our diets, and I've been wanting to cut out sugar, grains and dairy for a long time. Also interested to see how it helps me feel.
> 
> I had a friend who did a Whole 30 - she had tried for 2 years to get pregnant. She decided to permanently give up sugar, grains and dairy while ttc, because the Whole 30 helped her feel so good. She got pregnant 3 months after giving all that up. Could be a coincidence, but I'm willing to try it :)

I would be wary about trying an extreme diet while TTC. Cutting out three major food groups leaving you relying on just fruits&vegetables and protein alone will have quite an extreme effect on your body. The lack of carbohydrates especially will have a big effect on your body. I would worry that by removing groups of nutrients from your diet so suddenly you might mess with your cycles rather than help conception. I am no nutritionist, that's just what I would be worried about. If it were me, I would try limiting my calorie intake and do more exercise (I know it's hard to find the time! But even things like walking on routes you would normally drive, standing at work etc. they really help), but I would still try to keep a balanced diet so my body had all the nutrients it needed to be as healthy as possible.


----------



## Thisismyyear

I would be wary about trying an extreme diet while TTC. Cutting out three major food groups leaving you relying on just fruits&vegetables and protein alone will have quite an extreme effect on your body. The lack of carbohydrates especially will have a big effect on your body. I would worry that by removing groups of nutrients from your diet so suddenly you might mess with your cycles rather than help conception. I am no nutritionist, that's just what I would be worried about. If it were me, I would try limiting my calorie intake and do more exercise (I know it's hard to find the time! But even things like walking on routes you would normally drive, standing at work etc. they really help), but I would still try to keep a balanced diet so my body had all the nutrients it needed to be as healthy as possible.[/QUOTE]

Agree with this advice. I gained weight after DS was born and haven't lost any - about 30 lbs but by the time we decided to TTC I knew it was too late to do anything drastic. I eat healthy and walk a lot, I have lost 5 lbs in a month but didn't want anything drastic messing my cycles up.


----------



## jtink28

I don't eat any dairy now except a smattering of cheese, so that's of no concern to me. I also don't think cutting out sugar will have a negative effect. I plan on still consuming a ton of healthy carbs - sweet potatoes, etc. It's not an extreme diet at all, from the numerous people I've talked to - it's just eating whole, unprocessed foods. I limit my grain intake already because of my Crohn's, and my doctor thought Whole30 might be good to try for my disease. 

Anyway, I was just curious to see if anyone had tried it, that's all.


----------



## vaniilla

nevermind :haha:


I'm glad to hear you're going for a more sensible approach to the diet.


----------



## bombshellmom

jtink28 said:


> odd question - has anyone done Whole 30? My Dh and I are going to start our first round of Whole 30 on July 1st - we need a jump start to our diets, and I've been wanting to cut out sugar, grains and dairy for a long time. Also interested to see how it helps me feel.
> 
> I had a friend who did a Whole 30 - she had tried for 2 years to get pregnant. She decided to permanently give up sugar, grains and dairy while ttc, because the Whole 30 helped her feel so good. She got pregnant 3 months after giving all that up. Could be a coincidence, but I'm willing to try it :)

Couldn't hurt to try! It makes sense to me, getting healthy and all that junk :thumbup: I stopped drinking soda and I feel amazing, so much more energy! Good luck! :)


----------



## Heatherga2015

YUP 7DPO AND i am soooo going to test again....I am ASHAMED!!! lol


----------



## vaniilla

Heatherga2015 said:


> YUP 7DPO AND i am soooo going to test again....I am ASHAMED!!! lol

Test! Test! Test! :dance::haha:


I'm a poas addict, I can't have tests lying around or I'll use them, I've even made DH poas before :rofl:


----------



## KalonKiki

Hi ladies, can I join? :wave: :flower:

I got my positive OPK yesterday and I'm pretty certain that today is O day so starting tomorrow I'm officially in the TWW at 1 DPO. I'm planning to test on July 8th at 10 DPO. It's nice to meet you all. :D


----------



## BellaRosa8302

jtink28 said:


> odd question - has anyone done Whole 30? My Dh and I are going to start our first round of Whole 30 on July 1st - we need a jump start to our diets, and I've been wanting to cut out sugar, grains and dairy for a long time. Also interested to see how it helps me feel.
> 
> I had a friend who did a Whole 30 - she had tried for 2 years to get pregnant. She decided to permanently give up sugar, grains and dairy while ttc, because the Whole 30 helped her feel so good. She got pregnant 3 months after giving all that up. Could be a coincidence, but I'm willing to try it :)

Me! I did a whole 30 last September, 2014. Here are some pros & cons:

Pros: so much energy, really feel good, well rested, good moods, never hungry

Cons: food prep takes forever, eating out is near impossible, grocery bills are ridiculously expensive, and you feel super sick & tired at the beginning ("carb fever" is REAL! I went home from work with wicked digestive issues one day also). 

It's much easier to succeed when your OH is doing it too. My DH wants to do it again, but I said no, because he works late hours and the food prep while taking care of a toddler is near I mpossible. I admit - it's a stressful diet. Not sure I recommend it for while TTC. Maybe just cut processed foods/eat whole foods rather than the extreme of whole 30? I do highly recommend it for when life is rather calm! 

Hope that helps!


----------



## jtink28

BellaRosa8302 said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> odd question - has anyone done Whole 30? My Dh and I are going to start our first round of Whole 30 on July 1st - we need a jump start to our diets, and I've been wanting to cut out sugar, grains and dairy for a long time. Also interested to see how it helps me feel.
> 
> I had a friend who did a Whole 30 - she had tried for 2 years to get pregnant. She decided to permanently give up sugar, grains and dairy while ttc, because the Whole 30 helped her feel so good. She got pregnant 3 months after giving all that up. Could be a coincidence, but I'm willing to try it :)
> 
> Me! I did a whole 30 last September, 2014. Here are some pros & cons:
> 
> Pros: so much energy, really feel good, well rested, good moods, never hungry
> 
> Cons: food prep takes forever, eating out is near impossible, grocery bills are ridiculously expensive, and you feel super sick & tired at the beginning ("carb fever" is REAL! I went home from work with wicked digestive issues one day also).
> 
> It's much easier to succeed when your OH is doing it too. My DH wants to do it again, but I said no, because he works late hours and the food prep while taking care of a toddler is near I mpossible. I admit - it's a stressful diet. Not sure I recommend it for while TTC. Maybe just cut processed foods/eat whole foods rather than the extreme of whole 30? I do highly recommend it for when life is rather calm!
> 
> Hope that helps!Click to expand...

Thanks!! I actually am a stay at home mom, and so I have plenty of time to prep. We won't buy grass fed or organic, as that's out of our financial reach. I already make 100% of our meals from scratch ( we do NOT eat out - we have hospital bills from my crohns and can't afford it) so I think it will be attainable. 

I already have digestive issues that I'm looking to fix, so I think I'll give this a try. Thank you so much!!! :)


----------



## victoria1987

Hi there, haven't been super active on this thread but I put my name up for 1 July. Just wanted to let you know I got my bfp! Yay! Thanks ladies, hope to see many of you over in first tri and wishing a H&H 9 months to those with bfps!


----------



## mommyxofxone

:wave: hi kiki!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

jtink28 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> odd question - has anyone done Whole 30? My Dh and I are going to start our first round of Whole 30 on July 1st - we need a jump start to our diets, and I've been wanting to cut out sugar, grains and dairy for a long time. Also interested to see how it helps me feel.
> 
> I had a friend who did a Whole 30 - she had tried for 2 years to get pregnant. She decided to permanently give up sugar, grains and dairy while ttc, because the Whole 30 helped her feel so good. She got pregnant 3 months after giving all that up. Could be a coincidence, but I'm willing to try it :)
> 
> Me! I did a whole 30 last September, 2014. Here are some pros & cons:
> 
> Pros: so much energy, really feel good, well rested, good moods, never hungry
> 
> Cons: food prep takes forever, eating out is near impossible, grocery bills are ridiculously expensive, and you feel super sick & tired at the beginning ("carb fever" is REAL! I went home from work with wicked digestive issues one day also).
> 
> It's much easier to succeed when your OH is doing it too. My DH wants to do it again, but I said no, because he works late hours and the food prep while taking care of a toddler is near I mpossible. I admit - it's a stressful diet. Not sure I recommend it for while TTC. Maybe just cut processed foods/eat whole foods rather than the extreme of whole 30? I do highly recommend it for when life is rather calm!
> 
> Hope that helps!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! I actually am a stay at home mom, and so I have plenty of time to prep. We won't buy grass fed or organic, as that's out of our financial reach. I already make 100% of our meals from scratch ( we do NOT eat out - we have hospital bills from my crohns and can't afford it) so I think it will be attainable.
> 
> I already have digestive issues that I'm looking to fix, so I think I'll give this a try. Thank you so much!!! :)Click to expand...


We didn't do grass fed/organic either. But when that first week I went home with a grocery bill of almost $400 for two people, I nearly lost it! Thankfully the other weeks weren't THAT bad - that first week was bad while we were trying to get some new staples in the house (nut butters, almond flour, stuff like that). 

I wish you luck! I am still part of quite a few whole 30 groups on Facebook, including one for breastfeeding moms. Search "whole30" on FB & you'll find them :flower:


----------



## ruby83

victoria1987: Congrats! :happydance:

After my positive OPK on Friday morning I expect I will be ovulating Saturday or Sunday- Sunday morning here and haven't felt any O pains/ signs like I did last cycle.... Wish I feel something so I know when to start the tww. Last cycle I had O cramps and lower back pain.


----------



## vaniilla

KalonKiki said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? :wave: :flower:
> 
> I got my positive OPK yesterday and I'm pretty certain that today is O day so starting tomorrow I'm officially in the TWW at 1 DPO. I'm planning to test on July 8th at 10 DPO. It's nice to meet you all. :D

Welcome to the group! :wave:


victoria1987 said:


> Hi there, haven't been super active on this thread but I put my name up for 1 July. Just wanted to let you know I got my bfp! Yay! Thanks ladies, hope to see many of you over in first tri and wishing a H&H 9 months to those with bfps!

omg huge congrats!


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks for the welcome ladies, I see some familiar faces as well! :hugs:

Congrats, H&H 9 months to you Victoria! Lots of sticky :dust: :happydance: :dance: :bunny:


----------



## jtink28

congrats, victoria! that's awesome!

i'm excited to start this whole 30 and see how well i can do it. it will also take some focus off ttc, and that's what i want. i'm a HUGE bargain shopper, so i'm also using this whole 30 as a challenge to see how well i can stick in our budget! ;)


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Can I please join? 1 round of clomid testing around July 9th


----------



## vaniilla

LekkerSlaap said:


> Can I please join? 1 round of clomid testing around July 9th

Welcome to the group :flower: I hope clomid works for you this month :dust:


----------



## drjo718

Jtink...OH and I are starting a whole30 july 1 as well! I have gained a ton of weight over the last few years and I have pcos (insulin resistance) so I really have to cut out processed foods and carbs to lose any weight. I'm hoping this works bc I really want to be healthier for pregnancy!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

vaniilla said:


> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> Can I please join? 1 round of clomid testing around July 9th
> 
> Welcome to the group :flower: I hope clomid works for you this month :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you so much! I'm super excited!


----------



## Thisismyyear

victoria1987 said:


> Hi there, haven't been super active on this thread but I put my name up for 1 July. Just wanted to let you know I got my bfp! Yay! Thanks ladies, hope to see many of you over in first tri and wishing a H&H 9 months to those with bfps!


Congrats!! Great news!


----------



## Smille24

O day is almost here for me thank goodness. I am tired of waiting. I think waiting to O is worse than the tww. I'll start opk tomorrow.


----------



## rebecca822

Smille24 said:


> O day is almost here for me thank goodness. I am tired of waiting. I think waiting to O is worse than the tww. I'll start opk tomorrow.

I know how you feel! I'm prob going to ovulate around Monday-Tuesday. Started OPK and they are starting to show up. I usually O on CD14


----------



## bombshellmom

I think I may have O'd early!?!? Been having light, dull cramp like pains all day. CD10 today, also just stopped bc pill. My OPK has been getting lighter the past couple of days, it was darker 2 days ago instead of getting darker now...there's not even a line now and I'm taking the test at the same time everyday...the heck?!:shrug:


----------



## ruby83

Smille24 said:


> O day is almost here for me thank goodness. I am tired of waiting. I think waiting to O is worse than the tww. I'll start opk tomorrow.

Oh I think the tww is worse! I am so much more relaxed before ovulation, but in the tww I am interpreting and googling every symptom possible! I turn into a crazy lady! 

Good luck hon xx


----------



## ruby83

bombshellmom said:


> I think I may have O'd early!?!? Been having light, dull cramp like pains all day. CD10 today, also just stopped bc pill. My OPK has been getting lighter the past couple of days, it was darker 2 days ago instead of getting darker now...there's not even a line now and I'm taking the test at the same time everyday...the heck?!:shrug:

BCP can mess up your cycles a bit so maybe you have O'd early... I would say you have if your OPK are getting lighter. Were you BD'ing just in case? Argh why cant we have predictable bodies!


----------



## bombshellmom

ruby83 said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> I think I may have O'd early!?!? Been having light, dull cramp like pains all day. CD10 today, also just stopped bc pill. My OPK has been getting lighter the past couple of days, it was darker 2 days ago instead of getting darker now...there's not even a line now and I'm taking the test at the same time everyday...the heck?!:shrug:
> 
> BCP can mess up your cycles a bit so maybe you have O'd early... I would say you have if your OPK are getting lighter. Were you BD'ing just in case? Argh why cant we have predictable bodies!Click to expand...

Oh yes we have been BDing since AF started on the 18th!! I know right, this is going to drive me mad. Those OPK tests are making me OCD literally peeing on everything...a bit obsessed lol.


----------



## ruby83

bombshellmom said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> I think I may have O'd early!?!? Been having light, dull cramp like pains all day. CD10 today, also just stopped bc pill. My OPK has been getting lighter the past couple of days, it was darker 2 days ago instead of getting darker now...there's not even a line now and I'm taking the test at the same time everyday...the heck?!:shrug:
> 
> BCP can mess up your cycles a bit so maybe you have O'd early... I would say you have if your OPK are getting lighter. Were you BD'ing just in case? Argh why cant we have predictable bodies!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes we have been BDing since AF started on the 18th!! I know right, this is going to drive me mad. Those OPK tests are making me OCD literally peeing on everything...a bit obsessed lol.Click to expand...

Hahaha! Seriously who do we become when we are ttc! Well you have covered yourself with BD'ing anyway but may just be hard to know exactly when AF will be due or when to start testing. Good luck xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I dunno, I think my crazy starts right before O time. Making sure we have a good chance at catching that eggy, then tee symptom spotting :wacko: I think the only time I'm relatively sane is when AF is visiting :haha:

Got a smilie on my (expired) digi. Let the 3 day SMEP baby dancing commence!!! Since its expired, I'll be sure to confirm with a regular OPK this afternoon - but still treating it as a positive! I'd think an expired test wouldn't recognize LH at all if it were truly "bad" right?! :shrug:


----------



## LynAnne

Hello, I'm testing on the 14th of July if AF doesn't make an appearance before then!

I've had a bit of bad luck with the whole TTC thing with a CP in February and then an ectopic at eight weeks in April. We waited a cycle in May, had an early visit from AF earlier in June and now we are keeping our fingers crossed for that BFP in July! Hopefully, we will finally get our sticky bean in the right place this time!


----------



## mommyxofxone

LekkerSlaap said:


> Can I please join? 1 round of clomid testing around July 9th

:wave: hi



Smille24 said:


> O day is almost here for me thank goodness. I am tired of waiting. I think waiting to O is worse than the tww. I'll start opk tomorrow.

i totally agree. waiting to O is the worst



bombshellmom said:


> I think I may have O'd early!?!? Been having light, dull cramp like pains all day. CD10 today, also just stopped bc pill. My OPK has been getting lighter the past couple of days, it was darker 2 days ago instead of getting darker now...there's not even a line now and I'm taking the test at the same time everyday...the heck?!:shrug:

Mine did that when i got my dd. it went literally white the day before my positive.



afm:

13 dpo. :witch: due today. no sign of her yet. no cramping. nothing. no spotting. tested. got a nice :bfn: i'm out. just sitting here waiting for af to show. :coffee:


----------



## Smille24

bombshellmom said:


> I think I may have O'd early!?!? Been having light, dull cramp like pains all day. CD10 today, also just stopped bc pill. My OPK has been getting lighter the past couple of days, it was darker 2 days ago instead of getting darker now...there's not even a line now and I'm taking the test at the same time everyday...the heck?!:shrug:

Keep testing. Mine sometimes go from dark to very light and a day or 2 later turn positive.


----------



## Smille24

ruby83 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> O day is almost here for me thank goodness. I am tired of waiting. I think waiting to O is worse than the tww. I'll start opk tomorrow.
> 
> Oh I think the tww is worse! I am so much more relaxed before ovulation, but in the tww I am interpreting and googling every symptom possible! I turn into a crazy lady!
> 
> Good luck hon xxClick to expand...

Both stink, but I've gotten over symptom spotting. Every month something different happens, so now I'm not testing until af is late.


----------



## squirrel.

Usually I'd say the TWW is worse than waiting to O, but now that I ovulate so irregularly and at such late times (CD60 last cycle) I have to say waiting to O is waaaaaaay worse, as I never know when it's going to happen. At least with the TWW you know it won't be longer than 14 days and you can obsess over symptoms and test in the mean time.


----------



## RayinNY

Agreed - I think waiting to O is awful because it's an "if" questions whether than a when question. Thank goodness I'm getting monitored and triggered or else I suspect I'd go nuts during both waits. How's everyone doing?


----------



## KalonKiki

Completely agreed, waiting to O is way worse than the TWW, and I even have clockwork cycles now. I'm relieved to be in the TWW, even if it's just 1 DPO. It's nice to be able to say "Gee, maybe I'm pregnant. I guess I'll find out in about 2 weeks" instead of "Man I hope I get pregnant. When the hell is this OPK going to turn positive so that I can stop obsessing about BDing?"

I'm going to try to wait until 10 DPO at least but I may cave and test at 9 DPO instead. I won't be testing any earlier than that because of the high unlikelihood that I would get a :bfp:. No sense in wasting tests IMO.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good afternoon ladies. 
I think waiting to ovulate is hard. I've been anxiously waiting after I finished Clomid 10 days ago. I think today may be the day! Once FF confirms I can do a happy dance that the Clomid did its job. FX'd. Xx


----------



## jtink28

anyone else getting SO anxious to test? i promised myself i wouldn't test before july 4th, and i won't, but man.....it's hard.

5 or 6 dpo today. this cycle is dragging for me because i know that if i don't get a bfp, i have my RE appt, and that is exciting. so time is just dragging...


----------



## bombshellmom

jtink28 said:


> anyone else getting SO anxious to test? i promised myself i wouldn't test before july 4th, and i won't, but man.....it's hard.
> 
> 5 or 6 dpo today. this cycle is dragging for me because i know that if i don't get a bfp, i have my RE appt, and that is exciting. so time is just dragging...


Same here! I feel like time is dragging on..the days are getting longer and longer and still waiting to O!!!

Definitely waiting to O is worse for me, because I feel so much pressure to BD (not during it though) and I get anxiety thinking maybe we BD too much or not enough etc. Then the days drag on as said above lol. I cannot wait for the 2WW because I'm soooo ready to test!!:happydance:


----------



## Thisismyyear

I find waiting to O more stressful as well. My cycles are very irregular so I start testing with OPKs at day 10 sometimes straight through to day 20/22. It's a lot of waiting and wondering if I'll even O, will I miss the surge and not know, will we be able to BD enough at the right time, will we mistakenly BD too much just before the right time and deplete sperm count. Once I see that smiley face, it's more positive from there (even though I know a LH surge doesn't guarantee I'll ovulate). The TWW is stressful as hell too but at least I feel like I'm in with a chance for that month.


----------



## rockstarlove9

Dannixo said:


> Hi Ladies! Here is the July thread. Let me know your testing date and I'll add you, all I ask is you please update all of us. Good luck this cycle.
> 
> July 1st- stephaniexx, danielle1984, victoria1987, purely Gemini, nmv, DobbyForever, Skywalker
> 
> July 2nd- BlueWife
> 
> July 3rd- Emiloo, Needlesticker, Thisismyyear:bfp:, bexkelly88
> 
> July 4th- mommyxofxone, Heatherga2015, Flueky88, jtr2803, jtink28, krbatx
> 
> July 5th- MariposaTam, vaniilla:witch:, 2moms2be, Brandy_R
> 
> July 6th- Child2Hold
> 
> July 7th- tinkerbelle93
> 
> July 8th- trixiesmith, mimomma86, Furzey
> 
> July 10th- Teeny Weeny, squirrel.
> 
> July 11th- pinkgem100
> 
> July 12th- Rq120
> 
> July 13th- borr.dg.baby
> 
> July 14th- Sunshine00, rebecca822
> 
> July 15th- ruby83, Dover 30, Dolphinleigh, BellaRosa8302
> 
> July 17th- Smille24
> 
> July 18th- jGo_18, RayinNY
> 
> July 19th- SarahLou372
> 
> July 20th- kaka, fairycat
> 
> July 21st: vanilla, bombshellmom
> 
> July 22nd- drjo718, enmaree
> 
> July 25th- Ganton

Hello ladies, af is due july 3rd and so im planning on waiting until july 6th to test if she is late. I may break down and test on the first though but im gonna try really hard not to. Having a lot of symptoms so heres to wishing. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## SilasLove

Definitely agree that waiting to O is worse than the 2ww. Not knowing when O will happen is like this huge messed up guessing game. I do not enjoy it.


----------



## Rq120

I don't know which is worse for me. I have endometriosis so I start having rectal pain CD3 that lasts until O. So the TWW is nice that I don't have pain but then I have to face the possible disappointment of AF and starting the pain cycle all over again.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I think the tww is worse for me. I get AF then I can relax for 9 days, start using Opks and watching cm but it's just like a daily duty to check for O and I just move on with my day and forget about it. With the tww waiting until 9dpo takes forever so I can start testing and wondering if I am pregnant and my mind is usually consumed by the possibility all day, then comes the disappointment. It's more intense for me :(


----------



## ONEID

Please add me to July thread! Will know more about a testing day soon. Good luck to all... :dust:


----------



## maybe8

Hi guys,

Moving over from June. Please put me down for July 17. Still waiting to o though so it might change.


----------



## busytulip

Wanted to update with a test date of July 24th.

Sorry I've missed a bit while on vacation. 

Welcome to the new ladies! :wave:

Rq120 I also have endometriosis and feel the EXACT same way.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Def feeling weird. I'm feeling very full in my lower abdomen. Very heavy. The anxiety of the tww is driving me crazy!


----------



## jGo_18

Well yesterday was supposed to be the first for three inseminations. But after checking in with donor multiple times, he managed to fall asleep right at go time and we couldn't get a hold of him. So we missed a day completely. Now will just be able to do today & tmrw. I'm so irritated... I hate having to rely on someone else for help
With this. He's been wonderful and so flexible, but this is the second time he's managed to fall asleep when he knows we are coming. Hopefully O is tmrw and not today as my ovacue projected, so both donations are at least good for something.


----------



## vaniilla

Welcome to the group *ONEID *& *maybe8 *:D

For me both are bad - I don't really have a wait to see when I ovulate - it's a case of waiting to see if I do at all, at least AF is a constant I can rely on. 

Two days till we're in July! hopefully we start seeing lots of bfp's! :dust:


----------



## maybe8

vaniilla said:


> Welcome to the group *ONEID *& *maybe8 *:D
> 
> For me both are bad - I don't really have a wait to see when I ovulate - it's a case of waiting to see if I do at all, at least AF is a constant I can rely on.
> 
> Two days till we're in July! hopefully we start seeing lots of bfp's! :dust:

Thanks. I agree, the entire ttc process sucks. With so many unwanted pregnancies out there, you would think this would be easy.


----------



## mommyxofxone

jGo_18 said:


> Well yesterday was supposed to be the first for three inseminations. But after checking in with donor multiple times, he managed to fall asleep right at go time and we couldn't get a hold of him. So we missed a day completely. Now will just be able to do today & tmrw. I'm so irritated... I hate having to rely on someone else for help
> With this. He's been wonderful and so flexible, but this is the second time he's managed to fall asleep when he knows we are coming. Hopefully O is tmrw and not today as my ovacue projected, so both donations are at least good for something.

omg seriously?! i'd be so pissed off!!!!


afm, :coffee: temp dropped way down today. expecting af anytime today. she's taking her dear sweet time and a day late even. i'm so mad i'm going to punch her in the face when she gets here. Still heavy cramping in the left side, and well, just waiting. so annoying. i can't even move on.


----------



## ruby83

jGo_18 said:


> Well yesterday was supposed to be the first for three inseminations. But after checking in with donor multiple times, he managed to fall asleep right at go time and we couldn't get a hold of him. So we missed a day completely. Now will just be able to do today & tmrw. I'm so irritated... I hate having to rely on someone else for help
> With this. He's been wonderful and so flexible, but this is the second time he's managed to fall asleep when he knows we are coming. Hopefully O is tmrw and not today as my ovacue projected, so both donations are at least good for something.

How annoying! I hope you O tomorrow! Remember you only need 1 good swimmer! I have my FX for you xx


----------



## busytulip

wow jgo I'd be so upset. I really hope that you O tomorrow.

Danni thanks for adding me to the first page-you do an amazing job!


----------



## jGo_18

Thanks ladies. I'm pretty frustrated. He did send us a message apologizing profusely... And I'm trying not to be too upset because he is doing something really big and special for us by even being willing to help like this. But I just want to be able to fully count on him the 3-4 days a month that we need him.


----------



## mommyxofxone

which is all well and good he's helping- but he's not helping by sleeping!!!


----------



## 2moms2be

jGo_18 said:


> Well yesterday was supposed to be the first for three inseminations. But after checking in with donor multiple times, he managed to fall asleep right at go time and we couldn't get a hold of him. So we missed a day completely. Now will just be able to do today & tmrw. I'm so irritated... I hate having to rely on someone else for help
> With this. He's been wonderful and so flexible, but this is the second time he's managed to fall asleep when he knows we are coming. Hopefully O is tmrw and not today as my ovacue projected, so both donations are at least good for something.

I'm so sorry. We've had the same issues with our donor, and it's beyond frustrating to have to depend on someone who flakes out. I think our next cycle is going to be our last with him, because we can't keep dealing with the nonsense. Fx for you!


----------



## jGo_18

I have to cut him a little slack this time... As this weekend was pride and he works overnights on Top of that celebration... So I probably would've needed sleep too. It's just hard when you have such a small window of time that they're needed and they can't follow thru.
But we will get one in tonight and one tmrw and hope for the best. I had a really good feeling about this cycle until last night... Trying to just refocus and be hopeful that we can still catch the egg!


----------



## Smille24

Jgo- that is very frustrating. I go through the same problems with my dh. When I need him, he sometimes falls asleep, but to his defense he works extremely hard. I don't want to nag him, but it's frustrating. 

Mommyof1- I'm sorry that af might be coming :hugs:.

Afm- O is just around the corner. I'm trying to keep it on the dl although he knows, but mentioning it seems to stress him out. He feels it becomes a 2nd job. So last night I offered a massage and it worked :dance:. I'm going to try to dtd every other day until I can confirm.


----------



## Sweety21

Can I join in? I am testing on July 5th. TTC #2


----------



## RayinNY

sorry Jgo- hopefully this doesnt effect anything!

Smile- same here... somehow it just ends up changing the dynamic when it's BD versus normal intercourse, so it's better to just keep it fun :) 

My opks are SLOOOOOWLY getting darker- it's the will it or won't it that makes this time so tough. As someone who has had annuvalatory cycles, I HATE this part more than the tww...



Smille24 said:


> Jgo- that is very frustrating. I go through the same problems with my dh. When I need him, he sometimes falls asleep, but to his defense he works extremely hard. I don't want to nag him, but it's frustrating.
> 
> Mommyof1- I'm sorry that af might be coming :hugs:.
> 
> Afm- O is just around the corner. I'm trying to keep it on the dl although he knows, but mentioning it seems to stress my dh out. He feels it becomes a 2nd job. So last night I offered a massage and it worked :dance:. I'm going to try to dtd every other day until I can confirm.


----------



## Rq120

What does amf mean?


----------



## momof1ttc

testing July 10th


----------



## RayinNY

Think it's "as for me"


----------



## lilpeggypants

Hi there,
Just got back from the doctor today--I have a BFP urine test! Finally!


----------



## MelaMommy

CONGRATS, lilpeggypants!!! H&H 9 mo!

Hi all! I haven't been here since last month when I had my MC. I'm now in my first regular cycle since that happened. I'm 5DPO and will be testing 7/6 so I'm curious to see what happens. If I'm not successful I'm ok because I still want to lose another 30 pounds. Also, because I want a June baby so I'd have to wait until September for that too.

Good luck to all of us!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats lilpeggy!!!!!

and yes afm means "as for me" :)


----------



## bombshellmom

lilpeggypants said:


> Hi there,
> Just got back from the doctor today--I have a BFP urine test! Finally!


Congratulations!!! <3 :flower::flower:


----------



## Thisismyyear

lilpeggypants said:


> Hi there,
> Just got back from the doctor today--I have a BFP urine test! Finally!

Congrats! Great news!


----------



## busytulip

Congrats lilpeggypants!! :happydance:


----------



## Rq120

Yay! Congrats


----------



## lilpeggypants

Thanks for the congrats! 5 months trying and we finally got there. I pray this one sticks. What we did differently this month-----For the first 4 months we used Pre-seed. This month we used Zestica and Bingo! I wanted to put that out there just in case it might help someone out.


----------



## ruby83

lilpeggypants said:


> Thanks for the congrats! 5 months trying and we finally got there. I pray this one sticks. What we did differently this month-----For the first 4 months we used Pre-seed. This month we used Zestica and Bingo! I wanted to put that out there just in case it might help someone out.

Congrats hon! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond xx


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Talk me down ladies it's way too early to test and I've managed to burst into tears at work 5 times now. I still have a full sensation in my uterus but the heavy/cramp feeling is gone. Had a huge dip in temp this morning. I'm def a poasaholic but my funds are budgeted right now. I just want to pee on something haha.


----------



## ruby83

LekkerSlaap said:


> Talk me down ladies it's way too early to test and I've managed to burst into tears at work 5 times now. I still have a full sensation in my uterus but the heavy/cramp feeling is gone. Had a huge dip in temp this morning. I'm def a poasaholic but my funds are budgeted right now. I just want to pee on something haha.

Distract yourself! Not worth doing it if the result is not going to be accurate! Save your sticks and the emotional turmoil of a BFN! :hugs:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

ruby83 said:


> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> Talk me down ladies it's way too early to test and I've managed to burst into tears at work 5 times now. I still have a full sensation in my uterus but the heavy/cramp feeling is gone. Had a huge dip in temp this morning. I'm def a poasaholic but my funds are budgeted right now. I just want to pee on something haha.
> 
> Distract yourself! Not worth doing it if the result is not going to be accurate! Save your sticks and the emotional turmoil of a BFN! :hugs:Click to expand...

I know I know I'm just so anxious and emotional today. :dohh:


----------



## ruby83

LekkerSlaap said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> Talk me down ladies it's way too early to test and I've managed to burst into tears at work 5 times now. I still have a full sensation in my uterus but the heavy/cramp feeling is gone. Had a huge dip in temp this morning. I'm def a poasaholic but my funds are budgeted right now. I just want to pee on something haha.
> 
> Distract yourself! Not worth doing it if the result is not going to be accurate! Save your sticks and the emotional turmoil of a BFN! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know I know I'm just so anxious and emotional today. :dohh:Click to expand...

I know how that feels :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine00

jtink28 said:


> odd question - has anyone done Whole 30? My Dh and I are going to start our first round of Whole 30 on July 1st - we need a jump start to our diets, and I've been wanting to cut out sugar, grains and dairy for a long time. Also interested to see how it helps me feel.
> 
> I had a friend who did a Whole 30 - she had tried for 2 years to get pregnant. She decided to permanently give up sugar, grains and dairy while ttc, because the Whole 30 helped her feel so good. She got pregnant 3 months after giving all that up. Could be a coincidence, but I'm willing to try it :)

I've done 2 whole30's! I did my first this Jan and the second in march. It helped me lose 30 lbs since december. I decided to do it to help see if getting my weight down would help my hormones regulate (my progesterone is really low each month during LP) after 3 mc ' s last year. I just started ttc last month again so we'll see. Good luck to you!!


----------



## jtink28

Sunshine00 said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> odd question - has anyone done Whole 30? My Dh and I are going to start our first round of Whole 30 on July 1st - we need a jump start to our diets, and I've been wanting to cut out sugar, grains and dairy for a long time. Also interested to see how it helps me feel.
> 
> I had a friend who did a Whole 30 - she had tried for 2 years to get pregnant. She decided to permanently give up sugar, grains and dairy while ttc, because the Whole 30 helped her feel so good. She got pregnant 3 months after giving all that up. Could be a coincidence, but I'm willing to try it :)
> 
> I've done 2 whole30's! I did my first this Jan and the second in march. It helped me lose 30 lbs since december. I decided to do it to help see if getting my weight down would help my hormones regulate (my progesterone is really low each month during LP) after 3 mc ' s last year. I just started ttc last month again so we'll see. Good luck to you!!Click to expand...

Any good tips? &#128515;


----------



## maybe8

LekkerSlaap said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> Talk me down ladies it's way too early to test and I've managed to burst into tears at work 5 times now. I still have a full sensation in my uterus but the heavy/cramp feeling is gone. Had a huge dip in temp this morning. I'm def a poasaholic but my funds are budgeted right now. I just want to pee on something haha.
> 
> Distract yourself! Not worth doing it if the result is not going to be accurate! Save your sticks and the emotional turmoil of a BFN! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know I know I'm just so anxious and emotional today. :dohh:Click to expand...

Lekker....looking at your charts and info...I think you are about to ovulate. Clomid will throw everything off and probably lengthen your cycle. It increases mine by 3 days


----------



## jGo_18

Last nights insem went off without a hitch - thank god. My temp has dipped a little more this morning, so we are looking good for one more insem tonight. Fingers crossed there is a very solid rise in my temp tmrw morning and I can settle into the tww right on time!


----------



## BabyBooth01

Fingers crossed for you JGO! Hopefully all is as planned. Catch that eggy!


----------



## jtink28

Good luck jgo!!!


----------



## busytulip

Good luck jgo!


----------



## mommyxofxone

good luck jgo!


afm: started spotting again, this time it's not stopping. so pretty sure this is it and the witch has finally arrived.


----------



## jGo_18

Sorry Mommyx :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm not gonna lie and say i'm not bummed because i am. but, at least now i can move ahead right? we have vacay coming up next week, and at least i can go on the rides at the boardwalk and not be concerned i'm putting a fetus in any danger.

trying to stay positive. just afraid i can't get pregnant again.


----------



## busytulip

Sorry mommyof1, I hope it helps to not feel in limbo anymore. :hugs:


----------



## jGo_18

Don't get discouraged yet. Of course it sucks when it doesn't work, but isn't this the first cycle you've been trying? If nothing else, it's a learning experience and you can move forward with new knowledge. You'll catch that egg soon!


----------



## mommyxofxone

first cycle THIS year lol. we tried the passed two summers. sure we gave up after like 3 cycles and really bad timing but still. This is the first summer i'm really into it and i'm terrified ther'es a reason other than timing that it didn't work the last two summers.


----------



## jtink28

mommy, don't even let those thoughts creep in - the average couple with no fertility issues can take up to a year to get pregnant - there's really only a 15-20% change of getting pregnant each month, even if timed to perfection. 

babies take time. and when you finally do get your bfp, you'll be glad you didn't get it before, because then it wouldn't be the same perfect baby you'll have in your arms :)


----------



## maybe8

jtink28 said:


> mommy, don't even let those thoughts creep in - the average couple with no fertility issues can take up to a year to get pregnant - there's really only a 15-20% change of getting pregnant each month, even if timed to perfection.
> 
> babies take time. and when you finally do get your bfp, you'll be glad you didn't get it before, because then it wouldn't be the same perfect baby you'll have in your arms :)

What a wonderful way to put it. I have often thought the same thing because it was such a hard fight and took so long.


----------



## maybe8

Sorry mommy.


----------



## Thisismyyear

jtink28 said:


> mommy, don't even let those thoughts creep in - the average couple with no fertility issues can take up to a year to get pregnant - there's really only a 15-20% change of getting pregnant each month, even if timed to perfection.
> 
> babies take time. and when you finally do get your bfp, you'll be glad you didn't get it before, because then it wouldn't be the same perfect baby you'll have in your arms :)

Absolutely! Lovely advice and I can confirm you never look back. DS took a while for us but I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## 2moms2be

11DPO today. Zero, zip, nada symptoms. My boobs always hurt by now. But Clomid is always an adventure; I never know what it's going to do to me :haha: So I'm just sitting tight and waiting for AF. Still a few days away.

At this point, I can't even picture a BFP. It's like a $&^#%&@ Sasquatch... some mythical creature that only a few lucky people ever see, but I'm not sure even exists :wacko:


----------



## Rq120

Lol 2moms2be! Also TTC #1 I hear ya on the mythical creature comment. Best of luck to you.


----------



## vaniilla

I'm really sorry *mommy *that it looks like the nasty :witch: is on her way :hugs:


I can't picture getting a bfp either, I might buy myself a fake test one of these days just to see what they look like :haha:


----------



## bombshellmom

mommyxofxone said:


> good luck jgo!
> 
> 
> afm: started spotting again, this time it's not stopping. so pretty sure this is it and the witch has finally arrived.

Sorry girl, :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

I took lo to a school settling in session today and two of the mums kept asking if we have an older/younger child and why on earth don't we have another - I wonder what they would have said if I told them that we've been trying for over 3 years now and that they should mind their own business! :wine:


----------



## BlueWife

I think I'm out. Just got back from an amazing vacation yesterday and couldn't help myself so I tested early. BFN. AF isn't supposed to come till July 1, but early response says its 99% from three days out. 

Not a fun way to come home.


----------



## bombshellmom

BlueWife said:


> I think I'm out. Just got back from an amazing vacation yesterday and couldn't help myself so I tested early. BFN. AF isn't supposed to come till July 1, but early response says its 99% from three days out.
> 
> Not a fun way to come home.

I didn't get BFP with my miscarriage until 1 week after my missed period, the witch may not have her broom out for you! You still have a chance! :thumbup:


----------



## BlueWife

Thanks bombshellmom! It's nice to have you ladies here to talk me down. :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

bombshellmom said:


> BlueWife said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm out. Just got back from an amazing vacation yesterday and couldn't help myself so I tested early. BFN. AF isn't supposed to come till July 1, but early response says its 99% from three days out.
> 
> Not a fun way to come home.
> 
> I didn't get BFP with my miscarriage until 1 week after my missed period, the witch may not have her broom out for you! You still have a chance! :thumbup:Click to expand...

This is what I was going to say, you're not out till the :witch: shows!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

It looks like July isn't going to be my month. :cry:
I started out with hope and optimism and now I am just sad. I am CD18 after taking Clomid 2-6. I had a positive OPK CD15 but my temps are so screwy and nowhere even near pre ovulation levels. I guess I geared up to ovulate and didn't. I ovulated on 50 mg last time in 2009, this time I'm on 100mg and was sure it would do the trick. Obviously not. So disappointed. :nope:


----------



## BlueWife

Teeny Weeny said:


> It looks like July isn't going to be my month. :cry:
> I started out with hope and optimism and now I am just sad. I am CD18 after taking Clomid 2-6. I had a positive OPK CD15 but my temps are so screwy and nowhere even near pre ovulation levels. I guess I geared up to ovulate and didn't. I ovulated on 50 mg last time in 2009, this time I'm on 100mg and was sure it would do the trick. Obviously not. So disappointed. :nope:

I'm sorry, I hope they can find the right dosage to help you ovulate.


----------



## Sunshine00

I've done 2 whole30's! I did my first this Jan and the second in march. It helped me lose 30 lbs since december. I decided to do it to help see if getting my weight down would help my hormones regulate (my progesterone is really low each month during LP) after 3 mc ' s last year. I just started ttc last month again so we'll see. Good luck to you!![/QUOTE]

Any good tips? &#128515;[/QUOTE]

It's definitely a lot of prep work and time in the kitchen. The more you prep the easier it will be to find something to eat. The first 2 weeks expect to have some headaches and fogginess. If you find yourself not feeling good, add more potatoes. Both white potato and sweet are compliant in moderation. Make sure you eat enough food. You dont have to count calories. There are some awesome recipes online if you Google whole30. If you haven't gotten their new book, I suggest you do, just for the recipes alone. It truly was worth it. I have suffered with digestive issues my whole life (ibs, leaky gut, etc) and eating whole clean foods cleared it all up. My skin was clear for the first time, my mood stabilized, and my pms symptoms were almost nonexistent. Good luck!


----------



## Sunshine00

Afm: I think I may be 3 or 4 dpo. It's hard to say, phone app says I should ovulate in a few days but had lots of ewcm a few days ago with cramping that dried up yesterday. I think I might ovulate early. So far no symptoms except sore nipples and exhausted but I think that might be the progesterone. Trying to wait till AF is late but I don't know if I can hold out!


----------



## maybe8

Teeny Weeny said:


> It looks like July isn't going to be my month. :cry:
> I started out with hope and optimism and now I am just sad. I am CD18 after taking Clomid 2-6. I had a positive OPK CD15 but my temps are so screwy and nowhere even near pre ovulation levels. I guess I geared up to ovulate and didn't. I ovulated on 50 mg last time in 2009, this time I'm on 100mg and was sure it would do the trick. Obviously not. So disappointed. :nope:

Could still be possible...My last clomid cycle I ovulated day 19. Keep testing!


----------



## vaniilla

Teeny Weeny said:


> It looks like July isn't going to be my month. :cry:
> I started out with hope and optimism and now I am just sad. I am CD18 after taking Clomid 2-6. I had a positive OPK CD15 but my temps are so screwy and nowhere even near pre ovulation levels. I guess I geared up to ovulate and didn't. I ovulated on 50 mg last time in 2009, this time I'm on 100mg and was sure it would do the trick. Obviously not. So disappointed. :nope:

The clomid might have affected your temps - you get hot flashes and all sorts which even when small can have big effects on temping. A positive opk on the other hand is good news!

and if there is a chance it didn't work - you can go up to 150mg :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

vaniilla said:


> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> It looks like July isn't going to be my month. :cry:
> I started out with hope and optimism and now I am just sad. I am CD18 after taking Clomid 2-6. I had a positive OPK CD15 but my temps are so screwy and nowhere even near pre ovulation levels. I guess I geared up to ovulate and didn't. I ovulated on 50 mg last time in 2009, this time I'm on 100mg and was sure it would do the trick. Obviously not. So disappointed. :nope:
> 
> The clomid might have affected your temps - you get hot flashes and all sorts which even when small can have big effects on temping. A positive opk on the other hand is good news!
> 
> and if there is a chance it didn't work - you can go up to 150mg :hugs:Click to expand...

I did have high temps taking clomid. Perhaps next month I'll start temping a few days after but before ovulation. Xx


----------



## Lost7

Hey ladies :wave:
Mind if I join? 
I am on Cycle 10 now. We suffered a loss in January and then again in March. We're trying for our first - but my seventh.
I am currently CD4. 

My Fiance has seen a doctor and is having a SA (sperm analysis) done in 4 weeks(ish) and it'll take 2 weeks for the results. He's today had a blood test to rule out any traits. I suffer with a blood disorder trait and it's more making sure he doesn't have the same which has caused our losses - and that everything's okay with him. 

I have temped from October 2014 onwards. I gave up obviously whilst I was miscarrying, I then gave up the first cycle after the loss because it looked triphasic and I got a :bfn: so wanted to take away the stress of temping. I am going to start temping so I can tell when or rather, IF AF is coming, plus I am taking Vitamin B6 again to try and lengthen my LP (usually 10-11 days). 
My doctor is calling me this evening and I am going to request being put on progesterone for a few reasons:

* I never see any EWCM during my fertile phase, apparently this is a sign of low progesterone.
* I have a short LP and Progesterone can help lengthen it.
* I have suffered 8 miscarriages to date.
* With my last miscarriage I MADE them test my progesterone - which was ''extremely low''.

Fingers crossed for Cycle 10. I test on 11dpo (live tests published on YouTube) and I will be testing around 25th July - though this is scheduled to change should my ovulation be early or delayed due to the B6.

Fingers crossed this is a lucky thread! :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

Lost7 said:


> Hey ladies :wave:
> Mind if I join?
> I am on Cycle 10 now. We suffered a loss in January and then again in March. We're trying for our first - but my seventh.
> I am currently CD4.
> 
> My Fiance has seen a doctor and is having a SA (sperm analysis) done in 4 weeks(ish) and it'll take 2 weeks for the results. He's today had a blood test to rule out any traits. I suffer with a blood disorder trait and it's more making sure he doesn't have the same which has caused our losses - and that everything's okay with him.
> 
> I have temped from October 2014 onwards. I gave up obviously whilst I was miscarrying, I then gave up the first cycle after the loss because it looked triphasic and I got a :bfn: so wanted to take away the stress of temping. I am going to start temping so I can tell when or rather, IF AF is coming, plus I am taking Vitamin B6 again to try and lengthen my LP (usually 10-11 days).
> My doctor is calling me this evening and I am going to request being put on progesterone for a few reasons:
> 
> * I never see any EWCM during my fertile phase, apparently this is a sign of low progesterone.
> * I have a short LP and Progesterone can help lengthen it.
> * I have suffered 8 miscarriages to date.
> * With my last miscarriage I MADE them test my progesterone - which was ''extremely low''.
> 
> Fingers crossed for Cycle 10. I test on 11dpo (live tests published on YouTube) and I will be testing around 25th July - though this is scheduled to change should my ovulation be early or delayed due to the B6.
> 
> Fingers crossed this is a lucky thread! :dust:

Welcome to the group :wave:

Taking progesterone will be a good step forward, it's very important to take if you have very low levels. I'm shocked you had to make them test, the rule is that they're supposed to do full testing after a third miscarriage, I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:

How old are your other children?


----------



## Lost7

vaniilla said:


> Welcome to the group :wave:
> 
> Taking progesterone will be a good step forward, it's very important to take if you have very low levels. I'm shocked you had to make them test, the rule is that they're supposed to do full testing after a third miscarriage, I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:
> 
> How old are your other children?

Thank you! :wave:
Taking progesterone especially can't hurt so I'm really hoping when my doctor calls in an hour she will agree and just prescribe it.
It's because I haven't had 3-in-a-row yet. :evil:

My other children are 10, 9, 6 (nearly 7), Twins aged 5 and little man who is JUST one! :lol:
Busy house but love it - wouldn't have it any other way! :lol:


----------



## Smille24

Mommyxofxone- I'm really sorry af is or is about to be on her way. I agree with the other ladies. Keep your head up, it takes time. I have to keep reassuring myself as well. It's only been 5 cycles, it will happen one way or another. 

2moms2be- that was the greatest thing I've read in awhile lol. I totally agree with what you said.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

CD2 for me today! Waiting to O now! How's everyone doing?


----------



## jtr2803

Sorry to those ladies who have been hit with AF :hugs:

CD 5 here, thinking about trying SMEP this month, starting digital opks Thursday :thumbup:


----------



## Lost7

Really annoyed my GP will not prescribe progesterone, despite strong evidence I need it. She's told me we will have to wait for my Fiancés SA (semen analysis) until she refers me on to a fertility specialist who will then apparently prescribe it. :evil:

I have just bought some natural progesterone cream off of Amazon but it will not be as strong as the ones you can be prescribed, rather angry she won't prescribe it.

I swear, one more person tell me my 8 Miscarriages is ''natures way'' I will give them a fat lip. :evil: :evil:


----------



## Smille24

Lost7 said:


> Really annoyed my GP will not prescribe progesterone, despite strong evidence I need it. She's told me we will have to wait for my Fiancés SA (semen analysis) until she refers me on to a fertility specialist who will then apparently prescribe it. :evil:
> 
> I have just bought some natural progesterone cream off of Amazon but it will not be as strong as the ones you can be prescribed, rather angry she won't prescribe it.
> 
> I swear, one more person tell me my 8 Miscarriages is ''natures way'' I will give them a fat lip. :evil: :evil:

For someone to say that is very insensitive. I'd look for a new dr if possible. 8 miscarriages is a huge deal and should be looked into. :hugs: I hope you get answers soon!


----------



## AngelOb

I'm so sorry for your losses Lost7, I would be really upset if they aren't even doing a blood test for your progesterone levels after your bfp in order to prescribe it. I know that my midwife told me we would test for it right away with my hcg levels since it's such an easy fix.

Congrats to the two bfps on the thread and :dust: to all the ladies still chasing it.

AFM: I am now on cd16 and I don't think I've ovulated yet. My temps aren't showing me any type of rise at all and I don't feel like I've showed signs. Honestly this cycle I'm chasing AF instead of a bfp so that I can start seriously trying and tracking everything accurately.


----------



## vaniilla

Lost7 said:


> Really annoyed my GP will not prescribe progesterone, despite strong evidence I need it. She's told me we will have to wait for my Fiancés SA (semen analysis) until she refers me on to a fertility specialist who will then apparently prescribe it. :evil:
> 
> I have just bought some natural progesterone cream off of Amazon but it will not be as strong as the ones you can be prescribed, rather angry she won't prescribe it.
> 
> I swear, one more person tell me my 8 Miscarriages is ''natures way'' I will give them a fat lip. :evil: :evil:

Hopefully the amazon cream works well. That really is ridiculous but sadly there is a lot bureaucracy in the system. I would call up and insist she puts you on the fertility referral list NOW - they can be quite long and if it was found that you don't need it you can easily be taken off but in the meantime it would save some time. 


The natures way comment is completely out of line :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hi lost :wave: 

thanks everyone, turns out :witch: is here, so i'm on cd 1, cycle 2.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

maybe8 said:


> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> Talk me down ladies it's way too early to test and I've managed to burst into tears at work 5 times now. I still have a full sensation in my uterus but the heavy/cramp feeling is gone. Had a huge dip in temp this morning. I'm def a poasaholic but my funds are budgeted right now. I just want to pee on something haha.
> 
> Distract yourself! Not worth doing it if the result is not going to be accurate! Save your sticks and the emotional turmoil of a BFN! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know I know I'm just so anxious and emotional today. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Lekker....looking at your charts and info...I think you are about to ovulate. Clomid will throw everything off and probably lengthen your cycle. It increases mine by 3 daysClick to expand...

See I've always had a hard time reading my charts. They have never seemed fully accurate. I'm getting the bd on tonight!


----------



## bombshellmom

mommyxofxone said:


> Hi lost :wave:
> 
> thanks everyone, turns out :witch: is here, so i'm on cd 1, cycle 2.

Sorry about the witch!!!! Lots of baby dust to you for this cycle, girl!! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## maybe8

LekkerSlaap said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> Talk me down ladies it's way too early to test and I've managed to burst into tears at work 5 times now. I still have a full sensation in my uterus but the heavy/cramp feeling is gone. Had a huge dip in temp this morning. I'm def a poasaholic but my funds are budgeted right now. I just want to pee on something haha.
> 
> Distract yourself! Not worth doing it if the result is not going to be accurate! Save your sticks and the emotional turmoil of a BFN! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know I know I'm just so anxious and emotional today. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Lekker....looking at your charts and info...I think you are about to ovulate. Clomid will throw everything off and probably lengthen your cycle. It increases mine by 3 daysClick to expand...
> 
> See I've always had a hard time reading my charts. They have never seemed fully accurate. I'm getting the bd on tonight!Click to expand...

I'm so glad you are not upset with my comments. I went back and forth on whether to comment or not. Everybody is always trying to be positive and encouraging that sometimes we don't say anything when we think something is possibly negative or hurtful. Reading your chart takes practice...and sometimes guess work. I'm not sure if it gets easier, as sometimes mine is really wonky and I feel as if I am making a best guess. Fertility friend has a quiz game to guess if people have ovulated, it is pretty enlightening. Your story is truly a miracle and I feel that a happy ending is there for you.


----------



## momwannabe81

RE said the 8th so i'm going with that but i'm alread testing to check the trigger


----------



## MariposaTam

Hey ladies, sorry to hear AF has caught a few of you already :( 
Thought I'd come by and share something that's been on my mind these past couple of days- a little background first, bear with me :) I work at a daycare center and I'm an infant teacher. On Monday we had a new little baby start, always exciting :) this little one is particularly special because he was adopted through some special circumstances. His adoptive parents have a 4 year old little girl whom they adopted as a baby. They knew at some point that they were going to want another baby, so they put themselves on the waiting list of course. Years passed with nothing until about 8 months ago when they were chosen by a family. All was set to go and they even flew out to meet the birth mom only to find out that she had changed her mind and was going to keep the baby :( 

This was such a terrible disappointment as you can imagine. They had even had an approximate start date for the baby to come to our room. 

Fast forward 6 months, and they luckily received another call from the agency, with the most amazing news. Their first child's birth mother had checked into the hospital in labor, and nobody had known she was pregnant as she was not sure whether or not she was going to keep the baby. After giving birth she was told that the adoptive parents of her first baby were wanting another baby and she made the decision right away to give this baby to them. Now he's 3 months old, and they couldn't be happier. They ended up with the baby they were supposed to have all along, their daughter's biological brother. If that wasn't meant to be, I don't know what is. Had they gotten the first baby they were supposed to, this baby would not have been theirs. I'm left with an amazing feeling about how things happen as they are supposed to happen... and a positivity that encourages me to not give up, hard as things may get. You truly are meant to get the baby/child you will get, whether it happens now, years from now, months from now...through adoption, naturally, with meds or fertility help. I'm sure that this family has been through so much, and now they've got the happiest ending. I hope this story gives you a little bit of happy that I got when I learned it!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Can I join you all? :flower:

I've been TTC for 7 months for my fourth and my OH's first. I have endometriosis and possibly PCOS (going through testing now).

I'm on cd7 and will hopefully be testing July 31st. I take OPKs to track ovulation, but it's still pretty unpredictable. I'll keep updating as I figure out my cycle. :thumbup:

My OH's birthday is July 29th and I would absolutely love to surprise him with a BFP for a (late) birthday present. 

Good luck and lots of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## ruby83

mommyxofxone: Sorry to hear the :witch: came! You seem like such a lovely person, I really hope you get your BFP soon :hugs: 

jtink28: Such gorgeous wise words! Thanks for posting that! :thumbup:

2moms2be: Hang in there! I hope you get your BFP soon x

vaniilla: Agh I hate that people don't mind their own business! This happened a lot to my girlfriend too and used to make her so upset!

BlueWife: you are not out until AF shows! I have heard of lots of people who get late BFP's!

Teeny Weeny: That sucks hon :hugs:

Lost7: Welcome! Sorry to hear of your losses hon! All the best for you xx

MariposaTam: beautiful story! Thanks for sharing x

aidensxmomma: Welcome! And good luck!

Hi ladies, I am counting myself as 2dpo however this cycle was a bit strange. I had EWCM on Wedneday (I rarely get this), however didn't get my +OPK until Friday morning and was assuming I would O over the weekend. Monday however I felt pinching in my ovaries that I put down to ovulation... We BD Wed, Thurs, Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon so I figure I have covered bases. I don't temp. Do you guys think I am right counting from Monday?? Thanks xx


----------



## vaniilla

*Mommy * I'm sorry the nasty witch turned up :hugs:

*aidensxmomma* welcome to the group :D

*ruby *- I'm terrible at working out ovulation but as long as you're covering your bases which it seems you have so it should all be fine :dust: 


AFM - it feels like it should be CD35 already :sleep:


----------



## Lost7

Thanks lovelies! Still really angry and bitter she won't prescribe me the Progesterone! :evil:

I swear if I get pregnant again and miscarry AGAIN for the 9th time I am going to sue someone, no one should have to go through so many losses, especially with no explanation or diagnosis or even giving a damn. Fed up of miscarrying and fed up of not knowing why and no one giving a damn some of my babies die.

Progesterone isn't like a controlled drug, I can't become addicted for goodness sakes, I want it to lengthen my LP and help a baby stick. The way they're talking it's as if it is a controlled drug and I'll become addicted or some crap! :evil:

Sorry for venting, just so angry! 

Started temping today - said I wouldn't start temping again, guess I lied :lol:
In all seriousness, it's nice to see a drop for AF so you can expect it if that makes any sense! I'll just try and not read too much into a triphasic chart again! :lol:


----------



## LynAnne

Sorry to those the :witch: got! 

It's still early days for me (I'm 3dpo) so there's not much going on here for me. When I was pregnant in February (ended in a CP) I didn't start getting symptoms until 8dpo and when I was pregnant in March (ended at eight weeks with an ectopic and subsequent removal of left tube) symptoms started about 5dpo so I'm not thinking about symptoms until Friday at the earliest. I sure hope I've caught it this month. I've booked a weekend away stupidly right when AF is due and I always feel horrible the first couple of days! :dohh: Once I think I start to see symptoms I'm sure I'll be here a lot more!


----------



## maybe8

MariposaTam said:


> Hey ladies, sorry to hear AF has caught a few of you already :(
> Thought I'd come by and share something that's been on my mind these past couple of days- a little background first, bear with me :) I work at a daycare center and I'm an infant teacher. On Monday we had a new little baby start, always exciting :) this little one is particularly special because he was adopted through some special circumstances. His adoptive parents have a 4 year old little girl whom they adopted as a baby. They knew at some point that they were going to want another baby, so they put themselves on the waiting list of course. Years passed with nothing until about 8 months ago when they were chosen by a family. All was set to go and they even flew out to meet the birth mom only to find out that she had changed her mind and was going to keep the baby :(
> 
> This was such a terrible disappointment as you can imagine. They had even had an approximate start date for the baby to come to our room.
> 
> Fast forward 6 months, and they luckily received another call from the agency, with the most amazing news. Their first child's birth mother had checked into the hospital in labor, and nobody had known she was pregnant as she was not sure whether or not she was going to keep the baby. After giving birth she was told that the adoptive parents of her first baby were wanting another baby and she made the decision right away to give this baby to them. Now he's 3 months old, and they couldn't be happier. They ended up with the baby they were supposed to have all along, their daughter's biological brother. If that wasn't meant to be, I don't know what is. Had they gotten the first baby they were supposed to, this baby would not have been theirs. I'm left with an amazing feeling about how things happen as they are supposed to happen... and a positivity that encourages me to not give up, hard as things may get. You truly are meant to get the baby/child you will get, whether it happens now, years from now, months from now...through adoption, naturally, with meds or fertility help. I'm sure that this family has been through so much, and now they've got the happiest ending. I hope this story gives you a little bit of happy that I got when I learned it!

This is a great story! Things happen for a reason and make us the people that we are, each with our own set of experiences both positive and negative. The extra joy that family must feel when they look at both of their children.

To give you a positive thought. My older kids dad has zero sperm count. Yes zero. We have 3 children together....all from a sperm donor. Same donor, unknown to us though. Don't loose faith. You are meant to get that baby that is waiting for the right time. My first took 4 and a half years from when we first started ttc to my bfp. Lots of wasted time once we learned what the problem was!!!!


----------



## jGo_18

Second and last insem done last night. Was hoping to see a temp rise this morning... But nope, it went down a little :( we can't do anymore insems this cycle and my wife leaves for England today... I really hope it goes up tmrw or our timing will be a bust.


----------



## maybe8

Positive opk and peak on monitor. Both were negative yesterday.


----------



## Lost7

maybe8 said:


> Positive opk and peak on monitor. Both were negative yesterday.

Sounds about right. Glad you tested. It's easy to get carried away with the 'they won't be positive today' only to miss your peak. Things can change very fast. Glad you've peaked and got a positive. Off to catch some :spermy: for you! :dust: Good luck hun! <3


----------



## maybe8

Thanks lost...I am doing another cycle of taking nothing. So if anything is unusual I can't blame it on meds or supplements.

On a different note....maca acts like progesterone, ever thought of taking that the last half of your cycle?


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Maybe8, what things weird have been happening in your cycle? I'm intrigued hun! :hugs:

Never heard of maca, what is it and where can I get it? Can I get it in decent strengths?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! JGo, I'm in the same boat with you, waiting for that temperature rise! Was sure I'd get it today, but only went up .1 degrees from my usual pre-O temps. Ugh!!!! FX we both get a significant temp rise tomorrow!


----------



## Heatherga2015

11 dpo and another BFN and i mean not even a squinter UGH i guess i am making up symptoms in my head....im going to go cry in a corner now....
 



Attached Files:







New Image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## momwannabe81

So i had posted from my phone that the RE wanted me to test the 8th but i guess my phone decided not to save it or something....I've been testing to confirm that the trigger is out which it is as of today. Had a random nosebleed yesterday and y sinus been a mess since then, been sneezing alot more the last 2 days and today my nose is runny.


----------



## momwannabe81

Ok now it's weird, my post wasn't there a second ago and now it is.....technology lol....Vanilla love ur pic btw ;)


----------



## Heatherga2015

:cry::nope::wacko:


----------



## maybe8

Heatherga2015 said:


> 11 dpo and another BFN and i mean not even a squinter UGH i guess i am making up symptoms in my head....im going to go cry in a corner now....

How long after you took the tezt did you take pic? There is a second line, it could be an evap line...or not.


----------



## Heatherga2015

right at the three minute mark.... :shrug: you have like xray eyes because i see nothing LOL.....but i thank you so much for the encouragement though it means alot!!!!!:winkwink::hugs::hugs:


----------



## maybe8

Lost7 said:


> Thanks Maybe8, what things weird have been happening in your cycle? I'm intrigued hun! :hugs:
> 
> Never heard of maca, what is it and where can I get it? Can I get it in decent strengths?

Oh you know the tww symptom spotting, tingly breasts, cramping on the right days, elevated temps, feeling off. All of it can be explained by any meds/vits so going natural, my body will do what it wants and I can observe

Maca can be bought in vitamin stores or on the web,there is tons of info on the web. It helps length lp also.


----------



## maybe8

Heatherga2015 said:


> right at the three minute mark.... :shrug: you have like xray eyes because i see nothing LOL.....but i thank you so much for the encouragement though it means alot!!!!!:winkwink::hugs::hugs:

I am on my kindle and can zoom in and out....I'm not squinting! Post the original test please.


----------



## maybe8

Can somebody else look at her test and give their opinion.


----------



## Heatherga2015

maybe8 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> right at the three minute mark.... :shrug: you have like xray eyes because i see nothing LOL.....but i thank you so much for the encouragement though it means alot!!!!!:winkwink::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am on my kindle and can zoom in and out....I'm not squinting!Click to expand...

i could kiss you :kiss::kiss::kiss: fx to a bfp on saturday then with a FRER !!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Smille24

maybe8 said:


> Positive opk and peak on monitor. Both were negative yesterday.

Yay that's great.


----------



## Lost7

Maybe8: Yes I see what you mean, Doesn't help FF adds the points up and evaluates your chances of being pregnant :lol: Fingers crossed for this month sweetie.

Healther: Difficult to say. You should never invert tests because evaps and indents show up easier too. If you can post the original we can see if there's any colour in the line that is showing up on the invert. It always helps to post the original with tweeked photos.


----------



## maybe8

Heatherga2015 said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> right at the three minute mark.... :shrug: you have like xray eyes because i see nothing LOL.....but i thank you so much for the encouragement though it means alot!!!!!:winkwink::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am on my kindle and can zoom in and out....I'm not squinting!Click to expand...
> 
> i could kiss you :kiss::kiss::kiss: fx to a bfp on saturday then with a FRER !!!!:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:blush: I would be cautiously optimistic. Best of luck for Saturday!


----------



## BlueWife

Today through the 3rd is my window for af. Praying she doesn't come this month.


----------



## Heatherga2015

here's the original, thank you ladies for all your support..... i LOVE ALL YOU LADIES you give me so much good advice and encouragement i just want to say thank you again...
 



Attached Files:







New Image2.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## maybe8

Guys do I have line eye? I see one.


----------



## vaniilla

I'm with Lost on this one, I would prefer to see the original photo and see what comes up, I'm not sure I can see anything on the photo but it could be just my screen :hugs: I hope Saturday brings good news :dust:

*edit* the new posts didn't show up till I posted - I'm sorry I still can't see anything but I'm not good at spotting :hugs:


*momwannabe81* thank you! :haha: I've recently gotten back to reading the manga :haha:


----------



## momwannabe81

vaniilla said:


> I'm with Lost on this one, I would prefer to see the original photo and see what comes up, I'm not sure I can see anything on the photo but it could be just my screen :hugs: I hope Saturday brings good news :dust:
> 
> 
> *momwannabe81* thank you! :haha: I've recently gotten back to reading the manga :haha:

I'm more into the actual cartoon, big fan of her (have 2 tattoos :blush:)


----------



## Lost7

I can't see an awful lot on the original. Fingers crossed if it's a true :bfp: it gets real dark for you soon. I think if I am honest with myself I see half a line there (looks thin) a bit like an indent - just keep testing and prove me wrong hun <3 :hugs:


----------



## Heatherga2015

bluewife- you gave me good advice then it disappeared i just wanted to say thank you, that was very good advice you are right af is not here im just stressing myself out for no reason....


----------



## Heatherga2015

Lost7 said:


> I can't see an awful lot on the original. Fingers crossed if it's a true :bfp: it gets real dark for you soon. I think if I am honest with myself I see half a line there (looks thin) a bit like an indent - just keep testing and prove me wrong hun <3 :hugs:

thank you for your honest opinion....i hope that we all get our BFPs this month!!!! FXFXFX


----------



## maybe8

switched to my desktop..i stand by I see a line...pink... looks real, really faint though. Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Heatherga2015

maybe8 said:


> switched to my desktop..i stand by I see a line...pink... looks real. Cautiously optimistic.


:happydance::hugs: i hope i hope i hope it will be 9 years of not preventing and 7 months of actively tracking......ok well now im crying!!! lol


----------



## BlueWife

Heatherga2015 said:


> bluewife- you gave me good advice then it disappeared i just wanted to say thank you, that was very good advice you are right af is not here im just stressing myself out for no reason....


I don't know why it disappeared. This could definitely be your month! :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Heather, I'm on my phone, but here's my opinion - I can see something if I zoom way in on the inverted one... But not on the original. You're not out til AF shows though! I am also cautiously optimistic for you! :hugs:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hey guys. I'm back. I lost my baby and my body (and I and DH) is ready to start trying again. I would be testing the ~24th. Could I join again please?


----------



## RayinNY

Can I switch my day to July 16? I'm triggering earlier than expected this cycle. How's everyone holding up? 

Fx for you all and hopeful for lots of BFPs on this thread- baby dust to all!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

NavyLadybug said:


> Hey guys. I'm back. I lost my baby and my body (and I and DH) is ready to start trying again. I would be testing the ~28th. Could I join again please?

Welcome! :wave: So sorry for your loss. :hugs: Hope you conceive your rainbow this month!


----------



## jtink28

Tested today, either 8 or 9 dpo. bfn. Feeling out. Really glad I made that RE appt for the 10th!


----------



## BlueWife

NavyLadybug said:


> Hey guys. I'm back. I lost my baby and my body (and I and DH) is ready to start trying again. I would be testing the ~24th. Could I join again please?

So sorry to hear about your loss. Hoping this month brings you a bfp!


----------



## vaniilla

NavyLadybug said:


> Hey guys. I'm back. I lost my baby and my body (and I and DH) is ready to start trying again. I would be testing the ~24th. Could I join again please?

I'm really sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

I'm so sorry Navy!! GL this cycle!


----------



## maybe8

Heatherga2015 said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> switched to my desktop..i stand by I see a line...pink... looks real. Cautiously optimistic.
> 
> 
> :happydance::hugs: i hope i hope i hope it will be 9 years of not preventing and 7 months of actively tracking......ok well now im crying!!! lolClick to expand...

Sweetie dont cry. Try to distract yourself...yeah right.I know what I would be doing tomorrow. :test::test:


----------



## maybe8

Navy I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sunshine00

Lost7 said:


> Thanks lovelies! Still really angry and bitter she won't prescribe me the Progesterone! :evil:
> 
> I swear if I get pregnant again and miscarry AGAIN for the 9th time I am going to sue someone, no one should have to go through so many losses, especially with no explanation or diagnosis or even giving a damn. Fed up of miscarrying and fed up of not knowing why and no one giving a damn some of my babies die.
> 
> Progesterone isn't like a controlled drug, I can't become addicted for goodness sakes, I want it to lengthen my LP and help a baby stick. The way they're talking it's as if it is a controlled drug and I'll become addicted or some crap! :evil:
> 
> Sorry for venting, just so angry!
> 
> Started temping today - said I wouldn't start temping again, guess I lied :lol:
> In all seriousness, it's nice to see a drop for AF so you can expect it if that makes any sense! I'll just try and not read too much into a triphasic chart again! :lol:

Hi, I am so sorry to hear about all of your losses and challenges with your doctor. I'm not sure where you are located in the world, but if you have access to see a Naturopathic doctor, I would say do it! I also have very low progesterone and had 3 mc last year. My OBGYN put me on progesterone after the 2nd one and I still miscarried. I had them check my progesterone when I was MC and it was at a 6. I went to see a naturopath who put me on Bio-identical progesterone at a higher dose starting on CD 14 until I have a period. She checks my progesterone level every month at cd 21-23 to make sure it is where it is supposed to be. When I get a BFP I am supposed to continue the Progesterone every day until about 3 months. Since being on the bio-identical version, my progesterone has been at the 20-30 mark. Some woman's bodies don't respond well to synthetic hormones and I guess I was one of them. I am not sure why your doctor is so hesitant to put you on progesterone, I can only wonder if it could be taking hormones puts you at an increased risk for things such as depression and cancer. Keep fighting! See another doctor if you can!


----------



## Heatherga2015

maybe8 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> switched to my desktop..i stand by I see a line...pink... looks real. Cautiously optimistic.
> 
> 
> :happydance::hugs: i hope i hope i hope it will be 9 years of not preventing and 7 months of actively tracking......ok well now im crying!!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Sweetie dont cry. Try to distract yourself...yeah right.I know what I would be doing tomorrow. :test::test:Click to expand...

GIRL i swear i wanna pick up a frer and test in the morning, i feel nauseated so bad and peeing alot now, and i can't eat because i feel sick. and my breasts are burning hurting lol but like i said it might all be in my head :wacko::wacko:


----------



## bombshellmom

Heatherga2015 said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> switched to my desktop..i stand by I see a line...pink... looks real. Cautiously optimistic.
> 
> 
> :happydance::hugs: i hope i hope i hope it will be 9 years of not preventing and 7 months of actively tracking......ok well now im crying!!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Sweetie dont cry. Try to distract yourself...yeah right.I know what I would be doing tomorrow. :test::test:Click to expand...
> 
> GIRL i swear i wanna pick up a frer and test in the morning, i feel nauseated so bad and peeing alot now, and i can't eat because i feel sick. and my breasts are burning hurting lol but like i said it might all be in my head :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

It's sooo hard not to test!!! I already want to test and I O tomorrow according to FF so not even to the 2WW yet LOL. :haha: Fx for you, your symptoms sound promising <3


----------



## Liveheavenly

Hi I have my test on 7/03/2015. I cheated and took a pt on the 3rd night after the transfer ans it came out positive!


----------



## maybe8

Liveheavenly said:


> Hi I have my test on 7/03/2015. I cheated and took a pt on the 3rd night after the transfer ans it came out positive!

We're you taking any meds?


----------



## maybe8

bombshellmom said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> switched to my desktop..i stand by I see a line...pink... looks real. Cautiously optimistic.
> 
> 
> :happydance::hugs: i hope i hope i hope it will be 9 years of not preventing and 7 months of actively tracking......ok well now im crying!!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Sweetie dont cry. Try to distract yourself...yeah right.I know what I would be doing tomorrow. :test::test:Click to expand...
> 
> GIRL i swear i wanna pick up a frer and test in the morning, i feel nauseated so bad and peeing alot now, and i can't eat because i feel sick. and my breasts are burning hurting lol but like i said it might all be in my head :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> It's sooo hard not to test!!! I already want to test and I O tomorrow according to FF so not even to the 2WW yet LOL. :haha: Fx for you, your symptoms sound promising <3Click to expand...

I know...me to expected to o tomorrow.


----------



## aidensxmomma

NavyLadybug said:


> Hey guys. I'm back. I lost my baby and my body (and I and DH) is ready to start trying again. I would be testing the ~24th. Could I join again please?

Welcome! 

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## maybe8

Heatherga2015 said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> switched to my desktop..i stand by I see a line...pink... looks real. Cautiously optimistic.
> 
> 
> :happydance::hugs: i hope i hope i hope it will be 9 years of not preventing and 7 months of actively tracking......ok well now im crying!!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Sweetie dont cry. Try to distract yourself...yeah right.I know what I would be doing tomorrow. :test::test:Click to expand...
> 
> GIRL i swear i wanna pick up a frer and test in the morning, i feel nauseated so bad and peeing alot now, and i can't eat because i feel sick. and my breasts are burning hurting lol but like i said it might all be in my head :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Well the longer you can hold out the better. How many dpo are you?


----------



## Heatherga2015

maybe8 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> switched to my desktop..i stand by I see a line...pink... looks real. Cautiously optimistic.
> 
> 
> :happydance::hugs: i hope i hope i hope it will be 9 years of not preventing and 7 months of actively tracking......ok well now im crying!!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Sweetie dont cry. Try to distract yourself...yeah right.I know what I would be doing tomorrow. :test::test:Click to expand...
> 
> GIRL i swear i wanna pick up a frer and test in the morning, i feel nauseated so bad and peeing alot now, and i can't eat because i feel sick. and my breasts are burning hurting lol but like i said it might all be in my head :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Well the longer you can hold out the better. How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

11 dpo


----------



## Smille24

NavyLadybug said:


> Hey guys. I'm back. I lost my baby and my body (and I and DH) is ready to start trying again. I would be testing the ~24th. Could I join again please?

I am so sorry :hugs:. I hope you see a bfp this cycle.


----------



## Hopeforjoy

Hi Everyone,

New here. Can I please Join? I will test on July 15th. That is the day I should start my AF...

I'm 1-DPO today. one question. This afternoon I went to take a shower and My nipples were sore when touched or rubbed against. I have never had this before. Not even during my AF or during Ovulations. This is my first time I have ever had it. Anyone else ever had this?? Boobs don't hurt. Just nipples. 

Thanks Ladies


----------



## feathershope

Dannixo said:


> Hi Ladies! Here is the July thread. Let me know your testing date and I'll add you, all I ask is you please update all of us. Good luck this cycle.
> 
> July 1st- stephaniexx, danielle1984, victoria1987:bfp:, purely Gemini, nmv, DobbyForever, Skywalker
> 
> July 2nd- BlueWife
> 
> July 3rd- Emiloo, Needlesticker, Thisismyyear:bfp:, bexkelly88
> 
> July 4th- mommyxofxone, Heatherga2015, Flueky88, jtr2803, jtink28, krbatx
> 
> July 5th- MariposaTam, vaniilla:witch:, 2moms2be, Brandy_R
> 
> July 6th- Child2Hold, rockstarlove9
> 
> July 7th- tinkerbelle93
> 
> July 8th- trixiesmith, mimomma86, Farley, KalonKiki
> 
> July 9th- LekkerSlaap
> 
> July 10th- Teeny Weeny, squirrel.
> 
> July 11th- pinkgem100
> 
> July 12th- Rq120
> 
> July 13th- borr.dg.baby
> 
> July 14th- Sunshine00, rebecca822, LynAnne
> 
> July 15th- ruby83, Dover 30, Dolphinleigh, BellaRosa8302
> 
> July 17th- Smille24, maybe8
> 
> July 18th- jGo_18, RayinNY
> 
> July 19th- SarahLou372
> 
> July 20th- kaka, fairycat
> 
> July 21st: vanilla, bombshellmom
> 
> July 22nd- drjo718, enmaree
> 
> July 24th- busytulip
> 
> July 25th- Ganton
> 
> July 31st- aidensxmomma

Could I be added please? My AF is due July 7th or 8th. My cycle often varies by a day, so I plan to test on the 7th. It's my 13th cycle ttc # 2 a fingers crossed that this is the month.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So sorry to hear that Navy. Wishing you luck this cycle :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i need my date switched too, af came so i'm out for the beginning. I won't know a proper test date til i get my O date confirmed, but right now it's looking like late july IF i'm lucky. could be august! 

*heather*, so sorry hun i don't see anything on my computer.

*navy*, sorry for your loss hun :(

:wave: to all the newbies!


----------



## SilasLove

Unexpectedly got these today ...these tests are 25mlU. Not sure what to think. I'll test with digi tomorrow with fmu.
 



Attached Files:







20150701_190933.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 26


----------



## momwannabe81

Seem like a bfp to me congrats


----------



## bombshellmom

SilasLove said:


> Unexpectedly got these today ...these tests are 25mlU. Not sure what to think. I'll test with digi tomorrow with fmu.

Looks like a BFP to me too!!!


After tomorrow I will be in the 2WW, and I'm having to hold myself from testing right now. This is driving me crazy. It just seems like forever!!! Who else is starting their 2WW soon?!:dohh:


----------



## maybe8

SilasLove said:


> Unexpectedly got these today ...these tests are 25mlU. Not sure what to think. I'll test with digi tomorrow with fmu.

Holy Cow Silas....where are you in your cycle?


----------



## maybe8

So expecting to o by tomorrow....had hubby lined up for tonight. He refused claiming to much pressure and the time between the last (this morning) wasn't long enough for his guys. Wouldn't a few be better than none? So pissed off at him.


----------



## SilasLove

I'm on cd39 and I usually have 37 day cycles....but as far as dpo I have no idea! My blood draw on cd21 said my progesterone was only .7 so I have no idea how I ovulated or when. Im not sure if I can even believe it. I just took the first test today because I had this crazy urge to poas!! :wacko:


----------



## SilasLove

maybe8 said:


> So expecting to o by tomorrow....had hubby lined up for tonight. He refused claiming to much pressure and the time between the last (this morning) wasn't long enough for his guys. Wouldn't a few be better than none? So pissed off at him.

Ugh men!! :nope: 
I'm sorry he is being like that. I would say some is better than none, but you can try try try tomorrow?? :(


----------



## Smille24

maybe8 said:


> So expecting to o by tomorrow....had hubby lined up for tonight. He refused claiming to much pressure and the time between the last (this morning) wasn't long enough for his guys. Wouldn't a few be better than none? So pissed off at him.

My dh and I go through this every month. I feel for you. 2 cycles ago we dtd so much (tried smep) and he said there was nothing left come time for O. So we won't be trying that again.

I'd try tomorrow.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats Silas!! :bfp:


----------



## maybe8

SilasLove said:


> I'm on cd39 and I usually have 37 day cycles....but as far as dpo I have no idea! My blood draw on cd21 said my progesterone was only .7 so I have no idea how I ovulated or when. Im not sure if I can even believe it. I just took the first test today because I had this crazy urge to poas!! :wacko:

Well that is an awesome surprise. I'm not sure about a digital but first response definitely. Then if all is good call Dr to get progesterone tested. So happy for you Silas!


----------



## maybe8

So at my advanced age...is it to late to switch teams? :) At least we would understand each other. I swear men are stupid on a whole different level!


----------



## bombshellmom

maybe8 said:


> So at my advanced age...is it to late to switch teams? :) At least we would understand each other. I swear men are stupid on a whole different level!


That is the smartest thing I have ever read. hahaha :thumbup: why are men so clueless?


----------



## maybe8

Smille24 said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> So expecting to o by tomorrow....had hubby lined up for tonight. He refused claiming to much pressure and the time between the last (this morning) wasn't long enough for his guys. Wouldn't a few be better than none? So pissed off at him.
> 
> My dh and I go through this every month. I feel for you. 2 cycles ago we dtd so much (tried smep) and he said there was nothing left come time for O. So we won't be trying that again.
> 
> I'd try tomorrow.Click to expand...

Thanks, not sure what tomorrow willl bring. See this is why we need the island of wonder woman...super old show but I am in such an angry mood right now!


----------



## maybe8

Men are clueless because we pick up the slack for them. If they had to function with everything we do they would not be able to cope. Kids would not know the joy of the tooth fairy or Santa or just cooking their hotdogs on a fire pit...just because we can. I'm sorry guys, I am in a hubby bashing mode, and I imagine some of you have wonderful husbands.....mine is about 30 percent good and 70 percent a$&@&$&. So ignore me or join me. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Beta came back negative. 1. My usual non pregnant level. :cry::sad2:](*,)


----------



## bombshellmom

maybe8 said:


> Men are clueless because we pick up the slack for them. If they had to function with everything we do they would not be able to cope. Kids would not know the joy of the tooth fairy or Santa or just cooking their hotdogs on a fire pit...just because we can. I'm sorry guys, I am in a hubby bashing mode, and I imagine some of you have wonderful husbands.....mine is about 30 percent good and 70 percent a$&@&$&. So ignore me or join me. :)

Oh I 110% agree with you. I am not working right now, and when I ask DH to take out garbage or help with our new dog (he drinks ...and plays video games almost every night. I literally married a man child I swear) he bashes me for not having a job, but ironically when I do have a job, he bashes me because I don't work 40+ hours (which isnt my fault because banks in my area do not want to hire full time) or because I don't make as much money as he does. Last night we had a bad argument because he wanted to talk to his friends on skype while playing his game, and I kindly asked him not to because I missed him and wanted to spend some time talking with him. He had 4 beers and ended up talking to his friends, I pulled his earphones out and he just started going off (to his friends) about what a bi*** wife I am and I don't work and how I "cheated on him" when I didn't, he just considers me saying hi to an ex, cheating. 


Rant over lol.


----------



## maybe8

bombshellmom said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> Men are clueless because we pick up the slack for them. If they had to function with everything we do they would not be able to cope. Kids would not know the joy of the tooth fairy or Santa or just cooking their hotdogs on a fire pit...just because we can. I'm sorry guys, I am in a hubby bashing mode, and I imagine some of you have wonderful husbands.....mine is about 30 percent good and 70 percent a$&@&$&. So ignore me or join me. :)
> 
> Oh I 110% agree with you. I am not working right now, and when I ask DH to take out garbage or help with our new dog (he drinks ...and plays video games almost every night. I literally married a man child I swear) he bashes me for not having a job, but ironically when I do have a job, he bashes me because I don't work 40+ hours (which isnt my fault because banks in my area do not want to hire full time) or because I don't make as much money as he does. Last night we had a bad argument because he wanted to talk to his friends on skype while playing his game, and I kindly asked him not to because I missed him and wanted to spend some time talking with him. He had 4 beers and ended up talking to his friends, I pulled his earphones out and he just started going off (to his friends) about what a bi*** wife I am and I don't work and how I "cheated on him" when I didn't, he just considers me saying hi to an ex, cheating.
> 
> 
> Rant over lol.Click to expand...

Gotcha...My dear hubby drinks on average 12 beers a night. Goes through 4 24 packs a week. Becomes an ass after about 8. Even my youngest kids want me to leave him, this is their dad. It is a roller coaster with him every day. When he isn't drinking he is wonderful, but when isn't he drinking?


----------



## maybe8

DobbyForever said:


> Beta came back negative. 1. My usual non pregnant level. :cry::sad2:](*,)

Sorry to hear that. I hope next month is better for you. Are you being followed by a Dr?


----------



## bombshellmom

maybe8 said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> Men are clueless because we pick up the slack for them. If they had to function with everything we do they would not be able to cope. Kids would not know the joy of the tooth fairy or Santa or just cooking their hotdogs on a fire pit...just because we can. I'm sorry guys, I am in a hubby bashing mode, and I imagine some of you have wonderful husbands.....mine is about 30 percent good and 70 percent a$&@&$&. So ignore me or join me. :)
> 
> Oh I 110% agree with you. I am not working right now, and when I ask DH to take out garbage or help with our new dog (he drinks ...and plays video games almost every night. I literally married a man child I swear) he bashes me for not having a job, but ironically when I do have a job, he bashes me because I don't work 40+ hours (which isnt my fault because banks in my area do not want to hire full time) or because I don't make as much money as he does. Last night we had a bad argument because he wanted to talk to his friends on skype while playing his game, and I kindly asked him not to because I missed him and wanted to spend some time talking with him. He had 4 beers and ended up talking to his friends, I pulled his earphones out and he just started going off (to his friends) about what a bi*** wife I am and I don't work and how I "cheated on him" when I didn't, he just considers me saying hi to an ex, cheating.
> 
> 
> Rant over lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Gotcha...My dear hubby drinks on average 12 beers a night. Goes through 4 24 packs a week. Becomes an ass after about 8. Even my youngest kids want me to leave him, this is their dad. It is a roller coaster with him every day. When he isn't drinking he is wonderful, but when isn't he drinking?Click to expand...

I'm sorry you have to deal with that too!! It really is horrible. I feel alone a lot due to his games and drinking.. sad part is no matter how much I try to talk to him about it he doesn't listen. BLAH!:dohh:


----------



## marlin26

Wow real situations I fit in so well here.. Yeah I want to bash my DH TOO.. Let me see where do I start its just so much crap.. Oh OK He is 43 acts like 65 really ( ughh ) always grumpy like grumpy old men wasn't like that when we got together.. He gets mad at us for everything I swear h. Is bipolar or something Cuz we will be having a conversation then bamm he starts bashing me about my kids( their from my first marriage) .. Or he yells at them about their rooms.. Or then he goes back to me and points out every [email protected]#*$%&#!!!! FLAW HE CAN FIND.. MY BODY.. MY HEARING... MY KIDS... MY HOUSE DUTY.. THEN ROOM DUTYS... U KNOW BEHIND CLOSED DOORS IM LIKE WELL IF YA WANTED UR [email protected]#$ SUCKED THEN U SHOULD HAVE PUT UR GOOD BOY JEANS ON NOW UR STUCK playing WITH IT... N I GO TO SLEEP.. LOL I LIKE THIS I FEEL BETTER ALREADY..


----------



## vaniilla

Welcome to the all the new members! :wave:


----------



## ruby83

Oh ladies, that sucks so much hearing those stories of your hubby's. At least you are recognising when they are being pigs and know it has nothing to do with you and everything to do with them! It's sad that some guys only appreciate what they have when it is gone.

I feel very lucky to have my DH. Although he could be more sensitive at times he works so hard for our family and always puts us first. He is also very good with the whole ttc. Even when he is dead tired he is up to DTD. The other night he was tired and said to me "are we on the job tonight" hahaha luckily I was able to tell him all good, I had already O'd!

I am thinking I am 3-4dpo and no symptoms or signs at all as yet.

Baby dust to all you lovely ladies :dust::dust:


----------



## Lost7

Silas have you used a digital yet! Congrats, they look like :bfp: to me! :D


----------



## jGo_18

Whoa... All for vent sessions once in awhile, but these significant others are the ones you're trying to make a baby with... So there must be some good in there.

Afm, slept like s***. It was the first of 5 that my wife is out of the country. I never sleep well when she's gone, so it's bound to be a long 5 nights.
My temp continues to drop which is getting really discouraging at this point. The latest I typically O is cd15... Usually it's CD13. Fingers crossed I O today.... Tho I'm loosing faith with these temps. If it's up by tmrw, our insems will have been pretty pointless.


----------



## NavyLadybug

That looks like :bfp: Silas!!! Hopefully the Digi comes back a :bfp: too!!!!


----------



## BabyBooth01

Good morning ladies! My mother told me a long time ago that marriage is just a legal adoption. You adopt an over grown man child whos parents no longer want to support financially. You the proceed to try and raise him against all odds love them clean up after him and tend to their every need or want just like a child. And this is why i refuse to get married again! Lol :D


----------



## mommyxofxone

silas- i would wait for the digi!!!! i've seen too many pregnant woman see a not pregnant on their test, get so upset and turned out the digi just isn't as sensitive as the other tests. and i see the line! and i have opposite of line eye!


----------



## jtink28

Mean new frers - thought I saw a line, but I think it's the white indent on the new frers - don't think I see any color. Don't like the new ones :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Need to change testing date from the 15th to the31st if I can wait that long, lol, seems FF is saying I will be having another long cycle :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

dolphin how can you tell from af hun? just curious

jtink i'm so sorry- that really sucks.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

mommyxofxone said:


> dolphin how can you tell from af hun? just curious
> 
> jtink i'm so sorry- that really sucks.

Afaf should read FF fertility friend, freak sakes sorry


----------



## maybe8

BabyBooth01 said:


> Good morning ladies! My mother told me a long time ago that marriage is just a legal adoption. You adopt an over grown man child whos parents no longer want to support financially. You the proceed to try and raise him against all odds love them clean up after him and tend to their every need or want just like a child. And this is why i refuse to get married again! Lol :D

omg....I love this!


----------



## maybe8

jtink28 said:


> Mean new frers - thought I saw a line, but I think it's the white indent on the new frers - don't think I see any color. Don't like the new ones :growlmad:

If you blow it up you can see several lines running through it. Not sure what it means, faulty test?


----------



## Lost7

I just made this.

I am now on Cycle 10 and I won't be leaving with :witch: I'm determined to get that :bfp:

I've gone back to temping (see my sig), I have had to buy my own Progesterone as the GP won't prescribe - even with strong proof I need it, I am armed with OPK's, Clearblue Digital OPK's, I am also armed with Vitamin B6 and Conceive Plus.

We previously conceived using Balance Activ, we've had two cycles of Pre-seed (not worth the price tag IMHO) and now we're trying Conceive plus.

We are both determined. Hopefully he won't need the semen analysis in 4 weeks time as we'll have that :bfp:


----------



## 2moms2be

13DPO today. Temp still up, but that's not unusual.... nothing that feels different from any other cycle, so I'm feeling pretty out at this point. But you never know.

I can never bring myself to test. I am totally test-phobic! Anyone else like that? Seems like everyone is a POAS addict, and I'm a total POAS phobe, hahaha. I'd much rather just bleed than stare at a negative test. I've only taken two on my own in the 13 cycles we've TTC, and both times AF was late. I've had to take two for the doc (once before my HSG and then when I went to Urgent Care, before they would give me meds they made me POAS), but I don't touch the damn things.

I told my wife I'd probably be in labor before I could bring myself to test! Ha!


----------



## DobbyForever

My chart is taunting me after my super negative beta yesterday :( :sad2: :cry:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-02-06-23-38.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## maybe8

DobbyForever said:


> My chart is taunting me after my super negative beta yesterday :( :sad2: :cry:

Well until the witch shows nothing is a done deal. Blood tests have been wrong before.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you. Hugs. To have a non pregnant <1 though is disheartening. I just don't understand if I am not pregnant why hasn't my temp started dropping yet? Ughhhh


----------



## Lost7

AF may be delayed from stress, Maybe the stress of having the beta or stress of it being negative.


----------



## salamander91

Hi, can I be added please. I'll be testing from the 23rd July


----------



## vaniilla

DobbyForever said:


> Thank you. Hugs. To have a non pregnant <1 though is disheartening. I just don't understand if I am not pregnant why hasn't my temp started dropping yet? Ughhhh

I hope the next blood test offers better results :hugs: ttc is stressful enough without things being confusing.


----------



## maybe8

DobbyForever said:


> Thank you. Hugs. To have a non pregnant <1 though is disheartening. I just don't understand if I am not pregnant why hasn't my temp started dropping yet? Ughhhh

Unfortunately the only thing you can do is wait. I know it sucks...we wait to o, we wait to test, we wait for the witch.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lost7 said:


> AF may be delayed from stress, Maybe the stress of having the beta or stress of it being negative.

Thank you, but sadly stress only affects your O date not your lp and mine has been 12 days since I started charting back in like 2009. There's a chance my temp will plummet tomorrow, but if it hasn't dropped by 13dpo (af due full force date) then I either am sick or pregnant or my body is just evil. I have had cycles where I don't dip until day of spotting or af, so who knows.


----------



## maybe8

vaniilla said:


> DobbyForever said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. Hugs. To have a non pregnant <1 though is disheartening. I just don't understand if I am not pregnant why hasn't my temp started dropping yet? Ughhhh
> 
> I hope the next blood test offers better results :hugs: ttc is stressful enough without things being confusing.Click to expand...

When is that?


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you ladies. I'm just bummed out. It was a stars align for the last time in a couple cycles kind of month. Then, my chart gave me hope. =/ ugh I'm about to throw in the TTC towel


----------



## maybe8

I am officially 1 dpo. Let the wait begin! Did opk today to feed my addiction....I so need help :)


----------



## Lost7

I've always found stress makes my AF early and sometimes late. There was one cycle in particular last year I was 17 days late. I made the doctors run a beta just in case.
Stress affects us all differently and for me, it does change my LP.


----------



## Lost7

Good luck Maybe8. When will you start testing? Feeding addiction is good.


----------



## Lost7

Dannixo said:


> Hi Ladies! Here is the July thread. Let me know your testing date and I'll add you, all I ask is you please update all of us. Good luck this cycle.
> 
> July 1st- stephaniexx, danielle1984, victoria1987:bfp:, purely Gemini, nmv, DobbyForever, Skywalker
> 
> July 2nd- BlueWife
> 
> July 3rd- Emiloo, Needlesticker, Thisismyyear:bfp:, bexkelly88
> 
> July 4th- mommyxofxone, Heatherga2015, Flueky88, jtr2803, jtink28, krbatx
> 
> July 5th- MariposaTam, vaniilla:witch:, 2moms2be, Brandy_R
> 
> July 6th- Child2Hold, rockstarlove9
> 
> July 7th- tinkerbelle93
> 
> July 8th- trixiesmith, mimomma86, Farley, KalonKiki
> 
> July 9th- LekkerSlaap
> 
> July 10th- Teeny Weeny, squirrel.
> 
> July 11th- pinkgem100
> 
> July 12th- Rq120
> 
> July 13th- borr.dg.baby
> 
> July 14th- Sunshine00, rebecca822, LynAnne
> 
> July 15th- ruby83, Dover 30, BellaRosa8302, Hopeforjoy
> 
> July 17th- Smille24, maybe8
> 
> July 18th- jGo_18, RayinNY
> 
> July 19th- SarahLou372
> 
> July 20th- kaka, fairycat
> 
> July 21st: vanilla, bombshellmom
> 
> July 22nd- drjo718, enmaree
> 
> July 23rd- salamander91
> 
> July 24th- busytulip
> 
> July 25th- Ganton
> 
> July 31st- aidensxmomma, Dolphinleigh



Can I be added? Possibly missed my first request. 
I will be testing on 25th July.


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome, maybe! It's ok. I also get a little pock me up from opks. Esp during surge time. Seeing two lines is nice.

Lost, that is really interesting. Were you temping? I have never heard of stress affecting lp. Although, stress (emotional) never affects my cycles. Only physical stress right before O. The only thing I can think is that my heart was racing when I fell asleep. Big fights like this with SO cause panic attacks. It took me about two hours (8-10) to get my heart rate slow enough to sleep. If it was racing while I slept I could see it giving me a false high temp.


----------



## Lost7

Unfortunately not! The first cycle we 'tried' it wasn't really trying at all, it was more of a NPTP (not trying not preventing). I did temp from cycle two onwards though! 
I don't think it'd be a false high temp, I think AF would just be delayed then the temp drops when she's coming. FX for you.


----------



## jtink28

AF isn't here yet, so will update when she is. Since my cycles are short, I'll likely test again on July 30th. I have my fertility appt on July 10th, so that's something to look forward to.


----------



## BlueWife

jtink28 said:


> AF isn't here yet, so will update when she is. Since my cycles are short, I'll likely test again on July 30th. I have my fertility appt on July 10th, so that's something to look forward to.

You're so lucky your cycles are short!! Not only do I dread the witch for the obvious reason, but AF is always 9 days and cycles are always 30+. Hooray for no AF yet though!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lost, thanks for sharing! A part of me is clinging to hope I just got my bloodwork done too early and I'm still in, but the other is trying to keep it in check. My chart is just do beautiful that if af comes I may just quit charting period.

Jtink, hope you get some good news and help at your appointment next week!


----------



## Lost7

Aww :hugs:
I had a few charts that got my hopes up hun. :hugs:
That's why I took 2 cycles off because the stress of it all, is this an implantation dip, is this an AF dip, why haven't I had crosshairs yet? :evil:
Can add to the stress. 

I must say, your chart DOES look good - but you can't really tell :bfp: from a chart. There are some :bfp: charts that you think WTF that ended in BFP really? And some look like them - so don't count your chickens out of the basket yet :dust:


----------



## SilasLove

I got my "pregnant" on my digi this morning!!! :happydance: :bfp:


----------



## BlueWife

SilasLove said:


> I got my "pregnant" on my digi this morning!!! :happydance: :bfp:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## Lost7

SilasLove said:


> I got my "pregnant" on my digi this morning!!! :happydance: :bfp:

Well done!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lost, right?! That is how I felt yesterday looking at charts like mine/charts on ff!!!

Silas, pics or gtfo. Or pics or it didn't happen! Sorry, get ready for my online gaming session with my brothers. It is going to be epic. Hahaha BUT IN ALL SERIOUSNESS congratulations!!!


----------



## BlueWife

Silas have you had any symptoms thus far?

I'm currently cd31, af supposed to pop up today. As of now I feel nothing...which in and of itself is little strange because I ALWAYS get horrible pre AF cramps. My nipples are somewhat tender, but that is usual for me. I took a frer on Monday and it came back negative. Trying not to be too hopeful.


----------



## Lost7

Dobby, I have to go and pick up my Fiancé in a minute but when I get back I will post my February :bfp: chart. Literally, post-O temps, up down up down, I swear to you now, it looks like a zig zag. You couldn't and wouldn't have guessed it was a :bfp: cycle! 
Give me about an hour and I'll post it for your reassurance.


----------



## SilasLove

DobbyForever said:


> Lost, right?! That is how I felt yesterday looking at charts like mine/charts on ff!!!
> 
> Silas, pics or gtfo. Or pics or it didn't happen! Sorry, get ready for my online gaming session with my brothers. It is going to be epic. Hahaha BUT IN ALL SERIOUSNESS congratulations!!!

I posted it in our other thread ;) 
Enjoy your game time xx


----------



## SilasLove

Thanks ladies. Im super shocked, but very happy. :)


----------



## SilasLove

BlueWife said:


> Silas have you had any symptoms thus far?
> 
> I'm currently cd31, af supposed to pop up today. As of now I feel nothing...which in and of itself is little strange because I ALWAYS get horrible pre AF cramps. My nipples are somewhat tender, but that is usual for me. I took a frer on Monday and it came back negative. Trying not to be too hopeful.

I didn't really have any symptoms that would point me to being pregnant. The other day I had a metallic taste in my mouth and I jokingly thought to myself "weird. Maybe in pregnant." ...I have had sore, swollen bbs but thought they were AF related as well as I have spotted a bit post dtd.... Otherwise a little crampy at times. :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha yeah I saw it :). Other people's bfps make me smile. Is that weird?


----------



## Lost7

Here's my BFP chart. I bled so long in the beginning because I was miscarrying. The chart doesn't look like a BFP chart.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow, you are right. I wouldn't have pegged it as bfp. I don't have charts for any of my pre bfp cycles. So I have nothing to compare it to. Just that it is so strikingly different from my last two charts. I used an implantation calculator that based in a 1 hcg implant at 10dpo I wouldn't be positive on free until 3 days late! Ugh. Going to try to stay positive. If at shows, I am drowning my woes with mimosas and spending the retroactive raise I got. 2k extra I did not know was coming haha.


----------



## Heatherga2015

im so impatient!! but i think i am not this month.....and i don't believe we are going to actively try anymore after this.....


----------



## DobbyForever

Well I don't have symptoms but my two first bfps I had no symptoms and didn't test until af late because it never occurred to me. My last bfp I had symptoms up the wazoo because it was producing crazy amounts of hcg. I am emotional as well, but nothing else. So we aren't out until the witch shows.


----------



## MelaMommy

Dannixo said:


> Hi Ladies! Here is the July thread. Let me know your testing date and I'll add you, all I ask is you please update all of us. Good luck this cycle.
> 
> July 1st- stephaniexx, danielle1984, victoria1987:bfp:, purely Gemini, nmv, DobbyForever, Skywalker
> 
> July 2nd- BlueWife
> 
> July 3rd- Emiloo, Needlesticker, Thisismyyear:bfp:, bexkelly88
> 
> July 4th- mommyxofxone:witch:, Heatherga2015, Flueky88, jtr2803, jtink28, krbatx
> 
> July 5th- MariposaTam, vaniilla:witch:, 2moms2be, Brandy_R
> 
> July 6th- Child2Hold, rockstarlove9
> 
> July 7th- tinkerbelle93, feathershope
> 
> July 8th- trixiesmith, mimomma86, Farley, KalonKiki
> 
> July 9th- LekkerSlaap
> 
> July 10th- Teeny Weeny, squirrel.
> 
> July 11th- pinkgem100
> 
> July 12th- Rq120
> 
> July 13th- borr.dg.baby
> 
> July 14th- Sunshine00, rebecca822, LynAnne
> 
> July 15th- ruby83, Dover 30, BellaRosa8302, Hopeforjoy
> 
> July 16th- RayinNY
> 
> July 17th- Smille24, maybe8
> 
> July 18th- jGo_18
> 
> July 19th- SarahLou372
> 
> July 20th- kaka, fairycat
> 
> July 21st: vanilla, bombshellmom
> 
> July 22nd- drjo718, enmaree
> 
> July 23rd- salamander91
> 
> July 24th- busytulip, NavyLadybug
> 
> July 25th- Ganton
> 
> July 31st- aidensxmomma, Dolphinleigh

Hi! Can I be added? I'm testing 7/5, 7/6 & 7/7. Thank you!


----------



## maybe8

Lost7 said:


> Good luck Maybe8. When will you start testing? Feeding addiction is good.

Thanks lost, expecting the witch 13 or beyond....testing date...tomorrow? :)
Not really sure but will keep you posted.


----------



## Heatherga2015

maybe8 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Maybe8. When will you start testing? Feeding addiction is good.
> 
> Thanks lost, expecting the witch 13 or begin....testing date...tomorrow? :)
> Not really sure but will keep you posted.Click to expand...

i hope you get your BFP!!!! :hugs:


----------



## maybe8

SilasLove said:


> Thanks ladies. Im super shocked, but very happy. :)

Congratulations Silas, very happy for you!


----------



## bombshellmom

maybe8 said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. Im super shocked, but very happy. :)
> 
> Congratulations Silas, very happy for you!Click to expand...


Congratulations!!! Spread your luck around!! <3 :happydance: lol


----------



## Lost7

That chart ended in ''AF'' and as much as she was her usual self, lasting her usual length - I received my :bfp: on CD8! :shock: Not sure what happened that cycle!


----------



## DobbyForever

That is crazy! Did the doctors have any guesses?


----------



## Heatherga2015

well i lied about the nausea......i work where a lot of sweaty men come in and out of the office all day and ONE of these men were so SMELLY :sick::sick: and well long story short my stomach turned......BUT i think even a non pregnant person would be disgusted sooo lol


----------



## Sunshine00

Congrats Silas!

Anyone out there feeling any symptoms yet??


----------



## Lost7

Not a clue, only that I was pregnant! 
CD8 I had the :bfp: 
CD12 I had 'pains' Beta 31
CD14 Beta went down to 24, miscarriage was now imminent. :cry:
Two weeks later, still positive tests - beta had risen. Was told it was a new pregnancy. 2 days later the beta had only slightly risen, it continued to raise slowly until 61, then started to fall. :cry: :angel:

Most complicated miscarriage I have ever had, with betas so low they couldn't see anything on an ultrasound but I refuse to call it a chemical just because my baby wasn't seen. He was still there! I didn't need visual confirmation there was a baby in there. The phrase 'chemical' really upsets me!


----------



## bombshellmom

Lost7 said:


> Not a clue, only that I was pregnant!
> CD8 I had the :bfp:
> CD12 I had 'pains' Beta 31
> CD14 Beta went down to 24, miscarriage was now imminent. :cry:
> Two weeks later, still positive tests - beta had risen. Was told it was a new pregnancy. 2 days later the beta had only slightly risen, it continued to raise slowly until 61, then started to fall. :cry: :angel:
> 
> Most complicated miscarriage I have ever had, with betas so low they couldn't see anything on an ultrasound but I refuse to call it a chemical just because my baby wasn't seen. He was still there! I didn't need visual confirmation there was a baby in there. The phrase 'chemical' really upsets me!

Sorry, lost </3 I know what you mean... this is a picture of my faint positive test that I took on June 16th, and June 17th it was a bit darker, I went to the doctor to confirm pregnancy and she said it was a false pregnancy because my blood test came back negative..chemical upsets me too.. :( 

Hope you feel better
 



Attached Files:







pregornot.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats Silas!!! 

AFM, this month, DH and I are sticking a simple "plan" of BDing every other day for the month. If nothing comes of it, then in Aug we'll resort back to medication and OPKs and the whole list of things we normally have to do. It feels so daunting to be trying again after we thought we had finally reached our initial goal of getting pregnant.


----------



## bombshellmom

Ok so I just took another OPK and there is no line what-so-ever. There is a line in the box where it tells you if the test is working or not, but there is no line otherwise. I did get an almost positive line like 3 days ago, but didn't test the entire day for a surge...so wondering if I O'd early?! I hate these stupid OPK's lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Bomb, I feel like I clearly see that line though. Hang in there. Did she just do a qualitative?

Lost, I am so sorry you had to go through that. I agree, the term chemical bothers me. There is a feeling and bond that happens long before an ultrasound.


----------



## Lost7

Definitely. Frustratingly two people I know have got their :bfp: today. One lady, lesbian couple who was on her third cycle after loss and one woman who always complained to me that her husband never er finished inside her - both have :bfp: today, highly annoying. Feeling somewhat frustrated, hurt and sad.


----------



## bombshellmom

Lost7 said:


> Definitely. Frustratingly two people I know have got their :bfp: today. One lady, lesbian couple who was on her third cycle after loss and one woman who always complained to me that her husband never er finished inside her - both have :bfp: today, highly annoying. Feeling somewhat frustrated, hurt and sad.

Lost, I'm so sorry :( hoping you can get your BFP this cycle, lots of baby dust sent your way. I know it can be frustrating. I'm frustrated too as I have a friend who is constantly complaining on facebook about her morning sickness and how she hates being pregnant (it's her 2nd pregnancy) and I just keep thinking I wish I could feel morning sickness right now. I have a bit of jealousy. 

Dobby - she said there was no HCG hormone what-so-ever in my body from my blood test and that their urine test was negative as well, I had a heavy flow when I started bleeding on June 18th, it hurt a bit worse than a normal period!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. I am so sorry. I can empathize. I deleted my fb because my friend keeps posting about her pregnancy (same due date to the day). I am happy for her, but it hurts too much to see it.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

maybe8 said:


> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> Talk
> 
> I'm so glad you are not upset with my comments. I went back and forth on whether to comment or not. Everybody is always trying to be positive and encouraging that sometimes we don't say anything when we think something is possibly negative or hurtful. Reading your chart takes practice...and sometimes guess work. I'm not sure if it gets easier, as sometimes mine is really wonky and I feel as if I am making a best guess. Fertility friend has a quiz game to guess if people have ovulated, it is pretty enlightening. Your story is truly a miracle and I feel that a happy ending is there for you.
> 
> Oh no you are fine! Even my obgyn told me she didn't know how to read temp either lol I was like dang! Def symptom spotting and having a rough time at my job. I really want to find a different job but nowhere around here pays this good. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## bombshellmom

DobbyForever said:


> Hugs. I am so sorry. I can empathize. I deleted my fb because my friend keeps posting about her pregnancy (same due date to the day). I am happy for her, but it hurts too much to see it.

Are you almost ready to test?! Seen your ticker there, hoping you get your BFP!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I attached my BFP chart too. Mine doesn't look like a BFP chart either, but it led to a healthy baby who is now 2 years old. Posted for encouragement to those who don't have beautiful charts. Doesn't mean you're not going to have a BFP! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

bombshellmom said:


> DobbyForever said:
> 
> 
> Hugs. I am so sorry. I can empathize. I deleted my fb because my friend keeps posting about her pregnancy (same due date to the day). I am happy for her, but it hurts too much to see it.
> 
> Are you almost ready to test?! Seen your ticker there, hoping you get your BFP!Click to expand...

Yeah, I have been testing with first signal and frer. All neg. had anegative blood draw yesterday that had me bummed out.


----------



## jtr2803

Fingers crossed dobby, there is still time :hugs:

Cd7 and started opks, ovulated cd13 last month so hoping I can test around 23rd july?


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks Jtr. Found two success stories with betas like mine at 10dpo so clinging to hope still. I think tomorrow's temp will be tell tale. I am cramping on my lower right and having discharge that has me running to the bathroom looking for pre at spotting... =\


----------



## Smille24

My dh use to be terrible at ttc but after a melt down and a heart to heart he's so much more involved this cycle. To his defense he was working 72 hrs a week for the past 2. 

I'm a sahm, both of our choice. I miss working but it's not possible bc of how expensive daycare is and the fact that we have no one to get my dd on and off the bus. My dh never puts me down and always tells me how thankful he is. I put myself down bc it's new to me and I'm not use to not contributing financially. I'm getting past it, but it's tough. I'm sorry you women are in tough situations.

Haha marriage is like adopting a child! I have a puppy too so sometimes I feel like a mother of 3.

Opk was close to positive this morning, so either this evening or tomorrow it will be. Hoping for a temp dip tomorrow!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo so I went back to my last bfp. At 6 dpo, two days before my bfp, I put in my notes "Cramping... like insane period is coming cramps =/" so while I know af is due in 2 days this gives me hope


----------



## maybe8

BellaRosa8302 said:


> I attached my BFP chart too. Mine doesn't look like a BFP chart either, but it led to a healthy baby who is now 2 years old. Posted for encouragement to those who don't have beautiful charts. Doesn't mean you're not going to have a BFP! :hugs:

What made you test? That chart isn't screaming to test.


----------



## maybe8

LekkerSlaap said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> Talk
> 
> I'm so glad you are not upset with my comments. I went back and forth on whether to comment or not. Everybody is always trying to be positive and encouraging that sometimes we don't say anything when we think something is possibly negative or hurtful. Reading your chart takes practice...and sometimes guess work. I'm not sure if it gets easier, as sometimes mine is really wonky and I feel as if I am making a best guess. Fertility friend has a quiz game to guess if people have ovulated, it is pretty enlightening. Your story is truly a miracle and I feel that a happy ending is there for you.
> 
> Oh no you are fine! Even my obgyn told me she didn't know how to read temp either lol I was like dang! Def symptom spotting and having a rough time at my job. I really want to find a different job but nowhere around here pays this good. :(Click to expand...
> 
> What do you do?Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## BellaRosa8302

DobbyForever said:


> Haha yeah I saw it :). Other people's bfps make me smile. Is that weird?




maybe8 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> I attached my BFP chart too. Mine doesn't look like a BFP chart either, but it led to a healthy baby who is now 2 years old. Posted for encouragement to those who don't have beautiful charts. Doesn't mean you're not going to have a BFP! :hugs:
> 
> What made you test? That chart isn't screaming to test.Click to expand...

LOL! I tested because we were going to my in-law's that day & they live an hour & a half away from us. Thought if I was pregnant, that it would be convenient to tell them! :haha:


----------



## NavyLadybug

I decided to start using FF this month. I never have previously, no real reason on why, just never felt the need but this month I figured what the heck.


----------



## maybe8

BellaRosa8302 said:


> DobbyForever said:
> 
> 
> Haha yeah I saw it :). Other people's bfps make me smile. Is that weird?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> I attached my BFP chart too. Mine doesn't look like a BFP chart either, but it led to a healthy baby who is now 2 years old. Posted for encouragement to those who don't have beautiful charts. Doesn't mean you're not going to have a BFP! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What made you test? That chart isn't screaming to test.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! I tested because we were going to my in-law's that day & they live an hour & a half away from us. Thought if I was pregnant, that it would be convenient to tell them! :haha:Click to expand...

I imagine the goofy grin you walked in with was a dead giveaway!:thumbup:


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I am coming to the end of 4dpo and NO symptoms at all. If I ovulated the day after my OPK then I am 7dpo. I am not feeling confident :nope:

I am feeling more relaxed this time. It is only our second cycle trying so I am going to accept that it may take a while before we get another :baby:


----------



## Emiloo

Cant believe Im going to say this finally, but I got my BFP this morning at 12dpo!! (first test of the cycle) Lucky cycle #8 just as we were starting fertility testing and my endo pains were getting bad!

Good luck to everyone
:dust: 
 



Attached Files:







20150703_063716_resized.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 22









20150703_064954_resized.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Emiloo said:


> Cant believe Im going to say this finally, but I got my BFP this morning at 12dpo!! (first test of the cycle) Lucky cycle #8 just as we were starting fertility testing and my endo pains were getting bad!
> 
> Good luck to everyone
> :dust:

Congratulations. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. Xx


----------



## Thisismyyear

Emiloo said:


> Cant believe Im going to say this finally, but I got my BFP this morning at 12dpo!! (first test of the cycle) Lucky cycle #8 just as we were starting fertility testing and my endo pains were getting bad!
> 
> Good luck to everyone
> :dust:

Congratulations! That's great news! I have a very good feeling that July is going to be a lucky month for many of us :)

Looking forward to seeing more BFP announcements!


----------



## purelygemini

Hi ladies! Well I'm back from vacation but with some bad news, AF showed her ugly face today. I tested yesterday on the 1st and it was of course a bfn, but didn't give up hope until the witch showed up. 

Good news is that I'm still in to test for the month of July! I have 27 day cycles, so can you please change me from July 1st to July 29th? Thanks!

And congrats to everyone on their bfp's!! Seems like a lot already and the month just started so hope they keep coming for us all!


----------



## ruby83

Emiloo said:


> Cant believe Im going to say this finally, but I got my BFP this morning at 12dpo!! (first test of the cycle) Lucky cycle #8 just as we were starting fertility testing and my endo pains were getting bad!
> 
> Good luck to everyone
> :dust:

Congrats hon!!! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond!


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats emiloo!! :dance:


----------



## Lost7

Congrats to the :bfp: on this thread, well done.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Emiloo! :yipee: Congrats! H&H 9 months to you!!! :D


----------



## maybe8

Congrats! No guessing on those tests!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry Gemini! Fxed on your current cycle. 
Emi, congrats again! Your lines are gorgeous. 
Afm, still bfn. No af, no temp dip. My pre af spotting doesn't hit until the afternoon so we'll see if it shows or not.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-03-05-37-16.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jGo_18

Congrats Emiloo!

Sorry Gemini - I hope you still end up with a July bfp!

Afm, my ovacue monitor reconfirmed O last night & my temp finally went up a little. I typically have a slow rise after O so the fact that it's up at all tells me I'm most like 1dpo. Hello tww! I'm a little concerned now about how the insems lined up (O-3 & O-2) but I'm going to try to remain hopeful. Test day falls on our anniversary so I'm really hoping for an amazing first wedding anniversary gift!


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats Emiloo!! Can you tell me when you ovulated??


----------



## krbatx

*Well I just couldn't resist and tested a day early. I used my last cheapie test strip and saw a faint line! Hubby told me to use a real test and behold, the POSITIVE! 

Good luck and baby dust to you all! *



*Also, I thought I would share my symptoms...
1-4 DPO, nadda
5-7 DPO, acne (not normal), fatigue, dizzy spells, nipples super sensitive and a little breast tenderness, more hungry than normal
8 DPO, gassy, breasts becoming very sore and feel full, fatigue, BIG headache, cold symptoms- stuffy nose and throat scratchy, hungry!
9 DPO, gassy, breasts soreness/fullness, sharp right sided pain in yoga, constant hunger, had vivid dreams that included getting a BFP
10 DPO early am- tested BFP *


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats krbatx!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

so jealous! so many bfps in the last two days. really getting me down! happy for everyone but still! ugh. i have a whole month to wait to do any testing. and that's if i'm lucky!


----------



## BabyBooth01

Congrats on the bfps ladies! 5dpo currently here and dying to poas! Trying to stay busy and positive. Fingers crossed for us all. :)


----------



## BlueWife

Well I am officially confused, AF is two days late (which never happens) but I've now taken two tests and both came back a bfn. Extremely sad this morning. I was hoping that I had taken the first one too early that's why it was negative, but after this one being the same....idk


----------



## maybe8

BlueWife said:


> Well I am officially confused, AF is two days late (which never happens) but I've now taken two tests and both came back a bfn. Extremely sad this morning. I was hoping that I had taken the first one too early that's why it was negative, but after this one being the same....idk

Want to post pic so we can squint?


----------



## Heatherga2015

congrats to all the bfps .....but it does make me want to cry......this is what i got from fmu this morning....a Big Fat Negative.... :cry::cry::cry:
 



Attached Files:







New Image3.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 6









New Image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 10









New Image2.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 8









New Image4.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 5









New Image5.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## maybe8

I am 2 dpo, temp dipped .5 degrees to almost my lowest point in cycle. Opks neg, cervix low and closed. Wth?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

krbatx and emiloo congrats! :bfp: so exiting! 

Cd5, waiting to ovulate, anyone on this thread ever taken metformin? I was ovulating super early before and I am not sure if the metformin will change my cycle to ovulate later/normal? Will start Opks cd8


----------



## BlueWife

maybe8 said:


> BlueWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I am officially confused, AF is two days late (which never happens) but I've now taken two tests and both came back a bfn. Extremely sad this morning. I was hoping that I had taken the first one too early that's why it was negative, but after this one being the same....idk
> 
> Want to post pic so we can squint?Click to expand...

This last one I used a digi no squinting needed, just a big fat not pregnant


----------



## squirrel.

BlueWife - Sorry to hear AF us being elusive but still BFNs. Could you have ovulated late? (Sorry if someone already asked this)

I'm on CD23 and I just got my first +OPK :dance: :dance: :dance: Lats cycle I didn't ovulate till CD60, this cycle looks like it'll be CD25 if I ovulate two days after first +OPK like the last two cycles. Now just to grab my husband, who is stupidly busy, at some point today to dtd, then again tomorrow and the day after. I hadn't heard of SMEP before, but we've inadvertently done it by dtd every other day for the past week and a half, now to dtd three days straight after first positive OPK. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## BlueWife

squirrel. said:


> BlueWife - Sorry to hear AF us being elusive but still BFNs. Could you have ovulated late? (Sorry if someone already asked this)
> 
> I'm on CD23 and I just got my first +OPK :dance: :dance: :dance: Lats cycle I didn't ovulate till CD60, this cycle looks like it'll be CD25 if I ovulate two days after first +OPK like the last two cycles. Now just to grab my husband, who is stupidly busy, at some point today to dtd, then again tomorrow and the day after. I hadn't heard of SMEP before, but we've inadvertently done it by dtd every other day for the past week and a half, now to dtd three days straight after first positive OPK. Fingers crossed!!!

I think I O'd but I didn't use tests this month (first time not using tests since ttc). My cycle average is 29-30 days. First month off the bcp I had a 32 day cycle. I'm currently on cd32, which will make this tied for the longest one I've had. My friends keep telling me I'm stressing too much and messing up my period, but i haven't stressed any more than normal (until now).


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats Emiloo and krbatx!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats krbatx! Love the doggie in the background.

Don't be sad ladies! You aren't out until AF shows!!!


----------



## maybe8

BlueWife said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I am officially confused, AF is two days late (which never happens) but I've now taken two tests and both came back a bfn. Extremely sad this morning. I was hoping that I had taken the first one too early that's why it was negative, but after this one being the same....idk
> 
> Want to post pic so we can squint?Click to expand...
> 
> This last one I used a digi no squinting needed, just a big fat not pregnantClick to expand...

Digital are less sensitive...not out yet!


----------



## bombshellmom

maybe8 said:


> BlueWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I am officially confused, AF is two days late (which never happens) but I've now taken two tests and both came back a bfn. Extremely sad this morning. I was hoping that I had taken the first one too early that's why it was negative, but after this one being the same....idk
> 
> Want to post pic so we can squint?Click to expand...
> 
> This last one I used a digi no squinting needed, just a big fat not pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> Digital are less sensitive...not out yet!Click to expand...

Digi's are less sensitive?!


----------



## bombshellmom

Ok ladies, it should really be called the four week wait because you have to wait starting from your AF until your next AF, I'm going to be literally insane by the time it is my turn for testing. :dohh::growlmad:


----------



## Furzey

Can I be added to the 8th please. I was there but now have disappeared. Good luck ladies xx


----------



## ONEID

I have not taken a test in 2 weeks. Getting less crazy every month. I know that sounds like a crazy person, but that's a big deal for me. Hubby and I have decided to step back a little. We turned a little crazy for a bit. Hopefully now that we have relaxed, it will happen :) good luck to all my July Butterflies!


----------



## squirrel.

Can my testing date be changed to the 19th please?


----------



## maybe8

bombshellmom said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I am officially confused, AF is two days late (which never happens) but I've now taken two tests and both came back a bfn. Extremely sad this morning. I was hoping that I had taken the first one too early that's why it was negative, but after this one being the same....idk
> 
> Want to post pic so we can squint?Click to expand...
> 
> This last one I used a digi no squinting needed, just a big fat not pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> Digital are less sensitive...not out yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Digi's are less sensitive?!Click to expand...

Oh yes like 25 or 40 miu. A first response is supposed to be the best for early testing.


----------



## Smille24

Congrats ladies!

Afm cd 18 and opk was a little darker early this afternoon. Fxd positive this evening.


----------



## momwannabe81

Congrats on the bfp.
mild cramps going on for me but blaming bm and gas.....feeling a little left out as my name il hasn't been added yet :cry: af due the 8th


----------



## MelaMommy

Congrats Emiloo! Congrats krbatx (your doggie is adorable!)

I'm praying I can have this lucky BFP thread rub off on me! =D


----------



## hercfreak

Can I be added to 17th please? AF due then but may cave and test a little early!!


----------



## 2moms2be

Spotting started. Temp will drop tomorrow or Sunday, and AF will be watching fireworks & BBQing with me this weekend. All over but the bleeding for me, ladies. FX for the rest of you! And congrats to the BFP's :thumbup:

One more Clomid cycle, then it's off to the RE. Next stop is probably IUI.


----------



## jtink28

AF showed up 2 days early. :(


----------



## Flueky88

momwannabe81 said:


> Congrats on the bfp.
> mild cramps going on for me but blaming bm and gas.....feeling a little left out as my name il hasn't been added yet :cry: af due the 8th

I'm sorry. Maybe she is on vacation for the 4th. Are you testing the 8th when AF is due? Btw, love your avatar. I think vanilla has a sailor moon one too. I'm such a moonie ;) I have recently made DH watch the anime. FX for you!

I'm testing tomorrow as long as AF doesn't show. I should start the 5th, maybe. Its only 2nd cycle off the pill and 1st was 36 day cycle. 

:dust: to everyone


----------



## ruby83

krbatx: Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Emiloo and krbatx congrats. Have a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky, did you watch the online crystal series? I never got around to it


----------



## Flueky88

I watched part of it. It closely followed the manga. After about 7 episodes my internet hated cooperating. So I gave up. Only bad thing about loving in the country. I can't get high speed through a cable company :(

It wasn't too bad what I watched. I may have to figure something out and watch the rest :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Girls I have 2 sailormoon tattoos :happydance: lol. I've been watching the old and the new on hulu. You should try and see if at&t might have internet in ur area, i know cable companys don't but at&t is akways adding areas, if not go to mcds for breakfast on the 1st and 3rd saturday :haha: 
Had af symptoms off and on all day but i usually don't get them until the day of or no more then 2 days before, achy back, achy legs, twitches in my uterus/ovaries and twitches in my bbsn and sore when i press on the nipples. Still testing negative but I've got some Frers today and will start using those instead of the ics if not both :dohh::blush:


----------



## Smille24

Opk are still negative. Today I had cramping, lower back pain and felt nauseous (which never happens around O). My temp dropped this morning but I should've had a dark + if it was O day... grr. We dtd just in case but I'm getting impatient.


----------



## momwannabe81

maybe u just missed ur surge by a few hours.


----------



## Smille24

momwannabe81 said:


> maybe u just missed ur surge by a few hours.

I always have 2 days of positive opks. Can that suddenly change?


----------



## DobbyForever

momwannabe81 said:


> Girls I have 2 sailormoon tattoos :happydance: lol. I've been watching the old and the new on hulu. You should try and see if at&t might have internet in ur area, i know cable companys don't but at&t is akways adding areas, if not go to mcds for breakfast on the 1st and 3rd saturday :haha:
> Had af symptoms off and on all day but i usually don't get them until the day of or no more then 2 days before, achy back, achy legs, twitches in my uterus/ovaries and twitches in my bbsn and sore when i press on the nipples. Still testing negative but I've got some Frers today and will start using those instead of the ics if not both :dohh::blush:

love it! I liked her wedding dress in the live action hehe. Do you have pics of your tattoo?

Flueky, bummer! :(


----------



## bombshellmom

I'm 1DPO and I have been feeling a bit crampish, light pulling sensations, and then twinges/flutters..

My husband and I were in the car after grocery shopping and it felt like a little fishy was moving in my abdomen.....could it be eggie?!


----------



## BlueWife

bombshellmom said:


> I'm 1DPO and I have been feeling a bit crampish, light pulling sensations, and then twinges/flutters..
> 
> My husband and I were in the car after grocery shopping and it felt like a little fishy was moving in my abdomen.....could it be eggie?!


I sure hope so!


----------



## Emiloo

SilasLove said:


> Congrats Emiloo!! Can you tell me when you ovulated??

Just saw this! I am 13dpo now, so I O'ed on 21st (CD14 so it makes dating easy!!)


----------



## squirrel.

Smille I am going through the same thing. My OPKs looked like this yesterday at 11am and this morning at 6am - so close, but not quite there. The OPK I just took is getting lighter. I wonder if I missed my surge by a few hours yesterday and I had an unusually short surge. Normally I get positive OPKs for two days. My temp dipped this morning and I have a lot of EWCM today, so I think it may be o-day? Oh it's all so frustratingly confusing!

These were my nearly positive OPKs, my most recent one is lighter.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9412.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG_9410.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## stephaniexx

I'm on the list for 1st July - chemical for me unfortunately, 2nd month in a row :( still waiting for AF - come on lucky cycle #3!

Congrats to the bfps :)


----------



## Flueky88

momwannabe81 said:


> Girls I have 2 sailormoon tattoos :happydance: lol. I've been watching the old and the new on hulu. You should try and see if at&t might have internet in ur area, i know cable companys don't but at&t is akways adding areas, if not go to mcds for breakfast on the 1st and 3rd saturday :haha:
> Had af symptoms off and on all day but i usually don't get them until the day of or no more then 2 days before, achy back, achy legs, twitches in my uterus/ovaries and twitches in my bbsn and sore when i press on the nipples. Still testing negative but I've got some Frers today and will start using those instead of the ics if not both :dohh::blush:

That's awesome about the tattoos. I have century link, my FIL actually has AT&T, his seems pretty comparable to our century link. I may have to check into it though. I watched for free on crunchyroll, maybe Hulu would have better streaming. I've got my fx for you!!

Well I got a bfn. I wasn't very convinced I ovulated. I'm waiting for AF and praying my 3rd cycle is ovulatory. I wish I'd have stopped sooner or never taken bcp. Well I guess I need to get ready for work, bleh.

Good luck everyone! I hope to see some bfps!


----------



## Flueky88

So sorry to hear that stephaniexx :hugs: Hope this time you get your sticky bean


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm so anxious. My "schedule" is all kinds of whack because of my miscarriage. I bled for two solid weeks and depending on where you look some places say CD1 is the first day you started bleeding while others say CD1 is the day after full red bleeding after a miscarriage. Either way, I feel that neither one really makes sense with my usual cycles and I'm one of those people that HATES disruption and the unknown, and I especially hate it when it comes to trying to get pregnant. I've been trying to keep track of my BBT, CM and my OPKs but they're once again all over the place. I'm just so...... ughh


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: Stephanie! So sorry for your loss!
:hugs: Navy! Hang in there. Maybe the OPKs can help you sort out your cycle once your hormones are back in check. Maybe continue to test daily until they show a clearer darkening pattern?

AFM, temp drop today at 5 DPO. To be honest, as I probably already wrote, I haven't been great about taking my temperature at the same time in the past, so I could really be anywhere from 4-6 DPO (depending on if I use a temperature adjuster or stick with my actual temperatures - right now my chart reflects my actual temperatures). Could it be the mythical implantation dip?! Or way too early? Should I be worried?! Not due for AF til July 15th. :shrug:


----------



## Powell130

Can you add me?! 

ff says :witch: is due on the 26th so if she doesnt show by the 28th I'll test. Hubs birthday is August 2nd so I'm hoping to surprise him on his bday so if I do get a :bfp: I won't have to keep it to myself as long cuz I'm terrible at surprises with him and always spill the beans


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you BellaRosa, I'm hoping so to but I have PCOS so OPKs aren't always accurate for me (I can't use the ClearBlue Digital ones at all because of it) and DH and I are BDing every other day so that makes CM analysis difficult as well. My temps seem pretty stable so far (97.9 the past 3 days) but from what I've seen of other charts, that doesn't seem to happen often. I know I'm probably complaining a lot, I'm just so..... I honestly have no idea, there are so many emotions in me right now. Thanks for the support and advice though :)


----------



## squirrel.

Positive OPK at last! I imagine if I follow my pattern I'll ovulate Monday. No chance to dtd today (we did yesterday) so will try tomorrow and Monday. Nervous. I'm feeling stressed this time around. I was so relaxed till a few days ago. It's been hard getting my husband to dtd as he doesn't like being told when to and hasn't been around much with work. I feel like I'm begging for it, which isn't a turn on for anyone!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## NavyLadybug

Fx'd you catch the Egg(s), Squirrel!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm out. Temp dropped. Gutted


----------



## Smille24

squirrel. said:


> Smille I am going through the same thing. My OPKs looked like this yesterday at 11am and this morning at 6am - so close, but not quite there. The OPK I just took is getting lighter. I wonder if I missed my surge by a few hours yesterday and I had an unusually short surge. Normally I get positive OPKs for two days. My temp dipped this morning and I have a lot of EWCM today, so I think it may be o-day? Oh it's all so frustratingly confusing!
> 
> These were my nearly positive OPKs, my most recent one is lighter.

My temp rose today but I'm not convinced I O'd yet. Maybe I'll get a positive today and O tomorrow.


----------



## Brandy_R

Hi ladies! Today I am 10dpo and I'm about 90% sure I got a bfp but it's a squinter. I have a pic that shows it kind of. Can someone tell me how to post it so someone can tell me they see it too so I don't just think it's all in my head :-D


----------



## Brandy_R

Let me know if you can see it


jpg.gif image.jpg (34.1 KB)


----------



## momwannabe81

go to the advance option and to the bottom of the text box there is the load attachments.
AFM i got my BFP this morning, still can't believe it
 



Attached Files:







20150704_071503.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 33









20150704_071556.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 36


----------



## BlueWife

Still no AF for me but all my tests keep coming back negative. What the heck is going on?!? My temps are also dropping, currently went from 97.7 to 97.2. Someone please help!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## BlueWife

BlueWife said:


> Still no AF for me but all my tests keep coming back negative. What the heck is going on?!?

And here's the X-ray type
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Blue, if your temps are dropping, usually that's a sign AF is on her way. :hugs: sorry Hun. 


Momwannabe congrats! H&H 9 months to you! I can't see it (I'm on my phone, maybe that's why) but I trust it's clear IRL! :yipee:


----------



## maybe8

Congrats to the BFPs!

I am cycle day 12...supposed to be 3 dpo but think it didn't happen. I had one temp of slightly higher and the rest below coverline. Opks starting to get darker but not positive. Oh the joy.


----------



## squirrel.

congrats momwannabe1981! :bunny: I too can't see anything on the photo, but it's so hard to capture these faint early lines! Hope you have a healthy and happy nine months!


Bluewife - Sadly if your temps are dropping and still getting BFNs then your period may be on its way soon. :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats momwannabe xx


----------



## Brandy_R

It's a squinter but it was there! Hope someone else sees it hehe
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 35


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry Brandy_R I can't see it on the picture, but it is really difficult to capture super faint lines. Tentative congrats!!! :dance: Wow, the BFPs are rolling in and we're still only a few days into July!


----------



## Brandy_R

That's ok. I can't see it too much on the pic that's posted either. You can see it a lot better on my phone. Guess I'll just wait until tomorrow


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats Brandy!!!! :wohoo: I can't see it either, but again, I trust it's there IRL! 

Lucky thread!!! Hope we all get our BFPs this month!!!


----------



## Brandy_R

I took another test to see if it would show up better but it was bfn. Go figure....I'll just fed wait until tomorrow


----------



## bombshellmom

Congrats for the BFP's ladies!!!


Maybe July will be a lucky month!!


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats momwsnnabe and brandy!!


----------



## Powell130

Congrats on the :bfp: ladies! 

Bombshell I hope its a lucky month!


----------



## ONEID

I think its ovulation time for me, is anyone really good at reading these? I heard that sometimes there could be a dip before the temp spike. Either way I will get busy tonight! Lol I think we can put me down for testing the 18th?


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats to the bfps- i can't see them either on the tests but i had a line like that with dd so i'll take your word for it! 

oneid yes you can dip down before O! i do. i usually get like 2 or 3 days low then it shoots up. :) 

afm cd 5 and vacation in 2 days. :) at least i won't have af on vacation, AND we'll be able to start opks upon our return!!!


----------



## Powell130

ONEID said:


> I think its ovulation time for me, is anyone really good at reading these? I heard that sometimes there could be a dip before the temp spike. Either way I will get busy tonight! Lol I think we can put me down for testing the 18th?

Reading what hun?


----------



## Lost7

CD8 - Finally :witch: has boogered off. Let's concentrate on Ovulating in around, hopefully 9 days. Usually is around CD17, however I have restarted taking Vitamin B6 to help lengthen my 10-11 day LP, so it may be delayed.


----------



## ONEID

Powell130 said:


> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> I think its ovulation time for me, is anyone really good at reading these? I heard that sometimes there could be a dip before the temp spike. Either way I will get busy tonight! Lol I think we can put me down for testing the 18th?
> 
> Reading what hun?Click to expand...

Reading charts :) I am pretty new to it!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

ONEID said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> I think its ovulation time for me, is anyone really good at reading these? I heard that sometimes there could be a dip before the temp spike. Either way I will get busy tonight! Lol I think we can put me down for testing the 18th?
> 
> Reading what hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Reading charts :) I am pretty new to it!Click to expand...

Try setting an alarm so that you take your temp at the same time each day. I learned that the hard way!!! 

And yes, it looks like today or tomorrow may be O day (tomorrow if your temp goes lower). Some people don't get an O dip, but lots of people do. Looks like you're on your way to yours!


----------



## Lost7

BellaRosa8302 said:


> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> I think its ovulation time for me, is anyone really good at reading these? I heard that sometimes there could be a dip before the temp spike. Either way I will get busy tonight! Lol I think we can put me down for testing the 18th?
> 
> Reading what hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Reading charts :) I am pretty new to it!Click to expand...
> 
> Try setting an alarm so that you take your temp at the same time each day. I learned that the hard way!!!
> 
> And yes, it looks like today or tomorrow may be O day (tomorrow if your temp goes lower). Some people don't get an O dip, but lots of people do. Looks like you're on your way to yours!Click to expand...

Talking of dips - Is yours implantation, do you have any cramp pains? That's one heck of a dip ;)


----------



## Powell130

ONEID said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> I think its ovulation time for me, is anyone really good at reading these? I heard that sometimes there could be a dip before the temp spike. Either way I will get busy tonight! Lol I think we can put me down for testing the 18th?
> 
> Reading what hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Reading charts :) I am pretty new to it!Click to expand...

It definitely looks like today could be O day! The next few day's temps will help narrow it down


----------



## ONEID

Lost7 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> I think its ovulation time for me, is anyone really good at reading these? I heard that sometimes there could be a dip before the temp spike. Either way I will get busy tonight! Lol I think we can put me down for testing the 18th?
> 
> Reading what hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Reading charts :) I am pretty new to it!Click to expand...
> 
> Try setting an alarm so that you take your temp at the same time each day. I learned that the hard way!!!
> 
> And yes, it looks like today or tomorrow may be O day (tomorrow if your temp goes lower). Some people don't get an O dip, but lots of people do. Looks like you're on your way to yours!Click to expand...
> 
> Talking of dips - Is yours implantation, do you have any cramp pains? That's one heck of a dip ;)Click to expand...


Hahahaha! I was doing good but that dam snooze button gets the best of me! I just figured out that my thermometer keeps the previous temp next time I turn it on so that helps :) no cramps at all anywhere but my boobs are feeling extra busty... I think that could be from just about anything though! I am a little excited to take my temp tomorrow :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Lost7 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> I think its ovulation time for me, is anyone really good at reading these? I heard that sometimes there could be a dip before the temp spike. Either way I will get busy tonight! Lol I think we can put me down for testing the 18th?
> 
> Reading what hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Reading charts :) I am pretty new to it!Click to expand...
> 
> Try setting an alarm so that you take your temp at the same time each day. I learned that the hard way!!!
> 
> And yes, it looks like today or tomorrow may be O day (tomorrow if your temp goes lower). Some people don't get an O dip, but lots of people do. Looks like you're on your way to yours!Click to expand...
> 
> Talking of dips - Is yours implantation, do you have any cramp pains? That's one heck of a dip ;)Click to expand...

Haha I hope so!!!! And yes!!! I've been having AF style cramps for 2-3 days now! Weird for this time of my cycle. FX!!!


----------



## Lost7

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Haha I hope so!!!! And yes!!! I've been having AF style cramps for 2-3 days now! Weird for this time of my cycle. FX!!!

Fingers tightly crossed, I'll be watching you when it comes to testing, I have a good feeling! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Lost7 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Haha I hope so!!!! And yes!!! I've been having AF style cramps for 2-3 days now! Weird for this time of my cycle. FX!!!
> 
> Fingers tightly crossed, I'll be watching you when it comes to testing, I have a good feeling! :hugs: :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Lost!!! You've given me hope! :D


----------



## Lost7

Aww, you're welcome. Now I don't know how well you respond to orders but I want to see a nice rise tomorrow, okay young lady? :lol:


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Aww, you're welcome. Now I don't know how well you respond to orders but I want to see a nice rise tomorrow, okay young lady? :lol:

Right?! I'm hoping for a big spike for Bella tomorrow!


----------



## Lost7

Powell130 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Aww, you're welcome. Now I don't know how well you respond to orders but I want to see a nice rise tomorrow, okay young lady? :lol:
> 
> Right?! I'm hoping for a big spike for Bella tomorrow!Click to expand...

My comment was aimed at Bella.


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Aww, you're welcome. Now I don't know how well you respond to orders but I want to see a nice rise tomorrow, okay young lady? :lol:
> 
> Right?! I'm hoping for a big spike for Bella tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> My comment was aimed at Bella.Click to expand...

And so was mine :thumbup:


----------



## Lost7

Lol, I see. Just wondered why you'd quoted my message.


----------



## Powell130

Because I was saying the same thing as you :winkwink:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Question for OPK users, do you take one every day or twice a day? I know that you can miss a surge my mere hours so do some of you take one 2 a day, for example every 12 hours at 7AM and then again at 7PM? 

I usually only did it once a day but I'm seriously contemplating doing it 2 times a day. My PCOS makes things harder in that department as well as OPKs don't always work like they should because of my hormones.


----------



## ruby83

NavyLadybug said:


> Question for OPK users, do you take one every day or twice a day? I know that you can miss a surge my mere hours so do some of you take one 2 a day, for example every 12 hours at 7AM and then again at 7PM?
> 
> I usually only did it once a day but I'm seriously contemplating doing it 2 times a day. My PCOS makes things harder in that department as well as OPKs don't always work like they should because of my hormones.

I use the Clearblue ones and they say to only check once a day. I know surges can be quick though so may be worth checking twice...


----------



## mommyxofxone

NavyLadybug said:


> Question for OPK users, do you take one every day or twice a day? I know that you can miss a surge my mere hours so do some of you take one 2 a day, for example every 12 hours at 7AM and then again at 7PM?
> 
> I usually only did it once a day but I'm seriously contemplating doing it 2 times a day. My PCOS makes things harder in that department as well as OPKs don't always work like they should because of my hormones.


personally i've only ever done once a day, because i can't afford to do more than that. i can't even believe how many tests i'd have to buy lol! i can have long waits to O so that's why i don't get that many. i can O anywhere from cd16-21. that'd be 12 tests at the most. I did it this last cycle at 6. but previously i did it at 8 right when i got home from work when trying for dd.


----------



## NavyLadybug

ruby83 said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Question for OPK users, do you take one every day or twice a day? I know that you can miss a surge my mere hours so do some of you take one 2 a day, for example every 12 hours at 7AM and then again at 7PM?
> 
> I usually only did it once a day but I'm seriously contemplating doing it 2 times a day. My PCOS makes things harder in that department as well as OPKs don't always work like they should because of my hormones.
> 
> I use the Clearblue ones and they say to only check once a day. I know surges can be quick though so may be worth checking twice...Click to expand...




mommyxofxone said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Question for OPK users, do you take one every day or twice a day? I know that you can miss a surge my mere hours so do some of you take one 2 a day, for example every 12 hours at 7AM and then again at 7PM?
> 
> I usually only did it once a day but I'm seriously contemplating doing it 2 times a day. My PCOS makes things harder in that department as well as OPKs don't always work like they should because of my hormones.
> 
> 
> personally i've only ever done once a day, because i can't afford to do more than that. i can't even believe how many tests i'd have to buy lol! i can have long waits to O so that's why i don't get that many. i can O anywhere from cd16-21. that'd be 12 tests at the most. I did it this last cycle at 6. but previously i did it at 8 right when i got home from work when trying for dd.Click to expand...

Ruby, I can't use the ClearBlue ones, if you read the package and the website, it says that it shouldn't be used by women with PCOS

Mommyofone, I use the internet cheapies, like the ones you can buy for a 50pk for 15$ so I'm personally ok with doing 2 a day


----------



## mommyxofxone

i get the wondfos. But i bought the pack for a few cycles. and even doing twice a day opks doesn't prove you'll get it with only the 25%. so i'm just assuming it's going to take me a few cycles. :(


----------



## bombshellmom

Oh I hate the OPK's! First time I've used them and I had an almost positive on the 30th (2 days before my supposed O according to FF) then the next day it was super light and I'm sitting here thinking what the actual hell because wouldn't the line have gotten darker if I was close to my surge?! Then the next day it was even lighter, and so on.


----------



## NavyLadybug

The one month I used ClearBlue's, I got 10 straight days of :) 's but no Flashing Smiley (Peak fertility) and that was ironically the month I got pregnant with the baby I just lost. So I honestly don't even know if I want to use OPKs or not or what, its all so frustrating


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Lost & Powell THANK YOU to both of you! Lost, I hope my body listens to your orders :haha: Will keep you posted!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I like the pink clearblue OPKs. Just a smilie or no smilie (no "flashing smilie" option). But, they're super expensive. I tried $tree OPKs this month & they worked great! :thumbup:


----------



## Powell130

All OPKs have the PCOS warning. But it may not effect your tests.

When I know I'm getting close to O I'll test sometimes 4x a day cuz im a POAS addict and usually get Wondfos so not much of a expense to test that much. I got 40 for $6 

This cycle I didn't have any Wondfos and knew they wouldn't ship in time and I went thru 1 box of the pink.Clear Blue digis. A box of Equate midstream tests AND a 20 pack of Answer :wacko: 
Lol just depends on your level of addiction :winkwink:


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Lost & Powell THANK YOU to both of you! Lost, I hope my body listens to your orders :haha: Will keep you posted!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you! And myself and another TTCer (she was TTC #1 with us I just cant remember her bnb name lol. She O'd yesterday) crazy how close our cycles still are and we all are still nursing our monsters!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell, That absolutely is crazy! My fingers are crossed for you, too! It would really be great if we could go through pregnancy #2 together as well!!! And especially since we're both still breastfeeding! 

Do you know what you plan on doing in regards to that?? I've tossed around tandem feeding. Not against it, but not 100% sold either. I think I'll sit back and take her lead. If she self weans, so be it. If we make it to tandem, so be it. I'd only wean if I really couldn't take nursing in pregnancy. But I really can't see myself weaning her - I've always wanted her to self wean. She normally only nurses 2-3 times daily (morning, night, and after nap (or daycare during the school year). 

What about you Powell?? And who is this other person you're talking about?! Are you not in touch via BnB?


----------



## Powell130

My fingers and toes are crossed for you!!

Her bnb name was awesomepossum. Idk if shes back on here but we're FB friends (a whole group of us moved from a Due In May thread and made a FB group because it was easier lol) 

I think I'm going to follow his lead. He definitely seems like hes not ready to wean and neither am I so not going to push it. He nurses once or twice every day or other day. Hes even gone 3-4 days without asking. How am I still producing?! Lol but when I was pregnant April-May this year he was all over me! (Maybe he'll help me thru the 2WW and give me hints) so he either likes the way my milk tasted while pregnant or knew there was another baby in there and didnt wanna share me lol either way I don't think he'll be one to stop during pregnancy. I'll play it day by day when I do get pregnant again (hopefully wont cause discomfort or anything) and see how that goes. Like you, I'm just following his lead. I do think, tho, that if he self weans before or during pregnancy, that he'll start up again after I have #2, because he LOVES LOVES his "boobies"


----------



## rockstarlove9

Well af came so I won't be testing on the sixth. Back at cd 1


----------



## Smille24

My opks are driving me mad and based on my temps ff is saying I probably O'd 10 days ago (2 days after af). Wth? I'm lost this cycle and about to throw in the towel.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

maybe8 said:


> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> Talk
> 
> I'm so glad you are not upset with my comments. I went back and forth on whether to comment or not. Everybody is always trying to be positive and encouraging that sometimes we don't say anything when we think something is possibly negative or hurtful. Reading your chart takes practice...and sometimes guess work. I'm not sure if it gets easier, as sometimes mine is really wonky and I feel as if I am making a best guess. Fertility friend has a quiz game to guess if people have ovulated, it is pretty enlightening. Your story is truly a miracle and I feel that a happy ending is there for you.
> 
> Oh no you are fine! Even my obgyn told me she didn't know how to read temp either lol I was like dang! Def symptom spotting and having a rough time at my job. I really want to find a different job but nowhere around here pays this good. :(Click to expand...
> 
> What do you do?Click to expand...
> 
> I work in a call center for a huge credit card processing company. I'm main que for tech support.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## jtr2803

Sorry for AF rockstar:hugs: hopefully July will be a lucky cycle.

Damn smile, sounds like a nightmare. I hate trying to make sense of all these lines and numbers, it'd hard work. Sending you some virtual positive vibes :flower:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Temp rose today, OPK was SLIGHTLY darker than yesterday but CM is dry. I'm irritated.... but its only 7AM, I'm not a morning person so thats probably adding to my irritation


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> My fingers and toes are crossed for you!!
> 
> Her bnb name was awesomepossum. Idk if shes back on here but we're FB friends (a whole group of us moved from a Due In May thread and made a FB group because it was easier lol)
> 
> I think I'm going to follow his lead. He definitely seems like hes not ready to wean and neither am I so not going to push it. He nurses once or twice every day or other day. Hes even gone 3-4 days without asking. How am I still producing?! Lol but when I was pregnant April-May this year he was all over me! (Maybe he'll help me thru the 2WW and give me hints) so he either likes the way my milk tasted while pregnant or knew there was another baby in there and didnt wanna share me lol either way I don't think he'll be one to stop during pregnancy. I'll play it day by day when I do get pregnant again (hopefully wont cause discomfort or anything) and see how that goes. Like you, I'm just following his lead. I do think, tho, that if he self weans before or during pregnancy, that he'll start up again after I have #2, because he LOVES LOVES his "boobies"

OMG I'm part of a FB group of us from BnB last time around also!!! Def a different one though :haha: and I know what you mean - we are def not ready to wean either! He calls them his "boobies"? LOL! My daughter calls mine her "na-nas" :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: rockstar
smille, are your cycles usually all over the place, or fairly regular??


----------



## NavyLadybug

Been doing research on charting and fertility after a miscarriage and so far I have four different answers. 

1) Count the first day of full red bleeding as CD1 (Which makes this CD16 since I bled for nearly 2 weeks and it says I was supposed to ovulate on the 3rd, My birthday ironically) 

2) Count the last day of full red bleeding as CD1 which would mean I'm supposed to ovulate on the 15th .

3) Count from the day of heaviest flow and going by that I'm supposed to ovulate on the 7th. 

4) Don't chart at all, it can take 2-6 weeks to ovulate again, which I knew but that's irritating,and resume charting once you've had your next period. 


With my other two MCs, I bled for roughly the same amount of time as a normal period, albiet slightly heavier and maybe a day or so of extra spotting. With my most recent one, I bled for 2 weeks and it has me all out of whack, emotional and angry honestly. I know, I complain a lot and I'm sorry :( I just don't have anyone who might understand (except one person, but they refuse to talk about it, which I can't begrudge them for) and I don't want to keep it bottled up and let it fester.


----------



## mommyxofxone

bombshellmom said:


> Oh I hate the OPK's! First time I've used them and I had an almost positive on the 30th (2 days before my supposed O according to FF) then the next day it was super light and I'm sitting here thinking what the actual hell because wouldn't the line have gotten darker if I was close to my surge?! Then the next day it was even lighter, and so on.

Hi hun no actually the opks are right. You o usually 24-48 hours AFTER your positive opk. So you get the surge saying it's coming. then they get lighter after. So the positive opk or close positive (some women apparently don't get the darkest line as the control) means it's coming.





rockstarlove9 said:


> Well af came so I won't be testing on the sixth. Back at cd 1

:hugs: sorry hun





cd 6! boring. :coffee:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

NavyLadybug said:


> Been doing research on charting and fertility after a miscarriage and so far I have four different answers.
> 
> 1) Count the first day of full red bleeding as CD1 (Which makes this CD16 since I bled for nearly 2 weeks and it says I was supposed to ovulate on the 3rd, My birthday ironically)
> 
> 2) Count the last day of full red bleeding as CD1 which would mean I'm supposed to ovulate on the 15th .
> 
> 3) Count from the day of heaviest flow and going by that I'm supposed to ovulate on the 7th.
> 
> 4) Don't chart at all, it can take 2-6 weeks to ovulate again, which I knew but that's irritating,and resume charting once you've had your next period.
> 
> 
> With my other two MCs, I bled for roughly the same amount of time as a normal period, albiet slightly heavier and maybe a day or so of extra spotting. With my most recent one, I bled for 2 weeks and it has me all out of whack, emotional and angry honestly. I know, I complain a lot and I'm sorry :( I just don't have anyone who might understand (except one person, but they refuse to talk about it, which I can't begrudge them for) and I don't want to keep it bottled up and let it fester.

:hugs: if you want to resume charting right away, Treat it as you may O the 7th or 15th (the 3rd has already passed, so nothing you. Can do about that one - Happy Belated Birthday!) I hear you're more fertile after a MC, so maybe if you use SMEP assuming a positive OPK on, say, July 6th, then SMEP again for a positive OPK on July 14th, maybe you'd have a good chance at catching that eggy if you O! (I say the day before because with my own personal chattering, I get my positive OPK the day before O day). 

Or, if you don't want to SMEP, just BD Every other day starting today, and go until around the 18th. 

GL to you!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Luckily, if I did somehow O on the 3rd (Which I honestly consider highly unlikely, but anything is possible) DH and I have BDed every days since the 30th.

I got a slightly darker OPK line today so I'm hoping that O is on the 7-9th (Mine do sometimes tend to be off by a day or two) If not I'll just have to keep testing until I get as close to a + as I can. DH and I plan to BD every other day (and sometimes on consecutive days) this month in the event that I don't get a positive OPK again, just like last time. 

I'm also considering doing ferning tests, does anyone here have experience with that?


----------



## Lost7

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> My fingers and toes are crossed for you!!
> 
> Her bnb name was awesomepossum. Idk if shes back on here but we're FB friends (a whole group of us moved from a Due In May thread and made a FB group because it was easier lol)
> 
> I think I'm going to follow his lead. He definitely seems like hes not ready to wean and neither am I so not going to push it. He nurses once or twice every day or other day. Hes even gone 3-4 days without asking. How am I still producing?! Lol but when I was pregnant April-May this year he was all over me! (Maybe he'll help me thru the 2WW and give me hints) so he either likes the way my milk tasted while pregnant or knew there was another baby in there and didnt wanna share me lol either way I don't think he'll be one to stop during pregnancy. I'll play it day by day when I do get pregnant again (hopefully wont cause discomfort or anything) and see how that goes. Like you, I'm just following his lead. I do think, tho, that if he self weans before or during pregnancy, that he'll start up again after I have #2, because he LOVES LOVES his "boobies"
> 
> OMG I'm part of a FB group of us from BnB last time around also!!! Def a different one though :haha: and I know what you mean - we are def not ready to wean either! He calls them his "boobies"? LOL! My daughter calls mine her "na-nas" :haha:Click to expand...


Brilliant rise there - Just what I wanted to see.
My temp stayed the same as yesterday lol - it looks like I am flatlining. :lol:
What's the Fb group? I'd like to join :)


----------



## Smille24

BellaRosa8302 said:


> :hugs: rockstar
> smille, are your cycles usually all over the place, or fairly regular??

They are pretty regular. I had a crazy cycle months ago, so I'm pretty sure it's happening again. My temp dropped significantly this morning so either today or tomorrow should be O day.


----------



## Lost7

Good luck with ovulating Smile.


----------



## LynAnne

7dpo and I've had some very light cramps, needle like pain and pulling, minor back pain and slightly itchy, tender boobs. I keep a symptoms diary and they are very similar symptoms to when I was pregnant in March with what turned out to be my little ectopic baby. I'm keeping my fingers crossed while not getting ahead of myself that in a week I might just get a nice BFP. Please!


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> My fingers and toes are crossed for you!!
> 
> Her bnb name was awesomepossum. Idk if shes back on here but we're FB friends (a whole group of us moved from a Due In May thread and made a FB group because it was easier lol)
> 
> I think I'm going to follow his lead. He definitely seems like hes not ready to wean and neither am I so not going to push it. He nurses once or twice every day or other day. Hes even gone 3-4 days without asking. How am I still producing?! Lol but when I was pregnant April-May this year he was all over me! (Maybe he'll help me thru the 2WW and give me hints) so he either likes the way my milk tasted while pregnant or knew there was another baby in there and didnt wanna share me lol either way I don't think he'll be one to stop during pregnancy. I'll play it day by day when I do get pregnant again (hopefully wont cause discomfort or anything) and see how that goes. Like you, I'm just following his lead. I do think, tho, that if he self weans before or during pregnancy, that he'll start up again after I have #2, because he LOVES LOVES his "boobies"
> 
> OMG I'm part of a FB group of us from BnB last time around also!!! Def a different one though :haha: and I know what you mean - we are def not ready to wean either! He calls them his "boobies"? LOL! My daughter calls mine her "na-nas" :haha:Click to expand...

Yes, yes he does lol gives me that hot neck feeling when we're in public and he starts SCREAMING for them lol luckily it didn't happen as often as it used to. Lmao
:happydance: for temp rises today


----------



## Lost7

Still waiting to ovulate. Since taking the Vitamin B6, I feel like it'll be soon. Got to keep watching and waiting I guess. I usually ovulate around CD17-18 so we'll see. The earliest I can take an OPK is this evening. We'll see. Fingers crossed these cramping pains are eggs getting matured and ready for the ovulation to happen!


----------



## drjo718

Just checking in. CD16 here and waiting, waiting, waiting...


----------



## Lost7

Fingers crossed for a soon ovulation for you hun. :dust:


----------



## Jean40

I had IUI yesterday morning, so my official testing date is July 18.


----------



## danielle1984

Omg!! I just got my bfp!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yay!!! Pics Danielle1984!!


----------



## Lost7

Yay! pics?! Congrats


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Ok so I broke down and I'm testing as we speak. I have one of those advanced clear blue digis. Today is 8dpo according to my peaks and 7 days til AF


----------



## bombshellmom

LekkerSlaap said:


> Ok so I broke down and I'm testing as we speak. I have one of those advanced clear blue digis. Today is 8dpo according to my peaks and 7 days til AF

Let us know what it is!!! 
FX for you!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

And that big bold not pregnant is there. Oh well one week Tim I'm out and round 2 of clomid begins


----------



## danielle1984

Here the first test! I took a second one and it was the same result!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 27


----------



## bombshellmom

Sorry girl! Try again in a couple days! xoxo:hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

Fingers crossed its not an ectopic pregnancy! I'm going to call the office tomorrow. I got no symptoms except for constipation which I had with my son during the entire pregnancy!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats Danielle1984!! 

LekkerSlaap, I didn't get a positive on an Advanced ClearBlue Digi until 12/13DPO, you're still in until the :witch: shows!


----------



## maybe8

danielle1984 said:


> Here the first test! I took a second one and it was the same result!

That is a very pretty line! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## busybee98

Hi I will be testing starting 7/24 so please put me down for then. last month was a 40 day cycle so who know what will happen. Yikes!


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> Here the first test! I took a second one and it was the same result!

:happydance: congrats mama!


----------



## vaniilla

danielle1984 said:


> Here the first test! I took a second one and it was the same result!

Huge congrats on your bfp!:happydance:


----------



## Child2Hold

Congrats to all the bfps!!!


----------



## claireanddaz

Hi, can i be added for the 16th july i will be 11dpo although will probably have a sneaky couple of tests a bit earlier with my ic's but my official testing will be the 16th with my af due on about the 19th, thanks


----------



## Powell130

I havent been added :(


----------



## drjo718

Congrats danielle!


----------



## NavyLadybug

So according to CTP, I should be ovulating in roughly 5 days and this seems to be accurate as far as to what my body is saying. My CM went from dry after I stopped bleeding to being sticky until yesterday and now to creamy and couple that with the slightly darking OPKs, so hopefully it stays on track and I can O sooner rather than later. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## jGo_18

3dpo, not much to report. A bit of cramping today... Otherwise all in all, uneventful. My wife comes home tmrw from England so I'm pretty stoked about that! Hoping this tww doesn't drag on too much.

Congrats on the bfps ladies!


----------



## AngelOb

Congrats on all the bfps! This thread moves so fast for me being gone all weekend.

The OH and I went on a whim and didn't protect on the 3rd this month. According to fertility friend I got dotted cross-hairs marking ovulation on the 2nd. It's possible but I'm not getting my hopes up. If nothing shows by the 18th I'll be testing that morning before I go to a wedding (just in case). Otherwise we were for sure trying next month so I won't be too disappointed if it waits a month.


----------



## kakae

Hey ladies, just checking in. Congrats to all the bfps already!! I think I'm due to ovulate today, first time using ff which has been helpful to log everything. Let's hope the witch stays away for us all!


----------



## momwannabe81

Powell30 me neither and it's been a while but BFPs were updated


----------



## Smille24

danielle1984 said:


> Here the first test! I took a second one and it was the same result!

Congrats on the clear :bfp:!


----------



## Powell130

momwannabe81 said:


> Powell30 me neither and it's been a while but BFPs were updated

I noticed that this morning


----------



## ruby83

Congrats Danielle1984! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Lost - thanks girl! I was psyched too! As for the FB group, it's only me & 5 other ladies who also had babies in early May of 2013. Powell & I aren't even in the same group there. Let us know how the OPKs go! 

Powell - thanks!!! And congrats on earning your crosshairs! :happydance:

Danielle - congrats on the BFP!!!! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## bombshellmom

One of my friends is posting weekly photos of her belly and it's making me so anxious and jealous right now. :dohh: trying to be happy for her but I just really want my BFP. I don't want to wait out this whole TWW. Dragging on!!! How is everyone else coping with TWW??


----------



## BellaRosa8302

bombshellmom said:


> One of my friends is posting weekly photos of her belly and it's making me so anxious and jealous right now. :dohh: trying to be happy for her but I just really want my BFP. I don't want to wait out this whole TWW. Dragging on!!! How is everyone else coping with TWW??

I know what you mean! I get so anxious about charting that I keep waking up an hour before I have to temp :wacko: last month I was temping at 6:20 AM, but kept waking at 5:00. This cycle in temping at 5:00 & keep waking at 4:00! I can't win!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

NavyLadybug said:


> Luckily, if I did somehow O on the 3rd (Which I honestly consider highly unlikely, but anything is possible) DH and I have BDed every days since the 30th.
> 
> I got a slightly darker OPK line today so I'm hoping that O is on the 7-9th (Mine do sometimes tend to be off by a day or two) If not I'll just have to keep testing until I get as close to a + as I can. DH and I plan to BD every other day (and sometimes on consecutive days) this month in the event that I don't get a positive OPK again, just like last time.
> 
> I'm also considering doing ferning tests, does anyone here have experience with that?

i do ferning love how can i help? 



danielle1984 said:


> Omg!! I just got my bfp!

huge congrats!!!!!!



bombshellmom said:


> One of my friends is posting weekly photos of her belly and it's making me so anxious and jealous right now. :dohh: trying to be happy for her but I just really want my BFP. I don't want to wait out this whole TWW. Dragging on!!! How is everyone else coping with TWW??

ugh i hate that!!! and i'm not even at O yet!!!! :dohh:


----------



## bombshellmom

BellaRosa8302 said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> One of my friends is posting weekly photos of her belly and it's making me so anxious and jealous right now. :dohh: trying to be happy for her but I just really want my BFP. I don't want to wait out this whole TWW. Dragging on!!! How is everyone else coping with TWW??
> 
> I know what you mean! I get so anxious about charting that I keep waking up an hour before I have to temp :wacko: last month I was temping at 6:20 AM, but kept waking at 5:00. This cycle in temping at 5:00 & keep waking at 4:00! I can't win!!!Click to expand...

Omg girl I think I might go crazy for the next 10 days!!!!
that has to be awful bellarosa!! :( waking up because you're so anxious for temping! Gosh I can barely handle the OPK's and thinking I'm out because I don't do them correctly lol. But seriously though only 3DPO and I'm feeling like I'm losing my mind. this is all I think about, what if it didn't work this cycle, what if what if!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Just checked my CM (TMI, sorry) and I'm perplexed. Its creamy looking, as in white and kinda thick-ish but it stretches in between my fingers? Would that be categorized as creamy or EW?


----------



## NavyLadybug

mommyxofxone said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Luckily, if I did somehow O on the 3rd (Which I honestly consider highly unlikely, but anything is possible) DH and I have BDed every days since the 30th.
> 
> I got a slightly darker OPK line today so I'm hoping that O is on the 7-9th (Mine do sometimes tend to be off by a day or two) If not I'll just have to keep testing until I get as close to a + as I can. DH and I plan to BD every other day (and sometimes on consecutive days) this month in the event that I don't get a positive OPK again, just like last time.
> 
> I'm also considering doing ferning tests, does anyone here have experience with that?
> 
> i do ferning love how can i help?
> 
> 
> 
> What's been your experience with it so far? Does it seem to give you a good sign that O is around the corner?Click to expand...


----------



## Child2Hold

AF arrived in full force right on time. :growlmad: Might be able to test at the end of the month. Will figure it out later.


----------



## purelygemini

navy~ that's hard to choose for your cm, seems like it should be creamy thought, maybe it will turn into full ewcm tomorrow?

child2hold~ sorry to hear about af arriving! i'm on cd 4 and i can still test at the end of this month but waiting just to even ovulate is already killing me lol


----------



## Dolphinleigh

So FF just changed this morning to say I was 3dpo based on temperature, yesterday it was estimating my ovulation period was this coming weekend so we have only dtd once and it was four days before ovulation, WTF, did I miss my chance this month cause if I oed three days ago could the egg have survived for us to do the deed tonight? Please help


----------



## ruby83

Dolphinleigh said:


> So FF just changed this morning to say I was 3dpo based on temperature, yesterday it was estimating my ovulation period was this coming weekend so we have only dtd once and it was four days before ovulation, WTF, did I miss my chance this month cause if I oed three days ago could the egg have survived for us to do the deed tonight? Please help

Did you notice any ewcm or ovulation pain? I hope you haven't missed it. I would keep BD just in case!


----------



## Dolphinleigh

ruby83 said:


> Dolphinleigh said:
> 
> 
> So FF just changed this morning to say I was 3dpo based on temperature, yesterday it was estimating my ovulation period was this coming weekend so we have only dtd once and it was four days before ovulation, WTF, did I miss my chance this month cause if I oed three days ago could the egg have survived for us to do the deed tonight? Please help
> 
> Did you notice any ewcm or ovulation pain? I hope you haven't missed it. I would keep BD just in case!Click to expand...

No ovulation pain (usually I have cramps on one side) and no cm, will def continue to BD esp this week since it was supposed to be o week yesterday, dam FF is making me crazy


----------



## Lost7

CD10 errghh, I have a long wait til I ovulate :cry:


----------



## mommyxofxone

NavyLadybug said:


> Luckily, if I did somehow O on the 3rd (Which I honestly consider highly unlikely, but anything is possible) DH and I have BDed every days since the 30th.
> 
> I got a slightly darker OPK line today so I'm hoping that O is on the 7-9th (Mine do sometimes tend to be off by a day or two) If not I'll just have to keep testing until I get as close to a + as I can. DH and I plan to BD every other day (and sometimes on consecutive days) this month in the event that I don't get a positive OPK again, just like last time.
> 
> I'm also considering doing ferning tests, does anyone here have experience with that?

i do ferning love how can i help? 



What's been your experience with it so far? Does it seem to give you a good sign that O is around the corner?[/QUOTE]

actually yes it really helps me a lot. i never get the full ferning like you see on some of the images, but i get pretty darn close. Since i've been doing it for a while i can tell my full fern, or for me what is full ferning. My favorite part? is that it doesn't cost anything to do it month to month. I start around cd 10 i think. maybe 12? not sure. kind of days you would start your opks. 

i take my temp. then i put the drop of spit on the microscope. and i do mean drop- if you put too much it ruins the answer. i did lots of reading, and it says take from under the tongue (just cause thats where it usually sits for a while) and put it just enough to touch the glass. then i go back to sleep. it says wait 5 minutes until dry. however, i've found mine is rarely dry in 5 minutes so thats why i do it when i temp. i usually get up like 2 hours later. so when i get up, i read it. 

usually i already have a dot of a fern starting, but sometimes there is nothing. the amount of spit greatly controls whether you get an accurate result or not. So it takes a bit of getting used to, but it's something that if i screw it up, i can always just add more spit. i don't have to worry about wasting tests! Plus i think it's pretty cool how our bodies can create patterns when we are fertile! how awesome.

if you have any questions let me know!!!



Child2Hold said:


> AF arrived in full force right on time. :growlmad: Might be able to test at the end of the month. Will figure it out later.

:hugs: sorry hun. i hope you can test later this month. i probably have to wait til august. :( booo



Lost7 said:


> CD10 errghh, I have a long wait til I ovulate :cry:

I'm cd 7 and don't usually ovulate til 20ish. when are you set to go ? so i hear you!!!


afm i leave for vacation in like 40 minutes :) so, i will see you ladies on thursday! don't forget to fill me in when i get back!!!


----------



## ruby83

mommyxofxone: You are going away AGAIN! I am jealous! Enjoy lovely xx


----------



## Lost7

Have a good vacation hun! :hugs:
I should ovulate in around 7 days, I am taking Vitamin B6 so I'm not sure how much that might influence ovulation. I feel like it was going to delay an ovulation a few months back, but I already feel ready to ovulate now if that makes sense, belly ache now for a couple of days in my ovarian area! 

Good luck to you :hugs: <3


----------



## ruby83

Lost7 said:


> Have a good vacation hun! :hugs:
> I should ovulate in around 7 days, I am taking Vitamin B6 so I'm not sure how much that might influence ovulation. I feel like it was going to delay an ovulation a few months back, but I already feel ready to ovulate now if that makes sense, belly ache now for a couple of days in my ovarian area!
> 
> Good luck to you :hugs: <3

Are you taking B6 to lengthen LP? I have seen a few ladies on the forum are taking it


----------



## Lost7

ruby83 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Have a good vacation hun! :hugs:
> I should ovulate in around 7 days, I am taking Vitamin B6 so I'm not sure how much that might influence ovulation. I feel like it was going to delay an ovulation a few months back, but I already feel ready to ovulate now if that makes sense, belly ache now for a couple of days in my ovarian area!
> 
> Good luck to you :hugs: <3
> 
> Are you taking B6 to lengthen LP? I have seen a few ladies on the forum are taking itClick to expand...

Yes I am. I typically have a 10-11 day LP. I started to take it one cycle but thought it was going to delay ovulation (I did a google search then got scared, I was taking 100mg per day). 

I've now started taking it again in a lower dose, hoping to not affect ovulation. 
I will also be using natural progesterone cream after Ovulation, as well as conceive plus during my fertile phase.


----------



## mumttc92

Joining!
Ill be testing everyday from 10dpo (22nd July)!

FX for a :bfp: this month!!!!!!


----------



## Lost7

Good luck Mumttc! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

So my temp took a huge dip today.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I woke up at 630 on the dot naturally and couldn't go back to sleep. My boobs are hurting horribly enough to make things very uncomfortable. My throat is really dry. Now it's just waiting until af shows to call in the next round of clomid.


----------



## NavyLadybug

CM is definitely creamy today, dunno what was up with yesterday but theres no doubt its just creamy now. So I'll just mark both days as creamy. 

Mommxofxone, Thank you for the input!! I definitely want to get a ferning test kit now!


----------



## purelygemini

the ferning does sound like fun! maybe it's because a microscope is involved lol


----------



## Lost7

LekkerSlaap said:


> I woke up at 630 on the dot naturally and couldn't go back to sleep. My boobs are hurting horribly enough to make things very uncomfortable. My throat is really dry. Now it's just waiting until af shows to call in the next round of clomid.

Looking at your chart you're 9dpo? It could be an implantation dip.
Hang tight, you don't know for sure :witch: is coming. GL!


----------



## NavyLadybug

OPK progression! Its kinda hard to see on a comp, but on a phone or IRL its much easier to see and tell the slight difference. I looked up OPK Progression pics and I'm matching right where I should, so I'm really really hoping O is coming soon!

https://i.imgur.com/froVDha.jpg


----------



## Lost7

Yes! Come on eggy! :spermy: is waiting :) 
Wishing you a nice ovulation hun <3


----------



## Smille24

My temp has been dropping but yesterday evening my opk was still negative. I don't have watery cm like I usually do around O either :shrug: and I usually O between cd 18-21, today is 21. We'll just keep dtd.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mumttc92 said:


> Joining!
> Ill be testing everyday from 10dpo (22nd July)!
> 
> FX for a :bfp: this month!!!!!!

:wave: hi Mum! Nice to see you're back!! Thought you were WTT in Sept/Oct! :D


----------



## DobbyForever

AF officially got me. I may be back end of July, just depends on if I O and if I get any this month. July is always stressful for SO


----------



## Child2Hold

purelygemini said:


> navy~ that's hard to choose for your cm, seems like it should be creamy thought, maybe it will turn into full ewcm tomorrow?
> 
> child2hold~ sorry to hear about af arriving! i'm on cd 4 and i can still test at the end of this month but waiting just to even ovulate is already killing me lol

Checked and I'll be testing twice in August. Unless of course this is my lucky cycle. CD2 and already waiting to ovulate and if I'll time inseminations correctly. Ugh!!! I'm going insane!!


----------



## Heatherga2015

welp AF got me ON THE FREAKING 4th of JULY!! lol oh well no more symptom watching for me. if it happens it happens.....


----------



## NavyLadybug

Looked up my projected due date for if I conceive this cycle (provided I O when I expect) and it's April 1st...... Makes me think this cycle is going to be one huge cosmic joke :( Like maybe I will I conceive but then I'll just have another repeat of last month :cry:

I know it sounds dumb but Argh!!!


----------



## purelygemini

Child2Hold said:


> purelygemini said:
> 
> 
> navy~ that's hard to choose for your cm, seems like it should be creamy thought, maybe it will turn into full ewcm tomorrow?
> 
> child2hold~ sorry to hear about af arriving! i'm on cd 4 and i can still test at the end of this month but waiting just to even ovulate is already killing me lol
> 
> Checked and I'll be testing twice in August. Unless of course this is my lucky cycle. CD2 and already waiting to ovulate and if I'll time inseminations correctly. Ugh!!! I'm going insane!!Click to expand...

yessss!!! it's like cd1 is all about going through the emotions of af showing up and then cd2 it's like let's get going and moving along lol!


----------



## Lost7

My maca just arrived. Just started taking it, CD10. Fingers crossed. Heard great things.


----------



## Heatherga2015

NavyLadybug said:


> Looked up my projected due date for if I conceive this cycle (provided I O when I expect) and it's April 1st...... Makes me think this cycle is going to be one huge cosmic joke :( Like maybe I will I conceive but then I'll just have another repeat of last month :cry:
> 
> I know it sounds dumb but Argh!!!

i feel the same way


----------



## jGo_18

So my temp plummeted this morning which made FF take my crosshairs away... Frustrating. I just manually put them back in where they were for now... But what the heck?!?


----------



## Lost7

Wow, what a dip.. How many dpo are you? FX FF sorts itself out soon for you.


----------



## jGo_18

I should be about 4dpo, at least. I tend to have slow rising temps after O so FF struggles anyway. I typically know based on everything else and being aware my temp is a slow climber. But this dip is a little aggressive...


----------



## maybe8

Lost7 said:


> My maca just arrived. Just started taking it, CD10. Fingers crossed. Heard great things.

Lost I think you take it after o


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Implantation dip? Really possible? Ff is trying to tell my I'm due to start af on Wed but all my other trackers say 6 days. How soon after implantation dip should you see a positive in the event one was pregnant?


----------



## Lost7

maybe8 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> My maca just arrived. Just started taking it, CD10. Fingers crossed. Heard great things.
> 
> Lost I think you take it after oClick to expand...

No no, daily and it takes a while to get in your system. A lot of women have fallen pregnant on the first cycle using it. I should have started on CD1, but I'm hoping it's not too late for this cycle.



> _How To Use Maca
> There are several different ways to use Maca for fertility. You can use it as a powder that you can add to juices, baked goods, smoothies, etc. You can also use it as a convenient capsule form that you can take daily as a supplement. Maca also comes as a tincture, which is a liquid form of the supplement, which can be added to drinks. Maca needs to be taken regularly for best results, so whatever option you choose, make sure to take it every day. You have to build it up in your system for best results, and that takes a lot of time_.


----------



## Lost7

LekkerSlaap said:


> Implantation dip? Really possible? Ff is trying to tell my I'm due to start af on Wed but all my other trackers say 6 days. How soon after implantation dip should you see a positive in the event one was pregnant?

IF it's an implantation dip (can be as late as 12dpo) it'll need at least 48 hours for HCG to be showing in your urine. I don't want to get your hopes up obviously, not all dips are implantation, but certainly don't rule yourself out yet.


----------



## BlueWife

So all you ladies that told me my temp was dropping and that meant AF was coming, thank you. I was completely ready for it (though it didn't take the sting of being late and thinking I might be pregnant away). I am currently on CD 3 *BUT* my period has stopped. I don't think there is any way it was ib because it was deep red and there were a few clots, but i'm thoroughly confused. My periods have never been less than 7 days and tend to be around 9 days long. I still have some cramping and am very bloated, but i'm also extremely nauseous.


----------



## Lost7

BlueWife said:


> So all you ladies that told me my temp was dropping and that meant AF was coming, thank you. I was completely ready for it (though it didn't take the sting of being late and thinking I might be pregnant away). I am currently on CD 3 *BUT* my period has stopped. I don't think there is any way it was ib because it was deep red and there were a few clots, but i'm thoroughly confused. My periods have never been less than 7 days and tend to be around 9 days long. I still have some cramping and am very bloated, but i'm also extremely nauseous.

All I can suggest is to take a test in 2 days hun. Good luck! :D


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lekker Slaap, what DPO are you? About 9? If so, then it very well could be Implantation as it occurs most often at 9DPO (though as early as 6 and as late at 12 are also very possible. Don't count yourself out until the :witch: shows!


----------



## Powell130

LekkerSlaap said:


> Implantation dip? Really possible? Ff is trying to tell my I'm due to start af on Wed but all my other trackers say 6 days. How soon after implantation dip should you see a positive in the event one was pregnant?

I had an implantation dip 12DPO but didnt get my :bfp: until 20dpo


----------



## maybe8

Lost7 said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> My maca just arrived. Just started taking it, CD10. Fingers crossed. Heard great things.
> 
> Lost I think you take it after oClick to expand...
> 
> No no, daily and it takes a while to get in your system. A lot of women have fallen pregnant on the first cycle using it. I should have started on CD1, but I'm hoping it's not too late for this cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> _How To Use Maca
> There are several different ways to use Maca for fertility. You can use it as a powder that you can add to juices, baked goods, smoothies, etc. You can also use it as a convenient capsule form that you can take daily as a supplement. Maca also comes as a tincture, which is a liquid form of the supplement, which can be added to drinks. Maca needs to be taken regularly for best results, so whatever option you choose, make sure to take it every day. You have to build it up in your system for best results, and that takes a lot of time_.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Thanks...I never saw that info only the after o stuff...I've been doing it wrong


----------



## Lost7

That's okay. We all learn new things every day. :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Got my :bfp: today at 9 DPO! :happydance: :dance: :bunny: :cloud9: :yipee: <3

Good luck and lots of :dust: ladies! :D


Spoiler
https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/20150706_110840_zpssgp7icq2.jpeg


----------



## bombshellmom

KalonKiki said:


> Got my :bfp: today at 9 DPO! :happydance: :dance: :bunny: :cloud9: :yipee: <3
> 
> Good luck and lots of :dust: ladies! :D
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/20150706_110840_zpssgp7icq2.jpeg

CONGRATS GIRL I KNEW YOU WOULD!!!! :D :happydance:


----------



## Rq120

I'm out. Early AF this month.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats, KalonKiki!!


----------



## Lost7

Congrats Kalon! :hugs: Happy and healthy 9 months for you. 

Sorry the :witch: arrived Rq.


----------



## Thisismyyear

KalonKiki said:


> Got my :bfp: today at 9 DPO! :happydance: :dance: :bunny: :cloud9: :yipee: <3
> 
> Good luck and lots of :dust: ladies! :D
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/20150706_110840_zpssgp7icq2.jpeg

Congrats!


----------



## Thisismyyear

How many BFPs do we have now? Definitely more than 4!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I believe we're nearing 8 or 9 :bfp:!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Lucky thread, lucky thread! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## bombshellmom

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Lucky thread, lucky thread! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

I know right!!! Hopefully the luck sticks around LOL.:thumbup:


----------



## TerriLou

Hi all, is it ok for me to join in? I'm 15 dpo and have had 3 negative tests. My normal lp is 12 days, so I'm confused. I've had cramps since yesterday morning, so feel like AF should be here, but nothing! Still keeping everything crossed, despite the negative tests.

Congrats to those of you who've already got your bfps this month. H & H 9 months.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh my gosh so much to catch up on and I am on my phone so I'll try my best to answer on the things I remember! :)

Congrats KalonKiki and Danielle! So so exciting!!' 

Navy, you can do two Opks a day, make sure to never test before 10am or you can get false positives. I test around 12pm until they get darker and then I test 12pm and 4pm in case I miss the surge! Good luck! 

It's cd8 for me and I am happy that my Opks are totally negative and no sign of O yet. I am happy because last month I ovulated cd10 and it wasn't a mature follicle so if I ovulate later it means the follie is growing and the metformin is helping regulate my cycle :)


----------



## danielle1984

KalonKiki said:


> Got my :bfp: today at 9 DPO! :happydance: :dance: :bunny: :cloud9: :yipee: <3
> 
> Good luck and lots of :dust: ladies! :D
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/20150706_110840_zpssgp7icq2.jpeg

Congrats!!!! Woohoo to another bfp!


----------



## danielle1984

Just got back from the doctor's office and he confirm it! Now just wanting for obgyn to give me a call and book an ultrasound asap!


----------



## bombshellmom

I'm feeling out this cycle because of just barely coming off the pill last month. 

For some reason it's really bring me down, but the TWW is making me crazy anyway so..:shrug:


----------



## bombshellmom

danielle1984 said:


> Just got back from the doctor's office and he confirm it! Now just wanting for obgyn to give me a call and book an ultrasound asap!

Congrats!!! :)


----------



## ruby83

KalonKiki: Congrats! That is so early for a BFP too! What symptoms made you test early? :happydance:


----------



## ONEID

Wow! Congraaaatttss :) I hope I can steal some luck from this thread also! My temp has dipped and CM is fertile. Let's hope my temp spikes tomorrow and stays there!!! Good luck to everyone still hoping :)


----------



## Powell130

Good luck oneid!!


----------



## KalonKiki

ruby83 said:


> KalonKiki: Congrats! That is so early for a BFP too! What symptoms made you test early? :happydance:

I actually started testing yesterday so that I could see exactly when I would get my :bfp: if I turned out to get pregnant this month and really wanted to see the :bfp: progression. Yesterday's test was stark white, I was not expecting such an obvious :bfp: this morning!

Congrats Danielle, H&H 9 months! :D :flower:


----------



## Smille24

Congrats! 

Afm I FINALLY got a + opk and have been cramping all day. My temp was very low this morning (2nd day in a row) so I'm hoping for a rise tomorrow or the next day. Af will be a couple days off now, but at least I'm almost in the tww.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Can I join you ladies? I don't even know when I'm supposed to test because my cycles are all messed up so I'm gonna start from when my period comes, it's supposed to be here this week I think so that would make it starting to test on July 26th let's say! I'm back and ready to get this on!


----------



## momwannabe81

don't worry about adding me, i lost the baby today :cry:


----------



## KalonKiki

momwannabe81 said:


> don't worry about adding me, i lost the baby today :cry:

I'm so sorry hun! I hope that you get your beautiful rainbow baby soon. :hugs: :hug:


----------



## ruby83

momwannabe81 said:


> don't worry about adding me, i lost the baby today :cry:

I am so sorry hon! :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Smille24 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Afm I FINALLY got a + opk and have been cramping all day. My temp was very low this morning (2nd day in a row) so I'm hoping for a rise tomorrow or the next day. Af will be a couple days off now, but at least I'm almost in the tww.

YAY! :happydance:


----------



## bombshellmom

momwannabe81 said:


> don't worry about adding me, i lost the baby today :cry:

What happened hunny?! Hope you are ok


----------



## Smille24

I am so sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## NavyLadybug

momwannabe81 said:


> don't worry about adding me, i lost the baby today :cry:


:hug: I'm so sorry :cry: :hug:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

momwannabe81 said:


> don't worry about adding me, i lost the baby today :cry:

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## ONEID

momwannabe81 said:


> don't worry about adding me, i lost the baby today :cry:

I am truly incredibly sorry. It is such an unfair thing.


----------



## Powell130

momwannabe81 said:


> don't worry about adding me, i lost the baby today :cry:

Oh no hun I'm so sorry to hear that! :hug:


----------



## AngelOb

Kalonkiki: congrats on your bfp!

mumwannabe: I'm so so sorry hun :hug: stay strong


----------



## danielle1984

Mumwannabee: I'm sorry to hear :( big hugs

Kalonkiki: Congrats!! Happy 9 months :)


----------



## ONEID

Ok lovelies. I need help. I have never used these stripes before, only the digital. I have been told that if the lines are not the same colour, it's a negative. The top one was yesterday, bottom one this morning. To me, the top one is close to the same, would you count it as a positive?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## AngelOb

Oneid: personally I haven't used them but I would say that the top one looks positive :)


----------



## ruby83

ONEID said:


> Ok lovelies. I need help. I have never used these stripes before, only the digital. I have been told that if the lines are not the same colour, it's a negative. The top one was yesterday, bottom one this morning. To me, the top one is close to the same, would you count it as a positive?

I would say the top one is pretty much the same!


----------



## Powell130

I vote almost positive. The test line looks a tad lighter. I bet you'll have a strong positive tomorrow!


----------



## ONEID

Powell130 said:


> I vote almost positive. The test line looks a tad lighter. I bet you'll have a strong positive tomorrow!

I am a little excited to take my temp tomorrow to see what that can tell me! I have dipped pretty low the past two days. :)


----------



## momwannabe81

bombshellmom said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> don't worry about adding me, i lost the baby today :cry:
> 
> What happened hunny?! Hope you are okClick to expand...

I guess its what u would call a chemical but to me it was a bfp but af showed up anyways. Had v light bfps since saturday and still v faint but i guess that's y they never got dark, after 12 years i was for sure this was going to be it but af had other plans for me.:cry::cry:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: Momwannabe! I am SO sorry for you Hun! :hug:


----------



## bombshellmom

momwannabe81 said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> don't worry about adding me, i lost the baby today :cry:
> 
> What happened hunny?! Hope you are okClick to expand...
> 
> I guess its what u would call a chemical but to me it was a bfp but af showed up anyways. Had v light bfps since saturday and still v faint but i guess that's y they never got dark, after 12 years i was for sure this was going to be it but af had other plans for me.:cry::cry:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry momwannabe!! I had a chemical last month. It is devastating. My doctor did tell me that it is easy to conceive again after a chemical pregnancy just like it is after a miscarriage etc. Fx to you if you try again this cycle!! I hope you feel better, xx :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

I vote positive also.


----------



## MariposaTam

AF showed up today to some heavy cramps :( 2 days early as has been the norm these past couple of months. Was only to be expected since we only did the one insemination this month, but one can't help but to dream. Congrats on all the bfp's! 

So sorry momwannabe-chemicals suck. They really mess with your head :'(


----------



## LekkerSlaap

So sorry :(


----------



## ruby83

MariposaTam said:


> AF showed up today to some heavy cramps :( 2 days early as has been the norm these past couple of months. Was only to be expected since we only did the one insemination this month, but one can't help but to dream. Congrats on all the bfp's!
> 
> So sorry momwannabe-chemicals suck. They really mess with your head :'(

Sorry hon! FX for next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

So sorry momwannabe :hugs:


----------



## Dannixo

momwannabe81 said:


> Powell30 me neither and it's been a while but BFPs were updated

I must of missed both of your names. Your both being added now.


----------



## Sunshine00

Momwannabe so so sorry!


----------



## Dannixo

I have updated the front page. Sorry for being Mia. I have four foster children, work full-time and babysit. I have been busy. Welcome to all the newest members I apologize for the delay in adding you. Sorry for those the nasty witch got, I hope to see you in the August thread. Congratulations to the BFP's. I'm sorry for those of you who've lost your angels. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dannixo

Here is the August thread 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2324375-august-fair.html#post35779713


----------



## jGo_18

What is my bloody temp doing!?! These are the lowest post-o temps I've ever had! Am I out before I've really even begun?


----------



## Lost7

I have no idea why they're so low hun. Have you started taking any medication or vitamins that might be affecting it?

As for me: CD11. Negative CB dual this morning and still negative this afternoon. A lot darker than what I usually get this early into my cycle, so I'm hoping I may ovulate a little sooner. :hugs:

Looks darker on the midstream, not just in the photograph.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

jGo_18 said:


> What is my bloody temp doing!?! These are the lowest post-o temps I've ever had! Am I out before I've really even begun?

I have stupidly low temps the past 2 days (4/5dpo). Way below cover line. I have known for a few weeks this cycle was a bust and my chart confirms it. :shrug: At least I have an idea of when AF is due at least. My chart puts me at 5dpo today.

Does anyone have an idea why temps would be so low at all? Xx


----------



## NavyLadybug

jGo_18 said:


> What is my bloody temp doing!?! These are the lowest post-o temps I've ever had! Am I out before I've really even begun?




Teeny Weeny said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> What is my bloody temp doing!?! These are the lowest post-o temps I've ever had! Am I out before I've really even begun?
> 
> I have stupidly low temps the past 2 days (4/5dpo). Way below cover line. I have known for a few weeks this cycle was a bust and my chart confirms it. :shrug: At least I have an idea of when AF is due at least. My chart puts me at 5dpo today.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea why temps would be so low at all? XxClick to expand...

My Dr has told me that low temps after O can be the result of low Progesterone, as that is the hormone that causes the temp rise. I have low P so I have to take it starting from the day after O to help support a pregnancy.


----------



## momwannabe81

bombshellmom said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> don't worry about adding me, i lost the baby today :cry:
> 
> What happened hunny?! Hope you are okClick to expand...
> 
> I guess its what u would call a chemical but to me it was a bfp but af showed up anyways. Had v light bfps since saturday and still v faint but i guess that's y they never got dark, after 12 years i was for sure this was going to be it but af had other plans for me.:cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry momwannabe!! I had a chemical last month. It is devastating. My doctor did tell me that it is easy to conceive again after a chemical pregnancy just like it is after a miscarriage etc. Fx to you if you try again this cycle!! I hope you feel better, xx :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm trying to get over it but still hard:cry:. I'm going for it again this cycle and hoping that it works this time and not end again. The only positive thing right now is that at least i know i can get pregnant. Do any of u suggest anything i could take to improve my egg quality? I'm taking prenatals and baby aspiring but nothing else, i'm waiting for the clinic to call me with instructions.


----------



## Powell130

momwannabe81 said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> don't worry about adding me, i lost the baby today :cry:
> 
> What happened hunny?! Hope you are okClick to expand...
> 
> I guess its what u would call a chemical but to me it was a bfp but af showed up anyways. Had v light bfps since saturday and still v faint but i guess that's y they never got dark, after 12 years i was for sure this was going to be it but af had other plans for me.:cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry momwannabe!! I had a chemical last month. It is devastating. My doctor did tell me that it is easy to conceive again after a chemical pregnancy just like it is after a miscarriage etc. Fx to you if you try again this cycle!! I hope you feel better, xx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to get over it but still hard:cry:. I'm going for it again this cycle and hoping that it works this time and not end again. The only positive thing right now is that at least i know i can get pregnant. Do any of u suggest anything i could take to improve my egg quality? I'm taking prenatals and baby aspiring but nothing else, i'm waiting for the clinic to call me with instructions.Click to expand...

Royal jelly, bee pollen, propolis and raw honey!


----------



## Powell130

Dannixo said:


> I have updated the front page. Sorry for being Mia. I have four foster children, work full-time and babysit. I have been busy. Welcome to all the newest members I apologize for the delay in adding you. Sorry for those the nasty witch got, I hope to see you in the August thread. Congratulations to the BFP's. I'm sorry for those of you who've lost your angels. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Goodness you're a busy lady!! Thanx for the welcome and the add!!.


----------



## jGo_18

Lost7 said:


> I have no idea why they're so low hun. Have you started taking any medication or vitamins that might be affecting it?
> 
> As for me: CD11. Negative CB dual this morning and still negative this afternoon. A lot darker than what I usually get this early into my cycle, so I'm hoping I may ovulate a little sooner. :hugs:
> 
> Looks darker on the midstream, not just in the photograph.

No new vitamins. I take prenatals daily and vitex from CD1-Ovulation and then stop. Not doing anything differently :(


----------



## jGo_18

NavyLadybug said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> What is my bloody temp doing!?! These are the lowest post-o temps I've ever had! Am I out before I've really even begun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> What is my bloody temp doing!?! These are the lowest post-o temps I've ever had! Am I out before I've really even begun?Click to expand...
> 
> I have stupidly low temps the past 2 days (4/5dpo). Way below cover line. I have known for a few weeks this cycle was a bust and my chart confirms it. :shrug: At least I have an idea of when AF is due at least. My chart puts me at 5dpo today.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea why temps would be so low at all? XxClick to expand...
> 
> My Dr has told me that low temps after O can be the result of low Progesterone, as that is the hormone that causes the temp rise. I have low P so I have to take it starting from the day after O to help support a pregnancy.Click to expand...

I wondered if that was it, except I've never had this issue. I'm a slow riser, yes, but it goes well up and stays up every cycle so it's just weird this cycle is so unlike all the previous. I really hope it's not a bad sign, but not feeling real secure about that.


----------



## Lost7

jGo_18 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea why they're so low hun. Have you started taking any medication or vitamins that might be affecting it?
> 
> As for me: CD11. Negative CB dual this morning and still negative this afternoon. A lot darker than what I usually get this early into my cycle, so I'm hoping I may ovulate a little sooner. :hugs:
> 
> Looks darker on the midstream, not just in the photograph.
> 
> No new vitamins. I take prenatals daily and vitex from CD1-Ovulation and then stop. Not doing anything differently :(Click to expand...

As previously mentioned low post-O temps might be to do with low progesterone. It's worth visiting the GP for a progesterone test. If you fall pregnant you'll need the progesterone to help sustain the pregnancy and support it hun. <3


----------



## NavyLadybug

jGo_18 said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> What is my bloody temp doing!?! These are the lowest post-o temps I've ever had! Am I out before I've really even begun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> What is my bloody temp doing!?! These are the lowest post-o temps I've ever had! Am I out before I've really even begun?Click to expand...
> 
> I have stupidly low temps the past 2 days (4/5dpo). Way below cover line. I have known for a few weeks this cycle was a bust and my chart confirms it. :shrug: At least I have an idea of when AF is due at least. My chart puts me at 5dpo today.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea why temps would be so low at all? XxClick to expand...
> 
> My Dr has told me that low temps after O can be the result of low Progesterone, as that is the hormone that causes the temp rise. I have low P so I have to take it starting from the day after O to help support a pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered if that was it, except I've never had this issue. I'm a slow riser, yes, but it goes well up and stays up every cycle so it's just weird this cycle is so unlike all the previous. I really hope it's not a bad sign, but not feeling real secure about that.Click to expand...

It's entirely possible that its was simply and odd cycle, everyone woman has a few at some point. If continues, perhaps speak to your Dr?


----------



## Heatherga2015

IM EXCITED FOR ALL YOU LADIES....MY FXXXXXX FOR YOU!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Heather! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Smille24

Major temp rise this morning and fxd it stays up! My cramps and cm are gone so I really think yesterday was it. We dtd yesterday evening and every other day or every 2 days for the last week.


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> What is my bloody temp doing!?! These are the lowest post-o temps I've ever had! Am I out before I've really even begun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> What is my bloody temp doing!?! These are the lowest post-o temps I've ever had! Am I out before I've really even begun?Click to expand...
> 
> I have stupidly low temps the past 2 days (4/5dpo). Way below cover line. I have known for a few weeks this cycle was a bust and my chart confirms it. :shrug: At least I have an idea of when AF is due at least. My chart puts me at 5dpo today.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea why temps would be so low at all? XxClick to expand...
> 
> My Dr has told me that low temps after O can be the result of low Progesterone, as that is the hormone that causes the temp rise. I have low P so I have to take it starting from the day after O to help support a pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered if that was it, except I've never had this issue. I'm a slow riser, yes, but it goes well up and stays up every cycle so it's just weird this cycle is so unlike all the previous. I really hope it's not a bad sign, but not feeling real secure about that.Click to expand...

Maybe you geared up to O but didn't?


----------



## Heatherga2015

Lost7 said:


> Thanks Heather! :hugs: :dust:

Lost7 i hear you know about the Mucinex thing does it help and what kind do you get or is another one better?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lost7, she's referring to the Mucinex vs Robitussin :) 



I'm getting slightly more excited, checked my CM to find that watery, slightly EWish CM has started!! EEEE!!!


----------



## Powell130

I've used both! (Robitussen & mucinex) not at the same time tho haha


----------



## Lost7

I'm tempted to start it today, I swear Ovulation will be earlier this cycle. I hope these cramping pains are the eggs maturing and becoming strong enough. :dust:


----------



## BlueWife

Witch has officially hit. No more guessing and hoping for this month, I'm out. Good luck to everyone else, it's been such a positive month for so many. Here's hoping that continues!!


----------



## jGo_18

Smille24 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> What is my bloody temp doing!?! These are the lowest post-o temps I've ever had! Am I out before I've really even begun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> What is my bloody temp doing!?! These are the lowest post-o temps I've ever had! Am I out before I've really even begun?Click to expand...
> 
> I have stupidly low temps the past 2 days (4/5dpo). Way below cover line. I have known for a few weeks this cycle was a bust and my chart confirms it. :shrug: At least I have an idea of when AF is due at least. My chart puts me at 5dpo today.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea why temps would be so low at all? XxClick to expand...
> 
> My Dr has told me that low temps after O can be the result of low Progesterone, as that is the hormone that causes the temp rise. I have low P so I have to take it starting from the day after O to help support a pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered if that was it, except I've never had this issue. I'm a slow riser, yes, but it goes well up and stays up every cycle so it's just weird this cycle is so unlike all the previous. I really hope it's not a bad sign, but not feeling real secure about that.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you geared up to O but didn't?Click to expand...

If that's the case, I'm absolutely out. My monitor confirmed as it always does so Idk.


----------



## Lost7

It is possible to get a positive OPK / Peak on a monitor and not actually ovulate.


----------



## momwannabe81

Powell130 said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> don't worry about adding me, i lost the baby today :cry:
> 
> What happened hunny?! Hope you are okClick to expand...
> 
> I guess its what u would call a chemical but to me it was a bfp but af showed up anyways. Had v light bfps since saturday and still v faint but i guess that's y they never got dark, after 12 years i was for sure this was going to be it but af had other plans for me.:cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry momwannabe!! I had a chemical last month. It is devastating. My doctor did tell me that it is easy to conceive again after a chemical pregnancy just like it is after a miscarriage etc. Fx to you if you try again this cycle!! I hope you feel better, xx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to get over it but still hard:cry:. I'm going for it again this cycle and hoping that it works this time and not end again. The only positive thing right now is that at least i know i can get pregnant. Do any of u suggest anything i could take to improve my egg quality? I'm taking prenatals and baby aspiring but nothing else, i'm waiting for the clinic to call me with instructions.Click to expand...
> 
> Royal jelly, bee pollen, propolis and raw honey!Click to expand...

when and how much royal jelly would i take and raw honey?


----------



## jGo_18

Lost7 said:


> It is possible to get a positive OPK / Peak on a monitor and not actually ovulate.

I didn't do opks this cycle and my monitor is not an opk monitor. It's been far more accurate than opks so it's just hard to believe that suddenly nothing is working. Ugh so frustrated!


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> I'm tempted to start it today, I swear Ovulation will be earlier this cycle. I hope these cramping pains are the eggs maturing and becoming strong enough. :dust:

With my bfp cycle, I started it right after AF was gone


----------



## Powell130

momwannabe81 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> don't worry about adding me, i lost the baby today :cry:
> 
> What happened hunny?! Hope you are okClick to expand...
> 
> I guess its what u would call a chemical but to me it was a bfp but af showed up anyways. Had v light bfps since saturday and still v faint but i guess that's y they never got dark, after 12 years i was for sure this was going to be it but af had other plans for me.:cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry momwannabe!! I had a chemical last month. It is devastating. My doctor did tell me that it is easy to conceive again after a chemical pregnancy just like it is after a miscarriage etc. Fx to you if you try again this cycle!! I hope you feel better, xx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to get over it but still hard:cry:. I'm going for it again this cycle and hoping that it works this time and not end again. The only positive thing right now is that at least i know i can get pregnant. Do any of u suggest anything i could take to improve my egg quality? I'm taking prenatals and baby aspiring but nothing else, i'm waiting for the clinic to call me with instructions.Click to expand...
> 
> Royal jelly, bee pollen, propolis and raw honey!Click to expand...
> 
> when and how much royal jelly would i take and raw honey?Click to expand...

I take royal jelly all cycle. 500mg 3x a day
Tbsp (ish. I dont measure, just squirt it in my mouth lmao) of RAW honey, gotta be raw. 
Raw honey and cinnamon work GREAT together for fertility!! Sometimes the powder spice isnt actual cinnamon so I get the pills so theres no guessing


----------



## Powell130

jGo_18 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> It is possible to get a positive OPK / Peak on a monitor and not actually ovulate.
> 
> I didn't do opks this cycle and my monitor is not an opk monitor. It's been far more accurate than opks so it's just hard to believe that suddenly nothing is working. Ugh so frustrated!Click to expand...

It wouldn't be unreasonable that you're just having an 'off' cycle
Your coverline looks kinda off tho


----------



## bombshellmom

Lost7 said:


> I'm tempted to start it today, I swear Ovulation will be earlier this cycle. I hope these cramping pains are the eggs maturing and becoming strong enough. :dust:

FX for you Lost!! I wish our bodies were more predictable! I have 26-33 day cycles so sometimes it's confusing for me too lol


----------



## bombshellmom

BlueWife said:


> Witch has officially hit. No more guessing and hoping for this month, I'm out. Good luck to everyone else, it's been such a positive month for so many. Here's hoping that continues!!

Sorry about the witch bluewife! FX for you this cycle! xx


----------



## rebecca822

Sorry momwanna, what a disappointment! Fx to you that next month will be your month!


----------



## Lost7

jGo_18 said:


> I didn't do opks this cycle and my monitor is not an opk monitor. It's been far more accurate than opks so it's just hard to believe that suddenly nothing is working. Ugh so frustrated!

I don't understand. What kind of monitor is it? I have the advanced CB monitor. What does the monitor confirm ovulation by, surely it's a peak just like any other monitor / opk. 

If it's measuring the LH just like the others, then again - it's possible to have a peak or positive and not actually ovulate. Google it if you need more information. A peak or positive is not a guaranteed ovulation.


----------



## jGo_18

Powell130 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> It is possible to get a positive OPK / Peak on a monitor and not actually ovulate.
> 
> I didn't do opks this cycle and my monitor is not an opk monitor. It's been far more accurate than opks so it's just hard to believe that suddenly nothing is working. Ugh so frustrated!Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldn't be unreasonable that you're just having an 'off' cycle
> Your coverline looks kinda off thoClick to expand...

That's because FF gave me crosshairs at that line and then took them away completely when I got a low temp... So I manually put it back in so that I have some kind of base to go off of. The only setting that gives me anything now is just to base it off my monitor... 

I'll just keep in mind that either no ovulation has or will happen or I'm having some progesterone issues. Either way, I suppose I'm as good as out this cycle.


----------



## Lost7

I think I'm going to resign from this thread. I've asked twice now to be put on the main page. Everyone else's' names appear but mine. Wondering if I have done or said something out of turn? :shock:
I read the post from the OP saying she's got a busy life and finally caught up but my name still hasn't appeared for some reason. Maybe it's a genuine mistake. Who knows. Wish you all well with your :bfp: - I'll be stalking another thread. I don't kinda feel wanted here anymore. :cry:


----------



## jGo_18

Lost7 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't do opks this cycle and my monitor is not an opk monitor. It's been far more accurate than opks so it's just hard to believe that suddenly nothing is working. Ugh so frustrated!
> 
> I don't understand. What kind of monitor is it? I have the advanced CB monitor. What does the monitor confirm ovulation by, surely it's a peak just like any other monitor / opk.
> 
> If it's measuring the LH just like the others, then again - it's possible to have a peak or positive and not actually ovulate. Google it if you need more information. A peak or positive is not a guaranteed ovulation.Click to expand...

I use the Ovacue. It's an internal monitor. First you use an oral piece that measure electrodes in saliva & projects out when you are most fertile. Then you switch to an vaginal monitor that you use daily until AF shows, it reads whatever in cm & confirms O when/if it happens. I know it's possible to get positives and not actually O, it's just been so clear with my ovacue it's hard to believe it didn't happen at all. But what do I know.


----------



## jGo_18

Lost7 said:


> I think I'm going to resign from this thread. I've asked twice now to be put on the main page. Everyone else's' names appear but mine. Wondering if I have done or said something out of turn? :shock:
> I read the post from the OP saying she's got a busy life and finally caught up but my name still hasn't appeared for some reason. Maybe it's a genuine mistake. Who knows. Wish you all well with your :bfp: - I'll be stalking another thread. I don't kinda feel wanted here anymore. :cry:

:( hate to see you go!! I think you are quite wanted here by the ladies, regardless of whether your name is listed!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Don't go Lost! There are SO many of us - I had to ask OP 2x to be added also. I'm certain it's nothing personal.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Don't go Lost!! 

As a side note, I wish I could afford one of those monitors like the OvaCue...... So much money!


----------



## rebecca822

Lost7 said:


> I think I'm going to resign from this thread. I've asked twice now to be put on the main page. Everyone else's' names appear but mine. Wondering if I have done or said something out of turn? :shock:
> I read the post from the OP saying she's got a busy life and finally caught up but my name still hasn't appeared for some reason. Maybe it's a genuine mistake. Who knows. Wish you all well with your :bfp: - I'll be stalking another thread. I don't kinda feel wanted here anymore. :cry:

I'm sure it's not personal. Hopefully you'll decide to stick around.
I was on last months thread and op didn't update when af showed. I'm sure it's just a mistake.


----------



## jGo_18

I have the mobile version. We set money aside for awhile so we had one really good tool. Since we are at the mercy of a donor I just thought I should make the investment to hopefully make this as easy as possible since we can't just dtd whenever.


----------



## NavyLadybug

jGo_18 said:


> I have the mobile version. We set money aside for awhile so we had one really good tool. Since we are at the mercy of a donor I just thought I should make the investment to hopefully make this as easy as possible since we can't just dtd whenever.


Oh I didn't mean anything by it, I hope you didn't take it that way! :hugs: If DH and I were at a point that we needed everything we could I would definitely have gotten one too, but so far, we're hoping that the usual methods will do the trick and get a sticky!


----------



## jGo_18

NavyLadybug said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> I have the mobile version. We set money aside for awhile so we had one really good tool. Since we are at the mercy of a donor I just thought I should make the investment to hopefully make this as easy as possible since we can't just dtd whenever.
> 
> 
> Oh I didn't mean anything by it, I hope you didn't take it that way! :hugs: If DH and I were at a point that we needed everything we could I would definitely have gotten one too, but so far, we're hoping that the usual methods will do the trick and get a sticky!Click to expand...

oh no I didn't! I was just saying I totally understand. when I first found it I was like... there is no way the wife is gonna agree to letting me drop this much $$ on this. but ultimately, I think it's almost paid for itself, since I can shy away from opks a bit. (since you know how us POAS addicts get! haha!)


----------



## NavyLadybug

I will fully admit that I have paid $200+ in OPKs since 2011 LOL So I totally see the use!


----------



## jGo_18

Just something else, for comparison sake, these current temps are looking lower than even previous pre-o temps... Has my blood just gone cold? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Flueky88

Well, AF showed today ladies. I didn't expect bfp so I am okay :) hope this is the magic cycle I would love an April baby like me :)

Oh and good luck for rest of you ladies!


----------



## jGo_18

sorry flueky :/ hope next cycle is yours!


----------



## NavyLadybug

jGo, I'd chalk it up to a weird cycle! Doesn't mean your out, just that you were weird for a month LOL


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks jGo! :dust: for you


----------



## jtr2803

Good luck for next cycle flueky :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Lost7 said:


> I think I'm going to resign from this thread. I've asked twice now to be put on the main page. Everyone else's' names appear but mine. Wondering if I have done or said something out of turn? :shock:
> I read the post from the OP saying she's got a busy life and finally caught up but my name still hasn't appeared for some reason. Maybe it's a genuine mistake. Who knows. Wish you all well with your :bfp: - I'll be stalking another thread. I don't kinda feel wanted here anymore. :cry:

Don't go! You are wanted!


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> What is my bloody temp doing!?! These are the lowest post-o temps I've ever had! Am I out before I've really even begun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> What is my bloody temp doing!?! These are the lowest post-o temps I've ever had! Am I out before I've really even begun?Click to expand...
> 
> I have stupidly low temps the past 2 days (4/5dpo). Way below cover line. I have known for a few weeks this cycle was a bust and my chart confirms it. :shrug: At least I have an idea of when AF is due at least. My chart puts me at 5dpo today.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea why temps would be so low at all? XxClick to expand...
> 
> My Dr has told me that low temps after O can be the result of low Progesterone, as that is the hormone that causes the temp rise. I have low P so I have to take it starting from the day after O to help support a pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered if that was it, except I've never had this issue. I'm a slow riser, yes, but it goes well up and stays up every cycle so it's just weird this cycle is so unlike all the previous. I really hope it's not a bad sign, but not feeling real secure about that.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you geared up to O but didn't?Click to expand...
> 
> If that's the case, I'm absolutely out. My monitor confirmed as it always does so Idk.Click to expand...

Don't count yourself out until af shows.


----------



## bombshellmom

Lost7 said:


> I think I'm going to resign from this thread. I've asked twice now to be put on the main page. Everyone else's' names appear but mine. Wondering if I have done or said something out of turn? :shock:
> I read the post from the OP saying she's got a busy life and finally caught up but my name still hasn't appeared for some reason. Maybe it's a genuine mistake. Who knows. Wish you all well with your :bfp: - I'll be stalking another thread. I don't kinda feel wanted here anymore. :cry:

You're wanted!! :) don't leave! :hugs:


----------



## ONEID

Lost7 said:


> I think I'm going to resign from this thread. I've asked twice now to be put on the main page. Everyone else's' names appear but mine. Wondering if I have done or said something out of turn? :shock:
> I read the post from the OP saying she's got a busy life and finally caught up but my name still hasn't appeared for some reason. Maybe it's a genuine mistake. Who knows. Wish you all well with your :bfp: - I'll be stalking another thread. I don't kinda feel wanted here anymore. :cry:

Please stay lost! I think we were test buddies last thread. I have also asked to be put for 18th but maybe I got missed too. We are all cheering for you even if you are not on the list!!


----------



## Powell130

Lost! Done leave! I'm sure it was an oversight


----------



## dove830

jGo_18 said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> What is my bloody temp doing!?! These are the lowest post-o temps I've ever had! Am I out before I've really even begun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> What is my bloody temp doing!?! These are the lowest post-o temps I've ever had! Am I out before I've really even begun?Click to expand...
> 
> I have stupidly low temps the past 2 days (4/5dpo). Way below cover line. I have known for a few weeks this cycle was a bust and my chart confirms it. :shrug: At least I have an idea of when AF is due at least. My chart puts me at 5dpo today.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea why temps would be so low at all? XxClick to expand...
> 
> My Dr has told me that low temps after O can be the result of low Progesterone, as that is the hormone that causes the temp rise. I have low P so I have to take it starting from the day after O to help support a pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered if that was it, except I've never had this issue. I'm a slow riser, yes, but it goes well up and stays up every cycle so it's just weird this cycle is so unlike all the previous. I really hope it's not a bad sign, but not feeling real secure about that.Click to expand...

Maybe you haven't o'd yet?? What happens if you take away your manual o day and c line??


----------



## jGo_18

dove830 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> What is my bloody temp doing!?! These are the lowest post-o temps I've ever had! Am I out before I've really even begun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> What is my bloody temp doing!?! These are the lowest post-o temps I've ever had! Am I out before I've really even begun?Click to expand...
> 
> I have stupidly low temps the past 2 days (4/5dpo). Way below cover line. I have known for a few weeks this cycle was a bust and my chart confirms it. :shrug: At least I have an idea of when AF is due at least. My chart puts me at 5dpo today.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea why temps would be so low at all? XxClick to expand...
> 
> My Dr has told me that low temps after O can be the result of low Progesterone, as that is the hormone that causes the temp rise. I have low P so I have to take it starting from the day after O to help support a pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered if that was it, except I've never had this issue. I'm a slow riser, yes, but it goes well up and stays up every cycle so it's just weird this cycle is so unlike all the previous. I really hope it's not a bad sign, but not feeling real secure about that.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you haven't o'd yet?? What happens if you take away your manual o day and c line??Click to expand...

if I take it out - there is no crosshairs. I get a line if I set FF to the monitor setting. At this point, I can't try again this cycle and since I always have 29-31 day cycles I'll just leave the lines so I know when AF is coming... not much else I can do about this cycle =(


----------



## dove830

Not sure where you are located, but is it hot? Do you have a fan or air conditioner blowing on you?


----------



## jGo_18

dove830 said:


> Not sure where you are located, but is it hot? Do you have a fan or air conditioner blowing on you?

It has been hot and I have had both the air conditioner on and a fan, but for the most part have still felt hot... which actually added to my surprise a few times with the lower temps


----------



## Powell130

Sleeping in a cooler environment than usual can most definitely lower your temp even if you dont feel cooler. Remember progesterone is warming so maybe your cancelling out your warmer temps?


----------



## jGo_18

I always sleep with a fan on, I need the white noise, so I would think my body would have long since adapted to that. the air conditioner was on during my last cycle too and yet my temps were abnormally high post-o... 

nothing is making sense =(


----------



## Dannixo

Lost7 said:


> I think I'm going to resign from this thread. I've asked twice now to be put on the main page. Everyone else's' names appear but mine. Wondering if I have done or said something out of turn? :shock:
> I read the post from the OP saying she's got a busy life and finally caught up but my name still hasn't appeared for some reason. Maybe it's a genuine mistake. Who knows. Wish you all well with your :bfp: - I'll be stalking another thread. I don't kinda feel wanted here anymore. :cry:

I went through and updated this entire thread yesterday. Your name was added so apparently my auto correct erased it. It happens a lot. I use my phone. Before you flip out you could send my a private message. If you want to find a new thread that's fine. That's your choice. I'm extremely busy and try my best to keep everything up to date. There are a lot more of you this month than usual. I apologize if you felt offended. It has nothing to do with you.


----------



## Powell130

Found my old BFP chart on a zombie thread and over laid it with my current cycle.....

What y'all think?!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-07-20-58-49.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bombshellmom

Powell130 said:


> Found my old BFP chart on a zombie thread and over laid it with my current cycle.....
> 
> What y'all think?!

FX it's your month!! Crazy how you had this question last time with your LO!! You're making me wish I was charting LOL to see if I have similar temps as you!!


----------



## Powell130

Right? I didnt even remember having the same concern last time!


----------



## jGo_18

Powell130 said:


> Found my old BFP chart on a zombie thread and over laid it with my current cycle.....
> 
> What y'all think?!

What was your coverline like on that old one??? The lower end temps are making me feel a little hopeful about my low post-o temps!


----------



## Powell130

jGo_18 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Found my old BFP chart on a zombie thread and over laid it with my current cycle.....
> 
> What y'all think?!
> 
> What was your coverline like on that old one??? The lower end temps are making me feel a little hopeful about my low post-o temps!Click to expand...

Here it is pinned at O and cover line
Cover line on the old one was 97.0
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-07-21-22-23.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sunshine00

Help?? So I tested last night with a frer because I've just been feeling lots of symptoms and off and lo and behold it was BFP. I should only be about 10dpo today so 9dpo on test day, which is really shocking to me that I got a BFP. I was already scheduled today for a blood test to test my progesterone ( I get it tested every month on CD22) so I asked to throw an HCG quant on there just to check for sure. Here in az we have a lab named Theranos that gets test results back REALLY fast. Like my blood results came back already. My progesterone is really good at 33!! But my hcg was 15.2. Terribly low. I had 3 mc last year alone (4 total), and already am feeling pretty hopeless with those numbers. Has anyone else experienced this with positive results? Its so hard to stay positive with my track record. :nope:

I'd like to post my pictures but I have no idea how to do it.


----------



## Powell130

My beta at 21dpo was 240. The number doesn't matter so much as the progression. Hcg doubles every 48(ish) hours. Do you have second bloods scheduled?


----------



## Sunshine00

[/attach]
 



Attached Files:







07-07-15 (640x360).jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sunshine, a cautious congrats to you! To post a pic, click on "go advanced" (make sure you're on the desktop version of BnB) & click the paper clip to attach an image. Hope that helps & good luck, Hun!


----------



## Sunshine00

Yes I'll retest blood on Thursday. I know the number doesn't matter much but 15 is barley even what they consider pregnant right? These next 2 days are going to be so hard waiting.


----------



## Sunshine00

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Sunshine, a cautious congrats to you! To post a pic, click on "go advanced" (make sure you're on the desktop version of BnB) & click the paper clip to attach an image. Hope that helps & good luck, Hun!

Thank you...I figured it out after playing with it a bit. I'm pretty computer illiterate most days! Thank you also for the cautious congrats. I was actually afraid to post anything on here in case I jinx myself, that sounds dumb right? :shrug:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

No... You're being cautious. I don't blame you. It's hard to celebrate when you're afraid of being hurt again. I hope your line keeps getting darker & your bloods come back much higher on Thursday!


----------



## Powell130

Sunshine00 said:


> Yes I'll retest blood on Thursday. I know the number doesn't matter much but 15 is barley even what they consider pregnant right? These next 2 days are going to be so hard waiting.

I was told at the ER not to get my hopes up because I probably wasnt pregnant (that's exactly what the doc actually said to me!) With 240.

It's very possible you implanted two or so days ago and your levels are just starting to increase!! Sometimes being so in tune with everything thats going on can suck because of situations like this. Had you not been tracking and testing and such and was none the wiser you wouldnt find out til your levels were nice and high!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi everyone, so I talked to my doc today and he's going to refer me to a gyno and we are going to start a round of clomid and progesterone to help, Adam and I have been trying for a year this month to no avail and I have yet to even have a positive pregnancy test, so we are starting with the next step.


----------



## ONEID

Sunshine00 said:


> [/attach]

Awesome sunshine! Congrats girl! What a lucky thread!


----------



## KalonKiki

Sunshine00 said:


> [/attach]

That is such a clear :bfp: Sunshine, no squinting needed at all to see that one! It's so dark for 9 DPO too. Congrats hun, I hope that you have a H&H 9 months. :hugs: :dust: :flower:

Like Powell said what's more important is if your HCG levels are doubling properly, not the # itself. FXed that when you have your next bloods done that your HCG levels have doubled! I'm very sorry for your losses and I really hope that this is your rainbow baby.


----------



## ruby83

Sunshine00 said:


> [/attach]

Congrats Sunshine! That is a very clear line for such early days! Are you getting a follow up blood test in a couple of days to see the progress?


----------



## Sunshine00

ruby83 said:


> Sunshine00 said:
> 
> 
> [/attach]
> 
> Congrats Sunshine! That is a very clear line for such early days! Are you getting a follow up blood test in a couple of days to see the progress?Click to expand...

yes I'll be repeating the blood test on Thursday and keeping my fingers crossed tightly for at least doubled numbers.


----------



## purelygemini

A cautious congrats to you sunshine! Can't wait to hear how the next blood test goes for you


----------



## jtr2803

Congratulations sunshine! This thread is unbelievable :happydance:

I hope things progress quickly for you sweet mama, fingers crossed and lots of baby dust :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Big congrats on the :bfp: sunshine, I hope the levels keep rising :hugs:


:dust: Lots of luck for everyone testing soon! :dust:


----------



## Lost7

Dannixo said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to resign from this thread. I've asked twice now to be put on the main page. Everyone else's' names appear but mine. Wondering if I have done or said something out of turn? :shock:
> I read the post from the OP saying she's got a busy life and finally caught up but my name still hasn't appeared for some reason. Maybe it's a genuine mistake. Who knows. Wish you all well with your :bfp: - I'll be stalking another thread. I don't kinda feel wanted here anymore. :cry:
> 
> I went through and updated this entire thread yesterday. Your name was added so apparently my auto correct erased it. It happens a lot. I use my phone. Before you flip out you could send my a private message. If you want to find a new thread that's fine. That's your choice. I'm extremely busy and try my best to keep everything up to date. There are a lot more of you this month than usual. I apologize if you felt offended. It has nothing to do with you.Click to expand...

Thank you for adding me.
I appreciate you're busy but since I asked twice I just thought it may have been something personal against me. Obviously that's not the case, so I apologize. :hugs: I have 6 children so I know what it's like to be busy. I'm only usually online during the day time whilst 5 of them are at school. :hugs:


Well ladies, I must say I am excited. I started the Guaifenesin yesterday, after only one dose - guess what? 
Last night I saw CM! Not only saw it but felt it too. I've updated my Journal with the picture. It's creamy at the moment but also watery too. 
After my last child (Last June 2014), I seemed to have dried up. :oops: So really impressed that this is already working. :happydance:

We baby danced last night (felt good not to use lube), also first thing this morning. :sex:
I will continue to use fertility lubricants during my fertile phase.

I'm also really impressed at my pre-O temps, they're not moving much on the chart. Can't wait to ovulate and be in the two week wait to then start testing! :happydance: 

CB dual fertility monitor this morning said LOW. I should get a high tomorrow, that's if the Vitamin B6 hasn't delayed it somewhat. I keep having cramps like I am going to ovulate soon but no such luck. Hopefully it's the eggs maturing. I've had cramps on CD10 & 11 on my left side. Now I'm CD12, they're on my right side. Since I had Fraternal twins in 2010 (no family history), I'm wondering if my body is going to ovulate two eggs again! :shock:

Also, huge thank you to all the lovely ladies who wanted me to stay here :hugs:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Sunshine00, like its been said, the numbers don't matter as much as the progression!! Anything over a 5 is considered pregnant, its only if it fails to increase when there is a problem, take a look at this CHART, my Dr showed me the EXACT same little square in his office! Fxed this is your sticky bean!! 

Lost, so glad things are looking so good, maybe more twins!


----------



## Lost7

Maybe - who knows! :D


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hope I'm not too late to join? I'll be testing on the 14th if AF hasn't shown by then. That'll AF CD26 which is the latest I've gone since coming off bcp this time, I already have period cramps so I'm probably out but this thread seems so successful I thought I'd join!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Good luck to you, sweet Mama!


----------



## Lost7

Good luck Angeloftroy! :dust:
Wishing you all the best, you never know those 'cramps' could be implantation. Never lose hope hun, wishing you well <3 :dust: :hugs:


----------



## jGo_18

Well I woke up to a higher temp, thank god. And then went in and went back thru my temps so far - I had adjusted one due to waking early and used a bbt adjuster. I set it back to what it actually was and just recorded my early wake up... And wouldn't ya know, crosshairs. I'm not sure I fully agree with where O day landed, just based on cm and cp, but I guess we will go with it. Ending up with O-3 & O-2 for our insems makes me a little concerned. Hopefully those swimmers were strong enough to live that long.


----------



## maybe8

jGo_18 said:


> I always sleep with a fan on, I need the white noise, so I would think my body would have long since adapted to that. the air conditioner was on during my last cycle too and yet my temps were abnormally high post-o...
> 
> nothing is making sense =(

Have you tested your thermometer during the day? It could be the battery.


----------



## jGo_18

maybe8 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> I always sleep with a fan on, I need the white noise, so I would think my body would have long since adapted to that. the air conditioner was on during my last cycle too and yet my temps were abnormally high post-o...
> 
> nothing is making sense =(
> 
> Have you tested your thermometer during the day? It could be the battery.Click to expand...

That dawned on me last night so I took my temp and then made my wife temp too - we got very different temps so I'm hoping that means it's still working ok :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Most thermometers will say LO, ER (Error) or simply not turn on once the battery is low. :) 

Maybe grab a new one at Walmart or something and give it a shot?


----------



## trishpalac

Positive OPK and EWCM yesterday. I've been taking Maca Root and Vitex this cycle. Has anyone taken both together? I'm not sure if I should stop taking the Vitex after O or not. Any insight, ladies?? :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

FX'd that this is your cycle, trishpalac!! I know that Lost7 is taking Maca Root but I don't know if she's taken Vitex or not though


----------



## Powell130

Yay for the temp rise Jgo! Back above your cover line! :happydance:

Bet it was an estrogen dip

The luteal phase begins right after ovulation. During the first part of this phase, estrogen levels briefly dip and then rise again and remain high, while progesterone kicks in, reaching its zenith. If you don't get pregnant and implantation of the fertilized egg doesn't happen, both hormones fall during this phase. The waning hormones result in menstrual bleeding and the start of a new cycle, she says.


----------



## Lost7

NavyLadybug said:


> FX'd that this is your cycle, trishpalac!! I know that Lost7 is taking Maca Root but I don't know if she's taken Vitex or not though

NLB is right. I'm taking Maca Root :happydance:
Not sure what is Vitex is or if it's available in the UK and I'm not taking it. :flower:


----------



## Smille24

Sweetmama26 said:


> Hi everyone, so I talked to my doc today and he's going to refer me to a gyno and we are going to start a round of clomid and progesterone to help, Adam and I have been trying for a year this month to no avail and I have yet to even have a positive pregnancy test, so we are starting with the next step.

Fxd the meds work the 1st cycle.


----------



## Lost7

Just off to take my Guaifenesin (it tastes nasty), so I'll do two OPK's to cheer myself up at the same time. :lol:


----------



## jGo_18

Trishpalac - I take vitex. I always stop once I confirm O. I read it can have reverse effects of you do implant, so just to be safe I only take it from CD1 - O. Not sure on the maca tho.


----------



## jGo_18

Powell130 said:


> Yay for the temp rise Jgo! Back above your cover line! :happydance:
> 
> Bet it was an estrogen dip
> 
> The luteal phase begins right after ovulation. During the first part of this phase, estrogen levels briefly dip and then rise again and remain high, while progesterone kicks in, reaching its zenith. If you don't get pregnant and implantation of the fertilized egg doesn't happen, both hormones fall during this phase. The waning hormones result in menstrual bleeding and the start of a new cycle, she says.

I do often see that estrogen dip - just never below a cover line so that's weird. But at least I have crosshairs now!


----------



## bombshellmom

6DPO!!! Feeling some nausea this morning - not sure if from a possible UTI though!! Felt a heck of a lot of twinges last night!


----------



## jGo_18

Bombshell - looks like we are cycle buddies! Apparently I'm 6dpo today too :) just minor cramps here, some twinges. When I found out I was pregnant with my son it was during a doctor visit because of a uti!


----------



## Powell130

bombshellmom said:


> 6DPO!!! Feeling some nausea this morning - not sure if from a possible UTI though!! Felt a heck of a lot of twinges last night!

That's the kinda stuff I like to hear bombshell!! I'm gonna be symptom spotting hardcore today!!

JGO im 6DPO too! Look like all 3 of us are!


----------



## bombshellmom

Powell130 said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 6DPO!!! Feeling some nausea this morning - not sure if from a possible UTI though!! Felt a heck of a lot of twinges last night!
> 
> That's the kinda stuff I like to hear bombshell!! I'm gonna be symptom spotting hardcore today!!
> 
> JGO im 6DPO too! Look like all 3 of us are!Click to expand...

Whoo hoo!! We are! FX for both of you JGO and Powell !! We don't have long - but yet seems so far!!

Hurray for symptom spotting lol, this is madness! I am keeping a notebook full of every thing I feel that could be related to implantation. Anyone else feel out for a bit but then you start thinking and think maybe you're not out? I keep fighting with myself constantly over this.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

YES bombshell! I've been doing it all day for the past 3 days!! :haha:


----------



## bombshellmom

BellaRosa8302 said:


> YES bombshell! I've been doing it all day for the past 3 days!! :haha:

Just wish we could see into our bodies and watch what's happening!!! I'd probably never get anything done but oh well lol I'd rather watch eggie!

:coffee: snailing on


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yes I can't get myself to agree on anything!:haha:


----------



## jGo_18

Nice Powell! When are you two testing? I have a pretty long lp, so my test date isn't until 7.18 - which is also my 1st wedding anniversary!

I'm trying NOT to symptom spot this time. I suppose if there is something I really can't ignore or explain away, i'll note it!


----------



## ONEID

Lol. I am not even sure if I have ovulated... And took a PG test this morning. It was of course negative lol. I had a positive ovulation on test on cycle day 12.. But temps only substantially climbing today... Whatcha all think? Does FF automatically put the ovulation line down once it's sure?


----------



## bombshellmom

jGo_18 said:


> Nice Powell! When are you two testing? I have a pretty long lp, so my test date isn't until 7.18 - which is also my 1st wedding anniversary!
> 
> I'm trying NOT to symptom spot this time. I suppose if there is something I really can't ignore or explain away, i'll note it!

I'm testing on the 15th! It's one day before AF is supposed to arrive according to FF. I've stopped the same pill I was on, before as well. I think my periods came back normal right away so hoping this is the same! I was only on the pill for 2 months!

Congrats on your wedding anniversary!! <3 ours is July 21st!! It'll be 4 years for us! Special month for us both! :flower:
I suppose it's better to not symptom spot LOL I tell myself not to but I can't not do it


----------



## tryin4another

Hi ladies could you add me to this board.

I have a few questions, 
I'm 7dpo today and this is my 13th cycle , my partner has MFI so we used donor sperm this month. I'm pretty fertile so here goes 

1DPO NOTHING

2DPO NOTHING 

3DPO NOT MUCH EXCEPT ALOT OF CREAMY CM

4DPO NOT MUCH 

5DPO AN ABUNDANCE OF CREAMY CM (tmi) CRAMPS, SLIGHT SORE NIPPLES, UTERINE TWINGES 

6DPO LOTS OF CM, CRAMPS , COLDSORE UP NOSE, SORE BACK (usually I feel fine from OV till about12dpo , just usually gas and light light cramps) 

7DPO TODAY I HAVE WOKEN UP WITH SWOLLEN LYMPH NODES IN MY NECK REALLY SWOLLEN , PAINFUL TO TOUCH BUT NO SORE THROAT , ALSO STILL HAVE COLDSORE AND MY GUMS HAVE BEEN SORE
GAS HASNT REARED ITS UGLY HEAD WHICH I USUALLY HAVE AND MY BREASTS ARE NOT THAT SORE WHICH IS VERY UNUSUAL. HAS ANYONE ELSE EXPERIENCES SWOLLEN LYMPH NODES AS AN EARLY PG SYMPTOM

ANYWAY ILL UPDATE GOOD LUCK EVERYONE XXX


----------



## trishpalac

Lost7 said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> FX'd that this is your cycle, trishpalac!! I know that Lost7 is taking Maca Root but I don't know if she's taken Vitex or not though
> 
> NLB is right. I'm taking Maca Root :happydance:
> Not sure what is Vitex is or if it's available in the UK and I'm not taking it. :flower:Click to expand...

Do you take the Maca Root for your entire cycle?


----------



## tryin4another

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Lost7

trishpalac said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> FX'd that this is your cycle, trishpalac!! I know that Lost7 is taking Maca Root but I don't know if she's taken Vitex or not though
> 
> NLB is right. I'm taking Maca Root :happydance:
> Not sure what is Vitex is or if it's available in the UK and I'm not taking it. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you take the Maca Root for your entire cycle?Click to expand...

Yes hun. Some people say it takes up to 3 cycles to get into your system but many report a :bfp: the first cycle they start taking it. :flower:


----------



## Powell130

ONEID said:


> Lol. I am not even sure if I have ovulated... And took a PG test this morning. It was of course negative lol. I had a positive ovulation on test on cycle day 12.. But temps only substantially climbing today... Whatcha all think? Does FF automatically put the ovulation line down once it's sure?

What mode are you using? I noticed Advanced takes longer to give me crosshairs. But yes, it'll do it itself after a sustained temp rise above your cover line. But it looks like you'll get them in a day or two!


----------



## Powell130

jGo_18 said:


> Nice Powell! When are you two testing? I have a pretty long lp, so my test date isn't until 7.18 - which is also my 1st wedding anniversary!
> 
> I'm trying NOT to symptom spot this time. I suppose if there is something I really can't ignore or explain away, i'll note it!

My FF test date is the 21st! I have long cycles lol

I'm a huge symptom spotter haha


----------



## bombshellmom

Powell130 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Nice Powell! When are you two testing? I have a pretty long lp, so my test date isn't until 7.18 - which is also my 1st wedding anniversary!
> 
> I'm trying NOT to symptom spot this time. I suppose if there is something I really can't ignore or explain away, i'll note it!
> 
> My FF test date is the 21st! I have long cycles lol
> 
> I'm a huge symptom spotter hahaClick to expand...

Powell, I'm stalking that photo you posted about the days of implantation :D


----------



## AngelofTroy

I have no idea when to test really, last cycle was 24 days which will be Sunday, cycle before that 26 days which would be Tuesday, pre bcp cycles were 28 days... Which wouldn't be until Thursday. But I have pre period cramps already (CD20)... Oh and just to confuse things more I had random EWCM on CD17 :wacko: so Oz 'glow' cycle tracker isn't predicting my period until Monday 20th!!!! :dohh:


----------



## tryin4another

Bombshell and others can I buddy you , I'm around the same DPO as you guys xx


----------



## tryin4another

Hey everyone I am only 7DPO but I think I might of implanted at 5 dpo I just had a 6 hour hold as I'm a poas addict could someone please look at this it looks more pink in real life xx I'll just work out how to post it xx


----------



## tryin4another

Please tell me someone can see it its first month using donor sperm and my lymph nodes are out like mad COLDSORE 5dpo mad uterine twinges xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## NavyLadybug

tryin4another said:


> Please tell me someone can see it its first month using donor sperm and my lymph nodes are out like mad COLDSORE 5dpo mad uterine twinges xx

I defintely see something but:

A) What brand is that? I see the second line but it looks partially incomplete which could indicate a dye bleed (I've had this happen)

B) How long after the test did the line show up?


Also, the nodes and cold sore are probably unrelated and you may need antibiotics. And of course, re-test in 24-48 hours! Sending you :hugs: and a tentative congrats!


----------



## Smille24

tryin4another said:


> Please tell me someone can see it its first month using donor sperm and my lymph nodes are out like mad COLDSORE 5dpo mad uterine twinges xx

I'd test in a couple of days and see if it gets darker. I see something.


----------



## bombshellmom

tryin4another said:


> Bombshell and others can I buddy you , I'm around the same DPO as you guys xx

Hey! Of course, 6DPO here - FX for you, hoping we all get that BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## tryin4another

It came up within about 2-3 minutes and it looks like a complete line in person albeit thin , keep in mind I'm only 7dpo , but thank you I really really hope this is it for me it's been such a long road for us xxx :winkwink::baby:


----------



## tryin4another

It's the one step early pregnancy xx


----------



## tryin4another

Hey bombshell , when r u testing xx


----------



## tryin4another

I have had so much creamy CM to the point where my bum has felt wet TMI , I'm usually dry from O till AF , my breasts usually hurt under the armpits but I don't have sore boobs at all xx
Really hoping for all our BFPs and thank you for the cautious congrats xx


----------



## bombshellmom

tryin4another said:


> Hey bombshell , when r u testing xx

I'll be testing the 15th, 1 day before AF is due according to FF. what about you?


----------



## ONEID

Powell130 said:


> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> Lol. I am not even sure if I have ovulated... And took a PG test this morning. It was of course negative lol. I had a positive ovulation on test on cycle day 12.. But temps only substantially climbing today... Whatcha all think? Does FF automatically put the ovulation line down once it's sure?
> 
> What mode are you using? I noticed Advanced takes longer to give me crosshairs. But yes, it'll do it itself after a sustained temp rise above your cover line. But it looks like you'll get them in a day or two!Click to expand...


Ok, so I am very new. I see the term crosshairs a lot but have not figured out what it means! I will have to see what my temp says tomorrow. I am feeling this is a lucky thread!!! I think I am using advanced because it's on a free trial right now. Good luck to you darlin!


----------



## tryin4another

Bombshell look above I have tested I'm just going to see if it progresses x


----------



## bombshellmom

tryin4another said:


> Bombshell look above I have tested I'm just going to see if it progresses x

Nice! I'm too scared to test at 7dpo-10dpo - would drive me nuts trying to see a line!! Had a chemical last month and the line was faint so I'd probably be worried it would be a chemical again :( then again I have anxiety so I worry about everything lol. Good luck!


----------



## tryin4another

Thank u ladies I know it's early , can anyone tweak it maybe , I feel pregnant , the only other times I've "felt pregnant" is when I was with my daughter and when I had a CP in December but in December I didn't get a positive till 13DPO , I'm taking an early BFP as a better sign , I've put it on countdown to pregnancy and so far in 5 mins 11 people have said positive 1 unsure which was actually me xxx I'll keep u updated xx but as of now I'm hesitantly saying BFP xxxx


----------



## Sunshine00

NavyLadybug said:


> Sunshine00, like its been said, the numbers don't matter as much as the progression!! Anything over a 5 is considered pregnant, its only if it fails to increase when there is a problem, take a look at this CHART, my Dr showed me the EXACT same little square in his office! Fxed this is your sticky bean!!
> 
> Lost, so glad things are looking so good, maybe more twins!

Thank you! I talked more with my doctor today who said pretty much the same things as a lot of you ladies, so I appreciate all the support and help talking me off the ledge. She said since it is so early, that's probably why its so low. I can't help but go to that bad place whenever I see things like low number because of our past. I just asked my hus this morning if this is ever going to get easier and he said probably not. I feel like I'll never be able to have a worry free pregnancy, even though that is probably the main thing I need to focus on. 
Thank you all again!


----------



## bombshellmom

Felt two sharp pains on the right side of my uterus and it kinda felt like a shooting pain going through my vagina! This happened twice, wonder if it has anything to do with implantation...


lmao hopeful, eh?


----------



## Thisismyyear

Congrats Sunshine! I always had a good feeling about this thread! 

I understand you being cautious. I still spend most of my time on this board rather than the first trimester board. I'm still scared to celebrate!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Sunshine00 said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine00, like its been said, the numbers don't matter as much as the progression!! Anything over a 5 is considered pregnant, its only if it fails to increase when there is a problem, take a look at this CHART, my Dr showed me the EXACT same little square in his office! Fxed this is your sticky bean!!
> 
> Lost, so glad things are looking so good, maybe more twins!
> 
> Thank you! I talked more with my doctor today who said pretty much the same things as a lot of you ladies, so I appreciate all the support and help talking me off the ledge. She said since it is so early, that's probably why its so low. I can't help but go to that bad place whenever I see things like low number because of our past. I just asked my hus this morning if this is ever going to get easier and he said probably not. I feel like I'll never be able to have a worry free pregnancy, even though that is probably the main thing I need to focus on.
> Thank you all again!Click to expand...

You're welcome, Sunshine!


----------



## tryin4another

Sounds good Bombshellmom , could easily be implantation and apparently getting pregnant after a CP or a miscarriage is actually a lot more likely xx easier


----------



## Sunshine00

Thisismyyear said:


> Congrats Sunshine! I always had a good feeling about this thread!
> 
> I understand you being cautious. I still spend most of my time on this board rather than the first trimester board. I'm still scared to celebrate!

Yeah I know what you mean. Hopefully my next blood test will tell me more. Is it customary after you get a BFP to leave the 2ww feed? I'm totally new to all this and I don't want to offend anyone. 

Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Smille24

My opk was darker than the control line and I always ovulate on the same day as those. I had cramps last night and some today again. Maybe I didn't O 2 days ago :shrug:. At least we dtd the last 2 nights! I had a feeling my temp would drop this morning and I was right.


----------



## tryin4another

Sunshine00 said:


> Thisismyyear said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Sunshine! I always had a good feeling about this thread!
> 
> I understand you being cautious. I still spend most of my time on this board rather than the first trimester board. I'm still scared to celebrate!
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean. Hopefully my next blood test will tell me more. Is it customary after you get a BFP to leave the 2ww feed? I'm totally new to all this and I don't want to offend anyone.
> 
> Congrats on your BFP!Click to expand...

I am unsure of this also as I don't even know if this is my BFP xx congrats on yours guys x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

ONEID said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> Lol. I am not even sure if I have ovulated... And took a PG test this morning. It was of course negative lol. I had a positive ovulation on test on cycle day 12.. But temps only substantially climbing today... Whatcha all think? Does FF automatically put the ovulation line down once it's sure?
> 
> What mode are you using? I noticed Advanced takes longer to give me crosshairs. But yes, it'll do it itself after a sustained temp rise above your cover line. But it looks like you'll get them in a day or two!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so I am very new. I see the term crosshairs a lot but have not figured out what it means! I will have to see what my temp says tomorrow. I am feeling this is a lucky thread!!! I think I am using advanced because it's on a free trial right now. Good luck to you darlin!Click to expand...

Hi OneID! :wave: check out my chart attached in my signature. Crosshairs are the red lines crossed in my chart. The vertical line is my detected ovulation date. The horizontal line is called the cover line. Basically, after ovulation, you want your temperatures to be above the cover line. Does that make sense? :flower:


----------



## Thisismyyear

tryin4another said:


> Sunshine00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thisismyyear said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Sunshine! I always had a good feeling about this thread!
> 
> I understand you being cautious. I still spend most of my time on this board rather than the first trimester board. I'm still scared to celebrate!
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean. Hopefully my next blood test will tell me more. Is it customary after you get a BFP to leave the 2ww feed? I'm totally new to all this and I don't want to offend anyone.
> 
> Congrats on your BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> I am unsure of this also as I don't even know if this is my BFP xx congrats on yours guys xClick to expand...

I had considered that too. I'm not ready to commit to the first tri board. Should I just be stalking this thread and not commenting? Meaning not being able to offer any encouragement and congrats to the ladies testing later in the month? I really don't know.


----------



## jGo_18

you bfp ladies are more than welcome to continue to hang out here! all of us waiting appreciate the support and having people who were successful confirm if they experienced anything those waiting are experiencing!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I don't know if I can speak for everyone, but I don't mind having you around. It's not like we kick you out bc you got your BFP :haha:


----------



## bombshellmom

BellaRosa8302 said:


> I don't know if I can speak for everyone, but I don't mind having you around. It's not like we kick you out bc you got your BFP :haha:

LOL yeah - none of you preggo's are allowed here anymore!! Joking!

:haha: I think it's nice like JGO said, gives us all hope


----------



## MelaMommy

AF showed at 12DPO. On to the next. ='(


----------



## bombshellmom

MelaMommy said:


> AF showed at 12DPO. On to the next. ='(

Sorry about AF :hugs: FX for you in your new cycle!! Are you using any OPK's or temping??


----------



## jGo_18

so sorry melamommy :hugs:


----------



## TerriLou

Hi All, little update - I got my bfp this morning. Pregnant 1-2.

Excited and nervous, I hope it sticks this time.

Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## tryin4another

I think I'll hang around then to see if there is progression , it's just so obvious in person that I would say I got my BFP but until I get confirmation on a digital I'll wait lol , also has anyone any experience with CP , I had one in December and I was thinking should I ask for a HCG test Beta thing , would they do one for me ???
Xxx thanks ladies xx


----------



## jGo_18

congrats terrilou!!


----------



## bombshellmom

TerriLou said:


> Hi All, little update - I got my bfp this morning. Pregnant 1-2.
> 
> Excited and nervous, I hope it sticks this time.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you.

Congrats!!! :) :hugs: Hoping for a H&H 9 months for you!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Tryin4another - I've had two CPs, most Drs will do in their office when you go to confirm your pregnancy, especially if requested and you have a history of MC


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats TerriLou!


----------



## tryin4another

NavyLadybug said:


> Tryin4another - I've had two CPs, most Drs will do in their office when you go to confirm your pregnancy, especially if requested and you have a history of MC

Thanks , that's good to know I may phone tomorrow xxx


----------



## Thisismyyear

TerriLou said:


> Hi All, little update - I got my bfp this morning. Pregnant 1-2.
> 
> Excited and nervous, I hope it sticks this time.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you.

Congrats! Great news! 

How many DPO are you?


----------



## tryin4another

TerriLou said:


> Hi All, little update - I got my bfp this morning. Pregnant 1-2.
> 
> Excited and nervous, I hope it sticks this time.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you.

Congratulations x x x H and H 9 months x


----------



## Heatherga2015

WHAT did you BFP ladies do differently this month????:shrug:


----------



## Thisismyyear

Heatherga2015 said:


> WHAT did you BFP ladies do differently this month????:shrug:

This time round I got my BFP first month we tried but last time it took longer. last time I was changed my diet, stopped drinking completely, cut out caffeine and took various vitamins. Then we were going away and I decided I wanted to enjoy the holiday so we took a TTC break. I drank wine most nights and generally relaxed. I got my BFP that month. 

So this time I decided to use the same relaxed approached and I guess it works for us. It helped that we were on holiday again and therefore not too
Tired to BD. 

Good luck with whatever you try!


----------



## Brandy_R

Well ladies I got a bfn today! I was still having the faintest bfps ever since sat so I wasn't sure and today it was neg.


----------



## tryin4another

Well I used donor sperm hips up on a pillow for 30 minutes and used pre seed , that was it for me x


----------



## tryin4another

MelaMommy said:


> AF showed at 12DPO. On to the next. ='(

So sorry hunni xx


----------



## tryin4another

Brandy_R said:


> Well ladies I got a bfn today! I was still having the faintest bfps ever since sat so I wasn't sure and today it was neg.

I'm really sorry hunni xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Terrilou, congrats!!! H&H 9 to you! :happydance:

Mela, so sorry :hugs: good luck next cycle!

Brandy, so incredibly sorry for your loss. FX you get your rainbow soon :hug:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Heatherga2015 said:


> WHAT did you BFP ladies do differently this month????:shrug:

I didn't get my BFP this cycle (haven't even tested yet) but I got my BFP for my DD using SMEP, OPKs, & preseed (& charting BBT). Highly recommend all of the above :D


----------



## kakae

Hey ladies, so much each morning to catch up on! Congrats to the bfps and sorry to those who the witch got. I like having the bfp people hang around too in this thread, it means for those that get their bfp they can all move on together and those who didn't can carry on trying together. That's the way I see it anyway :)

AFM 11 days till testing so just over a lifetime away lol (not testing until my AF due) I am getting a few twinges down there so who knows, think I'm 4-5 dpo.


----------



## bombshellmom

kakae said:


> Hey ladies, so much each morning to catch up on! Congrats to the bfps and sorry to those who the witch got. I like having the bfp people hang around too in this thread, it means for those that get their bfp they can all move on together and those who didn't can carry on trying together. That's the way I see it anyway :)
> 
> AFM 11 days till testing so just over a lifetime away lol (not testing until my AF due) I am getting a few twinges down there so who knows, think I'm 4-5 dpo.

feeling twinges and sharp pains too at 6dpo!! FX for us both!!


----------



## ONEID

Powell & BellaRosa!!! Thanks so much guys :) this chart stuff is kinda confusing at the beginning :) I think I am getting it though!! You guys rock :) :happydance: I am feeling optimistic! Not even half way through the month and almost as many BFP in this thread as there was in June!! :thumbup:


----------



## Smille24

Heatherga2015 said:


> WHAT did you BFP ladies do differently this month????:shrug:

That's what I'd like to know!


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats Sunshine!!!


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I am somewhere between 10-12 dpo. I had EWCM on Wednesday night, +OPK on Friday morning, -OPK on Saturday morning, then what felt like light O pains on the monday... If I O's on Saturday then I would be 12dpo, if I O'd Monday I would be 10dpo.

I am having NO symptoms at all! :growlmad: So feeling pretty down! I am tempted to test as I am home all day but I drink so much tea that I don't think I could hold for 3 hours to get an accurate result. What do you think?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats to the new BFPs!! :)


----------



## sierraecho89

Hi ladies! I'm jumping in a bit late, but I'm going absolutely stir-crazy... No idea what DPO I am, but I'm on CD29 and AF is late by a day, sooo... nervous! Going to test tomorrow. And the next day... and any day the witch doesn't get me. 

Thus far, I have extremely sensitive breasts, fatigue that follows me wherever I go, and I've been feeling strangely (but slightly) nauseous. Really hoping these symptoms aren't all in my head...

This waiting is KILLING me... I just want to know one way or the other! =/


----------



## Melliebee

Hello all im new to this but i have been ttc i have a 6yo and 4yo, i was wondering if anyone knew if a pregnancy test is below at room temp but the temp is like under 10°c will it still work?


----------



## Smille24

Ruby - a lack of symptoms doesn't mean you're out. Some women don't get symptoms until after a few weeks. GL!

Sierra- Sensitive breast could be a symptom, but could be from ovulation. Nausea is a great sign!

:dust: to you both


----------



## Powell130

ONEID said:


> Powell & BellaRosa!!! Thanks so much guys :) this chart stuff is kinda confusing at the beginning :) I think I am getting it though!! You guys rock :) :happydance: I am feeling optimistic! Not even half way through the month and almost as many BFP in this thread as there was in June!! :thumbup:

You're so very welcome!!

Tip...try changing the mode on FF and I bet at least one of em will give you crosshairs..it seems like advanced (the default) takes longer


----------



## KalonKiki

Heatherga2015 said:


> WHAT did you BFP ladies do differently this month????:shrug:

This was actually my first month TTC so I guess I just got lucky? I also fell quickly with DS though so I shouldn't have been as surprised as a I was. We tried swaying for a girl so I just started using RepHresh as soon as AF ended (do NOT do this if you are trying to get pregnant in general, RepHresh changes the pH level of every substance that happens to be in your vagina while using it to 4.5, including semen. This is supposed to be great for girl/x chromosome swimmers but can lower sperm count overall). I also started DTD as soon as AF ended and only skipped CD 10 because DH couldn't seem to "release" that day and CD 11 because we didn't have the chance to BD. I got my positive OPK in the morning on CD 14 so we DTD that day and then stopped. Overall we DTD CDs 8,9,12,13, and 14. I O'd on CD 15. I also propped my hips up using a couple of pillows for anywhere between 10-30 minutes on CDs 12, 13, and 14.

I've heard wonderful things about the SMEP method and would definitely recommend giving it a try. :thumbup:

I'm sorry to the ladies that the :witch: got. I wish you the best of luck with this new cycle and hope that you get your :bfp:. :hugs:

To the ladies that just got their :bfp: congrats and H&H 9 months! :happydance: :flower:

To the ladies still waiting to O or waiting to test good luck and lots of baby :dust:! I really hope that this is your :bfp: cycle. :D


----------



## Powell130

Heatherga2015 said:


> WHAT did you BFP ladies do differently this month????:shrug:

The cycle we got pregnant with our son I added these things to my list

Green tea, Tussin & Grapefruit juice for CM (make sure to drinkgreen tea a few hours apart from taking folic acid, it inhibits absorption)
Soy Iso to ovulate "natures clomid" cd3-7
Geritol tonic (old wives tale is theres a baby in every bottle)
Royal jelly for egg quality
Raw honey and cinnamon for overall fertility (honey helps with egg quality too!)


----------



## ONEID

ruby83 said:


> Hi ladies, I am somewhere between 10-12 dpo. I had EWCM on Wednesday night, +OPK on Friday morning, -OPK on Saturday morning, then what felt like light O pains on the monday... If I O's on Saturday then I would be 12dpo, if I O'd Monday I would be 10dpo.
> 
> I am having NO symptoms at all! :growlmad: So feeling pretty down! I am tempted to test as I am home all day but I drink so much tea that I don't think I could hold for 3 hours to get an accurate result. What do you think?

I would wait for the first morning urine ruby!! Fingers crossed! You are not out till witch shows up!


----------



## ONEID

Powell130 said:


> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> Powell & BellaRosa!!! Thanks so much guys :) this chart stuff is kinda confusing at the beginning :) I think I am getting it though!! You guys rock :) :happydance: I am feeling optimistic! Not even half way through the month and almost as many BFP in this thread as there was in June!! :thumbup:
> 
> You're so very welcome!!
> 
> Tip...try changing the mode on FF and I bet at least one of em will give you crosshairs..it seems like advanced (the default) takes longerClick to expand...

I tried a couple and the only one that gave me the line was the OPK setting. Let's see what my temp does tomorrow! #luckythread


----------



## Powell130

You'll get em em tomorrow I'd bet! Fingers crossed for temps all around in the AM


----------



## tryin4another

Hello how is everyone today? Xx I haven't tested again , I'm going to leave it till tomorrow and then see if there is any progression x hope everyone is well and baby dust to all on this lucky thread x


----------



## TerriLou

Thisismyyear said:


> TerriLou said:
> 
> 
> Hi All, little update - I got my bfp this morning. Pregnant 1-2.
> 
> Excited and nervous, I hope it sticks this time.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you.
> 
> Congrats! Great news!
> 
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...



Thank you. I'm 17 dpo today. I've done Internet cheapie this morning and it's feint, but definitely there. AF was due on Sunday and I had bad cramps, so thought she was coming. No AF and I've still got cramps.


----------



## TerriLou

Thanks everyone. I have everything crossed that this one sticks. I didn't have cramps like this for the last pregnancy when I miscarried.

We didn't really do anything different this month, except we didn't bd as much and a couple of days after O, I got very drunk while away with work. I don't drink much at all, so I guess my body was just relaxed. We used conceive plus, but then we have done for the last 2 cycles too.

I had my contraceptive rod taken out in May, so it might just be that it took a little while for that to get out of my system.

Good luck all, I'm not suggesting going and getting drunk, just don't think about getting pregnant while dtd, just relax.


----------



## LynAnne

Didn't know whether or not to test early or not but I'm glad I did this morning. This was taken at three minutes on 11dpo with fmu. Please let this be my sticky-in-the-right-place bean!!! Third time is a charm, right?

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/dibdabdebs/P7090015_zpspkvvl9cb.jpg


----------



## Thisismyyear

LynAnne said:


> Didn't know whether or not to test early or not but I'm glad I did this morning. This was taken at three minutes on 11dpo with fmu. Please let this be my sticky-in-the-right-place bean!!! Third time is a charm, right?
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/dibdabdebs/P7090015_zpspkvvl9cb.jpg

Congrats LynAnne! Great news! That's a beautiful line! Happy and healthy 9 months to you! xx


----------



## Thisismyyear

tryin4another said:


> Hello how is everyone today? Xx I haven't tested again , I'm going to leave it till tomorrow and then see if there is any progression x hope everyone is well and baby dust to all on this lucky thread x

Oh wow, impressive willpower. I probably would have got up and tested at 5 am! I hope you get a strong BFP tomorrow.


----------



## vaniilla

LynAnne said:


> Didn't know whether or not to test early or not but I'm glad I did this morning. This was taken at three minutes on 11dpo with fmu. Please let this be my sticky-in-the-right-place bean!!! Third time is a charm, right?
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/dibdabdebs/P7090015_zpspkvvl9cb.jpg


:happydance: that's a lovely line! :happydance:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats Lynn! H&H 9 to you! :yipee:


----------



## kakae

BellaRosa completely random but my daughter's name is Isabella Rosa, your username always makes me smile :)


----------



## kakae

Congrats Lynn!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Aww! Sweet name! :) thanks for sharing kakae! :flower:


----------



## LynAnne

Thanks ladies feeling a little apprehensive about it after having a CP in February and then an ectopic in March but I'm hoping that third time is a charm!


----------



## ruby83

LynAnne said:


> Didn't know whether or not to test early or not but I'm glad I did this morning. This was taken at three minutes on 11dpo with fmu. Please let this be my sticky-in-the-right-place bean!!! Third time is a charm, right?
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/dibdabdebs/P7090015_zpspkvvl9cb.jpg

Congrats! That is a nice dark line! :happydance:


----------



## Lost7

Congrats Lynn! Well done sweetie <3 
:dust: sticky baby dust your way <3 :dust:

I'm still waiting to ovulate. BBT took a sharp dip today so I'm hoping it isn't too far away, however CB dual gave me another low today - meh! IC's look like something's happening, they're getting darker. Wouldn't be the first time the CB duals have missed it though! :shock:

Going to test again in around 6 hours. :flower:


----------



## Dolphinleigh

So fertility friend gave crosshairs extremely early, and at 3dpo, we DB 4 days before and 3 days after crosshairs, fingers crossed sperm survived for egg. It was supposed to be this weekend so when the crosshairs popped up we were not trying, hate long cycles the last two and this one seems to be shorter, if my luetel phase stays at 14 days (back to 28 cycle then 35-40 say cycle). Currently 6dpo and so want to pee on all the sticks :) but I know it's to early.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations LynAnne. What a beautiful line. Xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dolphinleigh said:


> So fertility friend gave crosshairs extremely early, and at 3dpo, we DB 4 days before and 3 days after crosshairs, fingers crossed sperm survived for egg. It was supposed to be this weekend so when the crosshairs popped up we were not trying, hate long cycles the last two and this one seems to be shorter, if my luetel phase stays at 14 days (back to 28 cycle then 35-40 say cycle). Currently 6dpo and so want to pee on all the sticks :) but I know it's to early.

You never know! Sperm can last 5 days in the right conditions. Not to mention FF sometimes changes crosshairs. FX for you!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats LynnAnne!!!


----------



## jGo_18

I think something might actually be wrong with my thermometer after all. I took my temp this morning and it was 97.4, and I was immediately upset as that's back below my coverline... So I reset it and put it right back in my mouth to make sure it was right & I got 97.6... Which is down from yesterday but still above my coverline.

Which temp should I record? And in the meantime, I'm getting a new thermometer. What a s***show.


----------



## Powell130

You need to record the first. The second isn't going to be accurate as its not your resting temp anymore. Also some thermometers need a min to cool off. I can take my temp again after my first and get another reading every time because my basal raises pretty quickly after waking

When you get a new thermometer, make sure to use your old one first and record that temp until your next cycle or it'll throw off your chart


----------



## jGo_18

Thanks Powell!
I hate to even enter that first temp as I'm now back below my coverline :( god this cycle is such a bust.


----------



## Powell130

Just chart it but (try) not to put much stock into your temps this cycle and get a BBT for next. And possibly consider temping vaginally. I always heard good things about the BD Basal and Fairhaven. The ibasal looks awesome but is about $60. I can tell you from personal experience that the Walgreens brend pink BBT SUCKS. It has a few 'favorite temps' it likes to cycle between and was never anywhere near my other thermometer so I didnt use it long lol


----------



## NavyLadybug

Since we're talking about charts, would some of you ladies mind take a look at what I have so far? This is my first month charting, so input, not matter what you think is going on (I think it may be that wonderful dip!) is appreciated! OPK was Neg and my CM is Watery (Like PERFECT definition of watery) so I'm hoping O is coming soon!

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/QspMwZv.jpg


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Could be an O dip!! Keep testing on OPKs!


----------



## maybe8

I agree could be dip before o, I would test this afternoon...that surge can be tricky!

Congratulations to all of our BFPs. What a wonderfully lucky month! I also agree, stick around and we can enjoy your happiness with you!!

Best of luck for everyone waiting to test. Sorry for those the witch has found and hoping next month is yours!

Afm...I am any where between 5-8 dpo....it depends on what method I use on fertility friend. Of course nothing on tests but phantom shadows and lines. The cheapies can always be tricked into seeing a little something. But nothing remarkable to note though.


----------



## Lost7

Do we think mine is also an O dip? I'll be testing this afternoon.


----------



## jtr2803

My O dip seems to be going on forever... :dohh:


----------



## Smille24

I'm with you jgo. My thermometer has been acting crazy lately. I'm pretty sure I'll get a new one for next cycle.

Afm- at midnight I had some heavy cramps on my left side so I'm pretty sure I ovulated. After 30 min or so they were gone. I'm over this nightmare cycle. I already have long cycles and ovulating late makes it worse! So I guess I'm not 1dpo just yet. How depressing :cry:


----------



## jtr2803

LynAnne said:


> Didn't know whether or not to test early or not but I'm glad I did this morning. This was taken at three minutes on 11dpo with fmu. Please let this be my sticky-in-the-right-place bean!!! Third time is a charm, right?
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/dibdabdebs/P7090015_zpspkvvl9cb.jpg

HUGE congratulations lynnanne! What a lucky thread so far :happydance:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lost I think yours might be an O dip too!


----------



## Smille24

Congrats Lyn!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Navy - we'll wait and see. Both O together - that's what I'm hoping for. Need a 2ww buddy <3 :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

NavyLadybug said:


> Since we're talking about charts, would some of you ladies mind take a look at what I have so far? This is my first month charting, so input, not matter what you think is going on (I think it may be that wonderful dip!) is appreciated! OPK was Neg and my CM is Watery (Like PERFECT definition of watery) so I'm hoping O is coming soon!
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/QspMwZv.jpg

Definitely looks like today could be O! Try taking another OPK around 11-2 then in the evening. It takes LH a little time to get into your urine. What's your CP like?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Powell130 said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Since we're talking about charts, would some of you ladies mind take a look at what I have so far? This is my first month charting, so input, not matter what you think is going on (I think it may be that wonderful dip!) is appreciated! OPK was Neg and my CM is Watery (Like PERFECT definition of watery) so I'm hoping O is coming soon!
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/QspMwZv.jpg
> 
> 
> Definitely looks like today could be O! Try taking another OPK around 11-2 then in the evening. It takes LH a little time to get into your urine. What's your CP like?Click to expand...

Powell, my cervix is VERY high (I've never felt it in my life) so I know nothing about its texture and position and my Dr measured me when I got my Mirena taken out because she was so surprised, from the entrance to to the cervix, its 8 inches when a normal vagina is only 4-6 inches. I asked if that could cause problems TTC but she said it was highly unlikely that it would.


----------



## maybe8

Lost7 said:


> Do we think mine is also an O dip? I'll be testing this afternoon.

Lost looking at temp and patterns from previous cycles I would say yes.


----------



## sierraecho89

Two days late now, but another bfn with fmu. Argh. Breasts don't hurt nearly as much, either.

Do I call my Dr and ask for a blood test (going there tomorrow already for unrelated thing) or just keep waiting and testing..?


----------



## bombshellmom

Congrats LynAnne!! 


All these BFP's are making me anxious for my test day!!! :happydance:


----------



## Powell130

NavyLadybug said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Since we're talking about charts, would some of you ladies mind take a look at what I have so far? This is my first month charting, so input, not matter what you think is going on (I think it may be that wonderful dip!) is appreciated! OPK was Neg and my CM is Watery (Like PERFECT definition of watery) so I'm hoping O is coming soon!
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/QspMwZv.jpg
> 
> 
> Definitely looks like today could be O! Try taking another OPK around 11-2 then in the evening. It takes LH a little time to get into your urine. What's your CP like?Click to expand...
> 
> Powell, my cervix is VERY high (I've never felt it in my life) so I know nothing about its texture and position and my Dr measured me when I got my Mirena taken out because she was so surprised, from the entrance to to the cervix, its 8 inches when a normal vagina is only 4-6 inches. I asked if that could cause problems TTC but she said it was highly unlikely that it would.Click to expand...

Note the following:
How deep in your vagina is your cervix resting? (How much of your finger is inside of you?)
Does your cervix feel soft, like pursed lips, or more firm, like the tip of your nose?
Is your cervix angled to one side or aligned more centrally?
Does your os feel slightly open and squishy or squeezed shut?

Source: https://beautifulcervix.com/your-cycle/

I'd bet its open and soft/medium. If it is then you're close to O!!!


----------



## Lost7

I have some really exciting news ladies!
I had my last baby last June, since then I have never seen or felt any CM of any description, the lake dried up for some silly reason. 
I have been doing all I can this cycle to produce CM and it's worked!
So far into my cycle I have taken Vitamin B6, Guaifenesin & Maca Root.
On CD4 I started Vitamin B6 (to lengthen LP)
On CD10 I started Maca Root and on CD11 I started Vitamin B6, Guaifenesin.
Later on CD10 I saw some creamy CM! RESULT! 
Today, CD13 I have seen some EWCM! 
I am now in tears that my body isn't broken, it just needs a little help with making CM! We'll Baby dance tonight. I'm so happy with it, I have to share it. I am over the moon that whatever I am taking has helped with producing it.


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/TGJnind.jpg


----------



## NavyLadybug

Powell130 said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Since we're talking about charts, would some of you ladies mind take a look at what I have so far? This is my first month charting, so input, not matter what you think is going on (I think it may be that wonderful dip!) is appreciated! OPK was Neg and my CM is Watery (Like PERFECT definition of watery) so I'm hoping O is coming soon!
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/QspMwZv.jpg
> 
> 
> Definitely looks like today could be O! Try taking another OPK around 11-2 then in the evening. It takes LH a little time to get into your urine. What's your CP like?Click to expand...
> 
> Powell, my cervix is VERY high (I've never felt it in my life) so I know nothing about its texture and position and my Dr measured me when I got my Mirena taken out because she was so surprised, from the entrance to to the cervix, its 8 inches when a normal vagina is only 4-6 inches. I asked if that could cause problems TTC but she said it was highly unlikely that it would.Click to expand...
> 
> Note the following:
> How deep in your vagina is your cervix resting? (How much of your finger is inside of you?)
> Does your cervix feel soft, like pursed lips, or more firm, like the tip of your nose?
> Is your cervix angled to one side or aligned more centrally?
> Does your os feel slightly open and squishy or squeezed shut?
> 
> Source: https://beautifulcervix.com/your-cycle/
> 
> I'd bet its open and soft/medium. If it is then you're close to O!!!Click to expand...


Thank for the info. I hope its open and soft! but when I say I can't feel it, I really can't feel it, its to far for my fingers to reach even when they're as far as they'll go. Even my Drs have trouble with it when I have my exams.


----------



## ONEID

Lost7 said:


> I have some really exciting news ladies!
> I had my last baby last June, since then I have never seen or felt any CM of any description, the lake dried up for some silly reason.
> I have been doing all I can this cycle to produce CM and it's worked!
> So far into my cycle I have taken Vitamin B6, Guaifenesin & Maca Root.
> On CD4 I started Vitamin B6 (to lengthen LP)
> On CD10 I started Maca Root and on CD11 I started Vitamin B6, Guaifenesin.
> Later on CD10 I saw some creamy CM! RESULT!
> Today, CD13 I have seen some EWCM!
> I am now in tears that my body isn't broken, it just needs a little help with making CM! We'll Baby dance tonight. I'm so happy with it, I have to share it. I am over the moon that whatever I am taking has helped with producing it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/TGJnind.jpg

yes!!!! Very exciting!!!


----------



## ONEID

Gosh I am such a spaz. I want to test. 

Good luck to all BFP's :) I hope I can join you!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! Sorry I didn't share earlier, but I had to tell DH first! :haha: I had decided to wait til at least Friday or Saturday but broke down and tested this morning on my FRER... And got my :bfp: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

I ran out and bought my DD a "best sister ever" tank (from Kohl's) and surprised DH. :) So excited!!!


----------



## bombshellmom

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I didn't share earlier, but I had to tell DH first! :haha: I had decided to wait til at least Friday or Saturday but broke down and tested this morning on my FRER... And got my :bfp: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> I ran out and bought my DD a "best sister ever" tank (from Kohl's) and surprised DH. :) So excited!!!

OMG!! CONGRATS! This thread really IS lucky! 

Keep the BFP's comin!!


----------



## jGo_18

Wonderful! Congrats Bella!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats Bella!!


----------



## tryin4another

LynAnne said:


> Didn't know whether or not to test early or not but I'm glad I did this morning. This was taken at three minutes on 11dpo with fmu. Please let this be my sticky-in-the-right-place bean!!! Third time is a charm, right?
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/dibdabdebs/P7090015_zpspkvvl9cb.jpg


Congratulations LynneAnn xx


----------



## bombshellmom

That is a beautiful line for 11dpo!! :thumbup:


----------



## tryin4another

bombshellmom said:


> Congrats LynAnne!!
> 
> 
> All these BFP's are making me anxious for my test day!!! :happydance:


I am real,y rooting for u here hunni , when is your test date xxx


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats LynneAnn and Bella and everyone else who's got their BFP. Haven't been on this thread for a week or so and missed so many BFPs!!

I finally got a positive OPK last weekend and so am now 4dpo with a pretty nice looking chart. We had good timing (despite me stressing out about it) and managed to do it every other day in my fertile period. Not too hopeful, as I think breastfeeding is still messing up my cycles, but I'm just happy I ovulated CD25 instead of CD60 like last time.

I'll be testing Sunday the 18th of July, the day after my baby girl's first birthday. Hope that's lucky!


----------



## bombshellmom

tryin4another said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Congrats LynAnne!!
> 
> 
> All these BFP's are making me anxious for my test day!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> I am real,y rooting for u here hunni , when is your test date xxxClick to expand...

FX for you too, girl!! 
Mine is the 15th! Hoping not to cave before then!! Want to make sure I can get a super dark BFP!! When are you doing another test? I seen yours from yesterday when you were 7dpo - I'm 7dpo right now wanting to test lol gotta hold back!!


----------



## ONEID

BELLAROSA!!! You go girl!!! Congrats! Best wishes! Please keep cheering us on!!!


----------



## Thisismyyear

Congrats Bellarosa! Great news! I love this thread! Makes me so happy seeing all the BFPs! 

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days! I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm seeing progression in my OPKs! The lastest one, even after a 2 hour hold, was darker than this AMs!! Getting my hopes up!!


----------



## ttcdfw

I am testing around 7/22. I believe I'm 1dpo now.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

ONEID said:


> BELLAROSA!!! You go girl!!! Congrats! Best wishes! Please keep cheering us on!!!

Thank you!!! And - Absolutely! I'll be here throwing :dust: around as long as you want me!


----------



## maybe8

BellaRosa8302 said:


> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> BELLAROSA!!! You go girl!!! Congrats! Best wishes! Please keep cheering us on!!!
> 
> Thank you!!! And - Absolutely! I'll be here throwing :dust: around as long as you want me!Click to expand...

Bella, wonderful news. Congratulations!


----------



## kakae

Congrats BellaRosa!!!!


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Wow, lots and lots of BFPs, just catching up, congrats to all, and those who AF showed lots of baby sticky dust to you, .......

So today I feel like AF is dye anytime, nit due until next Friday (if following FF o day then 14 days later) I def don't have this during a normal period, so cause I am spotting symptoms everywhere, how did everyone else feel 6-7 dpo, so far Crampy, gassey, peeing every five minutes it seems, ..... Let's feed my obsessions, 


pS I also did a dollar store cheapie, bfn, I knew it would be but just had to pee on a stick, lol, only 6DPO so nothing seen


----------



## tryin4another

bombshellmom said:


> tryin4another said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Congrats LynAnne!!
> 
> 
> All these BFP's are making me anxious for my test day!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> I am real,y rooting for u here hunni , when is your test date xxxClick to expand...
> 
> FX for you too, girl!!
> Mine is the 15th! Hoping not to cave before then!! Want to make sure I can get a super dark BFP!! When are you doing another test? I seen yours from yesterday when you were 7dpo - I'm 7dpo right now wanting to test lol gotta hold back!!Click to expand...

Ive decided to wait until Tuesday I'll be 13dpo then xxx
So just a day before you squeezing my fingers and toes for us both xx


----------



## Smille24

Congrats Bella!!!!


----------



## tryin4another

Dolphinleigh said:


> Wow, lots and lots of BFPs, just catching up, congrats to all, and those who AF showed lots of baby sticky dust to you, .......
> 
> So today I feel like AF is dye anytime, nit due until next Friday (if following FF o day then 14 days later) I def don't have this during a normal period, so cause I am spotting symptoms everywhere, how did everyone else feel 6-7 dpo, so far Crampy, gassey, peeing every five minutes it seems, ..... Let's feed my obsessions,
> 
> 
> pS I also did a dollar store cheapie, bfn, I knew it would be but just had to pee on a stick, lol, only 6DPO so nothing seen

I did one yesterday an Internet cheapie but think it might be a dye run lol , I'm a POAS addict like u lol , I have had cramps lots of wet cervical mucus and twinges x 
Hoping for our BFPs xx


----------



## tryin4another

Okay guys a little help here , today I was lying on my bed reading , I'm off uni for the sumner so I'm lazing lol and for about 5 mins every 30 seconds or so I had this pinch / tickle that lasted only a few seconds continually in the same spot but it wasn't painful I could feel it it felt like something burrowing , anyone any experience with this ?? Xx 
Thanks xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks ladies!!! :) this truly is a lucky thread! :happydance: 

On a side note, Powell, can you possibly jump on to this thread? There's a girl with PCOS who sounds like she could use your help with soy ISO & maybe the other stuff you used? (If you don't mind). I said I'd ask you to hop over. 


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/2223969-charts-charts-oh-charts-302.html#post35796643


----------



## borr.dg.baby

LynAnne and BellaRosa congrats!!! :happydance: Lucky thread indeed! 

Navy that looks like O dip! GL! Rise will confirm O. 

Lost glad you got your CM back! 

I am still waiting to O, CD11 and opks are starting to get darker. I have had basically no CM this cycle and Dr says lack of CM in my case indicated that likely O wasn't successful (empty or immature follie) So I am already feeling out. :cry: Will have to wait to see what happens the next few days but I am feeling negative. This is cycle #8 and I am over this. :nope: Sorry for the negativity, I'll try to feel better and continue with this journey in a better mood :thumbup:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Borr, have you tried preseed??


----------



## borr.dg.baby

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Borr, have you tried preseed??

No I haven't. I don't have a problem with CM when I ovulate. I just haven't been "ovulating" (been rupturing small follicles and cysts early on in my cycle, giving me short cycles with no chance of getting pregnant since the follies are too small to be having a viable egg inside), and the lack of CM indicates that possibly this is another cycle that wont occur in ovulation. SO even if I increased my CM with pre-seed or meds I am still not ovulating correctly.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

With two little ones running, I don't get time to feel any burrowing, on summer vacation too from teaching, but I wish I did, maybe those are the cramps I am feeling implementation maybe? Really hate that pms and pregnancy symptoms are similar frig the next four days are going to kill me only have one early pregnancy test left and out of dollar store ones , I can control my urge to pee on sticks..... Maybe, I hope so hehe,


----------



## BellaRosa8302

borr.dg.baby said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Borr, have you tried preseed??
> 
> No I haven't. I don't have a problem with CM when I ovulate. I just haven't been "ovulating" (been rupturing small follicles and cysts early on in my cycle, giving me short cycles with no chance of getting pregnant since the follies are too small to be having a viable egg inside), and the lack of CM indicates that possibly this is another cycle that wont occur in ovulation. SO even if I increased my CM with pre-seed or meds I am still not ovulating correctly.Click to expand...

Sorry for misunderstanding you. :( I hope you do O despite the cm & what your dr said. FX!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

BellaRosa8302 said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Borr, have you tried preseed??
> 
> No I haven't. I don't have a problem with CM when I ovulate. I just haven't been "ovulating" (been rupturing small follicles and cysts early on in my cycle, giving me short cycles with no chance of getting pregnant since the follies are too small to be having a viable egg inside), and the lack of CM indicates that possibly this is another cycle that wont occur in ovulation. SO even if I increased my CM with pre-seed or meds I am still not ovulating correctly.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for misunderstanding you. :( I hope you do O despite the cm & what your dr said. FX!!Click to expand...

No worries :flower: thank you so much for replying and congrats again!


----------



## tryin4another

Dolphinleigh said:


> With two little ones running, I don't get time to feel any burrowing, on summer vacation too from teaching, but I wish I did, maybe those are the cramps I am feeling implementation maybe? Really hate that pms and pregnancy symptoms are similar frig the next four days are going to kill me only have one early pregnancy test left and out of dollar store ones , I can control my urge to pee on sticks..... Maybe, I hope so hehe,

Lol , try to control ur self women haha kidding I tested at 7dpo and actually got a light line but think it might be dye run not sure this weird burrowing I have never felt though xxx 
GL Hun xxxx


----------



## squirrel.

Dolphinleigh said:


> With two little ones running, I don't get time to feel any burrowing, on summer vacation too from teaching, but I wish I did, maybe those are the cramps I am feeling implementation maybe? Really hate that pms and pregnancy symptoms are similar frig the next four days are going to kill me only have one early pregnancy test left and out of dollar store ones , I can control my urge to pee on sticks..... Maybe, I hope so hehe,

What age do you teach? I'm a primary teacher in the UK, no holidays here yet. Next week is our last week. I find work distracts me from wanting to test, which is good with work carrying on till next week.

I usually test super early, like seriously early starting at around 6dpo :haha:, but this cycle I am not even feeling tempted and I'm 5dpo tomorrow. What's really helped me is not having any tests in the house, not even my mountain of cheapies. My husband has hidden them for me. I can't afford any more till I get paid on the 15th, at which point I'll be nearly ready to test on the 17th and 18th. My husband has a digital conception indicator test hidden too, which I'll try to hold out asking him for till next weekend. I hope I can wait!!! I hope my luteal phase lasts that long too.


----------



## jGo_18

I'm feeling absolutely nothing. no symptom of any kind. no real hope with my wonky bbt chart. all these bfps are so awesome and I'm feeling like this is one lucky thread, but that luck doesn't feel like it'll be reaching me.

my 1st wedding anniversary is in 9 days (test day)... what a bummer =/


----------



## Dolphinleigh

tryin4another said:


> Dolphinleigh said:
> 
> 
> With two little ones running, I don't get time to feel any burrowing, on summer vacation too from teaching, but I wish I did, maybe those are the cramps I am feeling implementation maybe? Really hate that pms and pregnancy symptoms are similar frig the next four days are going to kill me only have one early pregnancy test left and out of dollar store ones , I can control my urge to pee on sticks..... Maybe, I hope so hehe,
> 
> Lol , try to control ur self women haha kidding I tested at 7dpo and actually got a light line but think it might be dye run not sure this weird burrowing I have never felt though xxx
> GL Hun xxxxClick to expand...

With my last three pregnancies (one MC in October) I knew something was up cause I felt like I couldn't get clean abs thpat AF was going to start any second, this time I feel that too but also seeing everything as a pregnancy symptom :shrug: and I am trying, but it's so hard cause I really, really really hate waiting, used to perk at Christmas presents if I could every year, :blush:


----------



## Dolphinleigh

squirrel. said:


> Dolphinleigh said:
> 
> 
> With two little ones running, I don't get time to feel any burrowing, on summer vacation too from teaching, but I wish I did, maybe those are the cramps I am feeling implementation maybe? Really hate that pms and pregnancy symptoms are similar frig the next four days are going to kill me only have one early pregnancy test left and out of dollar store ones , I can control my urge to pee on sticks..... Maybe, I hope so hehe,
> 
> What age do you teach? I'm a primary teacher in the UK, no holidays here yet. Next week is our last week. I find work distracts me from wanting to test, which is good with work carrying on till next week.
> 
> I usually test super early, like seriously early starting at around 6dpo :haha:, but this cycle I am not even feeling tempted and I'm 5dpo tomorrow. What's really helped me is not having any tests in the house, not even my mountain of cheapies. My husband has hidden them for me. I can't afford any more till I get paid on the 15th, at which point I'll be nearly ready to test on the 17th and 18th. My husband has a digital conception indicator test hidden too, which I'll try to hold out asking him for till next weekend. I hope I can wait!!! I hope my luteal phase lasts that long too.Click to expand...



I teach grade 2( 7-8 year olds), I am holding off until the weekend at this time for my next test, haha, maybe, fingers crossed, between the two girls I should be kept busy


----------



## TerriLou

Wow, lots to catch up on and more bfps. Fingers crossed this pregnancy thing is catching and sticky for all. xx


----------



## SilasLove

Yay, congrats to all the bfps!!

Best of luck to all of you yet to test xx


----------



## bombshellmom

jGo_18 said:


> I'm feeling absolutely nothing. no symptom of any kind. no real hope with my wonky bbt chart. all these bfps are so awesome and I'm feeling like this is one lucky thread, but that luck doesn't feel like it'll be reaching me.
> 
> my 1st wedding anniversary is in 9 days (test day)... what a bummer =/

I've been feeling pretty down about my cycle as well - but we shouldn't lose hope yet jgo!! <3 not until AF shows her ugly face. FX for you , really hope you get your BFP this cycle!! :flower:


----------



## jGo_18

bombshellmom said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling absolutely nothing. no symptom of any kind. no real hope with my wonky bbt chart. all these bfps are so awesome and I'm feeling like this is one lucky thread, but that luck doesn't feel like it'll be reaching me.
> 
> my 1st wedding anniversary is in 9 days (test day)... what a bummer =/
> 
> I've been feeling pretty down about my cycle as well - but we shouldn't lose hope yet jgo!! <3 not until AF shows her ugly face. FX for you , really hope you get your BFP this cycle!! :flower:Click to expand...

Back at ya bombshell! :hugs:


----------



## fairycat

This TWW is killing me!! This is my first real one and I am soooo impatient! Jealous of everyone further along in the month than I am, and congrats to the BFPs! The hubby and I found a nice maple crib at a garage sale today (we're on vacation) for $10 so we snatched it up! Now just waiting the next week and a half to see. I O'ed early, which I am convinced my body wants to be pregnant this cycle. Hoping my intuition is correct! I am either 3 or 4 dpo right now. Hurry up days!! I have been cramping since O.


----------



## bombshellmom

fairycat said:


> This TWW is killing me!! This is my first real one and I am soooo impatient! Jealous of everyone further along in the month than I am, and congrats to the BFPs! The hubby and I found a nice maple crib at a garage sale today (we're on vacation) for $10 so we snatched it up! Now just waiting the next week and a half to see. I O'ed early, which I am convinced my body wants to be pregnant this cycle. Hoping my intuition is correct! I am either 3 or 4 dpo right now. Hurry up days!! I have been cramping since O.

I know how you feel girly!! I cannot wait much longer as I am going insane waiting to test! 7dpo here - but it is dragging on :coffee: I just now started noticing some cramping in my thighs/lower back area...yesterday had a sharp pain in my uterus and a shooting pain in my vagina sorry if tmi. FX and baby dust to you!!! <3


----------



## SilasLove

A week before my bfp I saw a baby swing and vibrating chair for $30 together ... and I told DH that if I was pregnant I would buy it ... not realizing that I in fact was pregnant. But its sold now, so doesn't really matter. Just hope something that great comes along soon. They were in brand new condition, so such a miss. :(


----------



## bombshellmom

Ladies!!!! I am 7dpo to my knowledge..I caved and tested and this happened?!?!?

Received the result right away
 



Attached Files:







ff.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## NavyLadybug

From the look of that line, you O'd earlier than you thought!!! 

I'd recheck with a pink dye personally (I'm very distrustful of blue dye tests) but Congrats Bombshellmom!!!!


----------



## bombshellmom

NavyLadybug said:


> From the look of that line, you O'd earlier than you thought!!!
> 
> I'd recheck with a pink dye personally (I'm very distrustful of blue dye tests) but Congrats Bombshellmom!!!!

I know how you feel Navyladybug! I don't like them either but it was the cheapest LOL. I have a digi that I'm going to use tomorrow morning...hope this isn't a false BFP. I did come off the pill though! So maybe I O'd early because of it!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

So my temp have been going crazy and my ff adjusted my ovulation date put by 2 days. Which upon review of my other two fertility apps we def bd alot and day of!!! So according to 3 out of 4 of my trackers I am 1 day late. I'm giving it til Monday before I call for a blood test since the 1 tracker says Sunday which would actually be the longest cycle I've ever had.


----------



## jGo_18

Holy wow! That's one clear test! Cautious congrats!


----------



## KalonKiki

I also don't trust blue dye tests at all but that is one clear :bfp:! You should retest with a red dye test when you can but congrats and H&H 9 months! :happydance: :flower: :hugs:
I think that you're at least 8 or 9 DPO, that test is way too dark to be a 7 DPO :bfp:.


----------



## jGo_18

i have zero hope for this cycle, but you ladies are making it hard not to test early!!! Haha!


----------



## NavyLadybug

bombshellmom said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> From the look of that line, you O'd earlier than you thought!!!
> 
> I'd recheck with a pink dye personally (I'm very distrustful of blue dye tests) but Congrats Bombshellmom!!!!
> 
> I know how you feel Navyladybug! I don't like them either but it was the cheapest LOL. I have a digi that I'm going to use tomorrow morning...hope this isn't a false BFP. I did come off the pill though! So maybe I O'd early because of it!Click to expand...

Be careful with Digi's too as they can give false negatives, I would run out as get a 1$ test (the little cheapies you can get at Dollar Tree or Wal-Mart) as they are actually pretty darned sensitive! If 2 of the 3 come up positive I'd count it as a pretty darned sure thing!!

I have a two friends on here who got pregnant RIGHT OFF of BC, like literally first time they BDed unprotected after coming off of it they both got preggers!


----------



## ruby83

bombshellmom said:


> Ladies!!!! I am 7dpo to my knowledge..I caved and tested and this happened?!?!?
> 
> Received the result right away

Hey hon, congrats but I would get checked out at a doctor if I was you. I don't want to scare you at all but sometimes (and only sometimes) a very early BFP can be an ectopic which has happened twice to my sister. Better to be safe in my opinion. Fingers crossed your O'd early than you think and all is good xx :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

First Signal tests from Walmart are only 88 cents and are really great. I actually used one when I got my first :bfp: with DS. :thumbup:


----------



## bombshellmom

ruby83 said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!!!! I am 7dpo to my knowledge..I caved and tested and this happened?!?!?
> 
> Received the result right away
> 
> Hey hon, congrats but I would get checked out at a doctor if I was you. I don't want to scare you at all but sometimes (and only sometimes) a very early BFP can be an ectopic which has happened twice to my sister. Better to be safe in my opinion. Fingers crossed your O'd early than you think and all is good xx :hugs:Click to expand...

Omg I hope it's not! :( I hope my doctor can fit me in tomorrow!! hopefully I'm just further dpo than I thought! im going to google symptoms of an ectopic!


----------



## NavyLadybug

bombshellmom said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!!!! I am 7dpo to my knowledge..I caved and tested and this happened?!?!?
> 
> Received the result right away
> 
> Hey hon, congrats but I would get checked out at a doctor if I was you. I don't want to scare you at all but sometimes (and only sometimes) a very early BFP can be an ectopic which has happened twice to my sister. Better to be safe in my opinion. Fingers crossed your O'd early than you think and all is good xx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg I hope it's not! :( I hope my doctor can fit me in tomorrow!! hopefully I'm just further dpo than I thought! im going to google symptoms of an ectopic!Click to expand...


No! I agree that you should go to your Dr, anyone pregnant woman should too but Dr. Google is not a real Dr! LOL Stay AWAY from Dr. Google! I'm sure you just O'd early and your Dr will be able to confirm either way, so for tonight, just relax and enjoy the :bfp:


----------



## ruby83

bombshellmom said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!!!! I am 7dpo to my knowledge..I caved and tested and this happened?!?!?
> 
> Received the result right away
> 
> Hey hon, congrats but I would get checked out at a doctor if I was you. I don't want to scare you at all but sometimes (and only sometimes) a very early BFP can be an ectopic which has happened twice to my sister. Better to be safe in my opinion. Fingers crossed your O'd early than you think and all is good xx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg I hope it's not! :( I hope my doctor can fit me in tomorrow!! hopefully I'm just further dpo than I thought! im going to google symptoms of an ectopic!Click to expand...

I am sure you are fine sweets, just wanted you to be sure so you can celebrate like you should when you get a BFP! Please don't stress, just good to be aware and get checked out. 

I have just started ttc after BCP and I have ovulated earlier that I thought both cycles so it is more likely that that is the case. :hugs:


----------



## bombshellmom

Thank you Ruby! Hopefully that's the case! I have been feeling cramping in my leg and lower back for about an hour...now it's going to be the stage where I obsess over miscarriage symptoms - I do also have anxiety and panic disorder so yeah lol!! I just worry too much..

Thanks ladies, hoping this works out!

and baby dust to everyone!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: hoping to see more BFP's as the days go by!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Bombshell, I wouldn't freak out if I were you. Just be aware of the symptoms & if anything feels wrong, make sure you see a doctor. Just like the rest of us. You could easily be off on your O date calculations & be farther along than you thought. Now is a time to celebrate :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

bombshellmom said:


> Ladies!!!! I am 7dpo to my knowledge..I caved and tested and this happened?!?!?
> 
> Received the result right away

Wow that's strong for 7dpo! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> i have zero hope for this cycle, but you ladies are making it hard not to test early!!! Haha!

I'm also worried. I thought I'd O yesterday but didn't until today, well midnight I'm assuming by the heavy cramping and then nothing 30-45 min later. We dtd 2 and 3 days ago so I'm hoping it's enough.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Smille24 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> i have zero hope for this cycle, but you ladies are making it hard not to test early!!! Haha!
> 
> I'm also worried. I thought I'd O yesterday but didn't until today, well midnight I'm assuming by the heavy cramping and then nothing 30-45 min later. We dtd 2 and 3 days ago so I'm hoping it's enough.Click to expand...

Looks like what people do to sway girl :) I'd say you're still in the game!


----------



## tryin4another

bombshellmom said:


> Ladies!!!! I am 7dpo to my knowledge..I caved and tested and this happened?!?!?
> 
> Received the result right away

I know it's blue dye Hun but I'd say that's a pretty clear BFP xxxxxxx congratulations xx


----------



## tryin4another

bombshellmom said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!!!! I am 7dpo to my knowledge..I caved and tested and this happened?!?!?
> 
> Received the result right away
> 
> Hey hon, congrats but I would get checked out at a doctor if I was you. I don't want to scare you at all but sometimes (and only sometimes) a very early BFP can be an ectopic which has happened twice to my sister. Better to be safe in my opinion. Fingers crossed your O'd early than you think and all is good xx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg I hope it's not! :( I hope my doctor can fit me in tomorrow!! hopefully I'm just further dpo than I thought! im going to google symptoms of an ectopic!Click to expand...

I would t worry too much u likely just ovulated earlier than thought Hun xx


----------



## maybe8

Well congratulations bombshell....that test is the reason we all test way to early...it can happen...sometimes. best of luck.


----------



## maybe8

Bombshell...question....what are you basing you o date on?


----------



## bombshellmom

maybe8 said:


> Bombshell...question....what are you basing you o date on?

I was basing my O date on CD15 when I typically ovulate..but I have been on the pill for 2 months so not sure when I would have ovulated..I also never received a positive OPK when I thought I was ovulating, I got what I thought was an almost positive but it wasn't quite as dark as the control line. FF said I was going to O on July 2nd. I had my last withdrawal bleed on June 18th when I came off the pill and took my first sugar pill on June 14th


----------



## fairycat

Congrats bombshell! You probably O'ed earlier. I did this month, not sure why!


----------



## kakae

So I think I'm 6-7 dpo now. And I'm having a bit of cramping on my left side, well low down there. I assume you can get implantation pains/cramps?


----------



## kakae

Oh and huge congratulations bombshell!!!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

kakae said:


> So I think I'm 6-7 dpo now. And I'm having a bit of cramping on my left side, well low down there. I assume you can get implantation pains/cramps?

:shrug: I had more generalized AF type cramping starting at 3 DPO. So, I'd say it's a possibility! FX!


----------



## Smille24

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> i have zero hope for this cycle, but you ladies are making it hard not to test early!!! Haha!
> 
> I'm also worried. I thought I'd O yesterday but didn't until today, well midnight I'm assuming by the heavy cramping and then nothing 30-45 min later. We dtd 2 and 3 days ago so I'm hoping it's enough.Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like what people do to sway girl :) I'd say you're still in the game!Click to expand...

We'd love a boy, but would be happy with either. My dd really wants a brother.


----------



## Thisismyyear

Congrats Bombshell! Fantastic news and a happy and healthy 9 months to you! 

As another early tester that got BFP (8 dpo) I can relate to the anxiety that comes with finding out too early - the last two weeks have dragged! But try not to worry - I have since come to the conclusion that I probably o'd 2-3 days earlier than I thought. I was going by positive OPK but I may have caught the end of the surge rather than the begining and O'd the same day or next morning. I tested several times since then - 10 tests in total(!) - and the line is aways darker plus progression on digital. None of us can rule out ectopic without a scan but I have read that the HCG levels don't double with an ectopic so I feel fairly confident that it'll be ok. I'll book a scan at 7 weeks. 

I hope that offers you some reassurance! I don't want anyone to start their BFP journey as stressed as I did! Many congrats x


----------



## Thisismyyear

Oh and keep in mind that another reason you got a strong early BFP could be twins!!


----------



## bombshellmom

Thisismyyear said:


> Oh and keep in mind that another reason you got a strong early BFP could be twins!!

OH HELL lol!!! I didn't even think of that!:haha:

Guess we'll just have to see!! Thanks girl! I think it's safe to say there's always that possibility with every pregnancy anyway, hoping for the best! Thanks for the support everyone, I still want to take a few more because I am in shock and denial lol


----------



## squirrel.

Bombshell that looks like a BFP!! I know people say that blue dyes are unreliable and with faint lines they might be, but that's a clearblue plus right? And that is a solid line! I say definitely a BFP!!!! Congrats :dance: :dance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations BombshellMum. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. Xx


----------



## Lost7

Congrats to all the BFP's on this thread, very well done ladies! I can't keep up! :hugs: Lots of best wishes your way!


----------



## squirrel.

Is anyone hoping for a particular gender?

I would be really happy with either as I already have a boy and a girl. So we're staying team yellow this time. I'd like a girl so that my daughter can have a sister and I can vicariously experience what that is like, as I never had a sister myself and always wanted one. But I'd also like a boy so that my son can have a brother to look out for him when they're older. My son has autism and I worry daily about his future.


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats to all the new :bfp::dance:


Gender hasn't even crossed my mind, we just want a healthy baby.


----------



## Lost7

Agree Vanilla, speaking from a Mother with two special needs children - one with life long life threatening illness.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I would like a girl but I think it's quite natural to have a slight preference, especially with having other children. With my first I absolutely didn't mind at all. Now I have 2DS and 1DD, I would like another girl. 
I won't have any disappointment for a boy, but if I had a choice, which I don't, a girl would be lovely. 
At this point though, just getting pregnant would be great. Xx


----------



## Thisismyyear

I have a boy already and so I would like another boy as hopefully they would be close (not to mention that I can use all those clothes I splashed out on!). DH would like a girl and wants one of each so one of us will get our wish at least :)

Neither of us has a strong preference though.


----------



## Lost7

I'm the same to be honest. I'd like another little boy and my Fiancé would love a little girl. We both don't mind what we have, we just want a healthy child that I can carry to term. The Miscarriages we had in January and March this year have deeply affected us. When we get pregnant we will be arranging an early private scan, just to make sure the pregnancy is viable as we're both terrified.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Lost7 said:


> I'm the same to be honest. I'd like another little boy and my Fiancé would love a little girl. We both don't mind what we have, we just want a healthy child that I can carry to term. The Miscarriages we had in January and March this year have deeply affected us. When we get pregnant we will be arranging an early private scan, just to make sure the pregnancy is viable as we're both terrified.

I'm with you on the terrified part. I guess I was naive as I had carried 3 babies already. The MMC hit us both so hard and is always in my mind. I am desperate to see a BFP, but terrified all at the same time. 
All I can do is pray that my next pregnancy is a sticky one. Xx


----------



## Lost7

Snap hun! :hugs: 
So sorry for your loss. :flower: 

I think the earliest I can have a scan is 7 weeks, I think when I do get a :bfp: I will make them to a beta test first to make sure they're doubling as they should. That wait is going to be agonising.


----------



## Powell130

I'm hoping for a girl since we have a boy but if I don't get a girl I'll be just fine with two boys


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry to hear about your losses Vaniilla and your child's illness Lost7. I think it goes without saying that we all want a healthy baby. I was filled with angst last pregnancy that my daughter would also be autistic and her first few months were a difficult time with me over-analysing everything. At the moment it is looking like my son will require our care his whole life (or our whole lives). I cherish him, he and Isla are my life, but I will be honest and say I don't want another autistic child and would do anything for my next child to be 'healthy' and 'cognitively normal' - as much as I hate thinking that he is not.


----------



## jGo_18

Up down up down... My temp literally can't make up its mind. I'm seriously considering just not temping the rest of this cycle. If there is a possibility my thermometer is janky, I'm only causing myself unnecessary stress.


----------



## tryin4another

squirrel. said:


> Bombshell that looks like a BFP!! I know people say that blue dyes are unreliable and with faint lines they might be, but that's a clearblue plus right? And that is a solid line! I say definitely a BFP!!!! Congrats :dance: :dance:

I agree chick I wouldn't worry too much congratulations , I was really rooting for you xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi ladies home from vacation :) hope everyone is well, please fill me in on everything i've missed!!! 


afm, cd 11 and start opks in 3 days.


----------



## Powell130

jGo_18 said:


> Up down up down... My temp literally can't make up its mind. I'm seriously considering just not temping the rest of this cycle. If there is a possibility my thermometer is janky, I'm only causing myself unnecessary stress.

Q: My chart looks more like the Rocky Mountains than anything else, what does that mean?

A: Most likely a) you are not taking your BBTs consistently or sleep erratically, b) you are taking your BBTs orally and you sleep with your mouth open, or c) you are not ovulating. If being more consistent, or switching to taking your BBTs vaginally or rectally, doesn't help, you should go to the doctor to have your hormone levels checked out and see what may be causing your anovulation.


----------



## jGo_18

Powell130 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Up down up down... My temp literally can't make up its mind. I'm seriously considering just not temping the rest of this cycle. If there is a possibility my thermometer is janky, I'm only causing myself unnecessary stress.
> 
> Q: My chart looks more like the Rocky Mountains than anything else, what does that mean?
> 
> A: Most likely a) you are not taking your BBTs consistently or sleep erratically, b) you are taking your BBTs orally and you sleep with your mouth open, or c) you are not ovulating. If being more consistent, or switching to taking your BBTs vaginally or rectally, doesn't help, you should go to the doctor to have your hormone levels checked out and see what may be causing your anovulation.Click to expand...

Yes, I've read this before. The only option is I'm not ovulating. I'm very consistent and haven't been sleeping any differently. I have had jagged charts in the past but they coincided with any night I had been drinking. I have not been doing that this cycle... So I suppose I should just accept I'm not ovulating this cycle, it hasn't happened before... So I won't get too concerned yet. 
I'll just be a quiet thread stalker & root you all on.


----------



## Powell130

jGo_18 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Up down up down... My temp literally can't make up its mind. I'm seriously considering just not temping the rest of this cycle. If there is a possibility my thermometer is janky, I'm only causing myself unnecessary stress.
> 
> Q: My chart looks more like the Rocky Mountains than anything else, what does that mean?
> 
> A: Most likely a) you are not taking your BBTs consistently or sleep erratically, b) you are taking your BBTs orally and you sleep with your mouth open, or c) you are not ovulating. If being more consistent, or switching to taking your BBTs vaginally or rectally, doesn't help, you should go to the doctor to have your hormone levels checked out and see what may be causing your anovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I've read this before. The only option is I'm not ovulating. I'm very consistent and haven't been sleeping any differently. I have had jagged charts in the past but they coincided with any night I had been drinking. I have not been doing that this cycle... So I suppose I should just accept I'm not ovulating this cycle, it hasn't happened before... So I won't get too concerned yet.
> I'll just be a quiet thread stalker & root you all on.Click to expand...

Do you wake up to pee?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-10-08-27-48.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jGo_18

Powell130 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Up down up down... My temp literally can't make up its mind. I'm seriously considering just not temping the rest of this cycle. If there is a possibility my thermometer is janky, I'm only causing myself unnecessary stress.
> 
> Q: My chart looks more like the Rocky Mountains than anything else, what does that mean?
> 
> A: Most likely a) you are not taking your BBTs consistently or sleep erratically, b) you are taking your BBTs orally and you sleep with your mouth open, or c) you are not ovulating. If being more consistent, or switching to taking your BBTs vaginally or rectally, doesn't help, you should go to the doctor to have your hormone levels checked out and see what may be causing your anovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I've read this before. The only option is I'm not ovulating. I'm very consistent and haven't been sleeping any differently. I have had jagged charts in the past but they coincided with any night I had been drinking. I have not been doing that this cycle... So I suppose I should just accept I'm not ovulating this cycle, it hasn't happened before... So I won't get too concerned yet.
> I'll just be a quiet thread stalker & root you all on.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you wake up to pee?Click to expand...

Rarely. And the rare times I do - I temp before I get up to go, especially if I wake up less than 3 hrs before my alarm will go off. I've been temping for almost a year and had a lot of issues in the beginning with really erratic temps. I did a lot of research on what the issue could be. So I've weeded most these things out. The cycles it was erratic before was huge temp dips and rises... Not like this where it's staying in a range but still jagged. I've had really clear great charts the last several months... This one is just off I guess.


----------



## NoodleHelm

Good Morning,

I am new here! We conceived last July and had an early miscarriage the last week of August. We have been NTNP for the last year, and this month I finally decided I was ready to try again. 

I O'd on either 7/4 or 7/5. We BD on the night of 7/3 late after midnight. He had to work 7/4 until after midnight the following night so we only got to BD once. I am thinking we didn't catch the egg, but I am hopeful.

I have been having some Sx. Twinging/Cramps in my lower abdomen, very gassy, and my nipples are tender/sore. No excessive or lotion like CM. I have been VERY hungry, but I get like that before AF too.. Sooo, I am pretty torn.

I don't remember having any Symptoms last time because we weren't really trying to get pregnant, we just weren't preventing. Letting nature take it's course. The only clear thing I remember is having an upset stomach and thinking I had a virus that wouldn't go away.

I tested this morning, knowing it wouldn't show anything anyways and it was a BFN.

Thanks for letting me join!


----------



## Powell130

jGo_18 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Up down up down... My temp literally can't make up its mind. I'm seriously considering just not temping the rest of this cycle. If there is a possibility my thermometer is janky, I'm only causing myself unnecessary stress.
> 
> Q: My chart looks more like the Rocky Mountains than anything else, what does that mean?
> 
> A: Most likely a) you are not taking your BBTs consistently or sleep erratically, b) you are taking your BBTs orally and you sleep with your mouth open, or c) you are not ovulating. If being more consistent, or switching to taking your BBTs vaginally or rectally, doesn't help, you should go to the doctor to have your hormone levels checked out and see what may be causing your anovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I've read this before. The only option is I'm not ovulating. I'm very consistent and haven't been sleeping any differently. I have had jagged charts in the past but they coincided with any night I had been drinking. I have not been doing that this cycle... So I suppose I should just accept I'm not ovulating this cycle, it hasn't happened before... So I won't get too concerned yet.
> I'll just be a quiet thread stalker & root you all on.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you wake up to pee?Click to expand...
> 
> Rarely. And the rare times I do - I temp before I get up to go, especially if I wake up less than 3 hrs before my alarm will go off. I've been temping for almost a year and had a lot of issues in the beginning with really erratic temps. I did a lot of research on what the issue could be. So I've weeded most these things out. The cycles it was erratic before was huge temp dips and rises... Not like this where it's staying in a range but still jagged. I've had really clear great charts the last several months... This one is just off I guess.Click to expand...

It sounds like that could be throwing off your temps too.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I believe yesterday, today or tomorrow was/is/will be O day, I can't fully rely on my OPKs due to PCOS and from what my body is saying with my temps and signs, I'm betting on one of those three days (probably today) being O day.


----------



## Powell130

NavyLadybug said:


> I believe yesterday, today or tomorrow was/is/will be O day, I can't fully rely on my OPKs due to PCOS and from what my body is saying with my temps and signs, I'm betting on one of those three days (probably today) being O day.

Looking at temps I'd vote yesterday! Good luck!!


----------



## jGo_18

Powell130 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Up down up down... My temp literally can't make up its mind. I'm seriously considering just not temping the rest of this cycle. If there is a possibility my thermometer is janky, I'm only causing myself unnecessary stress.
> 
> Q: My chart looks more like the Rocky Mountains than anything else, what does that mean?
> 
> A: Most likely a) you are not taking your BBTs consistently or sleep erratically, b) you are taking your BBTs orally and you sleep with your mouth open, or c) you are not ovulating. If being more consistent, or switching to taking your BBTs vaginally or rectally, doesn't help, you should go to the doctor to have your hormone levels checked out and see what may be causing your anovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I've read this before. The only option is I'm not ovulating. I'm very consistent and haven't been sleeping any differently. I have had jagged charts in the past but they coincided with any night I had been drinking. I have not been doing that this cycle... So I suppose I should just accept I'm not ovulating this cycle, it hasn't happened before... So I won't get too concerned yet.
> I'll just be a quiet thread stalker & root you all on.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you wake up to pee?Click to expand...
> 
> Rarely. And the rare times I do - I temp before I get up to go, especially if I wake up less than 3 hrs before my alarm will go off. I've been temping for almost a year and had a lot of issues in the beginning with really erratic temps. I did a lot of research on what the issue could be. So I've weeded most these things out. The cycles it was erratic before was huge temp dips and rises... Not like this where it's staying in a range but still jagged. I've had really clear great charts the last several months... This one is just off I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like that could be throwing off your temps too.Click to expand...

Maybe. But I've been operating that way for many months so I don't see why it would suddenly be an issue. Plus, I have only woken before my alarm once since I supposedly I'd this cycle. 
It's probably like your first post said and I may just not be ovulating this cycle. Which feels worse than just timing things wrong :( 

On the flip side, I've had some pretty charts that have tricked me into thinking I was successful. Maybe this is just some wicked irony and I get an ugly chart when I'm successful? Hahaha wishful thinking or denial?


----------



## Powell130

jGo_18 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Up down up down... My temp literally can't make up its mind. I'm seriously considering just not temping the rest of this cycle. If there is a possibility my thermometer is janky, I'm only causing myself unnecessary stress.
> 
> Q: My chart looks more like the Rocky Mountains than anything else, what does that mean?
> 
> A: Most likely a) you are not taking your BBTs consistently or sleep erratically, b) you are taking your BBTs orally and you sleep with your mouth open, or c) you are not ovulating. If being more consistent, or switching to taking your BBTs vaginally or rectally, doesn't help, you should go to the doctor to have your hormone levels checked out and see what may be causing your anovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I've read this before. The only option is I'm not ovulating. I'm very consistent and haven't been sleeping any differently. I have had jagged charts in the past but they coincided with any night I had been drinking. I have not been doing that this cycle... So I suppose I should just accept I'm not ovulating this cycle, it hasn't happened before... So I won't get too concerned yet.
> I'll just be a quiet thread stalker & root you all on.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you wake up to pee?Click to expand...
> 
> Rarely. And the rare times I do - I temp before I get up to go, especially if I wake up less than 3 hrs before my alarm will go off. I've been temping for almost a year and had a lot of issues in the beginning with really erratic temps. I did a lot of research on what the issue could be. So I've weeded most these things out. The cycles it was erratic before was huge temp dips and rises... Not like this where it's staying in a range but still jagged. I've had really clear great charts the last several months... This one is just off I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like that could be throwing off your temps too.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. But I've been operating that way for many months so I don't see why it would suddenly be an issue. Plus, I have only woken before my alarm once since I supposedly I'd this cycle.
> It's probably like your first post said and I may just not be ovulating this cycle. Which feels worse than just timing things wrong :(
> 
> On the flip side, I've had some pretty charts that have tricked me into thinking I was successful. Maybe this is just some wicked irony and I get an ugly chart when I'm successful? Hahaha wishful thinking or denial?Click to expand...

Lol it really could go either way! I've decided I'm vag temping next cycle as my bbt orally raises really easily


----------



## Smille24

squirrel. said:


> Is anyone hoping for a particular gender?
> 
> I would be really happy with either as I already have a boy and a girl. So we're staying team yellow this time. I'd like a girl so that my daughter can have a sister and I can vicariously experience what that is like, as I never had a sister myself and always wanted one. But I'd also like a boy so that my son can have a brother to look out for him when they're older. My son has autism and I worry daily about his future.

Of course I'd be happy with either, but we are leaning towards a boy. DD wants a brother. I think if I get pregnant this cycle, it will be a girl bc of timing.


----------



## AngelofTroy

My husband would like a girl, but I honestly don't mind either way. I guess I'd like to give him a girl because that's what he wants, but if it were just me I would love to have 2 little boys as much as one of each. He will be over the moon with a boy too, I think he just has this idea that because we have a mummy's boy, he should have a daddy's girl!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:wave: welcome back mommy! How was vacation??


----------



## ONEID

I still didn't get crosshairs. So weird.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I'm out, she's here. :(


----------



## jGo_18

ONEID said:


> I still didn't get crosshairs. So weird.

What mode are you using? You have really high pre-O temps... That could be why it's not given you crosshairs. Typically it's looking for at least 6 lower temps in order to get a coverline... You don't really have that until CD15, so there has only been two higher temps. If your temp is up tmrw, I'd bet you get crosshairs at CD15.


----------



## Powell130

ONEID said:


> I still didn't get crosshairs. So weird.

You need more high temps. Rule of thumb is 3 temps (post O) that are higher than the 6 temps pre O


----------



## Thisismyyear

AngelofTroy said:


> My husband would like a girl, but I honestly don't mind either way. I guess I'd like to give him a girl because that's what he wants, but if it were just me I would love to have 2 little boys as much as one of each. He will be over the moon with a boy too, I think he just has this idea that because we have a mummy's boy, he should have a daddy's girl!

I actually think this is why DH wants a girl! DS is so attached to me and I think sometimes he feels left out. A lot of our friends with girls say they are attached to daddy. I keep telling him boys will be closer to him when they are older!


----------



## Powell130

ONEID said:


> I still didn't get crosshairs. So weird.

Put in some dummy temps (put one in for tomorrow that's higher than today and so on) until you get crosshairs to see what you're shooting for


----------



## ONEID

jGo_18 said:


> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> I still didn't get crosshairs. So weird.
> 
> What mode are you using? You have really high pre-O temps... That could be why it's not given you crosshairs. Typically it's looking for at least 6 lower temps in order to get a coverline... You don't really have that until CD15, so there has only been two higher temps. If your temp is up tmrw, I'd bet you get crosshairs at CD15.Click to expand...




Powell130 said:


> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> I still didn't get crosshairs. So weird.
> 
> You need more high temps. Rule of thumb is 3 temps (post O) that are higher than the 6 temps pre OClick to expand...

Ok I will wait for tomorrow :) 
I am using advanced right now but I have played with the other setting and they don't give me crosshairs either. Only one that does is the OPK setting.


----------



## mimomma86

Hi can you please change my testing date to the 19th? I don't know what happened that made me so off, but FF suggested the 19th this cycle...I will try not to Poas early! Currently 4dpo with no symptoms..which is weird because I usually do!


----------



## ONEID

Powell130 said:


> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> I still didn't get crosshairs. So weird.
> 
> Put in some dummy temps (put one in for tomorrow that's higher than today and so on) until you get crosshairs to see what you're shooting forClick to expand...

Yep that did it! Put a high temp tomorrow and it has me ovulating CD15. :( which means I missed it cuz I was listening to the OPK. SAAAAD.


----------



## Powell130

ONEID said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> I still didn't get crosshairs. So weird.
> 
> Put in some dummy temps (put one in for tomorrow that's higher than today and so on) until you get crosshairs to see what you're shooting forClick to expand...
> 
> Yep that did it! Put a high temp tomorrow and it has me ovulating CD15. :( which means I missed it cuz I was listening to the OPK. SAAAAD.Click to expand...

2x on CD12 & 1x on CD13 could be enough. Sperm lives up to 5 days!


----------



## ONEID

See, the darker one was on CD12. The lighter one on CD13, and I took another on CD14 that was even lighter than CD13. Ugh. I am confused. Maybe I have a crappy thermometer.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NavyLadybug

I agree with Powell, Bd'ing 12-48 hours BEFORE O is actually optimal because sperm needs to already be in there waiting for the egg for the best chance at fertilization!! You're still in it!


----------



## Powell130

ONEID said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> I still didn't get crosshairs. So weird.
> 
> Put in some dummy temps (put one in for tomorrow that's higher than today and so on) until you get crosshairs to see what you're shooting forClick to expand...
> 
> Yep that did it! Put a high temp tomorrow and it has me ovulating CD15. :( which means I missed it cuz I was listening to the OPK. SAAAAD.Click to expand...

Could have even O'd on CD14 but hard to say for sure since the temp for CD15, isn't a dot meaning it's not accurate for whatever reason, maybe taken out of your usual test time


----------



## Powell130

ONEID said:


> See, the darker one was on CD12. The lighter one on CD13, and I took another on CD14 that was even lighter than CD13. Ugh. I am confused. Maybe I have a crappy thermometer.

You can O anywhere from 12-72 (72 is the long end range but still possible) ours from your LH surge so without reliable temps around that time and after it's hard to say for certain


----------



## ONEID

For sure. I think I am still going to buy a better thermometer. This one says "lo" all the time, even after I changed the battery. I guess it's. It over till the witch shows up, but I am not feeling very optimistic now.


----------



## jGo_18

ONEID said:


> For sure. I think I am still going to buy a better thermometer. This one says "lo" all the time, even after I changed the battery. I guess it's. It over till the witch shows up, but I am not feeling very optimistic now.

idk what kind of thermometer you have - but mine will show the previous temp when turned on and then say "lo" with a blinking degree symbol. it says right in the instructions that came with it that it's supposed to say that - that's how it tells you it's ready.


----------



## ONEID

I feel stupid for not bd'ing. I will have to remember to not stop next month until I get those crosshairs. Gah.


----------



## jGo_18

I wouldn't get too upset, like the others said - having the swimmers there BEFORE O is a good thing. you are only a day or two shy and those little guys can live for 5. don't get too discouraged.

When I got pregnant with my son, the only time I dtd was on CD9 or 10(he was an accident) and I had like 34 day cycles at that point, so it was clear it was well before my O. you are for sure still in the running, even if O is on CD15.

also - I often gear up (get positives) and then two days later get positives/peaks again and that's the one I actually O on. so it's not far fetched that you'd get positives and not O.


----------



## ONEID

Thanks guys. :) I won't loose hope too much. Let's hope those swimmers lived long :) either way, I have learned some new things, and that's still a win!!!


----------



## Smille24

We didn't time it right either oneid but we we able to dtd 2 and 3 days b4. I'm sure we both have a chance! FX'D.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

OneID - if you don't catch eggy this month, SMEP it out next month (with preseed) :winkwink: 

Sorry - I probably sound like SUCH a broken record, but I have SUCH faith in that plan. Both times DH and I used it, we got our BFPs right away!


----------



## NoodleHelm

OneID - We only dtd once this cycle, but I am still hopeful. I am thinking I o'd on the 4th or 5th. We DTD at 1AM on the 3rd/4th. 

Fx that those little guys swam around for a few days.


----------



## rockstarlove9

Had some bleeding on july 4th but it only lasted a few hours so not quite enough to be af, tested on July 2nd one day before af was due and it was BFN. Haven't tested since but have a doctors appt on the 13th to find out whats going on since i guess im technically late and still BFN. Hoping to find some answers


----------



## borr.dg.baby

jGo_18 said:


> I'm feeling absolutely nothing. no symptom of any kind. no real hope with my wonky bbt chart. all these bfps are so awesome and I'm feeling like this is one lucky thread, but that luck doesn't feel like it'll be reaching me.
> 
> my 1st wedding anniversary is in 9 days (test day)... what a bummer =/

Aw no symptoms can def result in a bfp! How are you feeling? 



bombshellmom said:


> Ladies!!!! I am 7dpo to my knowledge..I caved and tested and this happened?!?!?
> 
> Received the result right away

Congrats!!! :happydance: I agree there are many reasons for that early bfp!, I would keep an eye but not worry too much :)



squirrel. said:


> Is anyone hoping for a particular gender?
> 
> I would be really happy with either as I already have a boy and a girl. So we're staying team yellow this time. I'd like a girl so that my daughter can have a sister and I can vicariously experience what that is like, as I never had a sister myself and always wanted one. But I'd also like a boy so that my son can have a brother to look out for him when they're older. My son has autism and I worry daily about his future.

I would love another girl. I have had so much fun having a girl, and dressing her :winkwink: that I would love to have another and also so that she could have a sister. I would be pleased with a boy as well, I think that I really wanted a girl the first time and that time I would have had a little gender disappointment but this time I think I would be pleased, even if I do prefer another girl. 



LekkerSlaap said:


> I'm out, she's here. :(

Sorry! :hugs:



rockstarlove9 said:


> Had some bleeding on july 4th but it only lasted a few hours so not quite enough to be af, tested on July 2nd one day before af was due and it was BFN. Haven't tested since but have a doctors appt on the 13th to find out whats going on since i guess im technically late and still BFN. Hoping to find some answers

I hope you find some answers at the Dr. GL! 


CD 12 for me, got a bunch of EWCM :happydance: and my opks are darker but not positive yet! which is good news! This is the furthest I have gone without ovulating since coming off the pill in january. Hopefully my OPK will be positive tomorrow meaning O on CD14 :)


----------



## jGo_18

borr.dg.baby said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling absolutely nothing. no symptom of any kind. no real hope with my wonky bbt chart. all these bfps are so awesome and I'm feeling like this is one lucky thread, but that luck doesn't feel like it'll be reaching me.
> 
> my 1st wedding anniversary is in 9 days (test day)... what a bummer =/
> 
> Aw no symptoms can def result in a bfp! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

still feeling nothing. an occasional cramp maybe. but otherwise not a thing.


----------



## squirrel.

I'd love to know whether dtd every other day throughout fertile period like doctors suggest, or SMEP works better empirically. I wanted to try SMEP this cycle, but my husband was away the nights needed, so we managed every other day. Hopefully that will be enough as it is medically advised. Will aim for SMEP next cycle if this one fails, but my husband is so often out with work that that makes it hard to get the three days in a row bit!


----------



## Thisismyyear

ONEID said:


> Thanks guys. :) I won't loose hope too much. Let's hope those swimmers lived long :) either way, I have learned some new things, and that's still a win!!!

ONEID, when I had my son we only BD on CD 14 and and 15 and I o'd on day 18 so don't lose hope! I had written off that month as I thought it was hopeless! I didn't even test that month and as I have irregular cycles, I was nearly 6 weeks when I found out! You're definitely still in.


----------



## jtr2803

One1D I don't get positives on opks either hun, last month I pretty much missed my chance because of it. Haven't had a positive on my digital ones yet but have been DTD every other day since they started flashing just in case.

:hugs:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Finally figured out putting dummy tests on FF (sorta as a guideline on what to look for) and I got this, it's saying today I should O. Aren't the cross hairs supposed to appear on the Dip? 

https://i.imgur.com/BD7V87w.png


----------



## Powell130

NavyLadybug said:


> Finally figured out putting dummy tests on FF (sorta as a guideline on what to look for) and I got this, it's saying today I should O. Aren't the cross hairs supposed to appear on the Dip?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/BD7V87w.png

They'll appear on your lowest temp before the rise


----------



## apaki

Hi guys can I join? Od July 8th and thinking of testing July 21st!


----------



## squirrel.

NavyLadybug said:


> Finally figured out putting dummy tests on FF (sorta as a guideline on what to look for) and I got this, it's saying today I should O. Aren't the cross hairs supposed to appear on the Dip?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/BD7V87w.png



Mine is like that, with ovulation happening on the next temp up from the dip. I did an OPK, so believe ff put the crosshairs in the right place. Have a look at my chart in my signature, it's a very similar temp pattern.


----------



## Sunshine00

squirrel. said:


> Is anyone hoping for a particular gender?
> 
> I would be really happy with either as I already have a boy and a girl. So we're staying team yellow this time. I'd like a girl so that my daughter can have a sister and I can vicariously experience what that is like, as I never had a sister myself and always wanted one. But I'd also like a boy so that my son can have a brother to look out for him when they're older. My son has autism and I worry daily about his future.

I totally relate to your wanting a girl for your daughter to have that sister bond. I don't have any sisters either and I have always wanted that bond for my daughter. But I will be happy either way as long as they are healthy!!!


----------



## ONEID

BellaRosa8302 said:


> OneID - if you don't catch eggy this month, SMEP it out next month (with preseed) :winkwink:
> 
> Sorry - I probably sound like SUCH a broken record, but I have SUCH faith in that plan. Both times DH and I used it, we got our BFPs right away!

I looked up "SMEP" I will for sure try that next time if I didn't catch that little egg this time :)


----------



## MommyOf1Girl

just dropping in as i was following this thread to say i have gotten my BFP! Due March 16th if doctor doesnt change my dates. this is a lucky thread so many BFP already! good luck ladies FX for all of you


----------



## ONEID

Man! You guys are great. Joining this site was the best thing I ever did. I am learning so much!!! You keep me optimistic and hopeful. I think I will still test on the 18 :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oneid - awesome :) keep us posted!

Mommyof1 - yay! See you in the March babies boards! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mommyof1 congratulations!


----------



## ruby83

Mommyof1 CONGRATS! Happy and healthy 9 months and beyond xx


----------



## ONEID

Ok. What the heck. My CM is white/creamy, but stretchy? I am gonna have to get busy tonight. Just in case.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

ONEID :shrug: I don't even know what to tell you! Frustrating. Oh well; have fun :sex:


----------



## ONEID

BellaRosa8302 said:


> ONEID :shrug: I don't even know what to tell you! Frustrating. Oh well; have fun :sex:

I am glad you are baffled also! It's like my body is pointing and laughing "you'll never figure this out!!!" :haha: 

We shall wait and see what tomorrow brings! Good luck everyone!!! :happydance:


----------



## dove830

I'm losing my mind, ladies....I keep going back to look and that 2nd pink line is still there, very faint. I'm scared to test tomorrow.....9 DPO.....freaking out. My gyno just called me yesterday to tell me that my sugars are too high right now to get pregnant....


----------



## dove830

double post


----------



## dove830

Hard to see in a pic....
 



Attached Files:







20150710_210851_opt.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 46


----------



## NavyLadybug

It's a squinty, but I see it Dove. If your Dr has said that about your sugars, I suggest you make an appt for Betas ASAP. Just to make sure everything is ok


----------



## ruby83

I can't see it hon, but I always struggle to see faint lines on those tests. It is still super early days so wait 1-2 days (if you can) use FMU and keep testing. 

Doctors can say whatever they want but there is always the exception to the rule!

Keep us updates xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck with more testing Dove. I hope this is the start of your BFP. Xx

A quick question ladies... How many of you get EWCM before AF? Xx


----------



## squirrel.

Rose that is definitely a line! Did it show up in the time and does it look pink in real life? Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## squirrel.

Teeny Weeny - I sometimes get it before AF, for me it's not a sign of pregnancy or AF, I just get it sometimes.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thank you. I'm sure I got it last time before AF. By my calculations AF is due in 2 days, but by FF it's 6 days. If AF arrives early I will know I was right all along! There is so much conflicting literature out there I get more confused! I guess in the TTC game, there are no definitive answers out there. Waiting to test or AF is the only way to know. Xx


----------



## Lost7

I see it Dove - FX it gets darker for you. <3


----------



## Thisismyyear

Congrats Mommyof1, great news!


----------



## Thisismyyear

I think I see the line Dove, Fingers crossed for you. Test again tomorrow using a Frer maybe?


----------



## NavyLadybug

I really really really want to say that I'm in the TWW and that I'm 1DPO (all signs pointing to me O'ing yesterday on CD15) but I'll hold off til CD18 (I'm CD16) to confirm. Ugh, tomorrow and the day after needs to hurry!


----------



## Salembaby

Dear ladies~ I'm late to the thread, may I join? I'll test on the 15th if AF doesn't catch me first. 

Big hugs to all the BFPs, new cycles and twwaiters.


----------



## Smille24

Teeny Weeny said:


> Good luck with more testing Dove. I hope this is the start of your BFP. Xx
> 
> A quick question ladies... How many of you get EWCM before AF? Xx

I usually get fertile cm right b4 af. It's weird.


----------



## Smille24

I'm going to say I'm 2 dpo and happy to be in the tww. Af will be later, due the 25th, so I may take 1 test on the 23rd.


----------



## mommyxofxone

:wave: hi salem!!!



dove- i see it without squinting! clear as a bell on my computer!!!! now i need you to :test: again!


----------



## maybe8

dove830 said:


> Hard to see in a pic....

Really faint but I see it also. Fingers crossed. How many dpo?


----------



## Powell130

dove830 said:


> I'm losing my mind, ladies....I keep going back to look and that 2nd pink line is still there, very faint. I'm scared to test tomorrow.....9 DPO.....freaking out. My gyno just called me yesterday to tell me that my sugars are too high right now to get pregnant....

Take cinnamon capsules with every meal. Keeps sugars in check! I had GD with my son and didnt have to medicate with metformin in lieu of cinnamon


----------



## happynewmom1

Powell130 said:


> dove830 said:
> 
> 
> I'm losing my mind, ladies....I keep going back to look and that 2nd pink line is still there, very faint. I'm scared to test tomorrow.....9 DPO.....freaking out. My gyno just called me yesterday to tell me that my sugars are too high right now to get pregnant....
> 
> Take cinnamon capsules with every meal. Keeps sugars in check! I had GD with my son and didnt have to medicate with metformin in lieu of cinnamonClick to expand...

I had gd with my last two pregnancies.. Would it be OK if I started something like this now?? And is there is a certain kind you recommend?


----------



## jGo_18

Well... fF took away my crosshairs. I've changed the mode to opk/monitor just to have something to work off to have an idea when AF will show. But the up and down temps are very consistent so I'm Just going to call this cycle a bust. I'll be root for you ladies tho!


----------



## Powell130

happynewmom1 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dove830 said:
> 
> 
> I'm losing my mind, ladies....I keep going back to look and that 2nd pink line is still there, very faint. I'm scared to test tomorrow.....9 DPO.....freaking out. My gyno just called me yesterday to tell me that my sugars are too high right now to get pregnant....
> 
> Take cinnamon capsules with every meal. Keeps sugars in check! I had GD with my son and didnt have to medicate with metformin in lieu of cinnamonClick to expand...
> 
> I had gd with my last two pregnancies.. Would it be OK if I started something like this now?? And is there is a certain kind you recommend?Click to expand...

Absolutely!!! I just get whatever brand my store carries. With my first pregnancy I used Kroger brand but I don't have a kroger near me since we moved and Wal-Mart didn't have em so I got mine from Dollar General. It works amazingly well to keep sugars in check


----------



## Powell130

jGo_18 said:


> Well... fF took away my crosshairs. I've changed the mode to opk/monitor just to have something to work off to have an idea when AF will show. But the up and down temps are very consistent so I'm Just going to call this cycle a bust. I'll be root for you ladies tho!

I've been trying to help a few people with temps so sorry if its not you...are you the one that sometimes wakes 3 hours before temp time and records that temp?


----------



## jGo_18

Powell130 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Well... fF took away my crosshairs. I've changed the mode to opk/monitor just to have something to work off to have an idea when AF will show. But the up and down temps are very consistent so I'm Just going to call this cycle a bust. I'll be root for you ladies tho!
> 
> I've been trying to help a few people with temps so sorry if its not you...are you the one that sometimes wakes 3 hours before temp time and records that temp?Click to expand...

If I wake up and it's less than 3 hrs before temp time, I record. If it's 3 or more, I go back to sleep and test when my alarm goes off. That's what the doc said to do - have at least 3 hrs of sleep, if I know I won't get that much more - temp.

However, this has not been an issue this cycle. I temped one morning about an hour before usual due to needing to be up earlier. So the 3 yr thing has nothing to do with this cycle.


----------



## Powell130

jGo_18 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Well... fF took away my crosshairs. I've changed the mode to opk/monitor just to have something to work off to have an idea when AF will show. But the up and down temps are very consistent so I'm Just going to call this cycle a bust. I'll be root for you ladies tho!
> 
> I've been trying to help a few people with temps so sorry if its not you...are you the one that sometimes wakes 3 hours before temp time and records that temp?Click to expand...
> 
> If I wake up and it's less than 3 hrs before temp time, I record. If it's 3 or more, I go back to sleep and test when my alarm goes off. That's what the doc said to do - have at least 3 hrs of sleep, if I know I won't get that much more - temp.
> 
> However, this has not been an issue this cycle. I temped one morning about an hour before usual due to needing to be up earlier. So the 3 yr thing has nothing to do with this cycle.Click to expand...

Okay I thought it was you! Lol. Saw this on my FF this morning and thought of you
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-11-09-03-04.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 9









Screenshot_2015-07-11-09-03-12.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jGo_18

Powell130 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Well... fF took away my crosshairs. I've changed the mode to opk/monitor just to have something to work off to have an idea when AF will show. But the up and down temps are very consistent so I'm Just going to call this cycle a bust. I'll be root for you ladies tho!
> 
> I've been trying to help a few people with temps so sorry if its not you...are you the one that sometimes wakes 3 hours before temp time and records that temp?Click to expand...
> 
> If I wake up and it's less than 3 hrs before temp time, I record. If it's 3 or more, I go back to sleep and test when my alarm goes off. That's what the doc said to do - have at least 3 hrs of sleep, if I know I won't get that much more - temp.
> 
> However, this has not been an issue this cycle. I temped one morning about an hour before usual due to needing to be up earlier. So the 3 yr thing has nothing to do with this cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Okay I thought it was you! Lol. Saw this on my FF this morning and thought of youClick to expand...

I usually have a hard time - or it takes me a long time - to fall back asleep, So I always temp when early if I wake because I know it's unlikely I'll get a very restful sleep even if I do go back to sleep. But like I said, this hasn't been an issue or really come up this cycle. It looks like I'm just not ovulating this cycle.... Unless my thermometer is having an issue, no ovulation is really the only explanation at this point. It's a bust, oh well. Just waiting for AF to start in a week so I can move forward.


----------



## bombshellmom

dove830 said:


> Hard to see in a pic....

I see it too!! I had to move my laptop upward and squint a bit but I see it!! :thumbup: test again in a couple of days!


----------



## tryin4another

Well I'm a little gutted I'm 10dpo and after my v v v faint line at 7 dpo I got a BFN today :( , doesn't mean I'm out but :( sad


----------



## tryin4another

bombshellmom said:


> dove830 said:
> 
> 
> Hard to see in a pic....
> 
> I see it too!! I had to move my laptop upward and squint a bit but I see it!! :thumbup: test again in a couple of days!Click to expand...

I see it too xx


----------



## happynewmom1

Powell130 said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dove830 said:
> 
> 
> I'm losing my mind, ladies....I keep going back to look and that 2nd pink line is still there, very faint. I'm scared to test tomorrow.....9 DPO.....freaking out. My gyno just called me yesterday to tell me that my sugars are too high right now to get pregnant....
> 
> Take cinnamon capsules with every meal. Keeps sugars in check! I had GD with my son and didnt have to medicate with metformin in lieu of cinnamonClick to expand...
> 
> I had gd with my last two pregnancies.. Would it be OK if I started something like this now?? And is there is a certain kind you recommend?Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!!! I just get whatever brand my store carries. With my first pregnancy I used Kroger brand but I don't have a kroger near me since we moved and Wal-Mart didn't have em so I got mine from Dollar General. It works amazingly well to keep sugars in checkClick to expand...

Thank you so much! Sorry I crashed the thread.. I was reading through and spotted this :) super helpful!


----------



## NavyLadybug

tryin4another said:


> Well I'm a little gutted I'm 10dpo and after my v v v faint line at 7 dpo I got a BFN today :( , doesn't mean I'm out but :( sad

Remember that its possible that A) the test was faulty (I know, not very comforting but if it were me I'd personally feel better about a faulty test then a CP) or B) If you didn't have a long enough hold or drank to much in the hours before the test then it could also be a false negative. 

Wishing you the best!


----------



## bombshellmom

tryin4another said:


> Well I'm a little gutted I'm 10dpo and after my v v v faint line at 7 dpo I got a BFN today :( , doesn't mean I'm out but :( sad

It's ok girl - test in a couple of days -- FX you get your BFP <3 :hugs:


----------



## Thisismyyear

tryin4another said:


> Well I'm a little gutted I'm 10dpo and after my v v v faint line at 7 dpo I got a BFN today :( , doesn't mean I'm out but :( sad

Did you test with a different brand? Some are more sensitive than others. Test again in a day or two.


----------



## squirrel.

On 10dpo with my daughter I got a negative FRER and Clearblue+. Then by late that evening a super super super faint squinter on a cheapie. The average to get a BFP is 12dpo. You are so not out yet!


----------



## mommyxofxone

with dd i got a neg at 10 dpo, and the faintest squinter of a line at 12dpo. so faint, my husband told me i was nuts.


----------



## Heatherga2015

wow so many BFPs Great Job Ladies!!!!


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Anyone experience implementation bleeding? I am 8dpo and today had red blood when I used the bathroom, down to a hint of pink since this morning, have had cramps like Af was coming but not due for another week at the earliest ff says I oed last Friday, will know tomorrow if this is an early Af or ...... IB ( if it continues I would think its Af) ..... Never had ib with my first three pregnancies


----------



## ruby83

Dolphinleigh said:


> Anyone experience implementation bleeding? I am 8dpo and today had red blood when I used the bathroom, down to a hint of pink since this morning, have had cramps like Af was coming but not due for another week at the earliest ff says I oed last Friday, will know tomorrow if this is an early Af or ...... IB ( if it continues I would think its Af) ..... Never had ib with my first three pregnancies

I have never had implantation bleeding but sounds like it is right on time if it is! Would be an early AF so all money is pointing to IB. I have only known 1 person to get IB and she said hers lasted about 2 days and was very light browny/ pinky bleeding. Good luck hon xxx


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Update today saw a small clump, very small clot, in toilet so I am assuming it's my period cause I def need to wear something, if it stops again this morning then it might still be IB so freaking upset my cycles are all over the place, the last three have been 22 days, 36 days and mays was 42 days, like wtf, I know I oed June 4 th, this month had no right or left cramps just cramps all over. I turn 38 this year so I don't think menapause but I seriously don't understand. Thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Dolphinleigh said:


> Update today saw a small dump in toilet so I am assuming it's my period cause I def need to wear something, if it stops again this morning then it might still be IB so freaking upset my cycles are all over the place, the last three have been 22 days, 36 days and mays was 42 days, like wtf, I know I oed June 4 th, this month had no right or left cramps just cramps all over. I turn 38 this year so I don't think menapause but I seriously don't understand. Thanks for letting me rant.

Dolphin, it's possible that you may be enter into the "Perimenopausal" stage of your life LINK HERE. Not to upset you or anything, just to maybe give you more information to look at and possibly speak to your Dr about.


----------



## NavyLadybug

So according to my OPKs, my chart, my body signs and such there's a possibility I ovulated on one of two days, I either O'd on CD15 (day before yesterday) or I'll O on CD17 (today) both of which are in normal range for me to O. So as of tomorrow I'm officially in the TWW for sure. I'll either be 3DPO or 1DPO, hell I may compromise and say I O'd on CD16 just to give me a real date to work with and say I'll be 2DPO tomorrow. I know that FF will put my cross hairs on CD15 regardless. Either way, the wait for the TWW haha:) is finally over! Now to wait til I can use HPTs :rofl:


----------



## mimomma86

Currently 6dpo and FF is predicting AF anywhere between 2-7 days from now. I'm not having any symptoms before ovulation or AF when I usually do. My post-O temps are way different than they usually are also. I'm so nervous! I had blood drawn to check my hormones and everything was normal. We tried preseed this cycle, and I'm really hoping it did the trick! If it didn't, we're on to checking OH for problems there


----------



## Smille24

I'm officially 3dpo and idk how I feel about this cycle. I ran out of opks after I got 3 days of positives due to ovulating later than expected. I'm hoping I won't have to buy more.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Well dam, yup sounds like it, frig sakes, ok now to research what the hell I can do and talk to my doctor....... Anybody here have any insights, tips, sites, etc...... I know Dr Google is only so good but it's a starting place to research :) but real life experiences from real people is great too!


----------



## Powell130

mimomma86 said:


> Currently 6dpo and FF is predicting AF anywhere between 2-7 days from now. I'm not having any symptoms before ovulation or AF when I usually do. My post-O temps are way different than they usually are also. I'm so nervous! I had blood drawn to check my hormones and everything was normal. We tried preseed this cycle, and I'm really hoping it did the trick! If it didn't, we're on to checking OH for problems there

Fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## vaniilla

Almost halfway through the month! I hope we seen even more bfp's soon!



AFM - I feel like I'm out this month although af is not here I'm starting to get all the usual signs, blah.


----------



## Gillybeans2

Hi can I join? Planning on testing 21st


----------



## jtr2803

I'll be testing 24th :thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

now that's funny because i dip, then have two or three stable temps. Get my positive opk then spike temps. but my dip doesn't mean O day, it just means it's coming.


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> now that's funny because i dip, then have two or three stable temps. Get my positive opk then spike temps. but my dip doesn't mean O day, it just means it's coming.

The rule of thumb is the last day of lower temp before your 3day sustained rise is O day. Typically the oestrogen surge is the day or of before O (which causes the dip) but not everyone is the same ! hth


----------



## claireanddaz

Please can my test date change? I thought i ovulated a week ago but obviosuly not! Ive had very positive opk's today and lots of ewcm, and pains so i guess i will ovulate today or tomorrow i will test on the 25th july at 11-12dpo x


----------



## squirrel.

Smille I've been thinking that using OPKs this time around. What if this is the last time I ever have to use OPKs? Weird thought! The next baby will be our last and my husband will have a vasectomy, so my days of OPKs are limited!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Can I change my test date to July 26? I got a positive OPK today :happydance: I should be 13dpo then. :)


----------



## ruby83

LADIES I GOT A BFP!!!! Just POAS and it came up immediately (FRER)! OMG I am still in shock. Ok, so let me tell you this story and I am not making this up. I was sure I was going to get AF last night. Was really bloated and moody (I do have a little cold and sore throat so was extra grumpy). Woke up this morning- no AF. Ok, so I have been pottering around thinking it will turn up and debating whether to test with SMU. So waiting for at least 2 hours to get an accurate reading and still debating whether to not waste test and just try is AF hasn't come tomorrow. OK- this is what happened next... My DS was sitting next to me on the couch, pulled up my top, touched my belly button and said bae be. Far out, I took that as a sign, jumped up and tested!


----------



## Smille24

squirrel. said:


> Smille I've been thinking that using OPKs this time around. What if this is the last time I ever have to use OPKs? Weird thought! The next baby will be our last and my husband will have a vasectomy, so my days of OPKs are limited!!

I really hope I don't have to order more for awhile, but what would we do with ourselves each month? Lol. We are going to try to have 2 more (3 total) b4 calling it quits. I'm not sure who is getting a procedure yet, we haven't discussed it yet.


----------



## Salembaby

Dolphin- it's probably NOT perimenopause. Being 37, I was concerned too and got my estrogen, AMH, FSH and thyroid blood work done. The numbers will tell you how your eggies are doing and give you piece of mind.


----------



## Smille24

ruby83 said:


> LADIES I GOT A BFP!!!! Just POAS and it came up immediately (FRER)! OMG I am still in shock. Ok, so let me tell you this story and I am not making this up. I was sure I was going to get AF last night. Was really bloated and moody (I do have a little cold and sore throat so was extra grumpy). Woke up this morning- no AF. Ok, so I have been pottering around thinking it will turn up and debating whether to test with SMU. So waiting for at least 2 hours to get an accurate reading and still debating whether to not waste test and just try is AF hasn't come tomorrow. OK- this is what happened next... My DS was sitting next to me on the couch, pulled up my top, touched my belly button and said bae be. Far out, I took that as a sign, jumped up and tested!

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

ruby83 said:


> LADIES I GOT A BFP!!!! Just POAS and it came up immediately (FRER)! OMG I am still in shock. Ok, so let me tell you this story and I am not making this up. I was sure I was going to get AF last night. Was really bloated and moody (I do have a little cold and sore throat so was extra grumpy). Woke up this morning- no AF. Ok, so I have been pottering around thinking it will turn up and debating whether to test with SMU. So waiting for at least 2 hours to get an accurate reading and still debating whether to not waste test and just try is AF hasn't come tomorrow. OK- this is what happened next... My DS was sitting next to me on the couch, pulled up my top, touched my belly button and said bae be. Far out, I took that as a sign, jumped up and tested!

:dance: :yippee: :wohoo:

Congrats!

And I totally agree that our LOs know before we do be my DD was also talking about babies (a couple days before I tested). I think my dog also knew auickly because she's been extra close to me for a week or 2 now. Come join our March Monkeys pregnancy group!!!


----------



## RayinNY

Anyone else going crazy in the tww? I'm 9 DPO and fighting every urge to test!

Congrats to all of the BFPs on this thread and to everyone else- August is another great month to get pregnant :) Baby dust and fx for everyone!!!


----------



## ruby83

FYI: I am either 15/16DPO and I got a BFN at 11/12DPO
 



Attached Files:







262.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## mommyxofxone

ruby83 said:


> LADIES I GOT A BFP!!!! Just POAS and it came up immediately (FRER)! OMG I am still in shock. Ok, so let me tell you this story and I am not making this up. I was sure I was going to get AF last night. Was really bloated and moody (I do have a little cold and sore throat so was extra grumpy). Woke up this morning- no AF. Ok, so I have been pottering around thinking it will turn up and debating whether to test with SMU. So waiting for at least 2 hours to get an accurate reading and still debating whether to not waste test and just try is AF hasn't come tomorrow. OK- this is what happened next... My DS was sitting next to me on the couch, pulled up my top, touched my belly button and said bae be. Far out, I took that as a sign, jumped up and tested!

OMG RUBY :yipee:


----------



## RayinNY

Congrats Ruby!



ruby83 said:


> LADIES I GOT A BFP!!!! Just POAS and it came up immediately (FRER)! OMG I am still in shock. Ok, so let me tell you this story and I am not making this up. I was sure I was going to get AF last night. Was really bloated and moody (I do have a little cold and sore throat so was extra grumpy). Woke up this morning- no AF. Ok, so I have been pottering around thinking it will turn up and debating whether to test with SMU. So waiting for at least 2 hours to get an accurate reading and still debating whether to not waste test and just try is AF hasn't come tomorrow. OK- this is what happened next... My DS was sitting next to me on the couch, pulled up my top, touched my belly button and said bae be. Far out, I took that as a sign, jumped up and tested!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats Ruby!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Nice & dark Ruby!!! :happydance:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Who here gets nauseous after Ovulation? I've been feeling bleck all day and the only thing I can think of to cause it is Ovulation, I'm also extremely tired, which also happens after I O.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cd 13 here, i can start opks tomorrow! 

weird, af ended last week. I just had brown discharge followed by bright red? just a touch? freaked me out. don't know what that is?


----------



## NavyLadybug

mommyxofxone said:


> Cd 13 here, i can start opks tomorrow!
> 
> weird, af ended last week. I just had brown discharge followed by bright red? just a touch? freaked me out. don't know what that is?

How much blood? If it was only a small amount it's possible it was ovulation as a few women sometimes report small amounts of blood caused by the eruption of the egg. Also, do you have cysts? If so, one may have burst, which is actually fairly common as many, many women often have cysts throughout their cycle due to hormone fluctuations.


----------



## Child2Hold

NavyLadybug said:


> Who here gets nauseous after Ovulation? I've been feeling bleck all day and the only thing I can think of to cause it is Ovulation, I'm also extremely tired, which also happens after I O.

I get nauseous after I O too. I asked my Dr. and she said it was normal. Wasn't normal for me until I lost some weight.

Congrats to all the new :bfp: See every in the August thread.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Salembaby said:


> Dolphin- it's probably NOT perimenopause. Being 37, I was concerned too and got my estrogen, AMH, FSH and thyroid blood work done. The numbers will tell you how your eggies are doing and give you piece of mind.

Thanks I ace a Drs appointment next Tuesday the 21 so will request blood work to check and to get baseline data for later on too :). Thanks for the tip, fingers crossed eggs are doing great.


Update, still bleeding, again only needing 1 pad so not a huge amount all day, but I gave cramps in my left side, yesterday morning ( and three days before) I had cramps all over now it's just one side..... Weird, so confused with cycles, last three ( one mc) I didn't chart or really research so now that I am trying this time I don't know if it's my mind playing tricks or something else wrong


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Congrats ruby in the bfp


----------



## maybe8

ruby83 said:


> LADIES I GOT A BFP!!!! Just POAS and it came up immediately (FRER)! OMG I am still in shock. Ok, so let me tell you this story and I am not making this up. I was sure I was going to get AF last night. Was really bloated and moody (I do have a little cold and sore throat so was extra grumpy). Woke up this morning- no AF. Ok, so I have been pottering around thinking it will turn up and debating whether to test with SMU. So waiting for at least 2 hours to get an accurate reading and still debating whether to not waste test and just try is AF hasn't come tomorrow. OK- this is what happened next... My DS was sitting next to me on the couch, pulled up my top, touched my belly button and said bae be. Far out, I took that as a sign, jumped up and tested!

Ruby CONGRATULATIONS....that is such a sweet story. Can I borrow your daughter? :happydance:


----------



## ruby83

mommyxofxone said:


> Cd 13 here, i can start opks tomorrow!
> 
> weird, af ended last week. I just had brown discharge followed by bright red? just a touch? freaked me out. don't know what that is?

I had this the last 2 cycles where I was spotting with brown and some red blood a few days after AF. I put it down to taking Evening Primrose Oil because once I stopped the bleeding stopped...


----------



## maybe8

RayinNY said:


> Anyone else going crazy in the tww? I'm 9 DPO and fighting every urge to test!
> 
> Congrats to all of the BFPs on this thread and to everyone else- August is another great month to get pregnant :) Baby dust and fx for everyone!!!

Me!!! I am 8 dpo, been testing for days.....I get pretty evaps that show up on my camera but not to the untrained eye. :nope:

My temp dipped by .35 this morning. Tomorrow's temp will tell the tale if the witch is on her way or if there is still hope.


----------



## rebecca822

ruby83 said:


> FYI: I am either 15/16DPO and I got a BFN at 11/12DPO

Congrats!! 
I'm 11dpo and tested this morning and got a negative. This post gave me a little hope.


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats on the :bfp: Ruby!!! :dance:


----------



## Ganton

NavyLadybug said:


> Who here gets nauseous after Ovulation? I've been feeling bleck all day and the only thing I can think of to cause it is Ovulation, I'm also extremely tired, which also happens after I O.

I asked this exact question on another thread a couple of days a go. I'm now 3dpo, but I felt so sick all day Friday, then a bit again last night. I had a few days of horrible nausea at the same point last cycle too so I can only link it to ovulation. I guess there's a big shift in quite a few hormones around ovulation time so makes some sort of sense.


----------



## squirrel.

Do you know what, I felt a little nauseous this morning, which for me was very odd! I don't ever feel sick. I'm trying not to read anything into it, as I also had a bad stomach. Wish I didn't obsess over every little thing my body is doing!


----------



## Ganton

I'm generally not a very 'sick' person and I wasn't sick during either of my pregnancies (other than when I had a stomach bug) but the nausea was definitely worse with DS2 than DS1, as were the afterpains. I also felt a bit nauseous whenever I breastfed DS1, and it was worse than DS2. If I'm lucky enough to have a third, I'm just going to have to be prepared for it to be even worse again!


----------



## squirrel.

The afterpains when I was breastfeeding Isla were terrible! Almost worse than labour in terms of how long they went on for (well over a week compared with only 6 hours of labour - and only one hour of that actually quite painful) and just that continuous sharp aching pain. Not looking forward to it being worse the next time.


----------



## startingout

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations to those with BFP's already!

I think I O'd on the 8th (certainly had a strong positive OPK) so taking that as the date. 

So I guess I should test on/around 22nd? 

Unless of course AF shows up as had the implant removed at the beginning of June so all a bit all over the place!


----------



## Lost7

Today is O day :) 
I predicted it would be today, but still over the moon.

I had one high on my CB dual (Saturday), then on Sunday (yesterday) got my peak. Usually you have a few days of highs then a peak but I don't care, at least I got my peak :)

Vitamin B6 hasn't delayed or brought forward my ovulation and that was a real worry for me as I'd done so much research and a lot of people said it affected their ovulation, however for me - that wasn't the case. :)

I am today ovulating on CD17 - as normal. My temps dipped and I've woken up to the normal Ovulation cramps that I get.

https://i.imgur.com/Zb8BG55.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/K4q3Boy.jpg


----------



## Salembaby

Congrats Ruby!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Ruby. Xx
Lost7, get to BDing! Good luck. xx

AFM, 11dpo and BFN on FRER which obviously only means one thing. AF due on Friday, so starting round 2 of Clomid on Saturday. Xx


----------



## Smille24

Great news lost! :dance:

4dpo here and nothing really going on.


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Today is O day :)
> I predicted it would be today, but still over the moon.
> 
> I had one high on my CB dual (Saturday), then on Sunday (yesterday) got my peak. Usually you have a few days of highs then a peak but I don't care, at least I got my peak :)
> 
> Vitamin B6 hasn't delayed or brought forward my ovulation and that was a real worry for me as I'd done so much research and a lot of people said it affected their ovulation, however for me - that wasn't the case. :)
> 
> I am today ovulating on CD17 - as normal. My temps dipped and I've woken up to the normal Ovulation cramps that I get.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Zb8BG55.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/K4q3Boy.jpg

And this is a perfect example of OPKs are better not with FMU and that you can't really compare the lines on the sticks for digital lol go catch that egg!!


----------



## Salembaby

OMG!

https://https://www.dropbox.com/s/66glb5w9a10o1nq/Photo%20Jul%2013%2C%206%2046%2003%20AM.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Powell130

startingout said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Congratulations to those with BFP's already!
> 
> I think I O'd on the 8th (certainly had a strong positive OPK) so taking that as the date.
> 
> So I guess I should test on/around 22nd?
> 
> Unless of course AF shows up as had the implant removed at the beginning of June so all a bit all over the place!

You usually O within 12-36 hours of LH surge so I'd probably count the 9th as O Day and the 10th as 1DPO


----------



## Powell130

Teeny Weeny said:


> Congratulations Ruby. Xx
> Lost7, get to BDing! Good luck. xx
> 
> AFM, 11dpo and BFN on FRER which obviously only means one thing. AF due on Friday, so starting round 2 of Clomid on Saturday. Xx

You're not out yet! You can still implant until 12DPO


----------



## Powell130

Can I please show you ladies something so y'all will stop saying you're out even before 12DPO?! There's still time 

https://whenmybaby.com/implantation-doubling-calculator.php
Play with this for a little and see how long it can actually take for HCG to become detectable.
I think it's forgotten that early BFP's are more the exception than the rule, we just have a lot of TTCers and early testers so it seems like it's common when in the whole scheme of things, its not.

I'm 11DPO and got a bfn this morning but guess what? I know I'm not out seeing as my son didn't implant until 12DPO and got my bfp at 20DPO and the next day my HCG was only 240! 

You're still in there until :witch: shows

The power of positive thinking does great things ladies!


----------



## Powell130

Salembaby said:


> OMG!
> 
> https://https://www.dropbox.com/s/66glb5w9a10o1nq/Photo%20Jul%2013%2C%206%2046%2003%20AM.jpg?dl=0

Pic didn't show


----------



## Salembaby

I got my BFP!


----------



## Salembaby




----------



## Teeny Weeny

Salembaby said:


> I got my BFP!

Still no pic but a huge congratulations. Xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Powell130 said:


> Can I please show you ladies something so y'all will stop saying you're out even before 12DPO?! There's still time
> 
> https://whenmybaby.com/implantation-doubling-calculator.php
> Play with this for a little and see how long it can actually take for HCG to become detectable.
> I think it's forgotten that early BFP's are more the exception than the rule, we just have a lot of TTCers and early testers so it seems like it's common when in the whole scheme of things, its not.
> 
> I'm 11DPO and got a bfn this morning but guess what? I know I'm not out seeing as my son didn't implant until 12DPO and got my bfp at 20DPO and the next day my HCG was only 240!
> 
> You're still in there until :witch: shows
> 
> The power of positive thinking does great things ladies!

Thank you. I know it's not over until the witch shows but a BFN is a huge bummer at 11dpo. I have ALWAYS had a positive at 10Dpo so I have to face the reality that there is only a tiny chance this month for a BFP. 
Positive thinking works wonders, I do agree. I have just run out of positivity through too many cycles. Xx


----------



## Powell130

Teeny Weeny said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Can I please show you ladies something so y'all will stop saying you're out even before 12DPO?! There's still time
> 
> https://whenmybaby.com/implantation-doubling-calculator.php
> Play with this for a little and see how long it can actually take for HCG to become detectable.
> I think it's forgotten that early BFP's are more the exception than the rule, we just have a lot of TTCers and early testers so it seems like it's common when in the whole scheme of things, its not.
> 
> I'm 11DPO and got a bfn this morning but guess what? I know I'm not out seeing as my son didn't implant until 12DPO and got my bfp at 20DPO and the next day my HCG was only 240!
> 
> You're still in there until :witch: shows
> 
> The power of positive thinking does great things ladies!
> 
> Thank you. I know it's not over until the witch shows but a BFN is a huge bummer at 11dpo. I have ALWAYS had a positive at 10Dpo so I have to face the reality that there is only a tiny chance this month for a BFP.
> Positive thinking works wonders, I do agree. I have just run out of positivity through too many cycles. XxClick to expand...

There's still a 50% chance! 

You say always, but how many bfp's at 10dpo have you had?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-13-07-48-09.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I guess if my starting value was 2 or less then it wouldn't show! Maybe a chance! Xx
I've had 4 Powell. My 3 children and my miscarriage. Xx


----------



## Powell130

Salembaby said:


>

No pic but congrats!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

BTW, I LOVE your positivity. Definately a good way to be. Xx


----------



## Powell130

Teeny Weeny said:


> I guess if my starting value was 2 or less then it wouldn't show! Maybe a chance! Xx
> I've had 4 Powell. My 3 children and my miscarriage. Xx

Well maybe #5 wants to wait a little to show! I'm all about positive thinking until I have a reason not to. Every pregnancy is different and while it seems you've had exceptions to the rule as far as 10dpo bfps (and seems to be YOUR rule) ... Every pregnancy and every baby is different! Can't expect (it's hard, I know!!) Them to all go the same!
What day were you looking at as implant day?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

FF has implantation around 8 dpo as it is showing a triphasic chart so 3 days ago.


----------



## Salembaby

I'll get to a desktop today and post a pic. The BFP pics and all of you have helped me SO much over the last 8 months to stay positive and hopeful. I'm so grateful.


----------



## Powell130

Teeny Weeny said:


> FF has implantation around 8 dpo as it is showing a triphasic chart so 3 days ago.

Yeah girl you still got time!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

NavyLadybug said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> Cd 13 here, i can start opks tomorrow!
> 
> weird, af ended last week. I just had brown discharge followed by bright red? just a touch? freaked me out. don't know what that is?
> 
> How much blood? If it was only a small amount it's possible it was ovulation as a few women sometimes report small amounts of blood caused by the eruption of the egg. Also, do you have cysts? If so, one may have burst, which is actually fairly common as many, many women often have cysts throughout their cycle due to hormone fluctuations.Click to expand...

like a dot? and no im not close to O yet. Earliest i've ever O'd is cd16- i usually get it then or like a day before if i get it. but never had brown? Also my af was done at like day 8 so.... what the heck? a middle of the middle bleed?! i think i have one cyst but they said it was normal?




Lost7 said:


> Today is O day :)
> I predicted it would be today, but still over the moon.
> 
> I had one high on my CB dual (Saturday), then on Sunday (yesterday) got my peak. Usually you have a few days of highs then a peak but I don't care, at least I got my peak :)
> 
> Vitamin B6 hasn't delayed or brought forward my ovulation and that was a real worry for me as I'd done so much research and a lot of people said it affected their ovulation, however for me - that wasn't the case. :)
> 
> I am today ovulating on CD17 - as normal. My temps dipped and I've woken up to the normal Ovulation cramps that I get.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Zb8BG55.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/K4q3Boy.jpg

definitely no fmu for strip opks!!! always use later.


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> Cd 13 here, i can start opks tomorrow!
> 
> weird, af ended last week. I just had brown discharge followed by bright red? just a touch? freaked me out. don't know what that is?
> 
> How much blood? If it was only a small amount it's possible it was ovulation as a few women sometimes report small amounts of blood caused by the eruption of the egg. Also, do you have cysts? If so, one may have burst, which is actually fairly common as many, many women often have cysts throughout their cycle due to hormone fluctuations.Click to expand...
> 
> like a dot? and no im not close to O yet. Earliest i've ever O'd is cd16- i usually get it then or like a day before if i get it. but never had brown? Also my af was done at like day 8 so.... what the heck? a middle of the middle bleed?! i think i have one cyst but they said it was normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Today is O day :)
> I predicted it would be today, but still over the moon.
> 
> I had one high on my CB dual (Saturday), then on Sunday (yesterday) got my peak. Usually you have a few days of highs then a peak but I don't care, at least I got my peak :)
> 
> Vitamin B6 hasn't delayed or brought forward my ovulation and that was a real worry for me as I'd done so much research and a lot of people said it affected their ovulation, however for me - that wasn't the case. :)
> 
> I am today ovulating on CD17 - as normal. My temps dipped and I've woken up to the normal Ovulation cramps that I get.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Zb8BG55.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/K4q3Boy.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> definitely no fmu for strip opks!!! always use later.Click to expand...

I screwed up once and used one in the AM and was like whyyyy am I getting a positive on CD9?!?! Lol I day was almost a week later


----------



## mommyxofxone

afm: my temps are being whacky. up and down constantly. i'm temping same time and sleeping well. so i don't know.

cd 14 so i can start opks today. partial ferning but it seriously jumped from yesterday- i may have an early O this month again. i mean there was a branch or two yesterday starting. and this am? branches and stemy things, i mean almost completed ferning. that's crazy!

Can ANYONE explain to me, why for all the years after dd, my af has been completely whacked and unpredictable. super long and always over 30 something days. and now that i'm trying my cycles now have me O'ing earlier? what the crap? i odn't understand.


----------



## Salembaby

https://www.dropbox.com/s/66glb5w9a10o1nq/Photo Jul 13, 6 46 03 AM.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Salembaby, that is a very positive BFP. How many DPO are you? Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

:yipee: salem!!!!


----------



## Salembaby

I'm atleast 17dpo. I could not handle seeing another blank test so I waited until today. I just cancelled my fertility clinic appointment for later today. The Dutch clinic found antibodies in dh's swimmers (we live in the Netherlands) and I wanted a second opinion from a US doctor. Never give up hope!

My symptoms - 
One day late - cervix opening felt softer, squishier and harder to find. This continued. And my bbs had aches on the sides and under my arms - and are heavier, and not attractive. This was very gradual, I was expecting a more sudden swelling. And my appetite changed. I'm getting full quicker and not as hungry. 
I've had insomnia for the last 3-4 nights. No matter what I wake up at 3am and can't back to sleep. I've never had this before. 

All the opks, symptom spotting, temp taking and googling subtle body changes are so worth it. You all have been my lifeline during this difficult process. Thanks again and I hope you all get your BFPs very soon.


----------



## jGo_18

Congrats Salem!

Afm, I bought a new thermometer yesterday and used both this morning
To see if the original was dying or something. Hoping it was so these weirdly low temps would make sense. Well much to my dismay I got the lowest temp I think I've ever recorded - immediately used the new thermometer and the difference was only .08 (which makes sense being I had moved around a bit and was more awake then the first temp).
So the thermometer isn't broken. I am.
Ugh I really wish AF would just show up early so I could move on to the next cycle... Hopefully AF will reset my body and my temps will go back to normal.


----------



## NavyLadybug

So I realized I did an oopsie this morning with my temps (I entered 98.3 on FF instead of 98.5) as it was 6AM and I cannot be trusted to do things that early hahaha :haha: but anyway I noticed as I was looking at my thermometers memory and when I fixed it.... CROSSHAIRS!! WOOHOO! I'm still not entire convinced I O'd on CD15 (it was probably CD17) but still knowing my temps are high enough for crosshairs makes me happy!


----------



## NoodleHelm

Congrats Salembaby!!


----------



## maybe8

Salem wow that is wonderful line....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

I am 9 dpo wasted my only frer. Pretty sure it is negative, I took pics at 5 min and I can see a line but not in real life, just an evap now. Uggg


----------



## Chrissy05

I am testing on July 15th. This is our 10th cycle TTCing for our first. Has a cp last cycle which was much harder on my emotions than I thought it would be, so here's to hoping for a BFP and a sticky bean this time.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats Salem!!


2DPO today and it's already dragging!!! Will test at 9DPO so Monday the 20th.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Just realized I'll be 8DPO this Sat, which is when I usually start testing, I cannot wait til Sat, I know I probably won't get a :bfp: I just wanna pee on the stick LOL But Fx'd there's a sticky in there!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i have to wait til i o to see if i even get to test this month :doh: if it goes at cd16 like last month i can test the last day of July. if not, i have to wait til august!!!!!!


----------



## jtr2803

Congratulations Salem!

Long countdown to testing here....


----------



## Smille24

Salembaby said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/66glb5w9a10o1nq/Photo Jul 13, 6 46 03 AM.jpg?dl=0

No denying that. Congrats! H&H 9 mths.


----------



## fairycat

I've been having dull cramps and mood swings since yesterday, and saw some pinkish lining stuff when I went to the bathroom last night. Had I not looked in the toilet I would've missed it. Based on that, I will be testing on Wednesday at 9 dpo. That is, if I don't break down and test tomorrow :p


----------



## vaniilla

Huge congrats Salem! :D


----------



## Lost7

Sorry I should have said when I originally posted the OPK's. 
I sometimes use FMU as experimental. Last cycle I was about to surge at midnight and naturally, took one FMU (as well as the CB digitals which *ARE* supposed to be taken with FMU). 

I didn't want to accidentally miss any surges this time - hence my testing.
I know you're not _*supposed*_ to use IC's or any other OPK's apart from the digital ones with FMU. I am a long standing POAS addict, I know these things. :happydance: 

It's safe to say that this cycle I didn't surge over night though. It was during the afternoon, thankfully. 

I'm 1dpo tomorrow and switching the nasty tasting cough medicine for natural progesterone and pineapple (to help implantation).

Congrats to the :bfp: 's on this thread, awesome to see. Log in each day to at least 2 more! :D


----------



## SarahLou372

Took these today... 10dpo and 11-12 days since my HCG trigger. What does everyone think?
 



Attached Files:







11042941_863805987000375_8734860319441018807_n.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 10









11235335_863805970333710_1359133488033436393_n.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 13









11742725_863902143657426_3395161073159969296_n.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 14









11241617_863805957000378_741164123570089165_n.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3









11750672_863956910318616_8226870589358717460_n.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Lost7

Just replied on the other thread. I would leave it two days and re-test hun. I am no fan of those viola tests whatsoever. FX for you.


----------



## fairycat

Congrats Sarah! FRER shows a definite line!


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats Salem and Sarah!


----------



## Lost7

I have never had experience with the triggers so I'm not sure how long it takes to get out of your system completely, that's why I say give it another 2 days hun. I don't want to give you false hope. :dust: :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

SarahLou372 said:


> Took these today... 10dpo and 11-12 days since my HCG trigger. What does everyone think?

Those look like bfp's to me!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Powell130

SarahLou372 said:


> Took these today... 10dpo and 11-12 days since my HCG trigger. What does everyone think?

Congrats!


----------



## RayinNY

Question- Can someone explain to me the difference between an indent and a faint, faint positive? I see the lightest, lighest line on the FRER (I'm DPO 10) and I can't get it to photograph- how do you know if it's an indent or not? I don't want to get my hopes up prematurely...


----------



## Lost7

RayinNY said:


> Question- Can someone explain to me the difference between an indent and a faint, faint positive? I see the lightest, lighest line on the FRER (I'm DPO 10) and I can't get it to photograph- how do you know if it's an indent or not? I don't want to get my hopes up prematurely...

Best and easiest way would be to test again in 2 days. HCG doubles every 48 hours. If the line came up within 10 minutes and you're not having to shine a light through it - you could be optimistic. :dust: Good luck!


----------



## RayinNY

Thanks :) Hard to wait two days- ah!



Lost7 said:


> RayinNY said:
> 
> 
> Question- Can someone explain to me the difference between an indent and a faint, faint positive? I see the lightest, lighest line on the FRER (I'm DPO 10) and I can't get it to photograph- how do you know if it's an indent or not? I don't want to get my hopes up prematurely...
> 
> Best and easiest way would be to test again in 2 days. HCG doubles every 48 hours. If the line came up within 10 minutes and you're not having to shine a light through it - you could be optimistic. :dust: Good luck!Click to expand...


----------



## Lost7

You could just pee again and use multiple brands like every POAS addict does :rofl:
If you think there's a line keep using FMU for your tests (first morning urine), it's the most concentrated and has the most HCG in it. Best of luck hun! Keep peeing on those sticks!


----------



## RayinNY

The Wondflos are a very clear negative. My husband is going to kill me if I test every morning and make him stare at it with me from now until Friday (when AF is due) haha


----------



## NavyLadybug

RayinNY, if AF is due Fri, I'd bet that it's your :bfp: as long as it showed up within the time limit. Retest tomorrow with FMU as soon as you wake up, if you see another + then you're most likely preggers!


----------



## RayinNY

Can anyone take a look and give me some feedback? You guys are the best- I can't tell anyone else :( https://i59.tinypic.com/5xpkeo.png https://i59.tinypic.com/2qn06rp.jpg


----------



## jGo_18

I have never ever ovulated later than CD17. I got suspicious this morning with the huge dip & my cp + ewcm... So I tested just now, along with hpts since I've heard opks can read the hormone too. 

The hpts are for sure negative. But the opks looks really positive... 
Thoughts??? Is it worth seeing if our donor can do an emergency donation??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jGo_18

I think I see it rayinny!


----------



## SilasLove

Wow Salem - awesome line! Congrats xx


----------



## RayinNY

Thanks- just hoping it's not an indent- need to try it tomorrow morning!



jGo_18 said:


> I think I see it rayinny!


----------



## Powell130

jGo_18 said:


> I have never ever ovulated later than CD17. I got suspicious this morning with the huge dip & my cp + ewcm... So I tested just now, along with hpts since I've heard opks can read the hormone too.
> 
> The hpts are for sure negative. But the opks looks really positive...
> Thoughts??? Is it worth seeing if our donor can do an emergency donation??

When in doubt, hump it out...in your case when in doubt, pump it out :haha: really tho, I would


----------



## NavyLadybug

I would jGo!! Never hurts!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lost7 said:


> Sorry I should have said when I originally posted the OPK's.
> I sometimes use FMU as experimental. Last cycle I was about to surge at midnight and naturally, took one FMU (as well as the CB digitals which *ARE* supposed to be taken with FMU).
> 
> I didn't want to accidentally miss any surges this time - hence my testing.
> I know you're not _*supposed*_ to use IC's or any other OPK's apart from the digital ones with FMU. I am a long standing POAS addict, I know these things. :happydance:
> 
> It's safe to say that this cycle I didn't surge over night though. It was during the afternoon, thankfully.
> 
> I'm 1dpo tomorrow and switching the nasty tasting cough medicine for natural progesterone and pineapple (to help implantation).
> 
> Congrats to the :bfp: 's on this thread, awesome to see. Log in each day to at least 2 more! :D

sorry hun was just trying to help- didn't mean anything by it. i know the digis are supposed to be fmu, but i meant the non digis anyway. sorry again.



SarahLou372 said:


> Took these today... 10dpo and 11-12 days since my HCG trigger. What does everyone think?

no question, definitely a line love!!!! congrats and h&h 9 months!



RayinNY said:


> Can anyone take a look and give me some feedback? You guys are the best- I can't tell anyone else :( https://i59.tinypic.com/5xpkeo.png https://i59.tinypic.com/2qn06rp.jpg

i definitely see it!!!!!!



jGo_18 said:


> I have never ever ovulated later than CD17. I got suspicious this morning with the huge dip & my cp + ewcm... So I tested just now, along with hpts since I've heard opks can read the hormone too.
> 
> The hpts are for sure negative. But the opks looks really positive...
> Thoughts??? Is it worth seeing if our donor can do an emergency donation??

wow is that positive! i suggest giving a ring hun and get that donor!!!





afm, actual line on my opk. wasn't expecting one yet, darker today then it was this day last month too. maybe i'll O tomorrow instead of 16? got a tiny dot of bright red blood in my cm today. can't wait to see what temp does tomorrow, the ferning and the opk. wondering if it's coming sooner than expected. so weird!!


----------



## RayinNY

I need that- hysterical! Yes- time to pump :) 



Powell130 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> I have never ever ovulated later than CD17. I got suspicious this morning with the huge dip & my cp + ewcm... So I tested just now, along with hpts since I've heard opks can read the hormone too.
> 
> The hpts are for sure negative. But the opks looks really positive...
> Thoughts??? Is it worth seeing if our donor can do an emergency donation??
> 
> When in doubt, hump it out...in your case when in doubt, pump it out :haha: really tho, I wouldClick to expand...


----------



## jren

Can I join this thread? I'm trying to hold out until July 23rd, which is my expected AF date!


----------



## ruby83

Congrats Salem! Happy bag healthy 9 months to you x

I got my HCG levels back from my bloods yesterday 326 (14/15dpo in the evening) so I guess I am pregnant &#128541; praying bub sticks!


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> I have never ever ovulated later than CD17. I got suspicious this morning with the huge dip & my cp + ewcm... So I tested just now, along with hpts since I've heard opks can read the hormone too.
> 
> The hpts are for sure negative. But the opks looks really positive...
> Thoughts??? Is it worth seeing if our donor can do an emergency donation??

I always get fertile cm b4 af and opks are usually positive b4 af.


----------



## Smille24

I see the lines for both Sarah and rayinNY. Hope they get darker!


----------



## ONEID

I have been reading about temperature drops after ovulation. I guess it means I missed it that little egg.


----------



## kakae

I think I'm out already, starting to get the old pre AF cramps.

Congrats Salem!


----------



## bombshellmom

ONEID said:


> I have been reading about temperature drops after ovulation. I guess it means I missed it that little egg.

Another girl here had the same thing and thought she was out but ended up with a BFP at 9dpo! I'm not experienced with charting but maybe it was an implantation drop? How many dpo are you?


----------



## jGo_18

Smille24 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> I have never ever ovulated later than CD17. I got suspicious this morning with the huge dip & my cp + ewcm... So I tested just now, along with hpts since I've heard opks can read the hormone too.
> 
> The hpts are for sure negative. But the opks looks really positive...
> Thoughts??? Is it worth seeing if our donor can do an emergency donation??
> 
> I always get fertile cm b4 af and opks are usually positive b4 af.Click to expand...

I've had faint lines on opks just before AF - but never anything like this. AF is supposedly still 5 days off... And my cm before AF is usually very creamy. I almost never actually get ewcm so this is new.
I'm guessing longer now as the temp drop & cp/cm is suggestive of a true positive.


----------



## jGo_18

Donor is coming thru for us (no pun intended!) & we are just gonna go for it. Either way, better safe than sorry I suppose! Thanks for the feedback ladies! Here's to hoping this odd cycle is just a roller coaster to a bfp!


----------



## bombshellmom

jGo_18 said:


> Donor is coming thru for us (no pun intended!) & we are just gonna go for it. Either way, better safe than sorry I suppose! Thanks for the feedback ladies! Here's to hoping this odd cycle is just a roller coaster to a bfp!

FX for you!! :flower:


----------



## ONEID

jGo_18 said:


> Donor is coming thru for us (no pun intended!) & we are just gonna go for it. Either way, better safe than sorry I suppose! Thanks for the feedback ladies! Here's to hoping this odd cycle is just a roller coaster to a bfp!

Keeping fingers crossed for you girl!!! Hips up!


----------



## ONEID

bombshellmom said:


> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> I have been reading about temperature drops after ovulation. I guess it means I missed it that little egg.
> 
> Another girl here had the same thing and thought she was out but ended up with a BFP at 9dpo! I'm not experienced with charting but maybe it was an implantation drop? How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

Well I am not sure. I had a positive test CD 13, But FF says I went on day 15. So either 6 or 9DPO I suppose. I guess it's possible until AF shows up? This wait is killllllibg me. I might take one tomorrow morning.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Fx'd for you jGo!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

ONEID - I dropped to my cover line at 5 DPO. Got my BFP at 10 DPO. Attached a pic of my chart ib case you want to see. Hope that's an implantation dip for you, too!!!

Jgo - good luck!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jGo_18

Feels so strange to be revisiting donations at this point in my cycle. But the deed is done and I'm hoping for the best! Thank you so much for the encouragement ladies!!

Side note - I was potentially around 12-13dpo (or so I thought)... FFs "by the brand bfps" thing shows 100% on wondfo opks... Should I just let that tidbit float away and not read anything into it?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ONEID

Bellarosa, thanks so much! Seeing and knowing that it's not totally shot is keeping me hopeful.


----------



## rebecca822

Congrats to the BFP, this really is a lucky month! 
I got a bfn again today with frer. I'm either 12 or 13 DPO today.


----------



## ruby83

jGo_18 said:


> Donor is coming thru for us (no pun intended!) & we are just gonna go for it. Either way, better safe than sorry I suppose! Thanks for the feedback ladies! Here's to hoping this odd cycle is just a roller coaster to a bfp!

Good luck!


----------



## ruby83

Girls don't give up if you get a BFN early. I got a BFN 10/11DPO and a BFP 14/15DPO and my HCG is now 326 which is not low. You are not out until AF turns up!! :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

ruby83 said:


> Girls don't give up if you get a BFN early. I got a BFN 10/11DPO and a BFP 14/15DPO and my HCG is now 326 which is not low. You are not out until AF turns up!! :dust:

I agree with this :flower:



It's one of the reasons I've not bought any tests to tempt me, testing early and have the stress of bfn or too early just makes the wait longer for me. 


:dust: I hope we see even more bfp's on this thread! :dust:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

jGo_18 said:


> Feels so strange to be revisiting donations at this point in my cycle. But the deed is done and I'm hoping for the best! Thank you so much for the encouragement ladies!!
> 
> Side note - I was potentially around 12-13dpo (or so I thought)... FFs "by the brand bfps" thing shows 100% on wondfo opks... Should I just let that tidbit float away and not read anything into it?

Expect the worst & hope for the best?! :shrug: I dunno what to tell you Hun. Sounds promising.... if you really are 13 DPO. But if you're Oing now, it could really just be a very positive OPK. What brand were the other HPTs you used??


----------



## AngelofTroy

CD26 here and I'm due on today based on average cycle length.. But I'm too scared to test! Scared of :BFN: , scared of :BFP: and it's being a chemical, also quite scared of :BFP: as I hated pregnancy!! 

How long should I wait? Part of me wants to test RIGHT NOW but I also want to be sure. All my usual symptoms came early and have now stopped completely, I have acne spots like when I was pregnant before... I so want to know but something keeps stopping me from actually testing! I sat on the loo test in hand earlier but bottled it at the last minute and didn't. 

OH said just to wait until Friday?? I think he's probably right as I'll just worry even if I got a BFP this early...? Ugh. 

I can't concentrate on anything else at the moment.


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy said:


> CD26 here and I'm due on today based on average cycle length.. But I'm too scared to test! Scared of :BFN: , scared of :BFP: and it's being a chemical, also quite scared of :BFP: as I hated pregnancy!!
> 
> How long should I wait? Part of me wants to test RIGHT NOW but I also want to be sure. All my usual symptoms came early and have now stopped completely, I have acne spots like when I was pregnant before... I so want to know but something keeps stopping me from actually testing! I sat on the loo test in hand earlier but bottled it at the last minute and didn't.
> 
> OH said just to wait until Friday?? I think he's probably right as I'll just worry even if I got a BFP this early...? Ugh.
> 
> I can't concentrate on anything else at the moment.

Anything from today onwards should be quite accurate, if you can they should follow your OH's advice, fingers and toes crossed that it's a :bfp:


----------



## Lost7

Powell, Your chart looks amazing.. :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

ONEID said:


> I have been reading about temperature drops after ovulation. I guess it means I missed it that little egg.

love it's possible it's implantation dip- it doesn't drop low normally until just before aft arrives - how long is your lp? can better tell with that. 


bella i don't remember you getting your bfp?! or i just missed it! :yipee: congrats!!!! h&h 9 months!!!!


afm- i THINK i got full ferning this am? i have some ewcm, cp position is high, temp dipped a little today (although it's BEEN up and down like nuts) can't wait to take that opk tonight. :)


----------



## Dolphinleigh

So update again, had 2 days of light bleeding in 22 day cycle, usually have longer cycle, no real blood clots just bright red day and a half then slowed down, today only when wiping, FF had me at 11-12Dpo if it stayed as spotting but since it was a light flow it restarted my cycle....... Blood started at 7-8 dPO thought it might be implementation bleeding but too heavy, maybe, so I am going to officially call it my AF and new cycle, going to look into evening primrose oil and soy isoflavones for this cycle. Any hints, tips, suggestions (have Drs appointment on next Tuesday, peri menapause and blood work requesting)


----------



## jGo_18

BellaRosa8302 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Feels so strange to be revisiting donations at this point in my cycle. But the deed is done and I'm hoping for the best! Thank you so much for the encouragement ladies!!
> 
> Side note - I was potentially around 12-13dpo (or so I thought)... FFs "by the brand bfps" thing shows 100% on wondfo opks... Should I just let that tidbit float away and not read anything into it?
> 
> Expect the worst & hope for the best?! :shrug: I dunno what to tell you Hun. Sounds promising.... if you really are 13 DPO. But if you're Oing now, it could really just be a very positive OPK. What brand were the other HPTs you used??Click to expand...

One was a wondfo brand, the other was walmarts first signal...


----------



## RayinNY

Hoping someone gets a BFP soon!!

Thinking I've seen indents the last two days- anyone else have experience with this? I don't think this looks any darker than yesterday and has the faint line in the same place :( I should've waited until tomorrow and 12 DPO (which I think would've been more accurate)! Ugh https://i61.tinypic.com/am7586.jpg
https://i62.tinypic.com/9sv312.jpg
https://i57.tinypic.com/3582xyu.jpg


----------



## mommyxofxone

rain i see it in the first test!! it's a squinter but i see it!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies im back....didn't really try or prevent this month so we shall see what happens....I will test on July 25th!


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Powell, Your chart looks amazing.. :hugs:

Thanx!!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

When are your testing Powell?


----------



## Powell130

NavyLadybug said:


> When are your testing Powell?

I've already tested a couple of times, bfn. But not due for AF for another week so didn't really expect anything else lol


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mommyxofxone said:


> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> I have been reading about temperature drops after ovulation. I guess it means I missed it that little egg.
> 
> love it's possible it's implantation dip- it doesn't drop low normally until just before aft arrives - how long is your lp? can better tell with that.
> 
> 
> bella i don't remember you getting your bfp?! or i just missed it! :yipee: congrats!!!! h&h 9 months!!!!
> 
> 
> afm- i THINK i got full ferning this am? i have some ewcm, cp position is high, temp dipped a little today (although it's BEEN up and down like nuts) can't wait to take that opk tonight. :)Click to expand...

Yes, Mommy! I think I got it while you were on vacation :) it was last Thursday, 10 DPO (same as when I got pregnant with my DD). Thank you!!! Hope you end up joining me in the March babies groups!!! 



jGo_18 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Feels so strange to be revisiting donations at this point in my cycle. But the deed is done and I'm hoping for the best! Thank you so much for the encouragement ladies!!
> 
> Side note - I was potentially around 12-13dpo (or so I thought)... FFs "by the brand bfps" thing shows 100% on wondfo opks... Should I just let that tidbit float away and not read anything into it?
> 
> Expect the worst & hope for the best?! :shrug: I dunno what to tell you Hun. Sounds promising.... if you really are 13 DPO. But if you're Oing now, it could really just be a very positive OPK. What brand were the other HPTs you used??Click to expand...
> 
> One was a wondfo brand, the other was walmarts first signal...Click to expand...

I think you covered your butt nicely. Either you're already pregnant, or you insem'd at the proper time. FX for you!!!! 



RayinNY said:


> Hoping someone gets a BFP soon!!
> 
> Thinking I've seen indents the last two days- anyone else have experience with this? I don't think this looks any darker than yesterday and has the faint line in the same place :( I should've waited until tomorrow and 12 DPO (which I think would've been more accurate)! Ugh https://i61.tinypic.com/am7586.jpg
> https://i62.tinypic.com/9sv312.jpg
> https://i57.tinypic.com/3582xyu.jpg

I see it in the first pic too! Congrats!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Lost7

FX todays little dip is implantation then powell :hugs:


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Cause I just had too, anyone, either 11-12 Dpo with after 3-4 weird bleeding (IB or early Af at 22 day cycle)....... I don't see anything but I thought would share
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## SarahLou372

Hey ladies! 

Just wanted to pop in and show you todays test to see if you think they getting darker? Is this my :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







11696017_864485956932378_5209311028760631303_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 17









11059706_864486266932347_6069578562409122459_n.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 10









11215074_864492560265051_6043725074671635759_n.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Donor is coming thru for us (no pun intended!) & we are just gonna go for it. Either way, better safe than sorry I suppose! Thanks for the feedback ladies! Here's to hoping this odd cycle is just a roller coaster to a bfp!

That's what I would do. Good luck!


----------



## jGo_18

Sarahlou - that's looking mighty positive!! Congrats!


----------



## Lost7

Ladies - I desperately need advice. 
I believe myself to be 1dpo today. 

However - Just took an OPK - is this another positive OPK? 

Advice greatly appreciated - not sure whether to add the + to FF or not!

Thanks lovelies <3


----------



## RayinNY

You got it, Sarah! Congrats!



SarahLou372 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and show you todays test to see if you think they getting darker? Is this my :bfp:


----------



## vaniilla

SarahLou372 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and show you todays test to see if you think they getting darker? Is this my :bfp:

They are getting darker BUT , you should really stop testing now - different tests contain different amounts of dye and should one come up fainter you will be stressing yourself out for no reason :hugs:


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Lost7 said:


> Ladies - I desperately need advice.
> I believe myself to be 1dpo today.
> 
> However - Just took an OPK - is this another positive OPK?
> 
> Advice greatly appreciated - not sure whether to add the + to FF or not!
> 
> Thanks lovelies <3

In my readings though post I saw it mentioned that some opk can be used to test for hgc, maybe try a pregnancy test, I see your chart and you might see something there, maybe..... Anyone else gave another opinion?.


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun - I'm only 1dpo though. :) I did just two HPT's for a laugh though - both negative. :lol:


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> FX todays little dip is implantation then powell :hugs:

This is my current chart with my bfp with our son chart
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-14-08-44-39.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Ladies - I desperately need advice.
> I believe myself to be 1dpo today.
> 
> However - Just took an OPK - is this another positive OPK?
> 
> Advice greatly appreciated - not sure whether to add the + to FF or not!
> 
> Thanks lovelies <3

Some have longer surges. I had my peak the morning after I O'd (pretty sure I O'd around 1-3AM) and had another positive the next day. That's why they say stop testing after your first positive OPK because you'll ovulate 12-36 hours after your first positive so the next tests are kinda pointless


----------



## Lost7

Your charts DO look very similar. FX you're pregnant! :dust:


----------



## Lost7

I have fraternal twins (aged 5 now). I now have cramp pains along my left side (I ovulated on my right only yesterday), so I'm wondering if it's possible my left ovary is now ovulating? Does that make sense? It's really sore.


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Your charts DO look very similar. FX you're pregnant! :dust:

I implanted 12dpo with our son so I was kinda hoping for a dip this morning even tho implant dips are kinda a myth. But liking the way my chart is following the same trend! If my HCG rises similar to with him, I don't expect a BFP for about a week lol fingers crossed (if I am pregnant) I won't have to wait that long this time haha


----------



## squirrel.

9dpo here and more BFNs :( I don't know why I do this to myself. Thankfully I don't have any tests to test tomorrow morning or I'd surely do it then to. 9dpo is still on the early side, or so I keep telling myself and even though last time I even got BFNs the morning of 10dpo on name brand tests and only got the faintest of squinters in the evening on 10dpo, so it's unlikely I'd get an earlier BFP this time... it doesn't cheer me up though. I feel out :( My temp went down today. Not down down, but it had been increasing daily, but it dropped down today again. Still well above the coverline, but it has bummed be out. Annoyingly I *feel* pregnant - just got a feeling and I've felt ever so slightly nauseous like something isn't quite right the last couple of days, which doesn't ever happen to me, as I don't usually feel sick. I don't know what to make of it all. Ugh. Got some new tests arriving for 11dpo. Hopefully by then there'll be something to see.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Implantation Squirrel?! 9dpo is the most recorded day for this. Xx


----------



## Powell130

Yes 9DPO is the most common implant day and don't worry about a slight dip. Most likely cause from mid lutal phase oestrogen surge!


----------



## fairycat

Apparently I'm pregnant! 8dpo. I KNEW something was going on, these cramps have been awful and I've been so moody. I cried for an hour today over an interview I had. That's what prompted me to test lol
 



Attached Files:







positive.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## jtr2803

Congratulations!! That's a pretty good line for 8dpo!


----------



## fairycat

That's what I thought! Maybe I ovulated earlier, who knows. I had an earlier O than normal anyway. I just based my O day on spotting. I might actually be 9 dpo.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats Fairycat!

AFM: Just found out that if this cycle doesn't work out we may only have one other cycle to try before we have to stop until Jan. DH is Military and they're sending him away with less than a months notice. I'm heartbroken.


----------



## fairycat

Thanks NavyLadybug! Aww, I hope you can catch a bean before then!


----------



## Smille24

Powell- that chart looks so similar. FX'D for you! 

Lost- I agree with Powell, but I'd dtd today just in case your temp drops tomorrow. That's what happened to me when I thought I was going to O.

Fairycat- congrats on your bfp!

Navy- that stinks. I'm really sorry to hear he's going away. It'll go fast!

Squirrel- fxd it's implantation! !!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

That's looking so similar powell! FX! 

Lost I have had 3 days of positive opks, and my Dr explained that a surge can last from 1 day before O, the day of O, and the day after, so it sounds like that could be it, since you are 1DPO.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Fairy cat congratulations!!! :bfp:

Squirrel that could totally be an implantation dip! FX! 

Navy I am so sorry to hear this! FX this month you get your :bfp:

I am sorry if I missed someone :)


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats Fairycat.

Thank you ladies, I hope it is. I didn't get one last BFP cycle, but that doesn't mean I'll never get one. I'm so hopeful for this cycle, which is silly, as I'm only in my second cycle TTC. We conceived second cycle with our daughter, so I confess I will feel a bit disappointed if we don't manage to conceive second cycle again.


----------



## maybe8

Lost7 said:


> Ladies - I desperately need advice.
> I believe myself to be 1dpo today.
> 
> However - Just took an OPK - is this another positive OPK?
> 
> Advice greatly appreciated - not sure whether to add the + to FF or not!
> 
> Thanks lovelies <3

I'd say no


----------



## Powell130

Let me first tell you what implantation dip is. Implantation dip happens during your luteal (postovulatory) phase. Its when you get a temperature that is lower than your typical luteal phase temperature around 7 to 10 days after ovulation.
This happens on some charts, and, of the charts it does happen on, many of them do not result in pregnancy.

A dip in temperature during the luteal phase can be caused by the surge of estrogen that happens around mid-way through the luteal phase, whether or not you get pregnant.

This luteal phase dip can happen in a chart regardless of whether or not you are trying to, or do, get pregnant.

And you can be pregnant without ever seeing a luteal phase dip on your chart.

Are you beginning to see how this luteal phase dip = pregnancy thing doesnt really add up?

One RELIABLE way to look for pregnancy on a chart using temperature is to look for 18 high temperatures in a row, after ovulation. That very often means that pregnancy has occurred! (But not always, there is such a thing as Lutenized Unruptured Follicle Syndrome, where your temperature will stay high for more than 18 days, but youre not pregnant. Ill talk about that another time, promise.)

Anyway, implantation dip is not a reliable indicator of pregnancy, so dont freak yourself out looking for it! If youre trying to get pregnant, its totally acceptable to chiiill out and enjoy your last days/weeks/months as a mother of the current amount of children that you have. (If thats a resounding NONE, enjoy that too.) Dont let any panicky fertility message board reduce your desire to remain sane. If you ARE pregnant youll know soon


----------



## nmv

:witch:


----------



## mommyxofxone

SarahLou372 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and show you todays test to see if you think they getting darker? Is this my :bfp:

beautiful!!!! congrats!!!!!



fairycat said:


> Apparently I'm pregnant! 8dpo. I KNEW something was going on, these cramps have been awful and I've been so moody. I cried for an hour today over an interview I had. That's what prompted me to test lol

congrats!!!!!!!



NavyLadybug said:


> Congrats Fairycat!
> 
> AFM: Just found out that if this cycle doesn't work out we may only have one other cycle to try before we have to stop until Jan. DH is Military and they're sending him away with less than a months notice. I'm heartbroken.

oh hun i'm so sorry





btw i had an implantation dip when i was pg with dd :) it was around 9 dpo. 

took opk tonight. not positive. :/ well bother.


----------



## maybe8

To all of our BFPs, woohoo. Way to go ladies.

For those of you the witch got, I'm sorry and I truly hope next month is yours.

For those of us waiting and waiting....sending a beach worth of baby dust!

AFM....10 dpo, bfn on frer this morning. I bought a 3 pack yesterday. Feeling kind of crampy so expecting the witch anytime now, from today through Saturday....anything after that and I would be late. Don't see/feel that happening though.

Who likes the new shape? I bought it only because it was 3 dollars off so I paid 9 something for three tests. Hate them....so much harder to see line eye lines. I got so depressed about this whole cycle, I threw out all of my used tests opk and hpt and deleted the pics from my phone. No point obsessing over nothing.


----------



## Smille24

maybe8 said:


> To all of our BFPs, woohoo. Way to go ladies.
> 
> For those of you the witch got, I'm sorry and I truly hope next month is yours.
> 
> For those of us waiting and waiting....sending a beach worth of baby dust!
> 
> AFM....10 dpo, bfn on frer this morning. I bought a 3 pack yesterday. Feeling kind of crampy so expecting the witch anytime now, from today through Saturday....anything after that and I would be late. Don't see/feel that happening though.
> 
> Who likes the new shape? I bought it only because it was 3 dollars off so I paid 9 something for three tests. Hate them....so much harder to see line eye lines. I got so depressed about this whole cycle, I threw out all of my used tests opk and hpt and deleted the pics from my phone. No point obsessing over nothing.

I heard they are awful but I have never used one. I still have the older kind, I got bogo free. I hope something develops. Each failed cycle gets harder and harder. Like when is it going to happen? :hugs:


----------



## maybe8

Thanks!! I know, I spent 4 1/2 years trying to conceive my first. I never believed I would be a mom. In the span of 11 years I have been blessed with 7 beautiful and annoying children. First 5 were all thorough a fertility specialist and the last two were truly gifts. While I have hopes for a final baby to add to my family, the reality is not likely. Human nature is funny though, we hope when there is little hope and believe that there is magic in the world. Sometimes there is magic, we just need to find ours!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining. I'm 4 dpo and will be testing on the 23rd or the 24th of this month. Baby dust to all


----------



## AngelofTroy

The witch arrived this morning :(


----------



## purelygemini

Ladies i need some advice. i started taking EPO this cycle as well as vitamin b6. my opk's gave me positives on sunday when i wasn't expecting them until tuesday or wednesday. so i got some bd in then, and kept doing my opk's just out of curiosity and i've now gotten two positives again today (tuesday). so what gives, were the first ones just a false positive? did i ovulate twice? did the new vitamins completely screw me up? the only difference in the opk's is that the first ones i got on sunday were a lot stronger positives than the ones i got today, not sure if that matters or not though.

any advice or opinions? i wish i could temp to know for sure but i can't because i do shift work :shrug:


----------



## Lost7

:hugs: Angel :flower:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Gemini, the strongest + OPK (where the test band is as dark or darker than the control line) is your +. If your taking B6 that can speed up or delay O so chances are it just sped it up a little bit. GL!


----------



## MrsMcP

Argh ladies I'm only 7dpo and I'm so desperate to test!!! I tested on an IC last night - dumb I know. Was BFN. Obviously.

AF is due at 12 dpo.......... seems so far away!


----------



## maybe8

AngelofTroy said:


> The witch arrived this morning :(


Sorry Angel.


----------



## purelygemini

Thank you Navy!!

Sorry to hear that Angel, she got me earlier this month too!


----------



## Powell130

purelygemini said:


> Ladies i need some advice. i started taking EPO this cycle as well as vitamin b6. my opk's gave me positives on sunday when i wasn't expecting them until tuesday or wednesday. so i got some bd in then, and kept doing my opk's just out of curiosity and i've now gotten two positives again today (tuesday). so what gives, were the first ones just a false positive? did i ovulate twice? did the new vitamins completely screw me up? the only difference in the opk's is that the first ones i got on sunday were a lot stronger positives than the ones i got today, not sure if that matters or not though.
> 
> any advice or opinions? i wish i could temp to know for sure but i can't because i do shift work :shrug:

You go by the first positive.

Unless you geared up to O before and didn't happen for some reason and now your body is trying again. 

Only temping can tell you for sure if you ovulated


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh angel :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy said:


> The witch arrived this morning :(

:hugs::hugs:



I don't think my periods are far off either, I really hope that if I'm out this month they appear soon, if af is really late it will mean I didn't ovulate, I just don't know where we'll go from there, I'm not sure how we would pay for IVF :cry:


----------



## Lost7

Never give up hope ladies :)


----------



## purelygemini

Powell130 said:


> purelygemini said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i need some advice. i started taking EPO this cycle as well as vitamin b6. my opk's gave me positives on sunday when i wasn't expecting them until tuesday or wednesday. so i got some bd in then, and kept doing my opk's just out of curiosity and i've now gotten two positives again today (tuesday). so what gives, were the first ones just a false positive? did i ovulate twice? did the new vitamins completely screw me up? the only difference in the opk's is that the first ones i got on sunday were a lot stronger positives than the ones i got today, not sure if that matters or not though.
> 
> any advice or opinions? i wish i could temp to know for sure but i can't because i do shift work :shrug:
> 
> You go by the first positive.
> 
> Unless you geared up to O before and didn't happen for some reason and now your body is trying again.
> 
> Only temping can tell you for sure if you ovulatedClick to expand...


Powell I wish I could temp so I could have you check out my chart for me lol!!


----------



## SarahLou372

So I spoken to the gynae unit again today because my pregnancy test is the same as yesterday still dark.. my hcg injection was 2 weeks ago tomorrow. And I'm CD25 toady. They want me to wait till CD 37 and test again then they will book me in for a scan.. they saying it could still be the injection. Which I think is wrong or it wouldn't be progressing like it is it would be getting fainter. And since my last two cycles with hcg shot all my test have been as white as a sheet.. even the same time now as last month. I tested for 7dpo-14dpo last two cycles and all :bfn: not even a faint line then af arrived. This time 10,11 and 12 dpo pressing :bfp: 

I miscarried at 5 weeks last time and I cant even find out how to get a beta hcg :cry:

In the bottom test is todays PM test at 12dpo just not wrote on it yet.
 



Attached Files:







11694873_864839476897026_5052411816008962853_n.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## purelygemini

Sarah those are definitely progressing! That sucks that they're making you wait that long, that seems like forever. Do you have a regular doctor or another ob/gyn you can go to for the beta tests?


----------



## Lost7

It's mad they won't see you now, it's pretty obviously progressing!


----------



## mimomma86

Hi everyone. 9dpo today. Still not many symptoms except for some cramping 7&8dpo. My chart is looking different then it ever has before tho. It looks like it's going triphasic! I'm not sure how to post it on here from FF tho. How do you guys add your chart into the signature or the thread?


----------



## Lost7

Add it any way you want hun, I'd be interested in having a look :flower:


----------



## mimomma86

I don't know how lol that's my problem I use my phone to log in


----------



## mimomma86

I found it


----------



## Powell130

SarahLou372 said:


> So I spoken to the gynae unit again today because my pregnancy test is the same as yesterday still dark.. my hcg injection was 2 weeks ago tomorrow. And I'm CD25 toady. They want me to wait till CD 37 and test again then they will book me in for a scan.. they saying it could still be the injection. Which I think is wrong or it wouldn't be progressing like it is it would be getting fainter. And since my last two cycles with hcg shot all my test have been as white as a sheet.. even the same time now as last month. I tested for 7dpo-14dpo last two cycles and all :bfn: not even a faint line then af arrived. This time 10,11 and 12 dpo pressing :bfp:
> 
> I miscarried at 5 weeks last time and I cant even find out how to get a beta hcg :cry:
> 
> In the bottom test is todays PM test at 12dpo just not wrote on it yet.

I went to the ER for betas with our son because it was a holiday weekend i had a MC two months prior so I needed to know


----------



## Powell130

purelygemini said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purelygemini said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i need some advice. i started taking EPO this cycle as well as vitamin b6. my opk's gave me positives on sunday when i wasn't expecting them until tuesday or wednesday. so i got some bd in then, and kept doing my opk's just out of curiosity and i've now gotten two positives again today (tuesday). so what gives, were the first ones just a false positive? did i ovulate twice? did the new vitamins completely screw me up? the only difference in the opk's is that the first ones i got on sunday were a lot stronger positives than the ones i got today, not sure if that matters or not though.
> 
> any advice or opinions? i wish i could temp to know for sure but i can't because i do shift work :shrug:
> 
> You go by the first positive.
> 
> Unless you geared up to O before and didn't happen for some reason and now your body is trying again.
> 
> Only temping can tell you for sure if you ovulatedClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Powell I wish I could temp so I could have you check out my chart for me lol!!Click to expand...

Click on my chart and sign up! Start now. If your ticker is right then starting now could be very insightful!


----------



## purelygemini

Powell~ my problem is that i do shift work. it's 7am here and i'm about to get off of work in an hour and then get some sleep then work again at 6pm. my hours are all over the place so i don't think temping will work. i do use ff for all the other stuff though! also i think i'm more like 2dpo since the opk's first went positive a couple days early...


----------



## mimomma86

Lost7 said:


> Add it any way you want hun, I'd be interested in having a look :flower:

Got my chart into my signature


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks for your replies ladies. The thing is I rung my OB/Gynae clinic and it was them that have said this! I'm worried because I have PCOS and have used femara to get pregnant so I wanted to get HCG beta blood tests to see how the pregnancy is progressing. But according to the nurse at gynae she doesn't know how I go about doing that :growlmad:

But I've rung my GP/doctors surgery and the midwife there is in Mondays and Fridays and im booked in to meet her this Friday morning so that's something.. maybe she can help with HCG beta blood test and my concerns. If not im also in with my GP on Monday coming. :shrug:

:cry: Im scared to approach 5 weeks because I miscarried our Skye then and the Gynae unit wont book my scan until CD 37 and I will just be 5 weeks then... but even then she said my scan wont be until weeks 7! But my sister when she was pregnant had on at weeks 5 :shrug:


----------



## rebecca822

I'm out. Af arrived last night


----------



## Teeny Weeny

rebecca822 said:


> I'm out. Af arrived last night

Sorry the nasty old witch got you. Xx


----------



## hercfreak

WOW! I'm over the moon got my :bfp: this afternoon! Looks like no2 is on it's way!


----------



## Lost7

:hugs: Rebecca.

Congrats hercfreak!


----------



## mimomma86

Congrats herc!


----------



## Powell130

hercfreak said:


> WOW! I'm over the moon got my :bfp: this afternoon! Looks like no2 is on it's way!

Congrats!!


----------



## ONEID

Powell! I think you are awesome! I have been reading your posts, words of advice, encouragement and complete knowledge of charts...
I just wanted to say thanks. Even though it's not always me asking the questions... The answers are always helpful and encouraging. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

SarahLou372 said:


> So I spoken to the gynae unit again today because my pregnancy test is the same as yesterday still dark.. my hcg injection was 2 weeks ago tomorrow. And I'm CD25 toady. They want me to wait till CD 37 and test again then they will book me in for a scan.. they saying it could still be the injection. Which I think is wrong or it wouldn't be progressing like it is it would be getting fainter. And since my last two cycles with hcg shot all my test have been as white as a sheet.. even the same time now as last month. I tested for 7dpo-14dpo last two cycles and all :bfn: not even a faint line then af arrived. This time 10,11 and 12 dpo pressing :bfp:
> 
> I miscarried at 5 weeks last time and I cant even find out how to get a beta hcg :cry:
> 
> In the bottom test is todays PM test at 12dpo just not wrote on it yet.

YOU know you're pregnant. They're playing on the safe side. Ignore them. Really. Your tests are progressing nicely - it's obv not the HCG shot. 

As for them making you wait to go in, that I get. They do the same thing here. You'll take a test again on July 27th, it will be a very dark BFP & you'll get booked for a scan. 

The waiting and worrying is NOT fun, I get that part. I don't get my scan, blood work, or appointment until August 13th. Feels like FOREVER!!! 

:hug:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

hercfreak said:


> WOW! I'm over the moon got my :bfp: this afternoon! Looks like no2 is on it's way!

Congrats!!!! H&H 9 to you!!


----------



## Lost7

Bella - Did I miss your :bfp: Oh my gosh - this thread has had so many :bfp: I actually can't keep up! :lol:

Congrats Bella, if I didn't say it previously! <3 

Happy and healthy 9 months for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations hercfreak. Xx


----------



## RayinNY

Congrats to everyone with BFPs- I'm out- AF got me. Just a warning- FRER indents are evil and a huge tease :( I'll be looking for August cycle buddies...


----------



## jGo_18

Highest temp of the cycle this morning!! It appears I'be ovulated really late after all!

Do you think the fact that my wife was out of the country as I was supposed to ovulate that my cycle just got thrown off? I wasn't stressed about it - but maybe hormonally my body couldn't sort out its schedule without her? 

Either way... I'm relieved for now. I have no idea when to test tho as AF was due this weekend but I'm guessing it won't show until around the 28th now?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

That is so cute that because your wife was away your body didn't want to let go of the egg. That makes me feel happy, what a beautiful relationship you must have. Xx

Depending on what dpo you start testing, but that sounds about right honey. Xx


----------



## SarahLou372

BellaRosa8302 said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> So I spoken to the gynae unit again today because my pregnancy test is the same as yesterday still dark.. my hcg injection was 2 weeks ago tomorrow. And I'm CD25 toady. They want me to wait till CD 37 and test again then they will book me in for a scan.. they saying it could still be the injection. Which I think is wrong or it wouldn't be progressing like it is it would be getting fainter. And since my last two cycles with hcg shot all my test have been as white as a sheet.. even the same time now as last month. I tested for 7dpo-14dpo last two cycles and all :bfn: not even a faint line then af arrived. This time 10,11 and 12 dpo pressing :bfp:
> 
> I miscarried at 5 weeks last time and I cant even find out how to get a beta hcg :cry:
> 
> In the bottom test is todays PM test at 12dpo just not wrote on it yet.
> 
> YOU know you're pregnant. They're playing on the safe side. Ignore them. Really. Your tests are progressing nicely - it's obv not the HCG shot.
> 
> As for them making you wait to go in, that I get. They do the same thing here. You'll take a test again on July 27th, it will be a very dark BFP & you'll get booked for a scan.
> 
> The waiting and worrying is NOT fun, I get that part. I don't get my scan, blood work, or appointment until August 13th. Feels like FOREVER!!!
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks for replying :flower:

Would of been so much easier if there wasn't an HCG shot.. cause then they wouldn't even doubt me ringing in. Hopefully everything will be fine until then.


----------



## Lost7

Good luck with the waiting Sarah Lou, try not to go too mad, try and relax now. :flower:


----------



## Powell130

ONEID said:


> Powell! I think you are awesome! I have been reading your posts, words of advice, encouragement and complete knowledge of charts...
> I just wanted to say thanks. Even though it's not always me asking the questions... The answers are always helpful and encouraging. THANK YOU!!!

Awee thanx darlin' you're too sweet!! I really appreciate that!! You're very welcome! :hugs:


----------



## jtr2803

Congratulations herc!! 

Sorry for AF Rebecca :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Powell, done any more tests? :flower:


----------



## mrscletus

Congrats to all the :bfp: so far... i see i joined this group a little late, but i did O Friday and will be anxiously waiting until a decent time to test... like next week! LOL


----------



## vaniilla

hercfreak said:


> WOW! I'm over the moon got my :bfp: this afternoon! Looks like no2 is on it's way!

Big congrats! :flower::happydance:


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Powell, done any more tests? :flower:

Everyday! Lol :bfn: so far. THINK I saw something on yesterday evenings test but didn't see anything this AM. I'm getting some 10miu in the mail Friday from a friend who got her :bfp: yesterday and is a day behind me. So hopefully if there's something to be seen, I'll see it. If not, im still a week away from when I got my bfp with our son and expected AF so not really discouraged yet. Im still in the running!


----------



## MelaMommy

Congrats to all the BFPs and GL to all those still waiting to test! I'm on CD10 so I should be Oing in the next 3-5 days. I'm ok if I don't catch my eggie this month because I have one April kid already. I'd prefer June-August. =)


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats hercfreak! :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

Does anyone here abstain from drinking during the TWW? I usually don't, unless I strongly suspect I'm pregnant; largely on the basis that until implantation is complete, alcohol can't enter the embryo to do any harm. Anyone else?


----------



## jGo_18

squirrel. said:


> Does anyone here abstain from drinking during the TWW? I usually don't, unless I strongly suspect I'm pregnant; largely on the basis that until implantation is complete, alcohol can't enter the embryo to do any harm. Anyone else?

I cut waaaay back... Like if I have any, I try to have only one or two in an evening. For me it's less of a precautionary thing and more because consuming alcohol (as in more than 3+ drinks) tends to sky rocket my temps. I had impossible to read charts over the holidays with all the parties - that's how I figured it out.


----------



## squirrel.

Oh I only have one or two glasses of wine in an evening if I'm drinking, as I'm still breastfeeding in the morning and before my daughter goes to bed. I don't drink and breastfeed as she doesn't feed till the morning after I drink wine, but I still don't want to drink too much.


ETA: Thinking about it, I haven't been drunk in nearly two years!! Eeeek! And even then it was only a few times as before that I was breastfeeding or pregnant with my son. Not that being drunk is something I set out to be on a regular basis :haha: but it does remind me that I am really in a different stage of life! Bottles of wine used to accompany our social gatherings big and small. Now it's fruit pouches and raisins.


----------



## drjo718

purelygemini said:


> Powell~ my problem is that i do shift work. it's 7am here and i'm about to get off of work in an hour and then get some sleep then work again at 6pm. my hours are all over the place so i don't think temping will work. i do use ff for all the other stuff though! also i think i'm more like 2dpo since the opk's first went positive a couple days early...

I used to work the same hours as you and thought temping wouldn't work for me. I tried anyway, and although my charts weren't as pretty as someone else's (as in my temp line was rocky), I still saw a definite shift after ovulation. I think you should try! Just take your temp when you wake, whatever time that happens to be.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I don't abstain during the tww.. I figure it might be my last chance! :wine:


----------



## Powell130

squirrel. said:


> Does anyone here abstain from drinking during the TWW? I usually don't, unless I strongly suspect I'm pregnant; largely on the basis that until implantation is complete, alcohol can't enter the embryo to do any harm. Anyone else?

I don't drink anyways so lol


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Lost - thank you!!! :flower:

Jgo- :happydance: yay! Bet you get your crosshairs soon!!! Glad you went ahead with your donor when you had the positive OPK! Hope this is it for you! 

Powell - your chart is looking great!!! Hope your BFP shows up soon!


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Lost - thank you!!! :flower:
> 
> Jgo- :happydance: yay! Bet you get your crosshairs soon!!! Glad you went ahead with your donor when you had the positive OPK! Hope this is it for you!
> 
> Powell - your chart is looking great!!! Hope your BFP shows up soon!

Thanx hun!! I hope so too!! I got a faiiiiiiiiiiiiiiint line last night but nothing today so idk lol still a week til I got my positive with PJ so worries!


----------



## Sweetmama26

I can't keep up with you ladies, thanks for the well wishes, any ideas on how to make it come faster?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Lost - thank you!!! :flower:
> 
> Jgo- :happydance: yay! Bet you get your crosshairs soon!!! Glad you went ahead with your donor when you had the positive OPK! Hope this is it for you!
> 
> Powell - your chart is looking great!!! Hope your BFP shows up soon!
> 
> Thanx hun!! I hope so too!! I got a faiiiiiiiiiiiiiiint line last night but nothing today so idk lol still a week til I got my positive with PJ so worries!Click to expand...

Eeeeee!!!! :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: I hope it's real! Post a pic??


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sweetmama26 said:


> I can't keep up with you ladies, thanks for the well wishes, any ideas on how to make it come faster?

How to make what come faster? a BFP?


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Lost - thank you!!! :flower:
> 
> Jgo- :happydance: yay! Bet you get your crosshairs soon!!! Glad you went ahead with your donor when you had the positive OPK! Hope this is it for you!
> 
> Powell - your chart is looking great!!! Hope your BFP shows up soon!
> 
> Thanx hun!! I hope so too!! I got a faiiiiiiiiiiiiiiint line last night but nothing today so idk lol still a week til I got my positive with PJ so worries!Click to expand...
> 
> Eeeeee!!!! :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: I hope it's real! Post a pic??Click to expand...

I can't get a good enough pic! Tried for like an hour lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=883105&amp;d=1436998030

opk from this evening ladies! since it's not positive, i will NOT be o'ing in time to be a july tester again. :( i'm off to the august thread for testing. how sad!


----------



## Sweetmama26

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> I can't keep up with you ladies, thanks for the well wishes, any ideas on how to make it come faster?
> 
> How to make what come faster? a BFP?Click to expand...


For sure ovulation? I'm not even sure I'm ovulating at all :shrug: sorry I didn't mean to be so vague, I'm out of ideas to help O along :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

sweet do you chart at all?


----------



## Powell130

Sweetmama26 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> I can't keep up with you ladies, thanks for the well wishes, any ideas on how to make it come faster?
> 
> How to make what come faster? a BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For sure ovulation? I'm not even sure I'm ovulating at all :shrug: sorry I didn't mean to be so vague, I'm out of ideas to help O along :(Click to expand...

Do you temp? If that confirms no O, use Soy Isoflavones like clomid, I have a TON of info if you're interested!! Igot pregnant with our son the first time I used it and TBA on the second time but hopefully it worked again! But it definitely made me O where I usually don't!


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=883105&amp;d=1436998030
> 
> opk from this evening ladies! since it's not positive, i will NOT be o'ing in time to be a july tester again. :( i'm off to the august thread for testing. how sad!

Maybe you missed your surge with the low temp for today? Maybe youll have a spike tomorrow!!


----------



## ONEID

Powell130 said:


> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> Powell! I think you are awesome! I have been reading your posts, words of advice, encouragement and complete knowledge of charts...
> I just wanted to say thanks. Even though it's not always me asking the questions... The answers are always helpful and encouraging. THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Awee thanx darlin' you're too sweet!! I really appreciate that!! You're very welcome! :hugs:Click to expand...

That said... FF made my lines dotted? Maybe they will change my crosshairs? (Look at me, using big words lol!!) I am just gonna keep getting lucky... Till I get lucky. lol! Hopefully I am still in it :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

no way missed it, the test was lighter yesterday


----------



## ttcdfw

What do the dotted lines mean?


----------



## Powell130

ONEID said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> Powell! I think you are awesome! I have been reading your posts, words of advice, encouragement and complete knowledge of charts...
> I just wanted to say thanks. Even though it's not always me asking the questions... The answers are always helpful and encouraging. THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Awee thanx darlin' you're too sweet!! I really appreciate that!! You're very welcome! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That said... FF made my lines dotted? Maybe they will change my crosshairs? (Look at me, using big words lol!!) I am just gonna keep getting lucky... Till I get lucky. lol! Hopefully I am still in it :)Click to expand...

It'll change with another high temp I would think.


----------



## Powell130

ttcdfw said:


> What do the dotted lines mean?

That FF isn't sure if that's O Day because of something entered that's confusing to it ... fertile CM after O for example


----------



## ttcdfw

Ah gotcha!


----------



## mommyxofxone

I am getting slight cramping so I think it's very soon!


----------



## enmaree

.
 



Attached Files:







715.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> no way missed it, the test was lighter yesterday

It will get darker! FX'D for you.


----------



## kakae

I'm getting horrendous cramps, I'm 12 dpo and usually I spot for a few days before AF but nothing yet. I wouldn't get cramps for any reason other than AF at 12 dpo would I?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Kakae, I had cramps from 3 DPO all the way through past 12 DPO & got my BFP this month. Soooo could be AF, could be BFP. Unfortunately, may symptoms are the same for both. GL to you!


----------



## Smille24

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Kakae, I had cramps from 3 DPO all the way through past 12 DPO & got my BFP this month. Soooo could be AF, could be BFP. Unfortunately, may symptoms are the same for both. GL to you!

That gives me hope. I've had light cramps since yesterday at 5dpo and more today. Praying I see a bfp too!


----------



## kakae

Thanks BellaRosa, they came on yesterday but have been horrible today, tmi but I've dry cm. Interestingly I have had quite vivid dreams but about a week ago so 5 dpo or so, I had three in a row. I guess you're never out till she comes huh x


----------



## purelygemini

drjo718 said:


> purelygemini said:
> 
> 
> Powell~ my problem is that i do shift work. it's 7am here and i'm about to get off of work in an hour and then get some sleep then work again at 6pm. my hours are all over the place so i don't think temping will work. i do use ff for all the other stuff though! also i think i'm more like 2dpo since the opk's first went positive a couple days early...
> 
> I used to work the same hours as you and thought temping wouldn't work for me. I tried anyway, and although my charts weren't as pretty as someone else's (as in my temp line was rocky), I still saw a definite shift after ovulation. I think you should try! Just take your temp when you wake, whatever time that happens to be.Click to expand...

Thanks drjo!! If I'm out this cycle then I'll definitely give it a try next cycle. It will give me something else to obsess over and I don't mind that at all!!


----------



## Lost7

Morning ladies :flower:

I got my crosshairs today :happydance:


----------



## AngelofTroy

:dohh: looks like my fertile days this cycle might be spent in a tent with our toddler in with us and my parents in the next tent!! :dohh: FML. any ideas???


----------



## Thisismyyear

kakae said:


> Thanks BellaRosa, they came on yesterday but have been horrible today, tmi but I've dry cm. Interestingly I have had quite vivid dreams but about a week ago so 5 dpo or so, I had three in a row. I guess you're never out till she comes huh x

Vivid dreams were the reason I took a pregnancy test 3 years ago - my first BFP! I'd never had such a vivid sex dream (oh my!) in my life and when I woke up, I took a test. 

I had cramps from 2-3 dpo this time round too. Good luck!


----------



## Thisismyyear

AngelofTroy said:


> :dohh: looks like my fertile days this cycle might be spent in a tent with our toddler in with us and my parents in the next tent!! :dohh: FML. any ideas???

Goodness... Maybe toddler with grandparents and be very very quiet?? &#128521;


----------



## Lost7

AngelofTroy said:


> :dohh: looks like my fertile days this cycle might be spent in a tent with our toddler in with us and my parents in the next tent!! :dohh: FML. any ideas???

I agree with the other lady hun, ask your parents to have the toddler as you have a 'headache' then just be REALLY quiet - good luck :)


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy said:


> :dohh: looks like my fertile days this cycle might be spent in a tent with our toddler in with us and my parents in the next tent!! :dohh: FML. any ideas???

Does your tent not have separate compartments inside? if it does, it won't stop you speaking from experience :blush::haha:


----------



## Lost7

Someone keep me sane, I've got at least a week to go before testing and it's already getting to me! :oops: 

Had a huge temp rise this morning and got my crosshairs, happy with that :)


----------



## vaniilla

What do crosshairs mean? 

The TWW does feel like it takes forever, the only thing I can think of is to keep yourself as distracted as possible, I end up watching movies and fantasy shopping online :haha:


----------



## Lost7

Ha ha - thanks hun! I do have Netflix so maybe I should catch up on some films!

Cross hairs - is the red lines going through the graph on FF hun, it pinpoints ovulation and gives you a temperature cover line. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

AngelofTroy said:


> :dohh: looks like my fertile days this cycle might be spent in a tent with our toddler in with us and my parents in the next tent!! :dohh: FML. any ideas???

Get parents to look after toddler and go for a walk ... &#128541;


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Smille24 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Kakae, I had cramps from 3 DPO all the way through past 12 DPO & got my BFP this month. Soooo could be AF, could be BFP. Unfortunately, may symptoms are the same for both. GL to you!
> 
> That gives me hope. I've had light cramps since yesterday at 5dpo and more today. Praying I see a bfp too!Click to expand...

Good! FX for you!!! 



kakae said:


> Thanks BellaRosa, they came on yesterday but have been horrible today, tmi but I've dry cm. Interestingly I have had quite vivid dreams but about a week ago so 5 dpo or so, I had three in a row. I guess you're never out till she comes huh x

Exactly! :flower:



Lost7 said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> I got my crosshairs today :happydance:

Yay! :dance:



Thisismyyear said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: looks like my fertile days this cycle might be spent in a tent with our toddler in with us and my parents in the next tent!! :dohh: FML. any ideas???
> 
> Goodness... Maybe toddler with grandparents and be very very quiet?? &#128521;Click to expand...

Just make sure theres no light shining on the tent if it's at night... People outside of the tent will be able to make out your shapes easily! Maybe stick to missionary position? :haha:


----------



## Sweetmama26

mommyxofxone said:


> sweet do you chart at all?

Yes but I lost my thermometer so I'm going to pick another one up today :)



Powell130 said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> I can't keep up with you ladies, thanks for the well wishes, any ideas on how to make it come faster?
> 
> How to make what come faster? a BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For sure ovulation? I'm not even sure I'm ovulating at all :shrug: sorry I didn't mean to be so vague, I'm out of ideas to help O along :(Click to expand...
> 
> Do you temp? If that confirms no O, use Soy Isoflavones like clomid, I have a TON of info if you're interested!! Igot pregnant with our son the first time I used it and TBA on the second time but hopefully it worked again! But it definitely made me O where I usually don't!Click to expand...

I do, where can you buy the Soy Isoflavones?


----------



## Smille24

AngelofTroy said:


> :dohh: looks like my fertile days this cycle might be spent in a tent with our toddler in with us and my parents in the next tent!! :dohh: FML. any ideas???

Talk your toddler into sleeping in the other tent and be quiet.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Powell130 said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> I can't keep up with you ladies, thanks for the well wishes, any ideas on how to make it come faster?
> 
> How to make what come faster? a BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For sure ovulation? I'm not even sure I'm ovulating at all :shrug: sorry I didn't mean to be so vague, I'm out of ideas to help O along :(Click to expand...
> 
> Do you temp? If that confirms no O, use Soy Isoflavones like clomid, I have a TON of info if you're interested!! Igot pregnant with our son the first time I used it and TBA on the second time but hopefully it worked again! But it definitely made me O where I usually don't!Click to expand...

I would love info on soy and also evening primrose oil ormecca root raid in cm ..... Please [email protected] yahoo.com


----------



## Smille24

Woke up with a stuffy nose today and more light cramps. Not sure why my nose is all stuffy but I've heard it may be a good sign.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Feeling out and I'm barely 6DPO (possibly only 4DPO, my body is insane this cycle) 

I had a pretty big temp dip and I'm having major cramps and backache this morning, kinda like AF is on her way even though she isn't due til the 24th. 

Just feeling sad and down in general I guess. 

Powell, I hope that's your :bfp:!


----------



## Powell130

Sweetmama26 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> sweet do you chart at all?
> 
> Yes but I lost my thermometer so I'm going to pick another one up today :)
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> I can't keep up with you ladies, thanks for the well wishes, any ideas on how to make it come faster?Click to expand...
> 
> How to make what come faster? a BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For sure ovulation? I'm not even sure I'm ovulating at all :shrug: sorry I didn't mean to be so vague, I'm out of ideas to help O along :(Click to expand...
> 
> Do you temp? If that confirms no O, use Soy Isoflavones like clomid, I have a TON of info if you're interested!! Igot pregnant with our son the first time I used it and TBA on the second time but hopefully it worked again! But it definitely made me O where I usually don't!Click to expand...
> 
> I do, where can you buy the Soy Isoflavones?Click to expand...

This time I was able to get them from Walmart (they're cheaper there, $6, but not all Walmarts carry them) last time I got them from GNC ($15) 

The first page of this thread has pretty much all you need to know about soy
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...1-cd1-after-mc-first-soy-cycle-anyone-me.html


----------



## vaniilla

a bit of a warning on soy - I don't ovulate the vast majority of the time, I was waiting to be given clomid and took soy whilst waiting, to say it messed up my cycles is a complete understatement - my cycles went all over the place and for the first time I had an 18 day cycle. I know lots of people have good experiences but I think for those with hormonal imbalance it can make things worse.


----------



## Powell130

Dolphinleigh said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> I can't keep up with you ladies, thanks for the well wishes, any ideas on how to make it come faster?
> 
> How to make what come faster? a BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For sure ovulation? I'm not even sure I'm ovulating at all :shrug: sorry I didn't mean to be so vague, I'm out of ideas to help O along :(Click to expand...
> 
> Do you temp? If that confirms no O, use Soy Isoflavones like clomid, I have a TON of info if you're interested!! Igot pregnant with our son the first time I used it and TBA on the second time but hopefully it worked again! But it definitely made me O where I usually don't!Click to expand...
> 
> I would love info on soy and also evening primrose oil ormecca root raid in cm ..... Please [email protected] yahoo.comClick to expand...

The first page of this thread has pretty much all you need to know about soy

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...1-cd1-after-mc-first-soy-cycle-anyone-me.html

I used EPO for a cycle or two TTC our son (I think even the BFP cycle) but it didn't help me with EWCM so I used Tussin to thin what I already had and drank a ton of grapefruit juice


----------



## Powell130

Smille24 said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: looks like my fertile days this cycle might be spent in a tent with our toddler in with us and my parents in the next tent!! :dohh: FML. any ideas???
> 
> Talk your toddler into sleeping in the other tent and be quiet.Click to expand...

Y'all camping? Bathhouse shower sex and a soft cup


----------



## Powell130

vaniilla said:


> a bit of a warning on soy - I don't ovulate the vast majority of the time, I was waiting to be given clomid and took soy whilst waiting, to say it messed up my cycles is a complete understatement - my cycles went all over the place and for the first time I had an 18 day cycle. I know lots of people have good experiences but I think for those with hormonal imbalance it can make things worse.

Oh no! Yeah it can do that sometimes, especially if you're regular. What does did you do?


----------



## Lost7

Good luck with more tests Powell! <3


----------



## BellaRosa8302

NavyLadybug said:


> Feeling out and I'm barely 6DPO (possibly only 4DPO, my body is insane this cycle)
> 
> I had a pretty big temp dip and I'm having major cramps and backache this morning, kinda like AF is on her way even though she isn't due til the 24th.
> 
> Just feeling sad and down in general I guess.
> 
> Powell, I hope that's your :bfp:!

Implantation dip? I started AF style cramps at 3 DPO this cycle & got a big dip at 5 DPO. Sounds promising!!! FX!


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Feeling out and I'm barely 6DPO (possibly only 4DPO, my body is insane this cycle)
> 
> I had a pretty big temp dip and I'm having major cramps and backache this morning, kinda like AF is on her way even though she isn't due til the 24th.
> 
> Just feeling sad and down in general I guess.
> 
> Powell, I hope that's your :bfp:!
> 
> Implantation dip? I started AF style cramps at 3 DPO this cycle & got a big dip at 5 DPO. Sounds promising!!! FX!Click to expand...

Mid lutal phase dips are common!!


----------



## Lost7

Even below the cover line?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thanks BellaRosa and Powell. I want to be hopeful so badly but after June I'm just so terrified to get excited and then crushed again I guess :cry: I'm all over the place emotionally this week as you can tell


----------



## mommyxofxone

Smille24 said:


> Woke up with a stuffy nose today and more light cramps. Not sure why my nose is all stuffy but I've heard it may be a good sign.

good sign good sign!!!


i had a below the coverline dip with dd at 9dpo. :) 




afm- temp dipped again this am (we did sleep with windows open and it was very chilly) still getting partial ferning but O should be coming soon because i think that's decreasing slightly. can't wait to take the opk today and see what it says.


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Even below the cover line?

Yes. It usually lasts a day so will probably be up again tomorrow


----------



## Lost7

This is Navy's first month with temping, so maybe these dips for her are her normal! :)
I've never had a dip below the cover line but some women may do! FX yours comes way back up tomorrow Navy! :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Powell130 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> a bit of a warning on soy - I don't ovulate the vast majority of the time, I was waiting to be given clomid and took soy whilst waiting, to say it messed up my cycles is a complete understatement - my cycles went all over the place and for the first time I had an 18 day cycle. I know lots of people have good experiences but I think for those with hormonal imbalance it can make things worse.
> 
> Oh no! Yeah it can do that sometimes, especially if you're regular. What does did you do?Click to expand...

I took 100mg, I might try it again if clomid doesn't work again as I'll have nothing to lose at that point.


----------



## maybe8

vaniilla said:


> a bit of a warning on soy - I don't ovulate the vast majority of the time, I was waiting to be given clomid and took soy whilst waiting, to say it messed up my cycles is a complete understatement - my cycles went all over the place and for the first time I had an 18 day cycle. I know lots of people have good experiences but I think for those with hormonal imbalance it can make things worse.

I agree, it gave me a 15 day cycle with no o. Total crash and burn.


----------



## Lost7

I was going to try Soy next cycle (if we're unlucky this cycle), after reading the above - I may give it a miss.


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Woke up with a stuffy nose today and more light cramps. Not sure why my nose is all stuffy but I've heard it may be a good sign.
> 
> good sign good sign!!!
> 
> 
> i had a below the coverline dip with dd at 9dpo. :)
> 
> 
> afm- temp dipped again this am (we did sleep with windows open and it was very chilly) still getting partial ferning but O should be coming soon because i think that's decreasing slightly. can't wait to take the opk today and see what it says.Click to expand...

 I bet it's positive today!


----------



## Powell130

vaniilla said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> a bit of a warning on soy - I don't ovulate the vast majority of the time, I was waiting to be given clomid and took soy whilst waiting, to say it messed up my cycles is a complete understatement - my cycles went all over the place and for the first time I had an 18 day cycle. I know lots of people have good experiences but I think for those with hormonal imbalance it can make things worse.
> 
> Oh no! Yeah it can do that sometimes, especially if you're regular. What does did you do?Click to expand...
> 
> I took 100mg, I might try it again if clomid doesn't work again as I'll have nothing to lose at that point.Click to expand...

 What CDs did you take it? And do you have any diagnosed conditions?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Powell130 said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> sweet do you chart at all?
> 
> Yes but I lost my thermometer so I'm going to pick another one up today :)
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> I can't keep up with you ladies, thanks for the well wishes, any ideas on how to make it come faster?Click to expand...
> 
> How to make what come faster? a BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For sure ovulation? I'm not even sure I'm ovulating at all :shrug: sorry I didn't mean to be so vague, I'm out of ideas to help O along :(Click to expand...
> 
> Do you temp? If that confirms no O, use Soy Isoflavones like clomid, I have a TON of info if you're interested!! Igot pregnant with our son the first time I used it and TBA on the second time but hopefully it worked again! But it definitely made me O where I usually don't!Click to expand...
> 
> I do, where can you buy the Soy Isoflavones?Click to expand...
> 
> This time I was able to get them from Walmart (they're cheaper there, $6, but not all Walmarts carry them) last time I got them from GNC ($15)
> 
> The first page of this thread has pretty much all you need to know about soy
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...1-cd1-after-mc-first-soy-cycle-anyone-me.htmlClick to expand...

Thanks I order that plus Vitex and Maca online today so HOPEFULLY I'll fall pregnant super quick :) That would be so nice.



Powell130 said:


> Dolphinleigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> I can't keep up with you ladies, thanks for the well wishes, any ideas on how to make it come faster?
> 
> How to make what come faster? a BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For sure ovulation? I'm not even sure I'm ovulating at all :shrug: sorry I didn't mean to be so vague, I'm out of ideas to help O along :(Click to expand...
> 
> Do you temp? If that confirms no O, use Soy Isoflavones like clomid, I have a TON of info if you're interested!! Igot pregnant with our son the first time I used it and TBA on the second time but hopefully it worked again! But it definitely made me O where I usually don't!Click to expand...
> 
> I would love info on soy and also evening primrose oil ormecca root raid in cm ..... Please [email protected] yahoo.comClick to expand...
> 
> The first page of this thread has pretty much all you need to know about soy
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...1-cd1-after-mc-first-soy-cycle-anyone-me.html
> 
> I used EPO for a cycle or two TTC our son (I think even the BFP cycle) but it didn't help me with EWCM so I used Tussin to thin what I already had and drank a ton of grapefruit juiceClick to expand...

Robitussin and grapefruit juice? Does that help?


----------



## Ganton

Smille24 said:


> Woke up with a stuffy nose today and more light cramps. Not sure why my nose is all stuffy but I've heard it may be a good sign.

I think we must be symptom twins! I'm 6dpo today (so one day behind you?) but I had sharp uterine twinges yesterday and general cramping today. Not particularly painful but definitely there.

I had a bit of a sore throat when I woke yesterday, then woke with a stuffy nose this morning.

My temp has also taken a dip, but unfortunately didn't spring straight back up like yours. Instead, it's been down for a few days and is now below the cover line. I'm trying to be optimistic and put it down to having taken my temps earlier the last 3 days, but just wishful thinking I reckon. I also had a little bit of spotting today, so I'm trying to prepare myself for a stupidly short LP and the arrival of AF in the next day!


----------



## Powell130

Sweetmama26 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> sweet do you chart at all?
> 
> Yes but I lost my thermometer so I'm going to pick another one up today :)
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> I can't keep up with you ladies, thanks for the well wishes, any ideas on how to make it come faster?Click to expand...
> 
> How to make what come faster? a BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For sure ovulation? I'm not even sure I'm ovulating at all :shrug: sorry I didn't mean to be so vague, I'm out of ideas to help O along :(Click to expand...
> 
> Do you temp? If that confirms no O, use Soy Isoflavones like clomid, I have a TON of info if you're interested!! Igot pregnant with our son the first time I used it and TBA on the second time but hopefully it worked again! But it definitely made me O where I usually don't!Click to expand...
> 
> I do, where can you buy the Soy Isoflavones?Click to expand...
> 
> This time I was able to get them from Walmart (they're cheaper there, $6, but not all Walmarts carry them) last time I got them from GNC ($15)
> 
> The first page of this thread has pretty much all you need to know about soy
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...1-cd1-after-mc-first-soy-cycle-anyone-me.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks I order that plus Vitex and Maca online today so HOPEFULLY I'll fall pregnant super quick :) That would be so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolphinleigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> I can't keep up with you ladies, thanks for the well wishes, any ideas on how to make it come faster?Click to expand...
> 
> How to make what come faster? a BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For sure ovulation? I'm not even sure I'm ovulating at all :shrug: sorry I didn't mean to be so vague, I'm out of ideas to help O along :(Click to expand...
> 
> Do you temp? If that confirms no O, use Soy Isoflavones like clomid, I have a TON of info if you're interested!! Igot pregnant with our son the first time I used it and TBA on the second time but hopefully it worked again! But it definitely made me O where I usually don't!Click to expand...
> 
> I would love info on soy and also evening primrose oil ormecca root raid in cm ..... Please [email protected] yahoo.comClick to expand...
> 
> The first page of this thread has pretty much all you need to know about soy
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...1-cd1-after-mc-first-soy-cycle-anyone-me.html
> 
> I used EPO for a cycle or two TTC our son (I think even the BFP cycle) but it didn't help me with EWCM so I used Tussin to thin what I already had and drank a ton of grapefruit juiceClick to expand...
> 
> Robitussin and grapefruit juice? Does that help?Click to expand...

Yes! Google it


----------



## vaniilla

Powell130 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> a bit of a warning on soy - I don't ovulate the vast majority of the time, I was waiting to be given clomid and took soy whilst waiting, to say it messed up my cycles is a complete understatement - my cycles went all over the place and for the first time I had an 18 day cycle. I know lots of people have good experiences but I think for those with hormonal imbalance it can make things worse.
> 
> Oh no! Yeah it can do that sometimes, especially if you're regular. What does did you do?Click to expand...
> 
> I took 100mg, I might try it again if clomid doesn't work again as I'll have nothing to lose at that point.Click to expand...
> 
> What CDs did you take it? And do you have any diagnosed conditions?Click to expand...

I took it CD 3 - 7, I don't have any conditions apart from anovulation/low progesterone , I might have mild pcos but the doc says I don't have enough of the symptoms.


----------



## Salembaby

Angeloftroy- now that's a challenge. As long as your man can pitch a tent (hehe) with a sleeping toddler, mine always gets nerves with a sleeping kiddo in the room, you can blame the shaking tent on the wild animals in the area! 

Afm- I have cramps and got my BFP Monday around 17dpo so cramping with no AF is a good sign! I'm keeping up here cheering you all on!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Powell130 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: looks like my fertile days this cycle might be spent in a tent with our toddler in with us and my parents in the next tent!! :dohh: FML. any ideas???
> 
> Talk your toddler into sleeping in the other tent and be quiet.Click to expand...
> 
> Y'all camping? Bathhouse shower sex and a soft cupClick to expand...

Haha I wish but there are going to be single sex bathrooms, I think we'll send Micah off for ice-cream with the grandparents and go find a field!!


----------



## mimomma86

Good morning ladies! 10dpo today and my chart continues to look triphasic, but I've heard that FF will alert you that it is, is that true? I have not gotten an alert about it. No symptoms really just very tired already and I have a long day ahead of me. We are going to a concert 2 hours away and it doesn't start until 8. Not sure how I'm going to keep up all night long without caffeine, as I am already tired a lot.


----------



## jGo_18

Ugh no crosshairs. Temp came down too much again I guess. This cycle is so frustrating!


----------



## Lost7

:hugs: jGo :flower:


----------



## maybe8

Lost7 said:


> :hugs: jGo :flower:

Lost....loving your experiments. Do I want to know where your samples are coming from?:bike:


----------



## scoobybeans

Hi ladies :) 

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP's this month and good luck to those still waiting to test. I'm 7DPO today and on cycle #8. Getting very antsy! 

Can you please put me down for testing July 20? Thanks!


----------



## enmaree

.


----------



## Powell130

enmaree said:


> Good morning everyone! You all have been busy :thumbup:
> 
> Took another test this morning...these dang tests make me think I see something every time. :headspin:
> 
> My boobs feel like I am breastfeeding, heavy and full and breastfeeding-like. Just a feeling I have not had in years.
> 
> 9 dpo, I think :haha:
> 
> https://s3.postimg.org/eawa00lqr/7163.jpg


I feel like I see a little something!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Hello everyone! I am clearly late to this thread, but hoping to join with a test date of July 26th. Congrats to everyone with BFP's! Good luck to those still waiting to test this month. I'm going to try to make it to July 26th, but I'm already getting antsy!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Enmaree- I am viewing on a phone, but I think I see a hazy pink line there!


----------



## Powell130

I keep getting little globs if this weird, snot like stretchy CM. It's not clear so it's not EWCM. Got a bunch a min ago! And my cervix is softer than this morning and still high :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

It's exciting how many people are so close to ovulating or testing! :dance: :dust:



Ladies is it bad that I'm hoping I'll have a july baby so I can get out a family wedding? :blush:


----------



## Powell130

Soooo my temp wasn't accurate...hubs turned the thermostat down last night, said I was sweating when he got home. Makes me think it woulda been higher this morning!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Feeling out and I'm barely 6DPO (possibly only 4DPO, my body is insane this cycle)
> 
> I had a pretty big temp dip and I'm having major cramps and backache this morning, kinda like AF is on her way even though she isn't due til the 24th.
> 
> Just feeling sad and down in general I guess.
> 
> Powell, I hope that's your :bfp:!
> 
> Implantation dip? I started AF style cramps at 3 DPO this cycle & got a big dip at 5 DPO. Sounds promising!!! FX!Click to expand...
> 
> Mid lutal phase dips are common!!Click to expand...

FF said more common in pregnancy charts though. Of course it doesn't mean for sure, but I'll take more common in pregnancy charts :winkwink:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip-study.html
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommyxofxone

vaniilla said:


> It's exciting how many people are so close to ovulating or testing! :dance: :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies is it bad that I'm hoping I'll have a july baby so I can get out a family wedding? :blush:

:haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mimomma86 said:


> Good morning ladies! 10dpo today and my chart continues to look triphasic, but I've heard that FF will alert you that it is, is that true? I have not gotten an alert about it. No symptoms really just very tired already and I have a long day ahead of me. We are going to a concert 2 hours away and it doesn't start until 8. Not sure how I'm going to keep up all night long without caffeine, as I am already tired a lot.

Yup it will say so under the pregnancy analysis tab


----------



## squirrel.

Enmaree - I can just about see a pink line too. Fingers crossed this is your BFP!!

Powell - Even though your temp came down it's still at a good level above your coverline. Maybe it would have been higher if the thermostat had stayed the same. I'm having the opposite issue in that our room was colder this morning and I woke up with just the sheet on my legs, but my temp jumped up - higher than you'd expect - which makes me think I'm getting ill and my temps will be meaningless. Ugh, charting is so useful, but it can be so frustrating!

11dpo and the BFNs have kept on coming. This evening I received some ICs that I got BFPs on at 10dpo with my daughter in the evening. The fact they're BFN the evening of 11dpo this time is pretty solid evidence for me that this cycle hasn't worked out :'( I stupidly pinned a lot of hope on it and feel terrible. Expecting temp to drop tomorrow and AF to arrive tomorrow or the day after.

I've had these faint super squinty squinters, but they're done on Sainsbury's (supermarket) own brand blue dye tests. The pics are from the 3 minute mark, but the blue dye is unreliable and I don't believe them.
 



Attached Files:







tweaked.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 25









new tweaked.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## enmaree

squirrel. said:


> I've had these faint super squinty squinters, but they're done on Sainsbury's (supermarket) own brand blue dye tests. The pics are from the 3 minute mark, but the blue dye is unreliable and I don't believe them.

:hugs: I can see a line on the second test for sure there, even if it is crappy blue dye.


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Feeling out and I'm barely 6DPO (possibly only 4DPO, my body is insane this cycle)
> 
> I had a pretty big temp dip and I'm having major cramps and backache this morning, kinda like AF is on her way even though she isn't due til the 24th.
> 
> Just feeling sad and down in general I guess.
> 
> Powell, I hope that's your :bfp:!
> 
> Implantation dip? I started AF style cramps at 3 DPO this cycle & got a big dip at 5 DPO. Sounds promising!!! FX!Click to expand...
> 
> Mid lutal phase dips are common!!Click to expand...
> 
> FF said more common in pregnancy charts though. Of course it doesn't mean for sure, but I'll take more common in pregnancy charts :winkwink:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip-study.htmlClick to expand...

Yup. I like the more pregnant chart odds


----------



## Powell130

squirrel. said:


> Enmaree - I can just about see a pink line too. Fingers crossed this is your BFP!!
> 
> Powell - Even though your temp came down it's still at a good level above your coverline. Maybe it would have been higher if the thermostat had stayed the same. I'm having the opposite issue in that our room was colder this morning and I woke up with just the sheet on my legs, but my temp jumped up - higher than you'd expect - which makes me think I'm getting ill and my temps will be meaningless. Ugh, charting is so useful, but it can be so frustrating!
> 
> 11dpo and the BFNs have kept on coming. This evening I received some ICs that I got BFPs on at 10dpo with my daughter in the evening. The fact they're BFN the evening of 11dpo this time is pretty solid evidence for me that this cycle hasn't worked out :'( I stupidly pinned a lot of hope on it and feel terrible. Expecting temp to drop tomorrow and AF to arrive tomorrow or the day after.
> 
> I've had these faint super squinty squinters, but they're done on Sainsbury's (supermarket) own brand blue dye tests. The pics are from the 3 minute mark, but the blue dye is unreliable and I don't believe them.

Yes it definitely can be frustrating but worth it to find out about your cycle (to me at least) but I do believe my temp would have been higher


----------



## Sweetmama26

So my vitamins have already shipped they should be here in the next few days! :) YAY!


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=883247&amp;d=1437081783

:happydance: my line came up before the control! woo hoo!


----------



## Powell130

Sweetmama26 said:


> So my vitamins have already shipped they should be here in the next few days! :) YAY!

Yayyy! What'd you end up getting


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=883247&amp;d=1437081783
> 
> :happydance: my line came up before the control! woo hoo!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:spermy: catch that egg!


----------



## ttcdfw

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Feeling out and I'm barely 6DPO (possibly only 4DPO, my body is insane this cycle)
> 
> I had a pretty big temp dip and I'm having major cramps and backache this morning, kinda like AF is on her way even though she isn't due til the 24th.
> 
> Just feeling sad and down in general I guess.
> 
> Powell, I hope that's your :bfp:!
> 
> Implantation dip? I started AF style cramps at 3 DPO this cycle & got a big dip at 5 DPO. Sounds promising!!! FX!Click to expand...
> 
> Mid lutal phase dips are common!!Click to expand...
> 
> FF said more common in pregnancy charts though. Of course it doesn't mean for sure, but I'll take more common in pregnancy charts :winkwink:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip-study.htmlClick to expand...

This makes me feel a little better after my chart keeps dipping down the past 3 days. :cry:
Maybe it'll go back up! It doesn't help that I'm loco and took a test today (just a Wally world cheapie but still) and it was :bfn: :haha:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Having some weird cramps, like someone is constantly pressing their thumb against my uterus all day. Fxd that it's a good sign!


----------



## purelygemini

Mommy~ that's awesome now get to work lol!

Navy~ hope that's a good sign for you!


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=883247&amp;d=1437081783
> 
> :happydance: my line came up before the control! woo hoo!

I knew it would! Yay!


----------



## Smille24

I've had discomfort for the past 2 days. I really don't want to be disappointed by bfns, so I'm not testing until next week.


----------



## jtr2803

Your chart looks good smile, really hoping it's your turn :thumbup:


----------



## kakae

So this just happened!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150717_203307.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Teeny Weeny

kakae said:


> So this just happened!!:happydance:

A huge congratulations. Wishing you a H&H 9 months. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

kakae said:


> So this just happened!!:happydance:

Big congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Salembaby

Powell , smile, squirrel and ennmaree - fx'd for you!!!!! 

Sweetmama - good hear from you! 

Drjo - you're not out yet!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats Kakae!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Kakae- just saw your post on the March Monkeys board! :bunny: so excited for you!


----------



## Powell130

:witch:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh no, did the witch get you Powell?! :(


----------



## Powell130

Yup! I went in to check CM & CP and came out with her. Fml. 
Bright side: normal LP instead of my 18+


----------



## apaki

Powell130 said:


> Yup! I went in to check CM & CP and came out with her. Fml.
> Bright side: normal LP instead of my 18+

Damn I'm sorry! Hoping this is your cycle!

AFM, bfns at 8dpo and 9dpo today. Feeling discouraged even though it is early. Sigh :( going to just wait for AF now and test IF she is late.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Boo, Powell! :( But at least your LP is normal like you said!


----------



## mommyxofxone

yay kakae!
boooooooo powell! :( so very sorry love.


afm- just waiting now for those cross hairs and will bding every night for the next three days. i woke up in the middle of the night cramping really bad so i already think it's happening. i will dtd anyway but i think i must have caught the end of my surge for it to go like that. wow did they hurt!


----------



## Smille24

jtr2803 said:


> Your chart looks good smile, really hoping it's your turn :thumbup:

Thanks hun it means a lot to me. I've had pretty charts turn ugly and this one which is all over the place.


----------



## Smille24

Powell130 said:


> :witch:

Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## maybe8

Hi guys. Witch got me last night.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Aww, so sorry, Maybe8! :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry maybe :(


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: Powell & maybe8! So sorry the :witch: got you. FX next cycle is it for you both! :hug:


----------



## mrscletus

Sorry to hear about the witch Powell and maybe... 

Congrats kakae!!! 

Afm- super crampy today and super hungry.. Don't know if that's a good or bad sign. AF isn't due til next week sometime. I guess we shall see....


----------



## purelygemini

so sorry to hear that powell and maybe :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Sorry maybe8


----------



## scoobybeans

Congrats kakae!!!:happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm really sorry the nasty witch showed up powell & maybe :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mimomma86

11dpo today. Woke up with a headache, a soft cervix, and another temp spike! Hoping to get a positive on Sunday at 13dpo.fx for me!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Powell and Maybe, sorry to hear the witch showed. Xx

AFM, I wish she would show. 15dpo, BFN and completely fed up. I need her to hurry so I can start my 2nd round of Clomid. :-(


----------



## enmaree

.


----------



## Smille24

enmaree said:


> :shrug:
> 
> https://s13.postimg.org/r0vshhd07/7173.jpg

It's hard to tell, it's blurry.


----------



## Powell130

enmaree said:


> :shrug:
> 
> https://s13.postimg.org/r0vshhd07/7173.jpg

I don't see anything, but that doesn't mean there's nothing there IRL


----------



## mommyxofxone

dont see anything either love sorry


----------



## SarahLou372

Ladies do any of you know about HCG levels in blood tests?

I just had my first one today and im 3weeks and 5 days according to the midwife and its come back at 85 :shrug:


----------



## NavyLadybug

SarahLou372 said:


> Ladies do any of you know about HCG levels in blood tests?
> 
> I just had my first one today and im 3weeks and 5 days according to the midwife and its come back at 85 :shrug:

That's normal SarahLou :) HCG can vary widely at that stage, anywhere from 5 to 500. It's more about the levels doubling then what the numbers start out from


----------



## Powell130

^^ WSS. The number itself really means nothing. You need consecutive betas to watch for the progression


----------



## NavyLadybug

SarahLou372 said:


> Ladies do any of you know about HCG levels in blood tests?
> 
> I just had my first one today and im 3weeks and 5 days according to the midwife and its come back at 85 :shrug:

Take a look at this, SarahLou, it might make you feel a bit more relaxed about your betas
https://m.huggies.com.au/pregnancy/early-stages/symptoms/hcg-levels/chart


----------



## SarahLou372

NavyLadybug said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies do any of you know about HCG levels in blood tests?
> 
> I just had my first one today and im 3weeks and 5 days according to the midwife and its come back at 85 :shrug:
> 
> Take a look at this, SarahLou, it might make you feel a bit more relaxed about your betas
> https://m.huggies.com.au/pregnancy/early-stages/symptoms/hcg-levels/chartClick to expand...

Thanks hun :flower:

This helps me feel better


----------



## NavyLadybug

Not a problem :) I remember with my MMC I was agonizing over my betas while it didn't work out, that chart helped me understand what was normal and what the Dr was talking about


----------



## SarahLou372

I have to go back on Sunday to get another test. Hopefully all is well.

Thanks again :flower:

:thumbup:


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm sure by Sun your levels will be well over 200 :D


----------



## maybe8

Thanks guys. Still hoping to see more BFPs here.

Congratulations Kakae!


----------



## Lost7

Hope everyone is okay, Schools have broken up now for the Summer Holidays - so I won't be online too much now, having 6 children - well, it's a bit difficult, lol. 
Hope everyone is okay, I haven't had chance to catch up on the new :bfp: or people who are out now! :flower:


----------



## apaki

Ladies!!! Tested today at 10DPO and got my BFP! I wasn't even expecting anything since I had got a BFN yesterday and this was like my 3rd or 4th pee of the day... but I got a faint line on a cheapie and positive on a digital :happydance::cloud9::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10DPODIGI (2).jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 29


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats, Apaki!!!! 

(Also, when I looked at your test I was like "Is that in French or something?" and I looked over at your info beneath your Avatar and realized I'm dumb LOL)


----------



## purelygemini

Congrats apaki!! Just goes to show what a difference a day makes!


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats apaki!!! that's lovely!!!!!!


----------



## apaki

NavyLadybug said:


> Congrats, Apaki!!!!
> 
> (Also, when I looked at your test I was like "Is that in French or something?" and I looked over at your info beneath your Avatar and realized I'm dumb LOL)

Haha yes.. tbh it would be way more awesome to see pregnant written there &#128518;


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Apaki!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!! :wohoo: so excited for you!!!!


----------



## apaki

purelygemini said:


> Congrats apaki!! Just goes to show what a difference a day makes!

Totally! 2 negatives and then this positive!


----------



## apaki

mommyxofxone said:


> congrats apaki!!! that's lovely!!!!!!

Thanks! :)


----------



## ferens06

I got a rather unplanned BFP yesterday so I'll join in here...


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ferens, you'd have more luck in the (I believe) March Monkeys Thread in the pregnancy forums :) This thread is for people trying to get a :bfp: :) Not that we don't welcome you, just saying that since you have one, you'd have more people to talk to about your pregnancy in that thread, several of our testers here are also in that thread :D


----------



## Salembaby

Congrats apaki and ferens!

Baby dust navyladyug and mommyx


----------



## ferens06

Ha wow, way to piss off a hormonal woman :thumbup:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulation apaki. Wishing you a H&H 9 months. Xx


----------



## apaki

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Apaki!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!! :wohoo: so excited for you!!!!

Thanks! :happydance:


----------



## NavyLadybug

ferens06 said:


> Ha wow, way to piss off a hormonal woman :thumbup:

I meant no offense to you, if you chose to take it that way, that was up to you. I merely suggested that you'd find more people to talk to in a pregnancy thread since you are now pregnant instead of a TTC Thread. But if you want to get upset over it when I tried nothing but to be nice and be helpful, so be it.


----------



## Lost7

Bit insensitive .... 
I don't think NLB intended to "piss off" a hormonal woman, that said, we are ALL emotional and hormonal, many of us because month after month of actual trying for a baby we are given BFN and AF. This thread was intended for people who TRY together.


----------



## mommyxofxone

glad you ladies got to her first. I do hope it was a joke, because wow if it wasn't. how rude.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I was honestly trying to be nice :shrug: But you can't please everyone so whatever. :coffee:


AFM: I've began "officially" testing and as expected for 8DPO I got a :bfn: but I'm not upset, earliest I've ever gotten a :bfp: was at 9DPO but I've gotten them as late as 12/13DPO so we shall see!


----------



## Lost7

I don't think some people understand what it's like to actually have to try to conceive. Some women are lucky enough to fall pregnant just by "jumping on" and "without trying". 

What really annoys me is when those people then waft that into faces of those who ARE trying and having difficulty trying to conceive. 
Congrats on your pregnancy, but this was NOT the right place to post it.


----------



## Powell130

apaki said:


> Ladies!!! Tested today at 10DPO and got my BFP! I wasn't even expecting anything since I had got a BFN yesterday and this was like my 3rd or 4th pee of the day... but I got a faint line on a cheapie and positive on a digital :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

:happydance:


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Congrats apaki! That's fantastic!!


----------



## apaki

NavyLadybug said:


> I was honestly trying to be nice :shrug: But you can't please everyone so whatever. :coffee:
> 
> 
> AFM: I've began "officially" testing and as expected for 8DPO I got a :bfn: but I'm not upset, earliest I've ever gotten a :bfp: was at 9DPO but I've gotten them as late as 12/13DPO so we shall see!

Lots of :dust: to you! It's still very early so fx you get your bfp!


----------



## apaki

ttcnumber2ky said:


> Congrats apaki! That's fantastic!!

Thanks! :wohoo:


----------



## mimomma86

Good morning everyone. 12dpo today and woke up to a dip in my temp. I'm so nervous that the witch is going to come get me again, when I felt so at peace about this cycle for the first time. Has anyone here had an implantation dip this late? I'm trying to hold onto some hope here. I don't feel like af is coming, I haven't had nearly as many symptoms as I have before in past cycles.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you Apaki

Mimomma, Implantation can occur anywhere from 6DPO to 12DPO so it's very possible!! FX'd for you!!


----------



## mimomma86

I sure hope that's all it is! These negatives are starting to get to me


----------



## NavyLadybug

I feel ya on the negatives Mimomma! I was so ecstatic in May but being back here again makes it all the worse, but don't worry we'll get our #2's!!!


----------



## ttcdfw

9dpo today and my temp jumped up higher than its ever been. My boobs are very tender and nips on fire! I'm also experiencing gas, lol. If I am NOT pregnant this cycle then the Clomid must be really working me over!!


----------



## mimomma86

NavyLadybug said:


> Thank you Apaki
> 
> Mimomma, Implantation can occur anywhere from 6DPO to 12DPO so it's very possible!! FX'd for you!!

Thank you! I think I remember now that I thought that AF was coming with my son too, it was nearly 7 years ago, but I'm pretty sure. And I just started having stomach issues the past 2 days as well, which is weird.


----------



## mimomma86

NavyLadybug said:


> I feel ya on the negatives Mimomma! I was so ecstatic in May but being back here again makes it all the worse, but don't worry we'll get our #2's!!!

I hope sooner rather than later! Fx'd for you!!


----------



## apaki

ttcdfw said:


> 9dpo today and my temp jumped up higher than its ever been. My boobs are very tender and nips on fire! I'm also experiencing gas, lol. If I am NOT pregnant this cycle then the Clomid must be really working me over!!

Exciting! When do you test? :)


----------



## ttcdfw

apaki said:


> ttcdfw said:
> 
> 
> 9dpo today and my temp jumped up higher than its ever been. My boobs are very tender and nips on fire! I'm also experiencing gas, lol. If I am NOT pregnant this cycle then the Clomid must be really working me over!!
> 
> Exciting! When do you test? :)Click to expand...


I tested today with FMU but it was a :bfn: :cry: - not even a squinter.
But it was a Wal-Mart cheapy so I'm gonna get some FRER for Tuesday!:happydance:


----------



## jGo_18

Well today was supposed to be my test day... But since my cycles been so wacky, I decided to test yesterday and get it out of the way, as today is my first wedding anniversary. It was a stark white bfn. But no AF yet. Considering I possibly ovulated way later than usual, I'll probably just test again toward the end of the month of AF doesn't show.


----------



## enmaree

.


----------



## mommyxofxone

enmaree i don't see anything. i'd also rather have dh gone early in the pregnancy so that when lifting and things get hard i have him around!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

ferens06 I think Navy was just trying to clarify that maybe you are lost in the forum since this is a testing thread in the TTC part of the forum, obviously you are not planning on testing soon, or are ttc, since you got a surprise BFP, so it seems you were looking for a due in march thread in the pregnancy section. Good luck. And yes, not a nice thing to say to a bunch of NOT pregnant women that you are hormonal because you ARE pregnant, we are all trying to get there and wish the world that we could be hormonal too. H&H 9 months


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations Apaki! Sorry it was my daughter's birthday party today and I have been crazy busy and I haven't been able to keep up. 

Testing monday!

GL and :dust: to all!


----------



## LAAR1210

Well, I ovulated on the 7th and the hubby and I were intimate 3 days in a row before, along with the day after. I'm now at 10dpo. Yesterday, I noticed slight spotting when I would wipe, a very light pink color and only appeared when wiping (note: this happened in the evening and only lasted maybe 3 hrs). Today, my CM is tinged brown and I also wiped once finding very dark CM/blood. It was much darker and unlike anything I have ever experienced. This has now also all but stopped. AF isn't scheduled to arrive for another 4 days, on the 22nd. Has anyone else experienced this and found it to be implantation bleeding??? I am anxious to know but also hate to waste a test knowing it's too early!!!! Talk me through it please!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Just wanted to pop in and ask has anyone had a FRER Digital Plus test change answers? I took one and it was a BFN and then 2 mins later as I was going to dispose of it it changed to a Yes. Has anyone had this before? Is it possible that I didn't wait long enough for the result?


----------



## ttcdfw

Sweetmama26 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and ask has anyone had a FRER Digital Plus test change answers? I took one and it was a BFN and then 2 mins later as I was going to dispose of it it changed to a Yes. Has anyone had this before? Is it possible that I didn't wait long enough for the result?

I don't have any experience with this but it sounds intriguing! Was it within the time limit? I hope it's a BFP for you!! :happydance:


----------



## RanchWife

Hi Dannixo!

We're excited to TTC #1! We started trying last month but had a chemical, unfortunately. I'll be officially (turns out I like to pee on sticks) testing on July 22; AF is due between the 23rd and 25th.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Sweet I would try again in the morning with another Digi!! FXd it's your :bfp:!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

LAAR, I've never had IB but it sound like that could definitely be what that is!! FXd for you!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sweetmama26 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and ask has anyone had a FRER Digital Plus test change answers? I took one and it was a BFN and then 2 mins later as I was going to dispose of it it changed to a Yes. Has anyone had this before? Is it possible that I didn't wait long enough for the result?

I've never done a digi pregnancy test... But I hope it's correct for you!!! I'd do another non-digi maybe? FRER? That way you can interpret yourself? Also wondering if it was within the time limit.


----------



## RanchWife

AngelofTroy said:


> :dohh: looks like my fertile days this cycle might be spent in a tent with our toddler in with us and my parents in the next tent!! :dohh: FML. any ideas???

Sometimes having to be extra quiet makes it all a bit (lot) more fun... Good luck!


----------



## NavyLadybug

So I was looking at my chart just now, I noticed my symptoms EXPLODED from 2DPO and onward. Anyone have this happen regardless of it resulting in pregnancy or not? I don't really think I've ever normally had that many symptoms in my luteal phase but I could be wrong, I've never charted this closely before


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I just had AF style cramps from 3DPO on, & started sore breasts/nipples aroun 10 DPO.


----------



## mom2pne

Hi! I said I wouldn't have myself added as it is just awful being disappointed, but I need some place for support if I don't get a bfp or even if I do. I also like seeing the bfps roll in. So could you please add me for testing on July 23. Thank you so much, Dannixo! How are you doing?


----------



## Alidravana

So I finally finished reading all 160 pages of this thread. Congrats to those who have gotten their BFP's and sorry to all those who the witch has gotten. 

I plan on testing on July 22. AF is due tomorrow, but I would like to hold out a few more days so that I don't see a BFN. I had really weird painful twinging in the uterus area around 9dpo and 10dpo. I've also had really sore boobs, but that is seeming to be a common AF symptom for me as well. FX and good luck to all of those testing in the near future!


----------



## Thisismyyear

NavyLadybug said:


> So I was looking at my chart just now, I noticed my symptoms EXPLODED from 2DPO and onward. Anyone have this happen regardless of it resulting in pregnancy or not? I don't really think I've ever normally had that many symptoms in my luteal phase but I could be wrong, I've never charted this closely before

I had symptoms from 2 dpo. Nausea, travel sickness, "pinching" sensations. The only other time I had nausea like that was my first pregnancy so I strongly suspected I was pregnant. I know the ney sayers insist you can't get symptoms till after implantation but I didn't imagine that nausea!


----------



## apaki

borr.dg.baby said:


> Congratulations Apaki! Sorry it was my daughter's birthday party today and I have been crazy busy and I haven't been able to keep up.
> 
> Testing monday!
> 
> GL and :dust: to all!

Thank you and good luck!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm driving myself mad, took an HPT (just an IC) and I could SWEAR I see a line but I'm 99.99% sure I just have line eye again but it still driving me crazy! 

Here's the pic if anyone wants to see HPT


----------



## maybe8

NavyLadybug said:


> I'm driving myself mad, took an HPT (just an IC) and I could SWEAR I see a line but I'm 99.99% sure I just have line eye again but it still driving me crazy!
> 
> Here's the pic if anyone wants to see HPT

Navy ....My eyes are crossing looking at that test. I see what you are talking about....I say get a frer


----------



## maybe8

Sweetmama26 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and ask has anyone had a FRER Digital Plus test change answers? I took one and it was a BFN and then 2 mins later as I was going to dispose of it it changed to a Yes. Has anyone had this before? Is it possible that I didn't wait long enough for the result?

I have heard of it happening....dr Google. I only had it change when I popped it apart and hit the circuit with metal tweezers! I hope it leads to good news for you!


----------



## NavyLadybug

maybe8 said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> I'm driving myself mad, took an HPT (just an IC) and I could SWEAR I see a line but I'm 99.99% sure I just have line eye again but it still driving me crazy!
> 
> Here's the pic if anyone wants to see HPT
> 
> Navy ....My eyes are crossing looking at that test. I see what you are talking about....I say get a frerClick to expand...

I feel like I'm setting myself up for disappointment but I'm going out to get a FRER. Even if it disappoints me, I'd rather try again tomorrow than agonize over it all day today and not know for sure :wacko:


----------



## mommyxofxone

navy i can't see anything- but i really wish i could enlarge it, it won't let me. so i can't be certain


----------



## mimomma86

Ok 13dpo today and I did my test as FF suggested with a FRER and got a BFN. Discouraging, but the witch still hasn't gotten me. Is she doesn't come, when should I test again? My temp did a big dip yesterday and a little one today. Hoping it goes back up!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Update on the FRER, I'd swear I'd see the faintest of faint start of a line on that one too, I'm hopeless. :haha: DH can't see anything so I'm fairly sure I'm just desperate. 

https://i.imgur.com/j0KO0Ho.jpg


----------



## NavyLadybug

Mimomma, if AF doesn't show, I'd test again in 48 hours with FMU! FX'd for you!!!


----------



## mimomma86

Ok that's what I was thinking. Thank you! And good luck to you! Ooh and what app are you using to tweak? Mine doesn't look like that!


----------



## NavyLadybug

mimomma86 said:


> Ok that's what I was thinking. Thank you! And good luck to you! Ooh and what app are you using to tweak? Mine doesn't look like that!


It's called 18+ Negative Photo :thumbup: 



Mini Update, I took the test apart, I can clearly see the indent in the test where the reactive dye is and there's no color there what so ever, so a :bfn: :wacko:


----------



## Lost7

6dpo today, temps gone back up. Couldn't help but use an IC (and OPK), OPK has a line on it though I do know it's normal for women to have LH throughout their system present. Swear I see a shadow on the IC HPT - but again, it's wrong because it's too early :lol: I'll repeat an IC with FMU on 8dpo and on 10dpo, I'll be using the CB digital (with conception indicator) and a FRER. :)


----------



## ONEID

FF took my crosshairs away completely about three days ago. This morning, I had a big temp spike (although I slept in) and EWCM. I think this one is the real deal!!:thumbup::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## vaniilla

I go away for a few days and come back to bfp's! :dance: 


I'm sorry to everyone the nasty witch got :witch:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

YES ONEID! Looks good!!! :dance:


----------



## TLK

Please add me!!! I am currently 8DPO and will not test before AF is due. I can't stand seeing a BFN and knowing I just pi#$ed away a $10 FRER :) Please mark me down for Saturday, June 25. 

Thank you!

Congrats to all of you with BFP and sorry for those who haven't gotten one yet.


----------



## purelygemini

Oneid that looks great! Time to get busy, again!! Lol


----------



## NavyLadybug

TLK that's why you buy the ICs in bulk :haha: But for real that's usually what us POAS Addicts do lol

You can generally get up to 50 for around 20$ on Amazon and they're just as good as most tests, even FRER in the case of Sure Predict and Wondfo


----------



## Smille24

Get busy oneid and good luck!

Afm I've been experiencing light cramps off and on since 5dpo. Today at 10 dpo the are pretty moderate. I've never experienced af like cramps a week away from af. Also my bbs don't hurt like they usually do after ovulation. Weird :shrug:.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yay Smille! FX!


----------



## ONEID

Thanks guys! I had a feeling it was coming so I have been getting busy!!! Here's hoping for some good swimmers!!!:spermy::dust::happydance:

Good luck smilie!!! FX


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'll be testing aug 1st i think! if i make it that long without breaking down!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Navy I am sorry I can't see anything :( can't wait to see tomorrow's test! 

Good luck oneid! 

I tested today and bfn :haha: 8dpo


----------



## Smille24

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Yay Smille! FX!

Did your lower back hurt too? Mine is bothering me this evening. I really feel like af is coming but it's not due for 6 more days.


----------



## ONEID

borr.dg.baby said:


> Navy I am sorry I can't see anything :( can't wait to see tomorrow's test!
> 
> Good luck oneid!
> 
> I tested today and bfn :haha: 8dpo


Thanks doll!! Good luck to you too :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Smille24 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Smille! FX!
> 
> Did your lower back hurt too? Mine is bothering me this evening. I really feel like af is coming but it's not due for 6 more days.Click to expand...

I'm really NOT the person to ask about back pain. I have herniated discs & pretty much always have lower back pain. I couldn't tell you if it was due to my discs or pregnancy :shrug: Sorry Hun!


----------



## mom2pne

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/monierose/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-07/93C2E5AB-EEE7-4D1C-A5F3-B6891FDFBCA4.png_zps8w44vzjp.jpeg. 

This is my chart as of yesterday. I haven't gone to bed yet to put a temp in for today. I can't sleep. I hope that is a good sign along with the nausea today. I still haven't bought tests yet, but I will in the next couple of days. I'm kind of scared to test because the last 2 pregnancies I had were chemicals. 

Congrats to those that got BFPs!

Sorry to those that got af! 

GL and FX for those testing or will be!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

mom2pne said:


> https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/monierose/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-07/93C2E5AB-EEE7-4D1C-A5F3-B6891FDFBCA4.png_zps8w44vzjp.jpeg.
> 
> This is my chart as of yesterday. I haven't gone to bed yet to put a temp in for today. I can't sleep. I hope that is a good sign along with the nausea today. I still haven't bought tests yet, but I will in the next couple of days. I'm kind of scared to test because the last 2 pregnancies I had were chemicals.
> 
> Congrats to those that got BFPs!
> 
> Sorry to those that got af!
> 
> GL and FX for those testing or will be!

Your chart is looking great! Good luck for testing day. Xx


----------



## purelygemini

Smille I've had very had mild cramping for the past few days and now i've been starting to have dull lower back pain since yesterday, i'm 6dpo today

hope it's good for us!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

AFM, been pretty quiet on the boards as I have been feeling very cross! FF had my crosshairs at cd20 but as I got to what would have been 17dpo with no AF/BFN I decided it must be wrong. As the days went on FF changed ovulation to CD27. :cry: well, unless the little swimmers can get through the most tightly closed cervix then I am out. I really can't see how that was my ovulation day, but the proof will be if AF shows on Friday. 
If she doesn't, I know that it has been an annovulatory cycle. This alone makes me mad as I am on Clomid. It should have given me earlier ovulation as it usually does, not a super late one or not at all. :growlmad:

Sorry if this doesn't make sense. It's early and I'm half asleep. Also had another BFN this morning too. Xx


----------



## purelygemini

teeny weeny i'm so sorry to hear that!! sounds like it would be extremely frustrating, hopefully you'll get your bfp and ff is just confused!


----------



## Lost7

Does anyone think my chart is triphasic? :shock:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm out as expected, the :witch: showed up with a vengeance - it's a hot water bottle & paracetamol kinda day.


Good luck to everyone testing soon :hugs::dust:


----------



## Lost7

Don't forget the chocolate cake Vanilla! :flower:


----------



## purelygemini

Sorry to hear that Vanilla, at least you seem to be in good spirits about it :flower:


----------



## NavyLadybug

10DPO, stark white test. I'd swear I see something but I know it's line eye. My 10MIUs are coming today, so maybe that'll give me more answers. Oh well, on to tomorrow


----------



## Smille24

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Smille! FX!
> 
> Did your lower back hurt too? Mine is bothering me this evening. I really feel like af is coming but it's not due for 6 more days.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really NOT the person to ask about back pain. I have herniated discs & pretty much always have lower back pain. I couldn't tell you if it was due to my discs or pregnancy :shrug: Sorry Hun!Click to expand...

Oh I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## Jean40

:witch: showed this morning.


----------



## Lost7

:hugs: Sorry Jean :flower:


----------



## purelygemini

Sorry jean :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Sorry to those who got af.

:hug:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: vanilla & Jean! Good luck next cycle to you both! 

Lost, what does the pregnancy monitor say? The one month my chart went tri (for one day :haha: ) FF told me it was "possibly" triphasic.

Smille, thanks, it's ok. I've had back issues for a while & just do what I can to deal. I'm sorry I'm no help to you in that area! :flower:


----------



## purelygemini

Guys, i just found the early pregnancy signs estimator on ff and went crazy lol! i know it's an accurate determination but everything i put in there said it was most likely pregnancy...fingers crossed!


----------



## Lost7

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Lost, what does the pregnancy monitor say? The one month my chart went tri (for one day :haha: ) FF told me it was "possibly" triphasic.
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhh - Yeah lol. It doesn't say anything in there. Just about how P might be affecting temps.. :shock: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> purelygemini said:
> 
> 
> Guys, i just found the early pregnancy signs estimator on ff and went crazy lol! i know it's an accurate determination but everything i put in there said it was most likely pregnancy...fingers crossed!
> 
> Currently, I have 24 points (only 7dpo today), my signs today are Fatigue 15.5%, Gassy :oops: 11.9%, Headache 6.7% and Heartburn 4.4% :lol:Click to expand...


----------



## BellaRosa8302

purelygemini said:


> Guys, i just found the early pregnancy signs estimator on ff and went crazy lol! i know it's an accurate determination but everything i put in there said it was most likely pregnancy...fingers crossed!

Wow, you got over 80 points at 7 DPO?? That's awesome! Mine still says 79 points & I got my BFP 11 days ago :rofl: (I think I had 72 when I got my BFP, & it climbed to 79, but then stopped). 

Really hope this is it for you!!! :dance:


----------



## Smille24

I just had a tiny pink when I wiped. I am praying it is what I think it is.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Teeny Weeny said:


> AFM, been pretty quiet on the boards as I have been feeling very cross! FF had my crosshairs at cd20 but as I got to what would have been 17dpo with no AF/BFN I decided it must be wrong. As the days went on FF changed ovulation to CD27. :cry: well, unless the little swimmers can get through the most tightly closed cervix then I am out. I really can't see how that was my ovulation day, but the proof will be if AF shows on Friday.
> If she doesn't, I know that it has been an annovulatory cycle. This alone makes me mad as I am on Clomid. It should have given me earlier ovulation as it usually does, not a super late one or not at all. :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry if this doesn't make sense. It's early and I'm half asleep. Also had another BFN this morning too. Xx


So weird! i'm so sorry hun. i think cd25 looks most likely but what do i know!!! 



Lost7 said:


> Does anyone think my chart is triphasic? :shock:


mine was triphasic last cycle and got me no where :( i hope it's it for you hun 



Smille24 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Smille! FX!
> 
> Did your lower back hurt too? Mine is bothering me this evening. I really feel like af is coming but it's not due for 6 more days.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really NOT the person to ask about back pain. I have herniated discs & pretty much always have lower back pain. I couldn't tell you if it was due to my discs or pregnancy :shrug: Sorry Hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm sorry to hear thatClick to expand...

i had lower back pain from O on when i got dd hun if that helps.



Jean40 said:


> :witch: showed this morning.

Sorry hun :hugs:





afm i'm 3dpo supposedly, i have dotted cross hairs (can't remember what that means :shrug: and i'm still breaking out in pimples. that's weird. i'm also really hot. so hot. gross. that's it. all i have to report.


----------



## purelygemini

Lost7 said:


> Currently, I have 24 points (only 7dpo today), my signs today are Fatigue 15.5%, Gassy :oops: 11.9%, Headache 6.7% and Heartburn 4.4% :lol:

So far for today i have 23 points and my signs are tender breasts 24% cramps 20.3% backache 4.2% and heartburn 4.4% and i'm 7dpo too! yay us!!


----------



## Lost7

Good luck Smilie. :) 

Mommyxofxone: Good luck! Mine are dotted too, Come to think of it why aren't they solid lines :lol:


----------



## purelygemini

BellaRosa8302 said:


> purelygemini said:
> 
> 
> Guys, i just found the early pregnancy signs estimator on ff and went crazy lol! i know it's an accurate determination but everything i put in there said it was most likely pregnancy...fingers crossed!
> 
> Wow, you got over 80 points at 7 DPO?? That's awesome! Mine still says 79 points & I got my BFP 11 days ago :rofl: (I think I had 72 when I got my BFP, & it climbed to 79, but then stopped).
> 
> Really hope this is it for you!!! :dance:Click to expand...

oh no i meant on the graph thing that you can click on right under the points...i only have 23 points but i would have really went crazy if it was over the 80 mark lol :haha:


----------



## Lost7

purelygemini said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Currently, I have 24 points (only 7dpo today), my signs today are Fatigue 15.5%, Gassy :oops: 11.9%, Headache 6.7% and Heartburn 4.4% :lol:
> 
> So far for today i have 23 points and my signs are tender breasts 24% cramps 20.3% backache 4.2% and heartburn 4.4% and i'm 7dpo too! yay us!!Click to expand...

Woo hoo - good on us. Are you testing in the morning? :D I'm secretly testing, lol. Doing big tests on 10/11dpo! :D Cycle buddies forever! <3 lol!


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> afm i'm 3dpo supposedly, i have dotted cross hairs (can't remember what that means :shrug: and i'm still breaking out in pimples. that's weird. i'm also really hot. so hot. gross. that's it. all i have to report.

Try filling in the data from when you ovulated ie. Cm and opk (+or-). I think that's what's throwing it off.


----------



## Lost7

Mine says EWCM and :bfp: OPK - still I have dotted lines - No idea why either. :lol:


----------



## Lost7

I'm just reading this.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Dotted-line-on-chart.html


----------



## mommyxofxone

Smille24 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> afm i'm 3dpo supposedly, i have dotted cross hairs (can't remember what that means :shrug: and i'm still breaking out in pimples. that's weird. i'm also really hot. so hot. gross. that's it. all i have to report.
> 
> Try filling in the data from when you ovulated ie. Cm and opk (+or-). I think that's what's throwing it off.Click to expand...

i did fill it in. i think MAYBE it's because my ferning was earlier? but you can get full ferning and ovulate 2 days before or after it.... so very odd. I have cm, cp, and opks all on the chart!


----------



## mommyxofxone

that was it, it was the ferning pattern. i just moved it cause it's quite obvious i O'd on the day ff says i did.


----------



## purelygemini

Lost7 said:


> purelygemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Currently, I have 24 points (only 7dpo today), my signs today are Fatigue 15.5%, Gassy :oops: 11.9%, Headache 6.7% and Heartburn 4.4% :lol:
> 
> So far for today i have 23 points and my signs are tender breasts 24% cramps 20.3% backache 4.2% and heartburn 4.4% and i'm 7dpo too! yay us!!Click to expand...
> 
> Woo hoo - good on us. Are you testing in the morning? :D I'm secretly testing, lol. Doing big tests on 10/11dpo! :D Cycle buddies forever! <3 lol!Click to expand...

i don't have ic's or else i would probably start going crazy testing, i only have frer's so that's why i'm trying to hold out


----------



## Lost7

I wish mine was that simple to fix! It says my CM was wrong!



> Some of your fertility signs ( CM ) do not seem to confirm the interpretation.

Don't know what to do to fix it :evil:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lost7 said:


> I wish mine was that simple to fix! It says my CM was wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> Some of your fertility signs ( CM ) do not seem to confirm the interpretation.
> 
> Don't know what to do to fix it :evil:Click to expand...

The Ewcm before the creamy. remove it.


----------



## Lost7

Done - and still dotted lines. :evil:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I think I might see something in this morning's test! I guess only time will tell! 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=435043


----------



## Lost7

^ I see it. :D FX!


----------



## scoobybeans

apaki- Congrats on your BFP hun!

ttcdfw, Lost7, smille24 & mom2pne- All of your charts are looking FABULOUS! FX for you guys!!!

ranchwife, alidravana & TLK- welcome :)

ONEID- Hope this is O so you can jump in the TWW!

AFM, I got a BFN yesterday at 10DPO and my temps plummeted this morning. I'm spotting/cramping so I didn't bother testing this morning. 99.9% sure I'm out. Not super jazzed about starting TTC cycle #9 (big sigh), but it is what it is.

I'll be sticking around to cheer on the rest of you this month though! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lost7 said:


> Done - and still dotted lines. :evil:

no hun not the two on O day, just the one E before the C. it should go CCEE that's what you had originally. you also don't have cp position recorded for day of pos opk.



borr.dg.baby said:


> I think I might see something in this morning's test! I guess only time will tell!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=435043

i don't see anything hun but i have the opposite of line eye!


----------



## scoobybeans

borr.dg.baby said:


> I think I might see something in this morning's test! I guess only time will tell!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=435043

I think I see something there... FX!

Lost7- It may be the monitor section that's giving you dotted lines, it's blank on O day.


----------



## Lost7

mommyxofxone, done that. Still dotted lines. :oops: Really annoying me now lol.

Scoobybeans, Put in the peak on O day - still dotted. :evil:

Really don't know what the actual F**K is going on on my chart now and it's annoying, lol.


----------



## mommyxofxone

lol ! i'd be frustrated too!!!!


----------



## Lost7

I did read the notes and it was having a go at my CM pattern :oops: They obviously know something I don't... I wish it'd explain what and why it's dotted! Not just say 'conflicting evidence' that isn't helpful! :lol:


----------



## jGo_18

Tmi - but has anyone experience yellow sort of boogery cm?? I've really only had white and creamy or clear... Or brown just before/after af...


----------



## scoobybeans

jGo_18 said:


> Tmi - but has anyone experience yellow sort of boogery cm?? I've really only had white and creamy or clear... Or brown just before/after af...

I don't think boogery in an option on FF.com :haha: Just teasing! I think I know what you mean. Mine gets a little weird right before AF.

Lost7- I can totally relate. For some reason the dotted lines drive me NUTS lol. Good luck figuring it out!


----------



## Lost7

I think I'd have to change some temps to sort it and I won't be doing that so I'll just leave it alone now! Getting a headache lol.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm 10DPO and I have 48pts, dunno how good that is but I guess well see haha


----------



## Lost7

Quite good, they're only estimates mind. I think I ended up with 60 odd points one cycle - still led to :witch: 
Just a rough estimate on how many points you match to women who were pregnant with those symptoms. Here's hoping.


----------



## fairycat

borr.dg.baby said:


> I think I might see something in this morning's test! I guess only time will tell!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=435043

I see it!!!! Good luck! My eye is skeptical too :D


----------



## mommyxofxone

lost maybe it's because two positive opks? i don't know! but it's making me crazy too lol


----------



## Smille24

borr.dg.baby said:


> I think I might see something in this morning's test! I guess only time will tell!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=435043

I see a line but it's hard to tell if there's color.


----------



## Smille24

scoobybeans said:


> apaki- Congrats on your BFP hun!
> 
> ttcdfw, Lost7, smille24 & mom2pne- All of your charts are looking FABULOUS! FX for you guys!!!
> 
> ranchwife, alidravana & TLK- welcome :)
> 
> ONEID- Hope this is O so you can jump in the TWW!
> 
> AFM, I got a BFN yesterday at 10DPO and my temps plummeted this morning. I'm spotting/cramping so I didn't bother testing this morning. 99.9% sure I'm out. Not super jazzed about starting TTC cycle #9 (big sigh), but it is what it is.
> 
> I'll be sticking around to cheer on the rest of you this month though! :)

I'm sorry af is around the corner. I hope next month you see your bfp. :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Lost7 said:


> mommyxofxone, done that. Still dotted lines. :oops: Really annoying me now lol.
> 
> Scoobybeans, Put in the peak on O day - still dotted. :evil:
> 
> Really don't know what the actual F**K is going on on my chart now and it's annoying, lol.

Try putting - opk on cd15


----------



## Lost7

Smille24 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone, done that. Still dotted lines. :oops: Really annoying me now lol.
> 
> Scoobybeans, Put in the peak on O day - still dotted. :evil:
> 
> Really don't know what the actual F**K is going on on my chart now and it's annoying, lol.
> 
> Try putting - opk on cd15Click to expand...

Did that - still dotted lines :lol:


----------



## jGo_18

Lost - I would say it's due to your pre-O temps. FF likes to see 6 temps below the coverline before O... so sometimes it won't commit to an O day if that isn't the case.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you ladies!! That test was at 7:30am, then I tested at 9 with diluted urine and nothing absolutely showed. Tested at 12pm with 2 hour hold and I got a similar result as the one from 7:30am so FX! only time will tell!


----------



## ONEID

Scooby! I think she's the real deal this time!! Line is getting darker and darker :) hopefully everything works :) 

Good luck everyone! Sorry to everyone the witch got.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ONEID

Scooby! I think she's the real deal this time!! Line is getting darker and darker :) hopefully everything works :) 

Good luck everyone! Sorry to everyone the witch got.


----------



## Lost7

jGo_18 said:


> Lost - I would say it's due to your pre-O temps. FF likes to see 6 temps below the coverline before O... so sometimes it won't commit to an O day if that isn't the case.

That makes sense! Thanks hun :)


----------



## Smille24

Lost7 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone, done that. Still dotted lines. :oops: Really annoying me now lol.
> 
> Scoobybeans, Put in the peak on O day - still dotted. :evil:
> 
> Really don't know what the actual F**K is going on on my chart now and it's annoying, lol.
> 
> Try putting - opk on cd15Click to expand...
> 
> Did that - still dotted lines :lol:Click to expand...

The heck with it, your temps look good. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## MelaMommy

borr.dg.baby said:


> Thank you ladies!! That test was at 7:30am, then I tested at 9 with diluted urine and nothing absolutely showed. Tested at 12pm with 2 hour hold and I got a similar result as the one from 7:30am so FX! only time will tell!

I see it! AND it's pinkish! Praying it gets darker and darker!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Lost7 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Lost - I would say it's due to your pre-O temps. FF likes to see 6 temps below the coverline before O... so sometimes it won't commit to an O day if that isn't the case.
> 
> That makes sense! Thanks hun :)Click to expand...

What do they do to determine cover line then?! Because you obv have a shift... They should raise your cover line IMO! Seriously getting frustrated for you over here!!! :grr:


----------



## Lost7

Smille24 said:


> The heck with it, your temps look good. I wouldn't worry.

Thanks hun. FX they stay really really high :) 

8dpo tomorrow, testing with FMU! 
Just had some rather mild pulling / sharp pains in my right side!


----------



## NavyLadybug

:bfn: on 10MIU tests, makes me feel like I'm out already :cry:


----------



## SarahLou372

Just wanted to tell you ladies I got to see my midwife and she arranged for me to go up early pregnancy unit the same day to get my HCG beta's done! :)

3weeks and 5days was 85 and 4 weeks exactly was 207 do these sound good numbers? They want to scan me next Monday I will be 5weeks and 1 day.


----------



## Lost7

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Lost - I would say it's due to your pre-O temps. FF likes to see 6 temps below the coverline before O... so sometimes it won't commit to an O day if that isn't the case.
> 
> That makes sense! Thanks hun :)Click to expand...
> 
> What do they do to determine cover line then?! Because you obv have a shift... They should raise your cover line IMO! Seriously getting frustrated for you over here!!! :grr:Click to expand...

Ha ha - Oh definitely. Gets me raging. If I change the over ride settings, one setting lifts my cover line but again it's not a solid line - can't win :lol:

Love that smiley, didn't know they had that one, lol. :grr:


----------



## NavyLadybug

SarahLou those are perfect numbers! Woohoo!!


----------



## RanchWife

Hi ladies, 

I guess I'm just writing this because it feels good to be able to talk about it. So the one day, July 8th, that I had EWCM, I was away from DH. I got back into town late the next night, and we didn't get a chance to BD until around 1am. My cycle fluctuates from 26 to 28 days on average, although it's been 26 days the last 3 cycles. This means that I likely ovulated on July 8th, but still could have on the 9th or 10th. 

On the 12th, 13th, and 15th I was nauseous for much of the day. I know this seems way to early to be anything, but I rarely get nauseous - I did for 3 days last cycle and ended up having a chemical. I've had some uterine twinges, but don't know if those are normal and I'm just paying more attention to them now. I feel very much like AF is coming this week. Should be here between Wed and Sat. Does anyone have any good news stories of early nausea and BFP? Or, does anyone have any encouraging words that help you when you have to move on to another cycle?

Last cycle was our first time TTC, and it was so exciting and laid back. When I got pregnant we were so giddy and happy. When I lost it, DH took it in stride, but now I feel like it's my personal mission to get pregnant as fast as possible - it's like I went from laid back and relaxed about this process to obsessed. Anyways. Guess I just had to vent. Sorry about such a long post!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Great number Sarahlou!!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi ladies just coming back to answer your q's I had not touched the back of it and it came up within the 3 minute timeline they give you for your results but the negative came up first, I haven't had a chance to take another one and my Period was due a week ago


----------



## RanchWife

Sweetmama26 said:


> Hi ladies just coming back to answer your q's I had not touched the back of it and it came up within the 3 minute timeline they give you for your results but the negative came up first, I haven't had a chance to take another one and my Period was due a week ago

Sounds like a BFP to me! Is it normal otherwise for your period to be so late? I bet it'll be blazing positive next test!


----------



## Lost7

If I was a week late I'd be testing again!


----------



## jGo_18

Can I just vent for a moment...

My friend at work just told me she found out she was pregnant... On the day I was supposed to test, my wedding anniversary. It was an accident. 

I cried. I'm happy for her... But after this ridiculous cycle and hoping so much for that bfp on our special day... It was like getting punched in the stomach. I'm so frustrated I can't even see straight.


----------



## RanchWife

jGo_18 said:


> Can I just vent for a moment...
> 
> My friend at work just told me she found out she was pregnant... On the day I was supposed to test, my wedding anniversary. It was an accident.
> 
> I cried. I'm happy for her... But after this ridiculous cycle and hoping so much for that bfp on our special day... It was like getting punched in the stomach. I'm so frustrated I can't even see straight.

Oh man - totally get it. Last month when I left the doctors office after learning I'd lost the baby, I had to stop at the grocery store. Every. Single. Person. was pregnant or holding a newborn in that stupid store. Even the men. In my head I was pitching a full-on Tinkerbell worthy fit.

You'll feel more genuinely happy for her probably in a few months. It's ok to feel the way you feel. I think the women who have to try harder end up being such loving mothers. Baby dust to you and to everyone dealing with the bittersweet emotions of friends/family getting pregnant!


----------



## Smille24

I'm sorry jgo. It's difficult when you're trying so hard and it "just happens" for others. My cousin got pregnant, it was an accident and her now husband was so angry and she complains all the time about the sacrifices she's had to make. She knows we're trying and she tells me all of the time that if we quit trying it will happen. 

My MIL is another story. She always makes comments about us not getting pregnant yet. She doesn't know we're trying bc we know she'll make rude comments that it was so easy to get pregnant the 1st time. She says it's ridiculous we've been married almost 2 yrs and still only have 1 child. She even went as far as bringing baby blankets to my house saying I better put them to use. My BIL has snapped on her and I've told her that it's obviously not the right time and if we don't have another then she needs to deal with it, but she doesn't get it. She says her son deserves his own child even though he's been raising my dd since birth and adopted her. She's a piece of work.


----------



## jGo_18

Thanks ladies.

I guess maybe id be very slightly less upset if in the same breath as telling me she got a positive test she followed it with "I didn't want this right now... Idk what I'm going to do about it".... She's considering aborting. Which is her choice... But dear god... She knows we are trying and even knew I was set to test the same day as her. I'm just gutted.


----------



## AngelOb

Hey ladies, I haven't been around in awhile since we've been so busy. I took another test this morning and saw a small indent but I don't think it was positive at all. Fertility friend pushed back my ovulation date so I'm thinking I'm around 10dpo today. My other two were positives early on so I'm still a little hopeful. I'm on CD34 when my normal cycle is 28 days without fail. I'm just crossing my fingers and will test again in 2 days but I'm over this cycle :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

jGo_18 said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I guess maybe id be very slightly less upset if in the same breath as telling me she got a positive test she followed it with "I didn't want this right now... Idk what I'm going to do about it".... She's considering aborting. Which is her choice... But dear god... She knows we are trying and even knew I was set to test the same day as her. I'm just gutted.

I completely understand, dear. I have a "friend" who popped up pregnant in April. She aborted it because it was her husband and they were going through a divorce and because she didn't want to be pregnant cause she hated it and how she'd gained so much weight with her DD. A month later, the same month I got my :bfp:, she got pregnant again by her new boyfriend (the divorce isn't even final yet) and she decided to keep it just so, as she put it, "Be pregnant together". When I lost my baby she hasn't once stopped bringing it up and how stressed she is and how she feels loss from aborting her previous pregnancy.


----------



## hiphophooray

Hi everyone! I know its a little late but can I join? I am testing on the 25th (officially. I'm sure ill be testing again before then as I already have tested :haha: ) i am having some serious symptoms, sore bbs crampy/tugging uterus feeling, nausea& vomiting and (TMI) but some crazy CM that is identical to when I was pregnant with DS.. trying to wait to test with my frers as long as i can!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome and how exciting! How many DPO are you?


----------



## jGo_18

NavyLadybug said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I guess maybe id be very slightly less upset if in the same breath as telling me she got a positive test she followed it with "I didn't want this right now... Idk what I'm going to do about it".... She's considering aborting. Which is her choice... But dear god... She knows we are trying and even knew I was set to test the same day as her. I'm just gutted.
> 
> I completely understand, dear. I have a "friend" who popped up pregnant in April. She aborted it because it was her husband and they were going through a divorce and because she didn't want to be pregnant cause she hated it and how she'd gained so much weight with her DD. A month later, the same month I got my :bfp:, she got pregnant again by her new boyfriend (the divorce isn't even final yet) and she decided to keep it just so, as she put it, "Be pregnant together". When I lost my baby she hasn't once stopped bringing it up and how stressed she is and how she feels loss from aborting her previous pregnancy.Click to expand...

Ahhhh! That's awful. Why are people so effing insensitive...


----------



## hiphophooray

NavyLadybug said:


> Welcome and how exciting! How many DPO are you?

I am not 100% sure, anywhere from 7-10 dpo. I jut realized I bought 1 frer 6 days sooner with a digital for confirmation instead of 2 frers 6 days ugh! Looks like ill be using IC's a few more days :haha:


----------



## NavyLadybug

As insensitive as it sounds, I'm a hairs breadth away from telling her off and that she doesn't get to feel loss for a life she threw away. I know, that awful of me but she makes me so damned angry. Especially since I gave my latest angel a name, Robin Leigh, and now she wants to name her baby Robin or Robyn in "Remembrance" and I want to f**king throttle her.


----------



## NavyLadybug

hiphophooray said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Welcome and how exciting! How many DPO are you?
> 
> I am not 100% sure, anywhere from 7-10 dpo. I jut realized I bought 1 frer 6 days sooner with a digital for confirmation instead of 2 frers 6 days ugh! Looks like ill be using IC's a few more days :haha:Click to expand...

FXd for you!!!


----------



## hiphophooray

Thank you NavyLadyBug, that is so insensitive of that lady. If it were me I would want to tell her off too! FX for you as well!


----------



## mommyxofxone

NavyLadybug said:


> :bfn: on 10MIU tests, makes me feel like I'm out already :cry:

too early hun! i got negative at 10dpo with dd! i got my first positive at 12dpo.



Smille24 said:


> I'm sorry jgo. It's difficult when you're trying so hard and it "just happens" for others. My cousin got pregnant, it was an accident and her now husband was so angry and she complains all the time about the sacrifices she's had to make. She knows we're trying and she tells me all of the time that if we quit trying it will happen.
> 
> My MIL is another story. She always makes comments about us not getting pregnant yet. She doesn't know we're trying bc we know she'll make rude comments that it was so easy to get pregnant the 1st time. She says it's ridiculous we've been married almost 2 yrs and still only have 1 child. She even went as far as bringing baby blankets to my house saying I better put them to use. My BIL has snapped on her and I've told her that it's obviously not the right time and if we don't have another then she needs to deal with it, but she doesn't get it. She says her son deserves his own child even though he's been raising my dd since birth and adopted her. She's a piece of work.

omg punch her in the face!!!! i wouldn't let her in my house. seriously. how dare she.



jGo_18 said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I guess maybe id be very slightly less upset if in the same breath as telling me she got a positive test she followed it with "I didn't want this right now... Idk what I'm going to do about it".... She's considering aborting. Which is her choice... But dear god... She knows we are trying and even knew I was set to test the same day as her. I'm just gutted.

i'm so sorry hun :hugs: I would tell her she's being insensitive. She's being downright bitchy.





NavyLadybug said:


> As insensitive as it sounds, I'm a hairs breadth away from telling her off and that she doesn't get to feel loss for a life she threw away. I know, that awful of me but she makes me so damned angry. Especially since I gave my latest angel a name, Robin Leigh, and now she wants to name her baby Robin or Robyn in "Remembrance" and I want to f**king throttle her.

WOW no tell her she can't use your name. and tell her she's being rude! 




i don't have anything close to that, i had a friend who told me she was pregnant the same day i got a bfn (10dpo but didn't know i was pregnant with) and she rubbed it in my face that she was pregnant. i was so upset. and she started acting like she knew everything and how to get pregnant. two days later i told her i was too. she actually wound up losing both as she was pregnant with twins :( 

my co-worker found out i was pregnant and stopped talking to me, because she had been trying for a year (it was a new job and i had been trying for months) so she held it against me because i got pregnant first. she never did forgive me for that. :(


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I guess maybe id be very slightly less upset if in the same breath as telling me she got a positive test she followed it with "I didn't want this right now... Idk what I'm going to do about it".... She's considering aborting. Which is her choice... But dear god... She knows we are trying and even knew I was set to test the same day as her. I'm just gutted.

That is extremely insensitive, I probably would've hit her.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Mommyxofxone, I've gotten :bfp: anywhere from 9DPO to 12/13DPO and I just always hope for early ones. The :bfn: always make me so down. Thank you for your encouragment


----------



## jGo_18

NavyLadybug said:


> As insensitive as it sounds, I'm a hairs breadth away from telling her off and that she doesn't get to feel loss for a life she threw away. I know, that awful of me but she makes me so damned angry. Especially since I gave my latest angel a name, Robin Leigh, and now she wants to name her baby Robin or Robyn in "Remembrance" and I want to f**king throttle her.

I don't feel like it'd be insensitive at all for you to tell her to bugger off! Maybe she's actually upset about her choice to abort, but it's just wicked to talk to someone who miscarried about how sad you are that you purposely ended your pregnancy. And as far as the name thing, I would throttle her! I would absolutely tell her you are not ok with that at all.


----------



## Smille24

NavyLadybug said:


> As insensitive as it sounds, I'm a hairs breadth away from telling her off and that she doesn't get to feel loss for a life she threw away. I know, that awful of me but she makes me so damned angry. Especially since I gave my latest angel a name, Robin Leigh, and now she wants to name her baby Robin or Robyn in "Remembrance" and I want to f**king throttle her.

Wow! I'd lay into her. 1. For complaining about it and 2. For using that name. I hate people so much.


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: on 10MIU tests, makes me feel like I'm out already :cry:
> 
> too early hun! i got negative at 10dpo with dd! i got my first positive at 12dpo.
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry jgo. It's difficult when you're trying so hard and it "just happens" for others. My cousin got pregnant, it was an accident and her now husband was so angry and she complains all the time about the sacrifices she's had to make. She knows we're trying and she tells me all of the time that if we quit trying it will happen.
> 
> My MIL is another story. She always makes comments about us not getting pregnant yet. She doesn't know we're trying bc we know she'll make rude comments that it was so easy to get pregnant the 1st time. She says it's ridiculous we've been married almost 2 yrs and still only have 1 child. She even went as far as bringing baby blankets to my house saying I better put them to use. My BIL has snapped on her and I've told her that it's obviously not the right time and if we don't have another then she needs to deal with it, but she doesn't get it. She says her son deserves his own child even though he's been raising my dd since birth and adopted her. She's a piece of work.Click to expand...
> 
> omg punch her in the face!!!! i wouldn't let her in my house. seriously. how dare she.
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I guess maybe id be very slightly less upset if in the same breath as telling me she got a positive test she followed it with "I didn't want this right now... Idk what I'm going to do about it".... She's considering aborting. Which is her choice... But dear god... She knows we are trying and even knew I was set to test the same day as her. I'm just gutted.Click to expand...
> 
> i'm so sorry hun :hugs: I would tell her she's being insensitive. She's being downright bitchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> As insensitive as it sounds, I'm a hairs breadth away from telling her off and that she doesn't get to feel loss for a life she threw away. I know, that awful of me but she makes me so damned angry. Especially since I gave my latest angel a name, Robin Leigh, and now she wants to name her baby Robin or Robyn in "Remembrance" and I want to f**king throttle her.Click to expand...
> 
> WOW no tell her she can't use your name. and tell her she's being rude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't have anything close to that, i had a friend who told me she was pregnant the same day i got a bfn (10dpo but didn't know i was pregnant with) and she rubbed it in my face that she was pregnant. i was so upset. and she started acting like she knew everything and how to get pregnant. two days later i told her i was too. she actually wound up losing both as she was pregnant with twins :(
> 
> my co-worker found out i was pregnant and stopped talking to me, because she had been trying for a year (it was a new job and i had been trying for months) so she held it against me because i got pregnant first. she never did forgive me for that. :(Click to expand...

I'm very close to telling her off. She has no filter and makes me feel like crap. My dh has only heard a few comments. I stopped answering her calls. She's not my mom, I really don't have to talk to her. I love my dh and I know her personality, she is vindictive and is just trying to cause issues. Next time I will explode. I can't take it anymore.


----------



## NavyLadybug

That's awful, Smille, I get you with the Monster In Laws though, so infuriating


----------



## ONEID

ranch wife! I know what you mean. I also miscarried, in Feb. In Jan, I had my two best friends tell me they were both expecting, and a week later I got my BFP!! I was so excited to be "caught up" to them... You know?! Like it would be soooo fun for all of us to do it together, then I lost it. It was an early loss but still a loss. This is the first month since I have not felt like its a contest anymore. 
On a happier note, I think feeling nauseous is a very good sign. I am really keeping my fingers crossed for you girl!! I have read that some women are very fertile after a loss :)


----------



## ONEID

jGo_18 said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> As insensitive as it sounds, I'm a hairs breadth away from telling her off and that she doesn't get to feel loss for a life she threw away. I know, that awful of me but she makes me so damned angry. Especially since I gave my latest angel a name, Robin Leigh, and now she wants to name her baby Robin or Robyn in "Remembrance" and I want to f**king throttle her.
> 
> I don't feel like it'd be insensitive at all for you to tell her to bugger off! Maybe she's actually upset about her choice to abort, but it's just wicked to talk to someone who miscarried about how sad you are that you purposely ended your pregnancy. And as far as the name thing, I would throttle her! I would absolutely tell her you are not ok with that at all.Click to expand...

I think she is the one being insensitive, but unfortunately people are jerks. (Except you guys, of course!! ) 
I wonder if it would be a good idea to ask her not to discuss it anymore with you... She is obviously on a different path than you. Just say you are trying to step back from the pressures you are feeling about it, and would appreciate it if she didn't keep bringing it up :). 

maybe it will be your month too honey. Good luck.


----------



## Smille24

ONEID said:


> ranch wife! I know what you mean. I also miscarried, in Feb. In Jan, I had my two best friends tell me they were both expecting, and a week later I got my BFP!! I was so excited to be "caught up" to them... You know?! Like it would be soooo fun for all of us to do it together, then I lost it. It was an early loss but still a loss. This is the first month since I have not felt like its a contest anymore.
> On a happier note, I think feeling nauseous is a very good sign. I am really keeping my fingers crossed for you girl!! I have read that some women are very fertile after a loss :)

I'm so sorry. I hope what you read is true and you see a bfp this time around!


----------



## Alidravana

Well I was going to wait until Wednesday to test but I couldn't help myself. Tested with FMU this morning and got a clear :bfp:! 

Picture has been uploaded to https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test435327

I've already told the DH and have an appointment booked next Wednesday with my doctor.

:dust: to those who still have to test!


----------



## Smille24

Alidravana said:


> Well I was going to wait until Wednesday to test but I couldn't help myself. Tested with FMU this morning and got a clear :bfp:!
> 
> Picture has been uploaded to https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test435327
> 
> I've already told the DH and have an appointment booked next Wednesday with my doctor.
> 
> :dust: to those who still have to test!

Clear bfp! Congrats!


----------



## jGo_18

Alidravana said:


> Well I was going to wait until Wednesday to test but I couldn't help myself. Tested with FMU this morning and got a clear :bfp:!
> 
> Picture has been uploaded to https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test435327
> 
> I've already told the DH and have an appointment booked next Wednesday with my doctor.
> 
> :dust: to those who still have to test!

Congrats!!! H&h 9 mths to you!


----------



## RanchWife

Alidravana said:


> Well I was going to wait until Wednesday to test but I couldn't help myself. Tested with FMU this morning and got a clear :bfp:!
> 
> 
> I've already told the DH and have an appointment booked next Wednesday with my doctor.
> 
> :dust: to those who still have to test!


Woohoo!! Congrats Alidravana! Wednesday is my test day too - hopefully I'll be as lucky as you!


----------



## hiphophooray

Congrats Alidravanna! H&h 9 months! Any symptoms? :)


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Congrats Alidravana!


----------



## ONEID

Smille24 said:


> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> ranch wife! I know what you mean. I also miscarried, in Feb. In Jan, I had my two best friends tell me they were both expecting, and a week later I got my BFP!! I was so excited to be "caught up" to them... You know?! Like it would be soooo fun for all of us to do it together, then I lost it. It was an early loss but still a loss. This is the first month since I have not felt like its a contest anymore.
> On a happier note, I think feeling nauseous is a very good sign. I am really keeping my fingers crossed for you girl!! I have read that some women are very fertile after a loss :)
> 
> I'm so sorry. I hope what you read is true and you see a bfp this time around!Click to expand...

Thanks toots! I hope so too. Hopefully now that i was able to step back a little and relax, it will go! :hugs:


----------



## mom2pne

I got a vvfp tonight after a 2 hour hold and didn't expect to see anything. So after I wake up in the morning I am going to retest and am hoping the line is darker and more visible to my phone's camera. Wish me luck and kyfx for me!


----------



## Lost7

Woo another temp rise for me!


----------



## hiphophooray

Good luck mom2pne! Looking forward to seeing your BFP :)


----------



## purelygemini

Lost~ so glad to hear about your temp rise!!


----------



## purelygemini

Mom2pne~good luck to you hope you get your bfp in the morning!!


----------



## Lost7

purelygemini said:


> Lost~ so glad to hear about your temp rise!!

Thanks hun! <3


----------



## Salembaby

JcGo- yellow booger discharge, how lovely right?!, is a good sign! I had some before my BFP!

Congrats alidravana and so hopeful for the fbps popping up! Those that are starting new cycles, don't give up! Your BFP will come. 

As for rude and oblivious people, I only can speak from experience and what I now say to my insensitive friends and family, "you're hurting my feelings" or "you've hurt my feelings," it always stops their rant and they give me this dumb look like, huh? It's not easy but it typically stops them at the moment. It does not however stop them from being drama the next time but you stick up for yourself again and again and it gets easier the next time they're hurting your feelings to tell them, "you're hurting my feelings!" I've been called too sensitive, and you just say again, "you're hurting my feelings, stop" atleast they're not talking about themselves anymore!


----------



## NavyLadybug

:bfn: on three tests this morning. Really crampy like AF is due, she's probably gonna pop up within the next 48 hours since she's due Fri


----------



## mommyxofxone

Alidravana said:


> Well I was going to wait until Wednesday to test but I couldn't help myself. Tested with FMU this morning and got a clear :bfp:!
> 
> Picture has been uploaded to https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test435327
> 
> I've already told the DH and have an appointment booked next Wednesday with my doctor.
> 
> :dust: to those who still have to test!


congrats hun h&h 9 months.



mom2pne said:


> I got a vvfp tonight after a 2 hour hold and didn't expect to see anything. So after I wake up in the morning I am going to retest and am hoping the line is darker and more visible to my phone's camera. Wish me luck and kyfx for me!

good luck hun



Lost7 said:


> Woo another temp rise for me!

where's your test hun i've been waiting! :) lovely rise! 



NavyLadybug said:


> :bfn: on three tests this morning. Really crampy like AF is due, she's probably gonna pop up within the next 48 hours since she's due Fri

no way love it's still too early. most ladies don't get that bfp until the day of their missed af AND it is usually super faint!


afm, temp is coming down. just waiting. I'm not going to temp tomorrow as dd and i are spending the night at moms so i'm gonna take the time off from temping and have a nice relaxing day! but will catch up with you ladies when i get home.


----------



## Lost7

mommyxofxone said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Woo another temp rise for me!
> 
> where's your test hun i've been waiting! :) lovely rise!Click to expand...


He he - it's in my Journal hun! Go check them out! Links in my Sig :lol:


----------



## AngelOb

Yay Alidravana! Congrats on your :bfp:!!

Lost7: I'm pretty sure I see a line in that pic of your test! Crossing my fingers it gets darker for you :)

Temp for me stayed the same again. I don't know if I need a new thermometer or something they have stayed the same for a few days now. Still elevated but they don't go up or down... Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lost7 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Woo another temp rise for me!
> 
> where's your test hun i've been waiting! :) lovely rise!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He he - it's in my Journal hun! Go check them out! Links in my Sig :lol:Click to expand...

OMG i saw the line!!!! not even squinting!!! holy crap!!!!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks lovely. <3 

Most people on CTG say it's an evap though.. photo taken at 10 minutes so I guess it may be? :dohh: Just have to wait and see what 10dpo says... 

That said - I am having AF type cramps now, wondering if that's implantation and that test was a dudd? 

Waiting is driving me mad! Thanks for the lovely comment though! Nice to know I'm not the only crazy line eye lady around here :lol:


----------



## mom2pne

This is the test from this morning. Can you see the line? 

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/monierose/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-07/499FFFC7-111E-4080-8A3D-8DE22D519BEC_zpstc8cy6gy.jpg


----------



## mom2pne

This is the test tweaked and the person said today's test is darker than yesterday's. 

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/monierose/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-07/828ED451-685A-4115-8816-999839088C05_zpsnwjiizzc.jpg


----------



## ONEID

Mom2pne!! I see it!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Alidravana congratulations!!

mom2pne I can see it! FX! 

Lost sorry I can't see anything on your test, it's still so early and your temps look great!

AFM my tests this morning were as negative as they get, so yesterday's must have been just an evap. Feeling out.


----------



## AngelOb

mom2pne said:


> This is the test tweaked and the person said today's test is darker than yesterday's.

I see it! Clear :bfp:!


----------



## ONEID

FF is just teasing me now with dotted crosshairs....


----------



## mom2pne

Thank you! I am waiting for a call back from my OB to find out if I can get a beta test done.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I would think they would give you one! FX'd they do!


----------



## scoobybeans

alidravana- Congrats on your BFP!!! :happydance:

ONEID- Those OPK's are looking great! Go get busy lol

Lost7- Your chart looks absolutely amazing. I'd be shocked if you didn't see a BFP tomorrow morning! FX for you!

mom2pne- Looking good girl! I think that's a positive :)

For everyone dealing with insensitive idiots, I'm so sorry you all have to go through that crap. People like that are so self-absorbed it's like they are completely devoid of empathy. I think it's totally justified to tell them that you don't want to discuss it with them anymore. If they get mad and don't want to be friends with you anymore, personally I think you're better off for it. I've completely cut those types of toxic friends out of my life and I'm sooooooo much happier.

AF came this morning, no surprise there. Next cycle I think I'm just going to BD every other day the week I usually O and not stress about OPKs and BBT. On to cycle #9...


----------



## Lost7

scoobybeans said:


> alidravana- Congrats on your BFP!!! :happydance:
> 
> ONEID- Those OPK's are looking great! Go get busy lol
> 
> Lost7- Your chart looks absolutely amazing. I'd be shocked if you didn't see a BFP tomorrow morning! FX for you!
> 
> mom2pne- Looking good girl! I think that's a positive :)
> 
> For everyone dealing with insensitive idiots, I'm so sorry you all have to go through that crap. People like that are so self-absorbed it's like they are completely devoid of empathy. I think it's totally justified to tell them that you don't want to discuss it with them anymore. If they get mad and don't want to be friends with you anymore, personally I think you're better off for it. I've completely cut those types of toxic friends out of my life and I'm sooooooo much happier.
> 
> AF came this morning, no surprise there. Next cycle I think I'm just going to BD every other day the week I usually O and not stress about OPKs and BBT. On to cycle #9...

:hugs: I am SO sorry your AF came hun. :hugs: :flower:
I'm really pleased you said that, I'm actually in tears now. Crazy emotional! <3 I really really hope you're right! <3


----------



## ONEID

Scoobybeans - previously in this thread someone mentioned a type of method to use while conceiving. I am banging my head trying to remember - I believe it was called SMEP method!! Google it :)


----------



## Chrissy05

It took until 20dpo before it happened, but I just got a :bfp: YAY!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats Chrissy!!! Pics?!


----------



## jGo_18

Congrats Chrissy! 20dpo! what a wait you had!! H&H 9mths!


----------



## akilgore2012

I'm going to start testing this weekend! We are praying for baby #2!!

Good luck to everyone testing and congratulations to all the BFPs!!!


----------



## Chrissy05

LOL! I forgot to post a pic! Fyi, the line is darker and clearer in person... I will be retesting at the end of the week just to check that the line is getting darker. 

And for all the ladies who have a late AF and keep getting bfn after bfn... it IS possible to get a late BFP!
 



Attached Files:







image-1_opt.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Lost7

Definitely there Hun. With my last I was 20dpo too. Congrats.


----------



## akilgore2012

Congratulations Chrissy! That is totally a line!


----------



## mrscletus

Congrats to all the BFPs and good luck to all those waiting to test... 

AFM: the witch got me this morning... on to the next cycle and August testers.


----------



## mimomma86

Well I'm out this month. Witch got me again and I'm sick on top of it.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations Chrissy!!


Sorry to those who got AF


----------



## akilgore2012

So sorry to those that got AF :(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

That gives me hope Chrissy! 19dpo here and BFN after BFN. 
A huge congratulations too. Xx


----------



## Heatherga2015

WOW SOOO MANY JULY BFPS......i HOPE august is the same way!!


----------



## Unicornwoman

Can I join? I'm due to test July 30th! :)


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Mom2pne- looks positive to me!

Chrissy- Congrats on your BFP!

Mimomma86 and mrscletus - sorry the witch showed. Wishing you lots of luck next month.


----------



## mom2pne

Congrats Chrissy!


----------



## purelygemini

Hi ladies, 8dpo here and feeling very asymptomatic. All I have going is a dull lower backache. And my boobs and chest are starting to look like a veiny road map, but that could be all in my head. Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey ladies, sorry been so busy with work and stuff, my periods are usually between CD30 and CD33 but I'm positive I'm CD39 and still nothing, no symptoms at all. I just want to know one way or another and I'm not sure I can trust that Digi test. I think I'll just keep trying. If it's a no go I'll be going the soy root, I've already started the Maca and Vitex.


----------



## mom2pne

Hcg update. 12.5 so that explains why the tests are very faint. But OMG I am pregnant. I really hope this is my rainbow! Oh my OB is gone until Monday so I have to wait until then to get my next blood draw. She didn't want me to wait for my results until she gets back. So Monday afternoon I should see a great number. Just wish it wasn't so long.


----------



## mom2pne

Heatherga2015 said:


> WOW SOOO MANY JULY BFPS......i HOPE august is the same way!!

That's not even all of them as I am not counting and I think others as well.


----------



## hiphophooray

Congrats mom2pne & Chrissy! 
I got some super faint lines on 2 different IC's today, still having symptoms!! I am hoping in I get to join in on all these lucky July BFPs!!


----------



## Smille24

scoobybeans said:


> alidravana- Congrats on your BFP!!! :happydance:
> 
> ONEID- Those OPK's are looking great! Go get busy lol
> 
> Lost7- Your chart looks absolutely amazing. I'd be shocked if you didn't see a BFP tomorrow morning! FX for you!
> 
> mom2pne- Looking good girl! I think that's a positive :)
> 
> For everyone dealing with insensitive idiots, I'm so sorry you all have to go through that crap. People like that are so self-absorbed it's like they are completely devoid of empathy. I think it's totally justified to tell them that you don't want to discuss it with them anymore. If they get mad and don't want to be friends with you anymore, personally I think you're better off for it. I've completely cut those types of toxic friends out of my life and I'm sooooooo much happier.
> 
> AF came this morning, no surprise there. Next cycle I think I'm just going to BD every other day the week I usually O and not stress about OPKs and BBT. On to cycle #9...

We are doing the same. If this cycle fails, we're ntnp for a little bit. I'm done stressing.


----------



## Smille24

Wow Chrissy that gives me hope. 12 dpo and bfn, I'm not testing anymore unless af is late. DH and I decided if this cycle is a bust, we're going to ntnp.


----------



## Alidravana

Congrats Chrissy! And sorry to those who the :witch: has gotten.



hiphophooray said:


> Congrats Alidravanna! H&h 9 months! Any symptoms? :)

My boobs were (and still are) quite sore, but I didn't think much of that because they are always sore before AF. What I felt that was different this month was I had some sharp twinges of pain in my uterus area around 9 dpo and 10 dpo. And then I kept having the odd feeling down there, not a cramp, but something similar. I honestly thought that AF was going to come.

Now I still have the sore boobs, my back is sore, and I keep feeling extremely warm one minute and cold the next. 

:dust: to the remaining July testers :)


----------



## jGo_18

I've had manually entered crosshairs for a week now, thought I'd experiment with the other modes and see if any on ff could place O. Both research & advanced gave me dotted on the same day :) little victory. 
It's an odd feeling always having 29-30 day cycles & im sitting at cd35. I figured if I was ever this late it'd be due to pregnancy... Guess it's a good thing I chart or I'd be losing my mind right now!


----------



## NavyLadybug

:bfn: again today. Super crampy, headache is brewing and I'm in an extremely foul mood. Fairly sure I'll be seeing the :witch: before Fri. :cry:


----------



## Lost7

Morning ladies - can I have your opinions on my topic in Preg tests please? :hugs:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...9-9dpo-need-opinions-please-lovelies-3-a.html


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Lost7 said:


> Morning ladies - can I have your opinions on my topic in Preg tests please? :hugs:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...9-9dpo-need-opinions-please-lovelies-3-a.html

I think I see a shadow there - but I'm on my phone. If you see pink IRL, I'm sure it's there! :dance: can't wait to see what tomorrow brings you with a FRER!!!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Bella! Fx this is it for us! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Thisismyyear

I see it in the bottom two pics! Congrats!!


----------



## Lost7

Thisismyyear said:


> I see it in the bottom two pics! Congrats!!

Thanks sweetie! <3

I am cautiously optimistic, but secretly really excited but nervous - ah all these emotions! :lol: Really hope all you lovely ladies are right! <3


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Lost7 - I see something faint. Can't wait to see your follow ups!


----------



## Lost7

ttcnumber2ky said:


> Lost7 - I see something faint. Can't wait to see your follow ups!

Thanks sweetie! <3 I'm so nervous! I just want to go pee on more sticks :lol:


----------



## hiphophooray

Lost i think i see something faint! FX! 
I think I got my BFP?! It won't let me upload my picture on this thread, so I was hoping this link worked: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=884509&d=1437578875


----------



## tinkerbelle93

AF got me a week ago, knew there was little chance anyway as only DTD once around 3-4 days before O. FXd for everybody still waiting to test! And congratulations to all the BFPs and :hugs: to those who AF got as well. x


----------



## jGo_18

hiphophooray said:


> Lost i think i see something faint! FX!
> I think I got my BFP?! It won't let me upload my picture on this thread, so I was hoping this link worked: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=884509&d=1437578875

i see a line!


----------



## NavyLadybug

hiphophooray said:


> Lost i think i see something faint! FX!
> I think I got my BFP?! It won't let me upload my picture on this thread, so I was hoping this link worked: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=884509&d=1437578875


Definitely a :bfp:!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## hiphophooray

Thank you! I have a digital but going to wait a few days to take it :) soo nervous!


----------



## ONEID

This has got to be some sort of record! What a lucky thread. Congrats ladies!!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Congrats hiphophooray!! Beautiful line.


----------



## Lost7

hiphophooray said:


> Lost i think i see something faint! FX!
> I think I got my BFP?! It won't let me upload my picture on this thread, so I was hoping this link worked: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=884509&d=1437578875

Thanks sweetie! 
Yours is a definite BFP, congrats :D


----------



## AngelOb

hiphophooray: I see a line! Congrats!

I am for sure out ladies. I had a negative test this morning then killer AF cramps today followed by spotting so I'm sure she'll be here in full force tomorrow. I'm disappointed and relieved at the same time. After a 40 day cycle (2nd after methotrexate) I just want some normalcy and hopefully I'll get my rainbow next month. 

:dust: to everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## hiphophooray

Thanks ladies!! I took a dollar test and there's a faint line too, do you think a frer digital would be positive tomorrow fmu? Here is the dollar store one a little edited so you can see the faint line.
 



Attached Files:







2015-07-22_17.49.07.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ONEID

I can see it!!!
Question for all you BFP's... Did you happen to notice thick, creamy CM shortly after ovulation?


----------



## hiphophooray

Thanks ONEID I definitely noticed thick creamy cm, and clumpy! That was a huge sign for me. GL! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

ONEID said:


> FF is just teasing me now with dotted crosshairs....

I think it's because of your ewcm is kind of funky- i bet it has to do with that.



Chrissy05 said:


> It took until 20dpo before it happened, but I just got a :bfp: YAY!!!


congrats!!! :yipee:



mom2pne said:


> Hcg update. 12.5 so that explains why the tests are very faint. But OMG I am pregnant. I really hope this is my rainbow! Oh my OB is gone until Monday so I have to wait until then to get my next blood draw. She didn't want me to wait for my results until she gets back. So Monday afternoon I should see a great number. Just wish it wasn't so long.


:yipee: congrats!!!!



hiphophooray said:


> Congrats mom2pne & Chrissy!
> I got some super faint lines on 2 different IC's today, still having symptoms!! I am hoping in I get to join in on all these lucky July BFPs!!

:yipee: i saw your line congrats!!!!! 



NavyLadybug said:


> :bfn: again today. Super crampy, headache is brewing and I'm in an extremely foul mood. Fairly sure I'll be seeing the :witch: before Fri. :cry:

:hugs: sorry hun



Lost7 said:


> Morning ladies - can I have your opinions on my topic in Preg tests please? :hugs:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...9-9dpo-need-opinions-please-lovelies-3-a.html


I'm not sure if i see it or not hun those tests have so much extra pink on them so strange!



hiphophooray said:


> Lost i think i see something faint! FX!
> I think I got my BFP?! It won't let me upload my picture on this thread, so I was hoping this link worked: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=884509&d=1437578875

:yipee: congrats hun!!!



afm- nothing to report! was at moms yesterday and all evening to today. just had a nice day to be with family. :wine:

and basically a built in babysitter (my dad) :haha:

6dpo tomorrow will be temping again in the am!

i am concerned with the amount of bfps i see this month!!! i have a bad feeling because i'm at the end of the month it's going to be like, sorry, i filled my quota and then some, you're out this month. oh, and next too. :cry:


----------



## Smille24

Lost7 said:


> Morning ladies - can I have your opinions on my topic in Preg tests please? :hugs:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...9-9dpo-need-opinions-please-lovelies-3-a.html

I see something. FX'D hun!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks lovelies. Temp has rocketed today so FX!


----------



## purelygemini

Lost~OMG I see something!!! A cautious congrats but I think this is it!!!! Can't wait to see some progression :happydance:

Hiphop~congrats that is definitely a line! 

I'm testing in a day or two, hope I'm next!!!


----------



## startingout

I'm out...AF got me...

Kind of happy in a way as it's my first period since implant removal...so can start keeping an eye on things now! 

Congratulations to all the ladies with BFP's and fingers crossed for the next cycle for those that didn't! x


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations to all those with bfps and hugs to those the witch got! 

9dpo and I have serious line eye. I think they're just evaps though. I can't get a picture of it. Hopefully I'll get a positive soon. Af not due until Tuesday xx


----------



## Lost7

Thanks ladies. Negative FRER today though. (Pics in my Journal)..

I have a feeling that 8dpo I implanted, 9dpo we saw an Implantation dip and todays extreme rise - I am hoping is the progesterone from baby. Hopefully BFP tomorrow or coming soon! :shrug:


----------



## Lost7

I really feel that my chart looks brilliant, the way it's spiked back up! AF due not tomorrow but 12dpo - so Friday. We'll just have to continue to wait and see :evil:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lost7 said:


> Thanks ladies. Negative FRER today though. (Pics in my Journal)..
> 
> I have a feeling that 8dpo I implanted, 9dpo we saw an Implantation dip and todays extreme rise - I am hoping is the progesterone from baby. Hopefully BFP tomorrow or coming soon! :shrug:

maybe i have line eye but i see something on your frer


----------



## Lost7

Possibly hehe. :D Thanks hun <3


----------



## salamander91

https://s28.postimg.org/5bcovgkwt/P_20150723_114057_opt.jpg

I just cant get a good picture. Theres definitely a faint pink line within the time limit but after like 40 mins it goes grey? No idea what to think! :dohh:


----------



## jGo_18

My temps finally seem to be acting a bit more normal - which is a relief to see! Still having some different CM than usual & my lower back has been aching since Monday. I'm been pretty emotional (not like me at all) but I'm wondering if it's not just me sort of breaking under the stress of all the crap this cycle and the additional sh** this week with life. Other than that not too much to report as far as symptoms go. I'm 9-10dpo at this point, still at least another week to go before testing. Going to try and wait until 7.31 if AF doesn't show.


----------



## mommyxofxone

salamander i see something!

jgo- lower back ache was a big sign for me!


----------



## Lost7

jGo, your chart looks amazing :) 

This is inside this mornings FRER with SMU - I see nothing, despite yesterdays 'promising' tests. :dohh: :cry:

https://i.imgur.com/lnBDyJO.jpg


----------



## NavyLadybug

I think I see something, Salamander! 

jGo, FX'd for you!!!

Lost, I can't see anything but I rarely see anything on deconstructed tests. Fx'd you get a definitive answer soon!

AFM: :bfn: this morning on a 10MIU at 13DPO, definitely feeling out


----------



## Lost7

Thanks, I've posted the complete test in my Journal.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

ONEID said:


> I can see it!!!
> Question for all you BFP's... Did you happen to notice thick, creamy CM shortly after ovulation?

Yes!


----------



## Lost7

Shadow? https://i.imgur.com/K7UMliV.jpg

Am I seriously losing the plot here lol.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I still can't see anything :/


----------



## Lost7

I must have line eye. I see a shadow again. Afternoon sample, no hold.


----------



## ONEID

BellaRosa8302 said:


> ONEID said:
> 
> 
> I can see it!!!
> Question for all you BFP's... Did you happen to notice thick, creamy CM shortly after ovulation?
> 
> Yes!Click to expand...

I am trying not to get too excited! My cervix seems high and more tilted upwards. FF says I shouldn't test until the 6th of Aug... Hilarious!! :haha: 
I also noticed my temp spiked today. My first temp was 36.7 I thought that must be wrong as I have never in my life seen it that high. I re took my temp at 36.5 which seems more normal... Wasn't sure which one to use.


----------



## claireanddaz

Ok i may have got a bfp! Its very very faint but its there. I have bought a two pack of frers today so i will post apic tomorrow if its a definite bfp


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Lost7 said:


> Shadow? https://i.imgur.com/K7UMliV.jpg
> 
> Am I seriously losing the plot here lol.

I do see a shadow honey. :thumbup: xx


----------



## claireanddaz

This is the picture its the top test that has a line i think!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yay! Cautious congrats Claireanddaz!!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Lost7- I don't see any on the latest, but keeping fingers crossed for you!

ONEID- sounds like all good signs! Can't wait to see those tests.

Claireanddaz- I definitely see something there on the top one! Can't wait to see more tests. Cautious congrats as well!


----------



## claireanddaz

Thankyou i really hope there is a nice visible line tomorrow on the frer! I want to get excited but i'm also nervous about another chemical


----------



## purelygemini

Alright ladies let me know what you think!! This is with fmu at 10dpo. But it's a cvs early result test that I didn't realize was blue dye so I'm trying not to get my hopes up...do you guys see it and if so, should I trust it???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## JLM73

Lost7 said:


> Am I seriously losing the plot here lol.

Well your temps is still aiming for the stars, so I'd say you are still good to go:thumbup:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Was it within the time limit Gemini? I could see that without even enlarging the pic!!! Cautious congrats to you! Only way to be completely sure is to take another test, preferably a pink dye.


----------



## JLM73

purelygemini I can def see the 2nd line

Congrats to all of you with the faint BFPs! ( sorry can't recall all the names, and hate to leave anyone out:blush:)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratations Claireanddaz. FX'd for a darker line tomorrow. Xx
Purelygemini, I see that line too. Congratulations. Xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

ONEID - I'd use your first temp (if you usually use your first). Good signs! FX for you!

Lost - I can't see it, but I am on my phone, so I don't always see the really tough squinted. FX for you!

Claire - congrats! :yipee: Hope tomorrow's test is even more clear!

Purely - I see it, on my phone, without enlarging! Congrats Hun! :wohoo:


----------



## purelygemini

Thanks everyone!! I do have one frer, just don't know if I should use smu or wait til tomorrow or the next day...some say smu is better anyways right??


----------



## BellaRosa8302

purelygemini said:


> Thanks everyone!! I do have one frer, just don't know if I should use smu or wait til tomorrow or the next day...some say smu is better anyways right??

Up to you :) I've only ever used FMU, but I have heard the stories that SMU is good too :thumbup:


----------



## purelygemini

NavyLadybug said:


> Was it within the time limit Gemini? I could see that without even enlarging the pic!!! Cautious congrats to you! Only way to be completely sure is to take another test, preferably a pink dye.

I took it at around 3 minutes.

Before I got out of bed this morning my lower back hurt so bad that I thought I was going to af even though she isn't due til Tuesday so when I didn't see any blood or anything that's when I decided to try and test.


----------



## Smille24

Wow congrats ladies! This thread is very lucky. Af is due in 2 days and I'm not testing until I'm late.


----------



## purelygemini

Thanks Bella! How's your pregnancy coming along? I love how you've stuck around this forum even after you got your bfp!


----------



## JLM73

purelygemini said:


> Thanks everyone!! I do have one frer, just don't know if I should use smu or wait til tomorrow or the next day...some say smu is better anyways right??

I personally would save the FRER for tomorrow unless you are ok buying another if you get another bfn
someone once posted this theory on SMU which I have to admit makes sense...tho I hate math...here it is - tho KEEP in mind- these numbers are just for an ex. to help visualize her theory:

Some ppl have better results with SMU because:
FMU (in her opin) is a mix of both higher hcg urine from that morning, and lower hcg from the previous night (kind of like hcg of 18 @pm + hcg of 26 in am (12 hrs later)=hcg avg of 19...So fmu of hcg19 = neg on a 25 miu test

Whereas...SMU would have given you ONLY 26hcg urine...and cause a faint - clear bfp on a 25miu test

It's a theory as I said, and once I read it ...mathematically and biologically it makes sense, as the body filters chemicals from the blood via kidneys, then passes to bladder blah blah, and unless you are in the Sahara...your body shouldn't be reabsorbing much from your bladder:rofl:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

purelygemini said:


> Thanks Bella! How's your pregnancy coming along? I love how you've stuck around this forum even after you got your bfp!

I just want to cheer you all on! I hope that's ok! :blush: I'm doing pretty well. Breastfeeding is becoming more and more painful - so that's my biggest obstacle right now. :thumbup: Thanks for asking!


----------



## mom2pne

Really hope that there will be a lot more :bfp: s to end the month! 

FX for those that are left!


----------



## purelygemini

Omg lmao JLM you are hilarious!!! Thank you for that info, it actually makes a lot of sense!! I think I'll try smu just to try it out and make my man go get more later lol!


----------



## JLM73

purelygemini said:


> Omg lmao JLM you are hilarious!!! Thank you for that info, it actually makes a lot of sense!! I think I'll try smu just to try it out and make my man go get more later lol!

That's right , put him to work and make him sweat a little with you hehe


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Claireanddaz congrats! Can't wait to see more tests :)

Purelygemini that is totally there! Congrats!

I spoke to my obgyn today about my metformin because I strongly believe my body failed to ovulate correctly this cycle too, and also because I am still feeling tired and gaining weight. The last time I took metformin it worked right away and I was feeling better right after I started taking it. He told me I need to increase my dose but that he can't do it and that I need to see my diabetes Dr, because increasing it himself is dangerous as they need to watch over glucose and insulin levels. So I guess I start over again, will have to go to the other Dr and get exams probably and will hopefully get my metabolism on track so that my body can start ovulating again. Sorry that was long. I am frustrated and rambling. 

FX to those still waiting to test! I am moving on to august, since I had a bfn today at 13dpo on the 15miu tests. :dust:


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Congrats Purely! I see that line.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

So I have been apprehensive to get excited because of my recent history, but I tested early and I've got my BFP :bfp:! I pray this one is sticky.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## JLM73

:happydance:


ttcnumber2ky said:


> So I have been apprehensive to get excited because of my recent history, but I tested early and I've got my BFP :bfp:! I pray this one is sticky.

CONGRATS!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

ttcnumber2ky said:


> So I have been apprehensive to get excited because of my recent history, but I tested early and I've got my BFP :bfp:! I pray this one is sticky.

A huge congratulations. Xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

ttcnumber2ky congrats!


----------



## purelygemini

Congrats ttcnumber2ky!!


----------



## purelygemini

Ok so here's both of them. Top one is fmu. Bottom one is frer with smu!!

I'm trying not to get too excited because af isn't due til Tuesday so I'm scared it could be a chemical.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

purely, thats a great line! Congrats!! I know it's hard not to worry, but enjoy that BFP! I'm worried too but I'm just trying to enjoy that no matter what happens, right now in this moment, I'm pregnant.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Thanks everyone!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats ttcnumber2ky!!

Definitely a :bfp: Gemini!! Enjoy it!! :D


----------



## JLM73

Great comparison pics purelygemini!
I know most prefer pink dye tests, and I do as well, but color aside I'd say smu gave you a stronger bfp:dance:


----------



## Lost7

Congrats hun :)


----------



## purelygemini

ttcnumber2ky said:


> purely, thats a great line! Congrats!! I know it's hard not to worry, but enjoy that BFP! I'm worried too but I'm just trying to enjoy that no matter what happens, right now in this moment, I'm pregnant.

That's great advice that I will definitely take!! Sticky vibes for us both!!


----------



## jtr2803

Congratulations ladies! :happydance:

AF hit me today at 11dpo unfortunately so on to August.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i can't believe all the bfps!!! congrats! that means there probably isn't any room left for me this month :( i still have a full week before testing. :(


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

jtr - sorry to hear the witch got you. Good luck next month!


----------



## purelygemini

Jtr~sorry to hear that, hope next month is your month!!

Mommy~don't say that, there's always room for more! It's like how you can never run out of room for love, we just love more and more! Hope you get to join us next week!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Try & purely - YAY!!!! Congrats to you both!!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :bunny:


----------



## jGo_18

mommyxofxone said:


> i can't believe all the bfps!!! congrats! that means there probably isn't any room left for me this month :( i still have a full week before testing. :(

I've been feeling like this too. But I'm trying to tell myself it's just a real lucky month and that luck will extend to us too!


----------



## claireanddaz

Morning frer i can see a line but its faint so i dont know what to say! Bfp or not.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Lost7

Again, I see something but I'm calling myself out. These tests must be wrong. Slept with the window open but that's one hell of a jump down. AF due tomorrow. Onto cycle #11. 

https://i.imgur.com/9njqpLI.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/xY1Xhy2.jpg


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm out. The witch got me after a very long cycle. :-(
Starting 2nd round of Clomid tomorrow. Xx

See you ladies that are out in the August thread. Good luck to those still waiting to test. Xx


----------



## salamander91

I got another squinter today but no picture. Even OH said he could vaguely see it so thats a minor miracle lol. FX it gets darker!


----------



## salamander91

https://s3.postimg.org/idgta4a9v/FB_IMG_1437733001526.jpg

Managed to get a pic when it dried. Was there and pink within the 10 mins :happydance:


----------



## Lost7

Might as well put me down as :witch: hasn't arrived yet but I'm sure it will. The hope and positivity I had is gone.


----------



## mommyxofxone

claireanddaz said:


> Morning frer i can see a line but its faint so i dont know what to say! Bfp or not.

i don't see it hun sorry :(




salamander91 said:


> https://s3.postimg.org/idgta4a9v/FB_IMG_1437733001526.jpg
> 
> Managed to get a pic when it dried. Was there and pink within the 10 mins :happydance:

:yipee: congrats love!



Lost7 said:


> Might as well put me down as :witch: hasn't arrived yet but I'm sure it will. The hope and positivity I had is gone.

i'm so sorry hun :hugs: i'm sure i'll be joining you in the next cycle shortly. 



7dpo. temp went back out. nothing going on. did have a bad taste in my mouth yesterday but convinced it was from suntan lotion. And then i'm still getting pimples. this cycle that's the only weird thing- the pimples. i usually only get them just before O and right before af, and these have just been happily popping up since O. give me a break!


----------



## jGo_18

Ff says "possible triphasic" this morning! 
This has happened once before tho and still lead to bfn. 
But I'll take any glimmer of hope I can get in this screwed up cycle!


----------



## NavyLadybug

The :witch: was due today, but no sign of her so far. I ALWAYS see her in the mornings but nothing this morning. Strange. 

:bfn: on a 10MIU so I guess we're playing the waiting game. 


Looking at my chart, I had a very deep dip on CD21, even lower than the temp that FF put my O at. My OPKs around that time were just as dark as previous days due to my PCOS causing extended surges and it also causes patches of fertile CM throughout my cycle. Is it possible I O'd on CD21 instead of CD15? If I did, I'd only be 8DPO. We BD'd the night before that so I want to hope that perhaps I just O'd later than usual due to my MMC but I also don't want to get my hopes up and have then crushed.

FF took my crosshairs away today, despite today's temp being over the coverline :shrug:

I did a little tweaking going off how long my LH surge was and put in a manual override. I know, a big no-no, but I can only have two outcomes, either the :witch: or a :bfp: so we'll see I guess? I ALWAYS have a 14 day LP so IF I did O on CD21 that would put me as testing on July 30th?

I honestly have no clue anymore, I'm all kinds of whack and yesterday was an EXTREMELY emotional day, so maybe I'm grasping at straws?

Thoughts?

(Also, sorry for the long post)


----------



## drjo718

I'm out. Temp drop of 1.1 degrees today and a bfn yesterday at 13/14dpo. My lp is normally 14 days but femara makes it longer so I'm just waiting. Going to double my dose next cycle and hope for the best. We're approaching 16 months ttc now. And OHs dad has just been diagnosed with cancer and it doesn't look good so now I'm even more anxious to get pregnant so he can at least know of a grandchild on the way.


----------



## Lost7

drjo: :hugs: Really sorry about :witch: and really sorry about your OH's dad. :cry: Up the dose hun and I really hope it works for you <3


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Drjo, I'm sorry to hear of your OHs father being ill. I wish you the best of luck for your next cycle. Xx


----------



## JLM73

:thumbup: Salamander I can see the line. I'm on a laptop so I tilt the screen a bit and it is there and looks lavender lol - my screen

Jgo Very Nice on the chart move to tri-phasic

Lost :cry: I hope you are still in the game.. Do you need me to bring a "No Broom Parking" sign? Cuz I'll do it! I got ur back!
Just joking around, but I really hope you are just leveling out at lower temps. Hugs


----------



## Lost7

JLM, love you sweetie! Please bring the sign, and some witchcraft things, I'll curse that madam away for 9 months! 

No sign of AF yet so who knows, it might jump back up again tonight.... :shrug:


----------



## scoobybeans

Wow, I'm gone for a couple of days and I come back to SIX :bfp:'s!!!

Congratulations to Chrissy05, mum2pne, hiphophooray, purelygemini, ttcnumber2ky & salamander91!

Claireanddaz and Lost7, I think you're still in the game! Don't lose hope just yet :)

Jgo_18, your chart looks very promising!

I'm so sorry to everyone who got AF and good luck to all still waiting to test.

AFM, got some bad news regarding DH's SA results. Looks like our chances of conceiving naturally are pretty slim :cry: We're not giving up though! Getting him on loads of vitamins, changing diet and hoping things improve. If not, we'll start saving for IVF.


----------



## salamander91

https://s4.postimg.org/op9mmyxwt/FB_IMG_1437756145403.jpg

Did another test and and got and got a darker line. yay! Feeling more confident now :)


----------



## Lost7

scoobybeans said:


> Wow, I'm gone for a couple of days and I come back to SIX :bfp:'s!!!
> 
> Congratulations to Chrissy05, mum2pne, hiphophooray, purelygemini, ttcnumber2ky & salamander91!
> 
> Claireanddaz and Lost7, I think you're still in the game! Don't lose hope just yet :)
> 
> Jgo_18, your chart looks very promising!
> 
> I'm so sorry to everyone who got AF and good luck to all still waiting to test.
> 
> AFM, got some bad news regarding DH's SA results. Looks like our chances of conceiving naturally are pretty slim :cry: We're not giving up though! Getting him on loads of vitamins, changing diet and hoping things improve. If not, we'll start saving for IVF.

Thanks Hun and definitely, NEVER give up!


----------



## jGo_18

salamander91 said:


> https://s4.postimg.org/op9mmyxwt/FB_IMG_1437756145403.jpg
> 
> Did another test and and got and got a darker line. yay! Feeling more confident now :)

that's a great looking line! getting better and better! Congrats!


----------



## purelygemini

Salamander~I see the lines, congrats!!


Lost~ you're not out yet, don't give up hope!! I still have my fingers and toes crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## mom2pne

salamander91 said:


> https://s4.postimg.org/op9mmyxwt/FB_IMG_1437756145403.jpg
> 
> Did another test and and got and got a darker line. yay! Feeling more confident now :)

:thumbup: Congrats!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Took another test today waiting for the results, still no signs of AF and I don`t know what the heck is going on :(


----------



## mom2pne

Sweetmama26 said:


> Took another test today waiting for the results, still no signs of AF and I don`t know what the heck is going on :(

Good luck!


----------



## busybee98

Craziest thing happened! I took a wondfo first yesterday and it looked negative until I saw later in the garbage that it was positive so crazy night. Then I broke out my FRER with fmu and bfp!!!! So excited. good luck to all testers, such a lucky month


----------



## JLM73

*Lost 7* - I'm trying to hold the witch hostage for you...I told her she has the wrong house. Hoping she sees things my way. If not...we have methods :muaha:

*Scooby* So sorry to hear about hubby. Hope the Vits and diet changes can get you al back on the path!

*Salamander* I see the diff, it's def darker:thumbup:

*BusyBee*Congrats! Who says it doesn't pay to check them way after the time limit...I'm telling you all a MAN invented that hehe


----------



## TLK

HEY! (in a friendly yelling voice): how come so many of you that were due to test the same day as me (July 25) already know they have BFP's!!! I'm desperately try to wait until after AF is due....(due July 25) - help me with the wait!


----------



## NavyLadybug

TLK said:


> HEY! (in a friendly yelling voice): how come so many of you that were due to test the same day as me (July 25) already know they have BFP's!!! I'm desperately try to wait until after AF is due....(due July 25) - help me with the wait!

Because some women implant earlier than others is all :) It's also possible that they O'd earlier than expected or they excreted the hormones at a higher level from the start :) It's all different from woman to woman and pregnancy to pregnancy :)

My :witch: was due today but nothing, no :witch: but no :bfp: either


----------



## ONEID

Ok. So I am a little crazy and tested this morning. Top of test is negative for sure. But on the side I see dye spots where the line would/should be... Does that mean anything?


----------



## JLM73

ONEID your chart says 4dpo, so it would def be too early for a bfp as implant hasn't occurred, butttt if you actually O'd earlier, like 6 days sooner when your temp first shifted cd 21, then I'd say you could def get a faint bfp..I noticed you had a cpl +opks but not one near the day I am talking about so maybe..

Was the ink on the edge within the test limit?
I had one like that with DS on 9dpo yrs ago, and didn't get a clear bfp till 12dpo, and I have a 13 day LP usually


----------



## Smille24

Af just showed so I'm out. Good luck to the rest of you lovely ladies.


----------



## JLM73

Ahhh sorry Smille


----------



## jtr2803

Massive hugs smile :hugs:


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm kinda freaking out this morning. I think I may have gotten the squintiest of squinters, will be retesting with SMU in a few hours!


----------



## jGo_18

:hugs: sorry smille :(

Pics navy?

Afm, temps still up. Seem to be almost flatlining at this higher temp. But I'm feeling hopeful seeing it stay up! My lower back has continued to ache all week & I am still having bouts of yellow, snotty/boogery cm - which is equal part digusting and encouraging as from what I've read quite a few women experienced it pre-bfp. My bbs have started to get heavy and I've had some shooting pains and general aching (but that could easily be a sign of AF, they do get sore & swollen before AF arrives).
My aunt messaged me yesterday and was like "I feel like your pregnant." I had a laugh, but maybe she senses something I don't :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Pics are HERE, I know I see something but Idk if I just have the worst case of line eye or if its faulty or positive or what, I'm just in general kinda freaking out right now. Its best seen on the Inverted setting because its so freaking faint


----------



## mommyxofxone

Smille24 said:


> Af just showed so I'm out. Good luck to the rest of you lovely ladies.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



jGo_18 said:


> :hugs: sorry smille :(
> 
> Pics navy?
> 
> Afm, temps still up. Seem to be almost flatlining at this higher temp. But I'm feeling hopeful seeing it stay up! My lower back has continued to ache all week & I am still having bouts of yellow, snotty/boogery cm - which is equal part digusting and encouraging as from what I've read quite a few women experienced it pre-bfp. My bbs have started to get heavy and I've had some shooting pains and general aching (but that could easily be a sign of AF, they do get sore & swollen before AF arrives).
> My aunt messaged me yesterday and was like "I feel like your pregnant." I had a laugh, but maybe she senses something I don't :)

i hope they're all good signs! i get weird cm after O now normally so not a sign for me sadly.



NavyLadybug said:


> Pics are HERE, I know I see something but Idk if I just have the worst case of line eye or if its faulty or positive or what, I'm just in general kinda freaking out right now. Its best seen on the Inverted setting because its so freaking faint

i see something navy!!!!! but, i hate that that site doesn't let you enlarge the photos ugh can you put it on here?


afm, my hip has been bothering me for the last like 5 days. i don't think it's a sign (although i'm hopeful) but jeez.

also my pimples haven't stopped since O. which IS odd. even my daughter pointed to one and said mommy what is that on your face? because normally- i don' thave any!!!! Really hard not to test.


----------



## jGo_18

NavyLadybug said:


> Pics are HERE, I know I see something but Idk if I just have the worst case of line eye or if its faulty or positive or what, I'm just in general kinda freaking out right now. Its best seen on the Inverted setting because its so freaking faint

I think I see it! And I can rarely ever see the faint lines!


----------



## maybe8

I see it navy....it is a fat line also...not an evap or indent! Cautious congratulations!


----------



## Smille24

Thanks ladies. We did everything we could and my dh took it pretty hard. Onto cycle 6.


----------



## TLK

Smille24 said:


> Thanks ladies. We did everything we could and my dh took it pretty hard. Onto cycle 6.

I understand how you feel. I am also out. We dtd every day for 7 days (5 days before ovulation and 2 days after). Blood tests confirmed that I ovulated too. That was my 2nd round of clomid. I have more more round to go before we go onto something else. I'm 38 so time is not on my side. I really wanted a sibling for my son - I'm heartbroken that this may not happen.


----------



## mom2pne

NavyLadybug said:


> Pics are HERE, I know I see something but Idk if I just have the worst case of line eye or if its faulty or positive or what, I'm just in general kinda freaking out right now. Its best seen on the Inverted setting because its so freaking faint

I am seeing something but it doesn't seem to have any color. I would test again tomorrow or wait until Monday. When is AF due?


----------



## Lost7

Temp dipped a little more today. AF due today. No sign as yet.


----------



## JLM73

TLK said:


> I'm 38 so time is not on my side. I really wanted a sibling for my son - I'm heartbroken that this may not happen.

:hugs: Ahh you aren't too old yet, by far!!
I had my DS at 38 ( turned 39 a month later) I was worried I wouldn't be able to have him, because I hadn't been preggers for *14 yearrs*!! I am now nearly 42 and trying to have a sibling for him, as my first 2 kiddos are so much older, they are of the home, and I don't want him being an only child.
Keep your chin up sweetie:hugs:


----------



## ttcdfw

:witch: arrived, moving on to August....


----------



## NavyLadybug

mom2pne said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Pics are HERE, I know I see something but Idk if I just have the worst case of line eye or if its faulty or positive or what, I'm just in general kinda freaking out right now. Its best seen on the Inverted setting because its so freaking faint
> 
> I am seeing something but it doesn't seem to have any color. I would test again tomorrow or wait until Monday. When is AF due?Click to expand...

AF was due yesterday and still no sign of her


----------



## purelygemini

Smille~ sorry for that stupid witch showing her ugly face :hugs:

Jgo ~ those symptoms sounds promising!! I had all of that before I got my bfp a couple days ago, except the cm. mine was thick and creamy right after ovulation then just dried up completely. Lower backache has been a huge thing for me, and light cramping and just general aching all over that area. Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## purelygemini

Navy~ that's exciting! On the night that I suspected I implanted (got really hot and sick and feverish) I took a pregnancy test that we have at my job that's 25 mIU and I swear I saw the faintest line ever but I thought I was going crazy and wouldn't even post it or show anyone...2 days later I tested at home and got my bfp so good luck to you!!


----------



## jGo_18

purelygemini said:


> Smille~ sorry for that stupid witch showing her ugly face :hugs:
> 
> Jgo ~ those symptoms sounds promising!! I had all of that before I got my bfp a couple days ago, except the cm. mine was thick and creamy right after ovulation then just dried up completely. Lower backache has been a huge thing for me, and light cramping and just general aching all over that area. Fingers crossed for you!!

I've noticed sing this morning I seem to have completely dried up. It's either thick or nothing the past couple days... Usually it's white and creamy but not thick. I'm so hoping it's all a good sign - id be due the same day as you!


----------



## purelygemini

jGo_18 said:


> purelygemini said:
> 
> 
> Smille~ sorry for that stupid witch showing her ugly face :hugs:
> 
> Jgo ~ those symptoms sounds promising!! I had all of that before I got my bfp a couple days ago, except the cm. mine was thick and creamy right after ovulation then just dried up completely. Lower backache has been a huge thing for me, and light cramping and just general aching all over that area. Fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> I've noticed sing this morning I seem to have completely dried up. It's either thick or nothing the past couple days... Usually it's white and creamy but not thick. I'm so hoping it's all a good sign - id be due the same day as you!Click to expand...

That would be amazing jgo!! Fingers and toes tightly crossed for you. When are you testing?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Been away for a few days and so much to catch up on! Congratulations to all the new BFPs!! I am 15 DPO, although I think I might be 14dpo, no sign on AF, a lot of cm and my temp hasn't dropped, it usually drops 2 days before AF so I am not sure what's going on. Bfn today


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ladies, I'm freaking out a little. Took another one after a long sleep (total of 8 hour hold) got a definite line! It's faint, but its there!! I really hope this is it! I've never gotten false +'s with this brand (even with a 12 hour hold) or evaps, and they both (first one this morning and this one) came up within the 5 minute limit and this one is a bit stronger than the first one. I'm kinda freaking out. This is a 10MIU test, so its really sensitive! 

I can see it normally, when I tilt the screen, on inversion, everything, I'm really hoping this is my sticky bean!!! 
https://i.imgur.com/Id9qNV4m.jpg


----------



## jGo_18

purelygemini said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purelygemini said:
> 
> 
> Smille~ sorry for that stupid witch showing her ugly face :hugs:
> 
> Jgo ~ those symptoms sounds promising!! I had all of that before I got my bfp a couple days ago, except the cm. mine was thick and creamy right after ovulation then just dried up completely. Lower backache has been a huge thing for me, and light cramping and just general aching all over that area. Fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> I've noticed sing this morning I seem to have completely dried up. It's either thick or nothing the past couple days... Usually it's white and creamy but not thick. I'm so hoping it's all a good sign - id be due the same day as you!Click to expand...
> 
> That would be amazing jgo!! Fingers and toes tightly crossed for you. When are you testing?Click to expand...

Trying to hold off until next Friday. I have a 15-16 day lp usually... But I might be tempted to do more early tests. I was originally supposed to test 7.18, so I've taken a few just to make sure I'm not late due to pregnancy and it's in face because I Od late. Anyway, 7.31 is what I'm aiming for.


----------



## maybe8

NavyLadybug said:


> Ladies, I'm freaking out a little. Took another one after a long sleep (total of 8 hour hold) got a definite line! It's faint, but its there!! I really hope this is it! I've never gotten false +'s with this brand (even with a 12 hour hold) or evaps, and they both (first one this morning and this one) came up within the 5 minute limit and this one is a bit stronger than the first one. I'm kinda freaking out. This is a 10MIU test, so its really sensitive!
> 
> I can see it normally, when I tilt the screen, on inversion, everything, I'm really hoping this is my sticky bean!!!
> https://i.imgur.com/Id9qNV4m.jpg

That line is darker than this morning's! Looks like a bfp to me. Congratulations navy. H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Here's a better pic, on my comp, it can be seen a bit better if I tilt my screen but my brightness is up to 100% so that's probably why, but I'm completely freaking out! 

https://i.imgur.com/64Uue2z.jpg


----------



## Sweety21

Hi, it's been while since I posted here. Just popping up to share got my bfp today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150726_081620.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats, Sweety21!!


----------



## jGo_18

It's 3:45a here and I'm wide awake. Woke up feeling really warm and nauseous and know can't get back to sleep :/ I've had a really tough time sleeping the last several nights. Not sure if it's a sign or just stress.


----------



## jGo_18

Congrats Navy & Sweety!


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations navy and sweety!


----------



## NavyLadybug

My FRER this morning, the line is ultra faint (you may not even be able to see it on the comp), which doesn't surprise me, my camera can BARELY register it's there. But again, not surprised since the line on the 10MIU this morning was, while definitely there, also faint it makes sense that a test that can pick up as sensitive as 6-12MIU is also faint. Calling my Dr tomorrow and scheduling my blood test!

https://i.imgur.com/NUHiiGl.jpg


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:bunny: Congrats Navy!!! Congrats Sweety!!! :bunny:

H & H 9 to you both!!'


----------



## jtink28

this is a bfp right?? i got AF on july 3rd, but have short cycles. this is my first month on progesterone for a possible LPD.

omg! please please stick baby.

also, i have no idea how to make it not upside down...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6400.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## NavyLadybug

That's a :bfp: jtink!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## jtink28

thank you thank you! now please stick baby!!

:happydance:

congrats to you to navy! this is a lucky thread!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

NavyLadybug said:


> Ladies, I'm freaking out a little. Took another one after a long sleep (total of 8 hour hold) got a definite line! It's faint, but its there!! I really hope this is it! I've never gotten false +'s with this brand (even with a 12 hour hold) or evaps, and they both (first one this morning and this one) came up within the 5 minute limit and this one is a bit stronger than the first one. I'm kinda freaking out. This is a 10MIU test, so its really sensitive!
> 
> I can see it normally, when I tilt the screen, on inversion, everything, I'm really hoping this is my sticky bean!!!
> https://i.imgur.com/Id9qNV4m.jpg

i see it hun!



NavyLadybug said:


> Here's a better pic, on my comp, it can be seen a bit better if I tilt my screen but my brightness is up to 100% so that's probably why, but I'm completely freaking out!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/64Uue2z.jpg

i see it there tooooooooo!!! 



Sweety21 said:


> Hi, it's been while since I posted here. Just popping up to share got my bfp today.

congrats!!! :yipee:



jGo_18 said:


> It's 3:45a here and I'm wide awake. Woke up feeling really warm and nauseous and know can't get back to sleep :/ I've had a really tough time sleeping the last several nights. Not sure if it's a sign or just stress.

i always start sleeping crappy when i know testing is coming soon! i so hope it's a sign for you though!!!!!!



jtink28 said:


> this is a bfp right?? i got AF on july 3rd, but have short cycles. this is my first month on progesterone for a possible LPD.
> 
> omg! please please stick baby.
> 
> also, i have no idea how to make it not upside down...

:yipee: congrats!!!




Navy i'm so excited for you, HUGE congrats hun!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you, Mommyxofxone!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

9dpo here, was thinking about testing in the am at 10. nervous. afraid to. i guess i'll see how i feel in the am.

still having pimples everywhere which isn't normal, so if i'm not pregnant this is a cruel new joke. :(

Not feeling confident at all. woke up from a dream where i got my period. :( :cry: so hoping that's not true. af due thursday.

i've had tiny twinges of cramping on and off, but other than that and the pimples i really have nothing going on. :( :shrug:

but i do have to say all these bfps just keep me thinking there just isn't any room for me in the july bfp land of happiness :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

Don't say that Mommyxofxone!!! I'm 16DPO (possibly 10DPO, I'm honestly not sure anymore) and I was soooo sure I was out!! I had major break outs too the past week before my :bfp:!!! Fx'd for you!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

NavyLadybug said:


> Don't say that Mommyxofxone!!! I'm 16DPO (possibly 10DPO, I'm honestly not sure anymore) and I was soooo sure I was out!! I had major break outs too the past week before my :bfp:!!! Fx'd for you!!!!

i'm just afraid it's going to be a cruel joke! since i've been on bnb this am having more cramping on the left side. i just have a bad feeing this isn't it. especially after that dream :(


----------



## jtink28

mommy don't say that! i was so sure i was out that i cried half of yesterday and bought 50 new opk's. there's still time!!! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

lots of cramping this am. totally normal for af to be gearing up though. she's not due til thursday though. but i just don't think this is it. that was such a sad dream. :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

You're not out til the :witch: shows!! If you look at my TTC Journal, I had BAD cramping for DAYS!! Keep looking for the positive!! 

jtink, I also bought OPKs the other day, convinced I was out! Hahaha!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i just have cramps normally before af :( so doesn't mean anything for me. soryr ladies i'm just totally down this am!


----------



## Sweety21

mommyxofone, ihad cramping too. don't loose hope yet. Thanks for the wishes.

Navy and jtink28 Congratulations to you both too. h&h9m.


----------



## jGo_18

Congrats jtink!


----------



## jGo_18

I finally managed to fall back asleep around 5:30... Just woke up again now (8ish) and still feeling like total rubbish... So warm & nauseous... And now running a low grade fever.

Would you ladies use the temp from 3:30 when I first woke or the temp from at 8? I usually temp at 6a, unless of course I've not gotten several hrs of sleep by then.


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> 9dpo here, was thinking about testing in the am at 10. nervous. afraid to. i guess i'll see how i feel in the am.
> 
> still having pimples everywhere which isn't normal, so if i'm not pregnant this is a cruel new joke. :(
> 
> Not feeling confident at all. woke up from a dream where i got my period. :( :cry: so hoping that's not true. af due thursday.
> 
> i've had tiny twinges of cramping on and off, but other than that and the pimples i really have nothing going on. :( :shrug:
> 
> but i do have to say all these bfps just keep me thinking there just isn't any room for me in the july bfp land of happiness :(

I had terrible acne with my dd. Fxd for you.


----------



## Lost7

Good luck to everyone testing!


----------



## ONEID

JLM73 said:


> ONEID your chart says 4dpo, so it would def be too early for a bfp as implant hasn't occurred, butttt if you actually O'd earlier, like 6 days sooner when your temp first shifted cd 21, then I'd say you could def get a faint bfp..I noticed you had a cpl +opks but not one near the day I am talking about so maybe..
> 
> Was the ink on the edge within the test limit?
> I had one like that with DS on 9dpo yrs ago, and didn't get a clear bfp till 12dpo, and I have a 13 day LP usually

Yea the ink was where the line would be. I think I am over analyzing for sure. I couldn't help myself!!! :haha:


----------



## ONEID

mommyxofxone - chin up girl! It's not over yet :) 
Big congrats to you July BFP's!! I sure hope if this is not our month... That Aug will be!


----------



## JLM73

Well ONEID, your temp still seems to be aiming for the sky:thumbup:
looking good! When are you testing again?


----------



## ONEID

jGo_18 said:


> I finally managed to fall back asleep around 5:30... Just woke up again now (8ish) and still feeling like total rubbish... So warm & nauseous... And now running a low grade fever.
> 
> Would you ladies use the temp from 3:30 when I first woke or the temp from at 8? I usually temp at 6a, unless of course I've not gotten several hrs of sleep by then.

Sounds like you had almost thee hours in between your temps... I think I would use the 8 one because it's closer to your test time than 3:30. But I am certainly no expert on this stuff.... Just what I would do. :) GL doll!


----------



## ONEID

JLM73 said:


> Well ONEID, your temp still seems to be aiming for the sky:thumbup:
> looking good! When are you testing again?


I just tested. LOL! I am such a wierdo. After my Sherlock Holmes type investigation, I have concluded its negative. hahaha. What is it about the two week wait that brings the crazy out!! :haha:


----------



## JLM73

Jgo- I know it's best not to adjust frequently, but I use the temp adjuster for odd wakeups like that when I can't get back to sleep immed.
I linked it below.
I feel more comfortable doing that and later you can always discard that temp if it's the only one really off :winkwink:

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## JLM73

ONEID said:


> I just tested. LOL! I am such a wierdo. After my Sherlock Holmes type investigation, I have concluded its negative. hahaha. What is it about the two week wait that brings the crazy out!! :haha:

:wacko::fool: Hehe I love it- the inspection is part of my routine too 
Hey, gotta pass the tww SOME how!


----------



## JLM73

It also looks like cd25 is a poss O day for you. That +opk after may have been catching the end of your surge...Ooh...you have options !


----------



## ONEID

JLM73 said:


> It also looks like cd25 is a poss O day for you. That +opk after may have been catching the end of your surge...Ooh...you have options !

I sure hope so. Me and DH were very... Busy! Lol. It was very strange that weekend.. Maybe TMI but I was strangely lusty that weekend ;)


----------



## RanchWife

Hi ladies. The witch got me with a vengeance yesterday. On to august! Good luck to everyone still testing!


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> Jgo- I know it's best not to adjust frequently, but I use the temp adjuster for odd wakeups like that when I can't get back to sleep immed.
> I linked it below.
> I feel more comfortable doing that and later you can always discard that temp if it's the only one really off :winkwink:
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Thanks!! I went this route and the temp adjuster temp was just .1 off from what my 8a temp was (but like .5 off my 3:30 temp).


----------



## ONEID

Does anyone know what the random dot on my chart is? On CD 19?


----------



## JLM73

Jgo - That is a chart saver for me- I have tried to guess in the past and am always way off hehe

Ranch- Sorry hun...only a welcome visitor when you are starting a cycle it seems

ONEID- well I guess your neighbors smoked quite a few cigs on your behalf:rofl:
But hey, they do say increased drive is due to the hormones!!


----------



## jGo_18

ONEID said:


> Does anyone know what the random dot on my chart is? On CD 19?

Go into the data on that day and see if you checked the "discard" box next to where you enter your temp. It seems it was discarded for some reason.


----------



## JLM73

ONEID said:


> Does anyone know what the random dot on my chart is? On CD 19?

I think it does that if you change your temp time by a certain amt...diff from your regular time. If I temp at a time that is way off, i use the temp adjuster but leave FF's temp time box at my normal time.
I just make a note to myself in the Notes box.


----------



## Unicornwoman

I just wanted to report to the group that I tested early today at 10 DPO and got my BFP! :happydance::bfp:

Plus, I had a squinter yesterday that i felt pretty good about so DH and I went out to dinner to celebrate. On our way there, we saw a rainbow over my DH's old neighborhood where he grew up. Hoping this is a sign that this baby will stick and be our rainbow baby!

To anyone who may be curious, my symptoms were twinges/cramping from 2 DPO straight through to the day I tested. My right ovary felt achy and swollen off and on and I had slight nausea when I woke up hungry or when it had been a while since I'd eaten. I also had HUGE mood swings and was very weepy and irritable all week. (Which is one reason I tested early. I wanted confirmation that I was hormonal...not possessed LOL)!

Good luck to everyone who is still testing/waiting to test!
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1









rainbow.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NavyLadybug

COngrats, Unicorn!!!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I caved with my digi! There's no doubt about it now!!!!!!!!! I'm officially freaking out and crying!

https://i.imgur.com/OtyMCjD.jpg


----------



## JLM73

:happydance: YAY Navy!!! Congrats
Love that proud smile!


----------



## maybe8

I knew it! Congratulations!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you JLM and Maybe!!!


----------



## Unicornwoman

NavyLadybug said:


> I caved with my digi! There's no doubt about it now!!!!!!!!! I'm officially freaking out and crying!]

Congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jGo_18

Love the pic navy!! Congrats!


----------



## Child2Hold

Woohoo Navy!!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

:yipee: navy that's amazing!!!! so excited for you hun!!!!!!

:yipee: unicorn so glad you got your confirmation today as well!!!!


ladies, i just checked and now my entire back is covered in pimples? i got one on my bb this afternoon i thought was weird, but just went to scratch my back and jeez! it's covered! 

also i had loads of cm today, clear and glassy looking. some looked like ewcm mixed in but very watery! felt damp all day, like before O. 

testing in the am. PLEASE let these damn pimples mean something! also cramping on both sides on and off today. (which can be normal) but these pimples! my goodness! totally not normal!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Everything is X'd for youMommyxofxone!!! I'd cross my ovaries for you if I could :rofl:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i so hope this means something or i'll be pretty pissed!


----------



## JLM73

LOL Navy...pls don't cross your Ovs 
Mommy sending you positive vibes Keep us updated
Ill be testing in the a.m. too...9dpo


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Catching up after taking the weekend off.

Smilie, ttcdfw and Ranch - sorry to hear the witch showed. Best of luck next cycle.

Navy, Sweety, jtink and Unicorn -congrats on the bfp's!!!!!

Mommy and jlm - fx'd for you tomorrow morning!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Just catching up and it's wonderful to see so many of you with beautiful BFPs. Congratulations to you all. Xx :flower:


----------



## salamander91

Mummyxofxone I had a lot of clear cm before my Bfp. FX for you! Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies. 10dpo. bfn.



https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=885501&amp;d=1437993782


----------



## purelygemini

mommy are you sure?? maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me but i swear i see something...


----------



## mommyxofxone

pretty sure- i tilted and twirled and all that. put it up next to my bright white watch and thought i saw something but pretty sure it was just line eye.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'd swear I see something to, retest tomorrow!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

too scared! i had weird pullings last night too. stretched out and it pulled right in my ovary area. that's not normal either. this is all gonna make me feel insane later you know when i get my period.


----------



## purelygemini

i've had that same stretching/pulling/cramping feeling since a couple days after ovulation, still have it going on! hoping that's a good thing for you mommy but i totally understand you not wanting to get your hopes up


----------



## mommyxofxone

i know with dd i didn't have the stretchies, until much later. i also didn't get a positive until 12dpo.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Still hope Mommy, don't get to down yet! I have everything crossed for you that you'll be joining us in March/April!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

always wanted an april baby! just not much hope it'll happen


----------



## NavyLadybug

Just keep looking for that :bfp:, it has to be somewhere!!!


----------



## jGo_18

13dpo, bfn for me too. AF is due Friday I think.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## NavyLadybug

Not out til the :witch: shows, jGo!!! FX'd for you!!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Mommy- still early! I didn't have pulling pains with my first until much later, but I have with this one. Fx'd for you!

Jgo- you've still got time! Keeping my fx'd for you as well!


----------



## purelygemini

jgo~ you're still in it!!

Mommy~ the reason you would be feeling pulling pains sooner this time is because it's your second, your body has already been stretched out and knows what to do this time around so it will start fully preparing before it really needs to! fingers crossed!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

AF arrived today, onto next month


----------



## NavyLadybug

sorry, Borr.dg.baby :hugs: FX'd for Aug!


----------



## Unicornwoman

mommyxofxone said:


> too scared! i had weird pullings last night too. stretched out and it pulled right in my ovary area. that's not normal either. this is all gonna make me feel insane later you know when i get my period.

I had pulling/twinges, swollen right ovary, and lots of watery CM almost every day since I ovulated before my BFP. Hopefully you just tested too early. Try again in a couple days!


----------



## claireanddaz

Well af came this morning on my birthday! My sister has her 12 week scan tomorrow i would love to be pregnant at the same time


----------



## borr.dg.baby

NavyLadybug said:


> sorry, Borr.dg.baby :hugs: FX'd for Aug!

Thank you! And congratulations!!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Sorry to hear borr.dg.baby. Good luck to you next cycle.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Sorry to hear claireanddaz. Good luck to you next cycle!


----------



## JLM73

claire- bah, let her have her scan, and get ur bfp next go round Thennnn
you won't have to share any of the oohs and ahhhs!
You two will still get to be preggo for a bit together, and shop etc...By the time her lil one is here a couple months, you will have all the attention you deserve with your new arrival. :winkwink:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you ttcnumber2ky!


----------



## ONEID

I took another test today, just to torture myself. It was of course negative. Why oh why do I do this to myself


----------



## mom2pne

Dannixo can you change my :bfp: to :angel: as I have lost my baby before it even had a chance to begin. On the 21st my hcg was 12.5 today 6 days later it is only 16. This was my 3rd pregnancy since having my last son in 2009 and all 3 were CPs.


----------



## jGo_18

:hugs: I am so sorry mom2pne. :(


----------



## Sweetmama26

Well my AF came today so I'm out ladies, good luck to all those still needing to test, I'm going to do Soy for days 3-7 and see if that will help.


----------



## JLM73

mom2pne said:


> Dannixo can you change my :bfp: to :angel: as I have lost my baby before it even had a chance to begin. On the 21st my hcg was 12.5 today 6 days later it is only 16. This was my 3rd pregnancy since having my last son in 2009 and all 3 were CPs.

Ahhh no...So sorry ...I hope you heal quickly and get your Rainbow baby!


----------



## Lost7

Sweetmama26 said:


> Well my AF came today so I'm out ladies, good luck to all those still needing to test, I'm going to do Soy for days 3-7 and see if that will help.

Good luck with Soy - you have a PM. :happydance:


----------



## ONEID

mom2pne said:


> Dannixo can you change my :bfp: to :angel: as I have lost my baby before it even had a chance to begin. On the 21st my hcg was 12.5 today 6 days later it is only 16. This was my 3rd pregnancy since having my last son in 2009 and all 3 were CPs.

I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you and wishing you the best.


----------



## JLM73

Sorry Sweetmama, hope the Soy is the key for you!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Honestly I'm ok with it, I just wanted to know one way or the other after 40 long days


----------



## Lost7

Looking at my new ticker, we've nearly been trying a year. Disappointed it's taken this long. Fingers crossed I get some answers pretty damn quick.


----------



## jGo_18

Running a low grade fever for the second day in a row... But not feeling as sick as yesterday. Not sure whether to test again in the a.m or just wait it out till Friday.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ONEID said:


> I took another test today, just to torture myself. It was of course negative. Why oh why do I do this to myself

you are so testing too early lol! but, that dip today looks like it could be a gorgeous ID! fx'd!



mom2pne said:


> Dannixo can you change my :bfp: to :angel: as I have lost my baby before it even had a chance to begin. On the 21st my hcg was 12.5 today 6 days later it is only 16. This was my 3rd pregnancy since having my last son in 2009 and all 3 were CPs.

oh hun i'm so very sorry :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



Sweetmama26 said:


> Well my AF came today so I'm out ladies, good luck to all those still needing to test, I'm going to do Soy for days 3-7 and see if that will help.

:hugs: glad you have a plan in place hun so sorry about the :witch: :hugs:



jGo_18 said:


> Running a low grade fever for the second day in a row... But not feeling as sick as yesterday. Not sure whether to test again in the a.m or just wait it out till Friday.

oh i hope it's something!!! how bummed out would you be if you took it and it was possibly negative because it's too early? if really bummed? don't touch the test! :hugs:



Lost7 said:


> Looking at my new ticker, we've nearly been trying a year. Disappointed it's taken this long. Fingers crossed I get some answers pretty damn quick.

:hugs::hugs: so sorry hun that's a long time.


afm, some more stretchy cm, more cramps although mild, some twinges and pulls, and then my bbs started to ache on the sides. annnnnd thats something that ALWAYS happens before af. :growlmad:


----------



## jGo_18

Mommy - I've already tested today and it was bfn... I'm on cd40 and mostly just feeling tortured at this point! I've never had a cycle over 31 days. I kind of felt nothing when I tested this morning and got a bfn, nothing but frustrated to not have a good reason for this looong cycle.


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry hun. a few cycles ago i had a 48 day cycle. so i totally feel you :(


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So sorry mom2pne :hugs:


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

So sorry to hear of your loss mom2pne :hugs:.


----------



## aidensxmomma

mom2pne said:


> Dannixo can you change my :bfp: to :angel: as I have lost my baby before it even had a chance to begin. On the 21st my hcg was 12.5 today 6 days later it is only 16. This was my 3rd pregnancy since having my last son in 2009 and all 3 were CPs.

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## jGo_18

Another bfn this morning @ 14dpo. Despite running a low grade fever during the day/evening the past two days, it looks like my temp is starting to fall too. I fear AF is on her way.


----------



## mommyxofxone

mine is goign down too jgo :(


----------



## aidensxmomma

:witch: got me yesterday. On to August.


----------



## ONEID

mommyxofxone said:


> mine is goign down too jgo :(

Mine too :(


----------



## mom2pne

Thank you! 

I have to wait until September/ October to try again. I have an appt with my OB for an infertility consult on September 4th, but I am hopeful it will help! I just wish it wasn't so far away.


----------



## Lost7

Big hugs mum


----------



## BabyIntegers

Wow, congratulations to all of the BFPs this month! :happydance:


----------



## Bluemoonlight

Sorry to everyone AF has gotten. Stay strong ladies! <3


----------



## jGo_18

Not even going to bother testing today. Temp dropped again, in the same range as all previous months at this point... The witch should be flying in in the next day or so. ugh, I'm sad.


----------



## purelygemini

So sorry to hear that jgo, but like they all say, you're not out til the witch shows!! Still hoping you had a late implantation or something.... :flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

my temp went up up up today- so i tested. 

:bfn: 

i don't understand :nope:

I have no cramping, no nothing. no spotting. just. here.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Mommy, I was (at max) 16DPO before I got my ultra, super faint :bfp: don't get to down yet! You could have O'd or implanted late (or both!) just keep your chin up!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

but wondfos are supposed to be super sensitive aren't they? i'd have thought they'd have picked itup by now. :( unless i implanted on like friday or started to cause i had a lot of crampingaround that time


----------



## NavyLadybug

Wondfos are 25MIU, which is the same as a digital. When I got my super faint ones, they were on 10MIU

Also, you're 12DPO, its possible that you could implant today at the latest! Don't give up yet!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wow really?! i thought they were 10! with my old ones they were 10, and i didn't get my positive until 12dpo and WOW was it faint. 

i was just shocked it went up so high, i don't know if it's ever gone UP the day before af.


----------



## NavyLadybug

As far as I know, temps don't go up very much before AF (but I'm not 100% sure) so just keep your chin up and keep testing! When was/is AF due?


----------



## mommyxofxone

well normally tomorrow at 13. last month i had a fluke cycle where temp went up at 12dpo, and i didn't get af til 15dpo. which was very odd. every other time it's never gone up at 12, and i get it bang on at 13.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Well FX'd for you that this is your cycle!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

didn't know about wondfos only being 25miu too! jeez, i thought they were 10 like the ones with dd. i got the positive at 12dpo with the 10 ones with dd. so i really could be testing way too early. not that i think i'm pg but i feel cheated! i won't get wondfo again. i'll buy from my old site next time.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I used SurePredict, you can get them on Amazon for a great price and they're 10MIU


----------



## mommyxofxone

awesome i'll do that!


----------



## NavyLadybug

If it weren't for the fact that FRER is so expensive per test, I'd solely use those cause when I got a faint line on a SurePredict, I got a faint line on a FRER since FRER's can detect at 6-12MIU. So for me, SP and FRER are basically on the same level


----------



## mommyxofxone

exactly! i WISH i could afford them. they are more of my, i'll buy you when i'm pretty sure i'm pregnant. with dd i got one right after i got my slight positive. and it still was super light.


----------



## JLM73

I'm BFN again thois morn 11dpo, but will test again tonight!
Dust to us all!


----------



## ONEID

I am out gals. Can someone pretty please put the Aug string up? No AF, I am just not going to torture myself testing until Aug 6th (as FF recommends) xoxoxox! I am sorry to everyone that will be joining me there.


----------



## JLM73

ONEID said:


> I am out gals. Can someone pretty please put the Aug string up? No AF, I am just not going to torture myself testing until Aug 6th (as FF recommends) xoxoxox! I am sorry to everyone that will be joining me there.

Oh nooo! SO sorry

:hugs2:


----------



## jGo_18

started spotting. :witch: is flying in. I am glad for the end of this torturous long cycle, but I'm so sad we've failed again.


----------



## NavyLadybug

So sorry jGo :hugs: FXd for you next cycle


----------



## mommyxofxone

jGo_18 said:


> started spotting. :witch: is flying in. I am glad for the end of this torturous long cycle, but I'm so sad we've failed again.

oh hun i'm starting with you though, should be cycle one tomorrow. this SUCKS. 

got some nice streaks of blood today but nothing since (totally normal to spot the day before af)- but expecting the witch tomorrow am.


----------



## JLM73

Ahh sorry Mommy and Jgo...


----------



## jGo_18

mommyxofxone said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> started spotting. :witch: is flying in. I am glad for the end of this torturous long cycle, but I'm so sad we've failed again.
> 
> oh hun i'm starting with you though, should be cycle one tomorrow. this SUCKS.
> 
> got some nice streaks of blood today but nothing since (totally normal to spot the day before af)- but expecting the witch tomorrow am.Click to expand...

It could be IB tho! Your chart looks great! And your within the window for that still! If your temp wasn't looking so nice I might think otherwise... But it looks good!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i did have a touch more of very light pink spotting last night and ntohing this am YET but i'm still expecting it. i've lost hope this month. temp came down slightly but still at 98.0 which is slightly odd. but really doesn't mean anything!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Mommy (jGo, if your cycle is crazy next month too) Look at my chart that I got my :bfp: with (I stopped temping after my :bfp: and switched to the other part of the site) My temps and all around cycle were WHACK! I followed everything to the letter. I know for a fact I didn't O on CD15 (more like CD17-21 if I know my body lol) Don't give up hope yet, even with whacky temps and cycles!

Mommy, if its not full on flow, keep hope!! I SWORE I was out this cycle but low and behold, I got pregnant. Don't give up til the :witch: definitely shows!

https://i.imgur.com/ALKGfKb.jpg


----------



## mommyxofxone

o0o0o0o00o does look you o'd on cd20 and not what they're saying. how whack. you got your positive on 10dpo. i sure didn't get a positive lol


----------



## NavyLadybug

Mommy, I've gotten + at as early as 9DPO and as late as 14DPO with confirmed O dates because implantation can occur any time between 6DPO and 12DPO and remember some one here (I can't remember who, I'm sorry) got a + at 20DPO! 

(If I had to guesstimate, I'd say this + was probably about 11ishDPO)


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm having some cramping this am, but nothing more. just... waiting. limbo limbo limbo


----------



## NavyLadybug

I hate the limbo for sure, when I was going by FF, I was "late" and I was going mad over it because I kept getting - tests


----------



## mommyxofxone

my cramps are getting more painful and persistent, so just hanging out. last month my lp changed to 15 days, which is totally weird, so wondering what will happen this cycle, if it's going to change again.


----------



## Lost7

I think your chart looks good hun. It's staying quite high through the jumps. Seems to be going up rather than down. FX this is it for you.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Tons more spotting today. Witch is definitely on her way.


----------



## Lost7

You can add me as :angel: 
Monday and Wednesday's beta confirmed the worst. I have miscarried for the 9th time now. 

I have finally been referred to a FS.


----------



## purelygemini

Lost~I'm so sorry to hear that...i guess the only silver lining is that you finally got a referral :hugs::flower:


----------



## Lost7

Absolutely.


----------



## jGo_18

Oh no! I'm so sorry Lost! I'm glad you got your referral finally... But what a terrible cost it took to get it. :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry again lost :(


:witch: is officially here. :coffee: now i have to wait to O to find out when i can test. however, it'll be the very end of the month or the very beginning of sept. i'm considering stopping temping this month after i confirm o. but we all know i'll probably just keep temping anyway. but after the last two cycles with my temp rising at 12dpo as the norm its' very confusing. :(


----------



## ONEID

Lost7 said:


> You can add me as :angel:
> Monday and Wednesday's beta confirmed the worst. I have miscarried for the 9th time now.
> 
> I have finally been referred to a FS.

Lost. I am so so sorry. I hope you finally get the support you and your body needs to bring a little miracle into the world. I didn't see this post before I posted in the Aug thread... So please just ignore it. Hugs to you hunny.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Lost7 said:


> You can add me as :angel:
> Monday and Wednesday's beta confirmed the worst. I have miscarried for the 9th time now.
> 
> I have finally been referred to a FS.

My heart goes out to you Lost7...:hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Thanks for the well wishes. That's fine ONEID, been taking some time off today. Happy for people who are pregnant but it just feels like a harsh reminder I'm not. Had I not been testing I wouldn't have known!


----------



## JLM73

End of the month, end of the night...and I got nuthin:growlmad:
BFN again sigh


----------



## maybe8

JLM...how long is your cycle? Your chart looks really good!


----------



## Lost7

I have to agree. JLM, your chart does look awesome! Fx!


----------



## Powell130

NavyLadybug said:


> Mommy, I've gotten + at as early as 9DPO and as late as 14DPO with confirmed O dates because implantation can occur any time between 6DPO and 12DPO and remember some one here (I can't remember who, I'm sorry) got a + at 20DPO!
> 
> (If I had to guesstimate, I'd say this + was probably about 11ishDPO)

Was it me? Lol

I finally found D this thread again after accidentally unsubscribing! 

Finally got positive OPK and high on CBAD this morning! I got my first positive OPK arouñd midnight so think today may be O day. Just in time for hubs birthday tomorrow!


----------



## JLM73

Lost and Maybe-
I am usually 26 days total like clockwork, AF due, but I O'd cd12 instead of cd13 like the usual, so just waiting it out
My chart has definitely been the only positive thing so far lol, and I have every test I've taken since 9dpo to today 14dpo, so I def didn't miss anything.
:shrug:


----------



## Lost7

I'm sure your :bfp: is coming, chart looks amazing.. <3


----------



## JLM73

I like the chart, but doesn't mean much till ya see something...Remember I use a donor so I only get 1 try a month pretty much.
BTW...has anyone seen the :blue:?? I am sure he stopped off for coffee somewhere...or got lost, and if it's a male he wil nevvvver ask directions so ...oh this is not good lol


----------



## Lost7

Ha ha! 

This is true but it only takes one little :spermy:


----------



## Unicornwoman

Well, it's official. I'm out. Change my BFP to an :angel:. Started bleeding this morning. 

I'm sad, but I'm ready to move on.

Hopefully my doc says I can try again soon.


----------



## maybe8

That freaking stork has to be a guy! Stupid ass man at that!


----------



## maybe8

Unicornwoman said:


> Well, it's official. I'm out. Change my BFP to an :angel:. Started bleeding this morning.
> 
> I'm sad, but I'm ready to move on.
> 
> Hopefully my doc says I can try again soon.

I'm sorry Unicorn!


----------



## JLM73

Thx ladies...I'm still on uterus/stork watch lol
Maybe - ooh that's a tough one.
My ex husband was abusive. He always bullied me never the kids, but my last straw was when he shoved me while holding my youngest son ( who was a cpl weeks old) and caused me to drop him - thankfully onto the bed as I fell back.
I regret with all my heart to this day, that I called my ex father in law instead of the cops that night...We ended up divorcing just over a yr later, but he is on a total smear campaign each day to make me look like a liar and the bad guy.
Yes it does get easier for him to do it again.
When ppl drink alot, they are still aware of right and qwrong, they just have less filter, and are bolder in their actions ( I've handled many as a paramedic).
Your priority is your son IMO so maybe ask him what he thinks/wants you to do about it, and def have a talk with hubby (when not drinking lol) just to tell him he went too far.
It's hard being the peace keeper between young men and older men, both are stubborn.
As to whether you should leave?? Only you know how bad it is, but if you are ttc with him I imagine you want it to work out - so perhaps a couples counselor?
I know my ex asked for it when I decided to leave him but it was too little too late for me and him.
I know they have many diff types of couples counsel- better communication, increasing intimacy blah blah. But I find there is usually a "reason" so to speak for why ppl drink more than enough- usually to forget something or dull pain etc - been there done that myself when dealing with my a$$hole ex. 
I hope you are able to sort it out HUGS!


----------



## JLM73

Uni...I'm so sorry...I really hope you get that Rainbow baby this time around!


----------



## SilasLove

Huge congrats to all the BFPs!!

So happy for you Navy!!! :happydance: 

Sorry to all those the ugly witch got :hugs: wishing the best for you on your next cycle. xx


----------



## SilasLove

Also, huge :hugs: to those with angels. xx


----------



## maybe8

Jlm...thank you! Your wisdom made things perfectly clear. I am glad you made those choices yourself!


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## jGo_18

Ladies - I need your help. I'm at the tail end of what appears to be af... But I got an urge to poas... And this happened? Do you see that faint line?

I thought I saw something in the first 3 minutes but thought I was crazy, so I ditched the stick and went on with my day. Curious... I pulled it out of the trash and I see a line. I've Never had anything show up on a hcg wondfo (and I frequently leave tests on the sink counter and forget for an hour that they're their and come back)...

I took a frer after seeing this - but it's looking negative. Have any of you experienced this with wondfos?? Is it an Evap? It's pink in person.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## purelygemini

Idk jgo but I'm curiously excited to find out what that is!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

jGo, since one side is more heavily colored, I would place bets that it's a dye run. Just my 2 cents though, I've have them before on ICs


----------



## jGo_18

Thanks navy - I've never had this happen... I'm extremely doubtful that it's a bfp, but I haven't ever had a line of any kind in the past so I had to ask!


----------



## jGo_18

Navy - should I be testing again? Or just rule it a dye run and move on?


----------



## NavyLadybug

I wouldn't hurt to test again just to be double sure, BUT if they are from the same lot its possible you'll get another dye run. Usually dye runs can be distinguished when one side of the line is significantly darker than the other like yours.


----------



## jGo_18

NavyLadybug said:


> I wouldn't hurt to test again just to be double sure, BUT if they are from the same lot its possible you'll get another dye run. Usually dye runs can be distinguished when one side of the line is significantly darker than the other like yours.

This was one from a batch of about 20 and not one has even had a hint of a line besides this one. But just to be safe, I'll use a different kind of test in the morning. Thanks for the advise!!


----------



## JLM73

I have half lines like that on a few Wallyworld tests, but usually after totally dry - I amuse myself smiling at them thinking of the article I read that says evaps never have color, but since I have seen a few when I speed dry them by fan (30 mins after test done, if I see a shadow I will speed dry them and save 1 of each brand for my "evap files" hehe)
I have never had them on ICs but the last ones I used were not Wondfo.
Here's a pic of a "speed dry half line" from today. It came up as a verrrry faint line at about 8 mins- like sqint tilt your head 85 degrees, stick your tongue out, and stand on 1 foot faint line lol. It was darker by 15 mins - so of course I was like "maybe..." and it was much darker after totally dry, but only half.:nope:
Anyhoo heres mine just to compare


----------



## JLM73

Hmm that pic came out lighter on upload sigh
Heres the 13dpo and 15 dpo color evaps full size pic.. top 2 walmart bottom $ store, all fmu, but lines didn't show like this until all totally dry
so counting as evaps:
 



Attached Files:







hpt13-15dpo1.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## maybe8

blablamana said:


> Maybe, I'm technically not in this thread but I have a couple of questions for you, if you don't mind. On both sides of my family alcoholism is a big thing (not my parents, or me or anything, thank god), so I know a lot about this.
> You say your hubs has a drinking problem. He hit your son on his arm, nothing too bad, but if he is so difficult and mean and horrible and abusive.. why are you with him?
> Of course, you love him and of course a drinking problem is not alone a reason to leave someone because you want to help them. But as you are trying to conceive.. are you sure he is the right person for that?
> I know it can be hard, trust me. But is your love for him enough reason to be with someone who will continue to hurt you and everyone in your family, as well as maybe your next child?
> I'm in NO way saying that is the case.. I'm just nudging you to really think about this.
> As, sweet as ever, JLM says, talk this through with your son AND your hubby when he isn't drunk.
> 
> O and yes, once they've crossed that line of throwing a punch, more will likely come.

Thank you for your thoughts. Hubby has been given his choice of rehab or divorce. He says rehab but I believe this is the beginning of the end. I'm ok with that...it sucks but my kids come first. As far as ttc ....I would love to have another child but that thought has also come to an end.


----------



## JLM73

Ahh sorry maybe. You are the one living it, so you know what's best. You can always continue ttc without him if need by - I am doing it solo.
Rehab can help someone see things diff, but unless they are ready to stop, rehab can't make them. Like I said, been there done that ugh.
:hugs: Just take it one step at a time, and don't stress yourself in your moves from here...it's a process no matter which path you choose.


----------



## maybe8

JLM73 said:


> Hmm that pic came out lighter on upload sigh
> Heres the 13dpo and 15 dpo color evaps full size pic.. top 2 walmart bottom $ store, all fmu, but lines didn't show like this until all totally dry
> so counting as evaps:

Those are some crazy evaps!


----------



## JLM73

Yea...I know. I just took another an hour ago with a super strict 6 hour hold, and I got nuthin...control line and air lol
I got a couple more walmart ones from diff store ystrdy and today. Skipped the $ store since they really didn't show anything, and I'm saving my last FRER.
just waiting...(elevator music) lol


----------



## Powell130

JLM73 said:


> Hmm that pic came out lighter on upload sigh
> Heres the 13dpo and 15 dpo color evaps full size pic.. top 2 walmart bottom $ store, all fmu, but lines didn't show like this until all totally dry
> so counting as evaps:

FWIW I tested a few days before and after my first MC in 2012 with Walmart tests... Neither showed a line within the test time but definitely had a line after drying. Confirmed by digi


----------



## Teeny Weeny

JLM73 said:


> Yea...I know. I just took another an hour ago with a super strict 6 hour hold, and I got nuthin...control line and air lol
> I got a couple more walmart ones from diff store ystrdy and today. Skipped the $ store since they really didn't show anything, and I'm saving my last FRER.
> just waiting...(elevator music) lol

I've just had a peek at your chart that puts you at 15dpo. How long is your LP usually. 
Forgive me if I am being too nosy, but have you tried the different settings on FF for a possibly later ovulation at all. I find that FAM gives an accurate reading if there is any discrepancy in ovulation. Just a thought. 

Last month, none of my fertility signs matched ovulation, but FF was right and after a torturous wait, AF finally showed on CD41. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hey ladies i'm gonna stop following this thread (cause it's august now) if you don't have the links they are:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2324375-august-fair-37-testers-21.html#post35925365

and

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2328453-august-2015-bfp-thread-29-testers-12.html#post35925757


come join me there, and everyone else!


----------



## JLM73

Thx Powell - may be the case - I just don't wanna wast an expensive test to see just yet
Teeny - I tried all settings and FF would not change my crosshairs for O from cd10
I am very regular with O...all my life, plus I use ferning, temps, and opks as well to confirm, so I over rode FF for the first time in years, as I had all my O sympts for cd12, not 10.
Also, if I went with cd 10 I should have AF by now - 13 day LP, very regular.
I use a donor and only get 1 sample a month usually due to distance, so I would have missed the egg if it had been cd10, cuz I didn't meet him until 10pm cd12.
No idea, gonna just wait it out for now and save my FRER.
Only other poss is I Od cd 13, the usual, early enough to still wake up wigth a temp rise, and am 1 day off...but I would still have to have heck of a late implant to not get even a hint of a line by 15dpo I would think, since my LP is usually 13 days.
Gah who knows lol


----------



## Teeny Weeny

How frustrating. Are you considering a beta blood test at all to get an answer? I hope you get an answer soon as being in limbo is the worst. Xx


----------



## JLM73

I just changed insur, and old ob/gyn doesn't take it UNLESS pregnant lol
So I'm hoping to at least get a faint somewhere that I can take with me else it's like $200 for the ofc visit, lab draw and test.
I've been with them for 10 yrs, so I don't wanna change, but I had planned to use a MW this time around sooo, I just have to wait it out.
Cash lab here is $75 for a beta...rather save that for now...sigh


----------



## purelygemini

JLM that sounds so frustrating!! I hope you get some answers soon...and j hope they're the answers you want! :hugs:


----------

